# Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party



## BlueSkies10

I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.



Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party


----------



## tigerred59

*Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *

*Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*

*




*


----------



## Daniyel

Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..


----------



## Pogo

...... Link??

EDIT:   found it in another thread...

​Fucking unbelievable.

Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
"Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
"Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
"Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "


----------



## Hugo Furst

Here's a more complete video of the incident.

Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News

It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.

Not a wise decision.

If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?



Revealing page.

... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.

Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.

“I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.

Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.

Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”


Then from the PD statement:
McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.

In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.

​
But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:

"Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "


----------



## Pogo

Daniyel said:


> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..



Very uh, creative.  Perhaps you should write screenplays for bad TV cop shows.

According to the reports on the page linked, some (white) lady tried to pick a fight.  It's in one of the videos.


----------



## Katzndogz

The words  bay area intifada should be a clue as to what this is all about.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
Click to expand...



" The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.

standard practice to keep someone immobile.


Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.


Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.

"“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."

But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.


----------



## Katzndogz

Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.

So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
Click to expand...


What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.

The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.

You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
Click to expand...



Well, it's obvious you didn't watch the video, so there is no reason to read your posts in this thread


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.



It was an adult.  A white lady, not unlike yourself.
It's on video.

And the video was shot by a 14-year-old girl, also white.  She got handcuffed for it and detained.  We can't say "arrested" since there was no charge, since video recording is not illegal, though they wish it was.

She was the only white person so detained.

But do go on with your ignoramitude narrative.  Very entertaining.


----------



## 007

I see wrong doing on both parts.

Cops certainly aren't perfect angels.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Brutal....doesnt look like anyone was hurt.......act like jackals get treated as same


----------



## Kondor3

Funny stuff, in those videos.

The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.

Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an adult.  A white lady, not unlike yourself.
> It's on video.
> 
> And the video was shot by a 14-year-old girl, also white.  She got handcuffed for it and detained.  We can't say "arrested" since there was no charge, since video recording is not illegal, though they wish it was.
> 
> She was the only white person so detained.
> 
> But do go on with your ignoramitude narrative.  Very entertaining.
Click to expand...

And quickly uploaded to bay area intifada.  Yeah.  Sure.   This screams set up.  So which one of the children is going to scream I  can't breathe?


----------



## Kondor3

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an adult.  A white lady, not unlike yourself.
> It's on video.
> 
> And the video was shot by a 14-year-old girl, also white.  She got handcuffed for it and detained.  We can't say "arrested" since there was no charge, since video recording is not illegal, though they wish it was.
> 
> She was the only white person so detained.
> 
> But do go on with your ignoramitude narrative.  Very entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And quickly uploaded to bay area intifada.  Yeah.  Sure.   This screams set up.  So which one of the children is going to scream I  can't breathe?
Click to expand...

They were all throwin' juice-boxes and Skittles at the Evil Honky Dogs, I'm sure...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Kondor3 said:


> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.



None of those kids were arrested.


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
Click to expand...

Fine... have it your way...

Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.

All fixed.

Whatever.


----------



## bucs90

WillHaftawaite said:


> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?




How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.



Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....





​Always good to know who's got your back
---- and who doesn't.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.

This is how We The People have set the system up to work.

We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.

Society shakes apart without that.

All drama queen theatrics to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine... have it your way...
> 
> Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> All fixed.
> 
> Whatever.
Click to expand...


Sieg Heil, Parteigenosse.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
Click to expand...


So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> Society shakes apart without that.
Click to expand...


Sag mir, Freund... what "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in whipping a 16-year-old girl in a bathing suit to the ground by her hair?  What "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in *pulling a gun *on a bunch of bystander kids, also in bathing suits, and hurling a plethora of profanity at them?   What "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in handcuffing another 14-year-old girl --- who to be fair, we don't know was in a bathing suit -- for shooting a video?

And pray, which of these  "law enforcement duties" was Casebolt *suspended *for, once the video came out and it became clear the incident wasn't going to just go away?



"When they came for the kids in bathing suits I said nothing...."


----------



## Katzndogz

Every time the police go on a call the first thought in their heads should be whether it's a set up and they are being baited.


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine... have it your way...
> 
> Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> All fixed.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sieg Heil, Parteigenosse.
Click to expand...

My, my, my... but aren't you the little Drama Queen today?

My comment - and my feedback to Pogo - will stand on its own merits.

If you have a better system to propose, feel free to lay it out here, for all to see.

This is the way that Law Enforcement works across the entire face of the planet.

Resist arrest or resist detention and you're going to get your head thumped, if not worse.

Society cannot hold together without such a mechanism.

You're styling that as a Nazi-like mechanism or your styling its articulation or defense as Nazi-like is laughable.

Besides being a bit of a Drama Queen, you're a right-funny wee little Boggit, ain'cha?

Now... go dry-ump somebody else's pants cuff for a while, Doc... yer borin' the hell outta me.


----------



## hortysir

So Brooks, the one that shot the video is white.
I was thinking about that, as I watched. He was up and about and moving freely while the cops were plucking black kids out of the crowd.
When I saw the cop take a tumble I knew things weren't going to go well after that.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
Click to expand...


Who got arrested?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
Click to expand...


No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.

You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine... have it your way...
> 
> Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> All fixed.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sieg Heil, Parteigenosse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, my, my... but aren't you the little Drama Queen today?
> 
> My comment - and my feedback to Pogo - will stand on its own merits.
> 
> If you have a better system to propose, feel free to lay it out here, for all to see.
> 
> This is the way that Law Enforcement works across the entire face of the planet.
Click to expand...


  Oh no, not even close.  You should get out of the country more.


----------



## bucs90

theDoctorisIn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
Click to expand...


They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.

Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
Click to expand...


He did act like an animal, yes.  And two of his fellow-fuzz came to pull him back, but then wimped out.

That was a revealing moment.  When you're so off the rails that even cops think you've gone too far... man you're off the fucking _rails_.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine... have it your way...
> 
> Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> All fixed.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sieg Heil, Parteigenosse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, my, my... but aren't you the little Drama Queen today?
> 
> My comment - and my feedback to Pogo - will stand on its own merits.
> 
> If you have a better system to propose, feel free to lay it out here, for all to see.
> 
> This is the way that Law Enforcement works across the entire face of the planet.
> 
> Resist arrest or resist detention and you're going to get your head thumped, if not worse.
> 
> Society cannot hold together without such a mechanism.
> 
> You're styling that as a Nazi-like mechanism or your styling its articulation or defense as Nazi-like is laughable.
> 
> Besides being a bit of a Drama Queen, you're a right-funny wee little Boggit, ain'cha?
> 
> Now... go dry-ump somebody else's pants cuff for a while, Doc... yer borin' the hell outta me.
Click to expand...




Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support.

You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation.

Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
Click to expand...




Of course they get no "sympathy" from you. You're the biggest law and order sycophant on this entire board. Color us all completely not shocked.


----------



## tigerred59

BlueSkies10 said:


> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party




*Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*


----------



## Manonthestreet

yeah they should sue cause racists wouldnt let em use the pool


----------



## DigitalDrifter

So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
Is this correct ?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

DigitalDrifter said:


> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?



It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Yes, I did watch the video.

Did you?

He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,

he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.

(time about 3:01)


----------



## SwimExpert

I hope this asshole gets fired and thrown in jail.

Officer on leave after video raises questions - CNN.com


----------



## theDoctorisIn

WillHaftawaite said:


> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)



In other words, a grown man charged with the responsibility to protect and serve _physically attacked a 14-year old girl_ for having the nerve to talk back to him.

This is what you support?


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> ...Sag mir, Freund...


I'll be very heppy to 'tell you', old sod...



> ...what "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in whipping a 16-year-old girl in a bathing suit to the ground by her hair?...


That is not for your nor I to judge.

That is for the arresting officer(s) to approximate, a DA to gauge for further action, and a court-trial to judge.

This was a matter of crowd control, in a situation clearly deteriorating, as those kids kept 'pushing' the cops, rather than just backing off.

And, if memory serves, the kid in the yellow swim-suit was a mouthy little brat, who had refused the officer's orders to evacuate the area, and who continued to defy that order.

The cop was well within his on-duty rights to lay hands upon her and to sit her down, as part of that refusal, and as part of crowd control in a deteriorating situation.

Wnen she resisted, the cop was (probably) well within his on-duty rights to apply increasing force and speed in her subduing...



> ...What "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in *pulling a gun *on a bunch of bystander kids, also in bathing suits...


As the officer was putting the girl in the swimsuit onto the ground, I saw two (one black, one not) boy-men jump at him, and, I thought I saw one of them (the black) strike the officer.

I could be wrong, but I've re-run that part of the video three times and I could swear that I saw the black kid strike a blow, each of those three viewings.

If true... *IF* true... then... pulling a gun, in a deteriorating crowd-control situation like that seems 'kosher'.



> ...and hurling a plethora of profanity at them?...


We all do it... minor detail... let's not let it distract us from the Main Course here.



> ...What "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in handcuffing another 14-year-old girl --- who to be fair, we don't know was in a bathing suit -- for shooting a video?...


I truly don't know... perhaps none... although I'm guessing it's easily-enough tucked under the umbrella of the exigencies of crowd control in a detiorating situation.



> ...And pray, which of these  "law enforcement duties" was Casebolt *suspended *for, once the video came out and it became clear the incident wasn't going to just go away?...


Suspended is a far cry from terminated or indicted.

And, given the current cop-hating climate, I'm not surprised that the Star of the show has to eat a suspension, to placate The Herd and to lessen chances of another flare-up.



> ..."When they came for the kids in bathing suits I said nothing...."


The trick, my Niemoller-paraphrasaing colleague, is to know when to hobble the police, and when not to. WIth so many of those kids egging-on the cops to the edge of patience and toleration, those little twits are lucky that none of them ended-up in a body bag.


----------



## Hugo Furst

really have to applaud the spin some put on this, when the video is clear.


----------



## hortysir

yay

another thread


----------



## bucs90

So...were they trespassing at an HOA private pool? Or...were they invited guests of the white kids? OR...were they residents...much to the surprise of white homeowners who assumed no black kids lived there but actually did? All answers an INVESTIGATION would've produced...if everyone was just calm and answered these questions. 

See...when cops show up...thats when the black kids say "Sir..our friend John over there invited us." Or..."I live here sir." And provide address. End of incident. White homeowners can suck it if the black kids live there or are invited guests. If not...an HOA rep needs to show up and put his name on the trespass notice.

Ive responded to these bullshit HOA pool calls where HOA members say all these teens dont live here. They say they're trespassing.

Puts cops in a shit sandwich. They have to investigate whether they are trespassing or not. But how do you do so when they people in question immediately become uncooperative and unruly?

I bet now...cops wont even show up there anymore. And that neighborhoods pool will become a free for all.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

WillHaftawaite said:


> really have to applaud the spin some put on this, when the video is clear.



When I watch that video, all I can think of is that if that was my kid, I'd probably be a statistic already.


----------



## Hugo Furst

If it was my kid, she wouldn't be able to sit down for a week, and would be embarrassed to wear a swimsuit in public.


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
Click to expand...


*Thanks for reporting the whole story, I don't yet know  how to include video when I post things, its something I'm learning!!*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Not that hard. Right click on the video, it gives you options for getting the url. copy, then paste to a thread.


----------



## tigerred59

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
Click to expand...


*At the end of the fukin day, we're talking about KIDS and believe me, if we didn't have camera's rolling, some of these kids, would be dead....you know that and we all know that!!*


----------



## Manonthestreet

If I was her father I'd tell her to grow some brains.........


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> really have to applaud the spin some put on this, when the video is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I watch that video, all I can think of is that if that was my kid, I'd probably be a statistic already.
Click to expand...

If you've done your job right, your kid would never have engaged in those provocative actions in the first place.


----------



## whitehall

Who ya gonna call? The Media Matters idiots who never sleep or the Police Department when things go bump in the night?


----------



## tigerred59

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully enough of these incidents get caught on tape and it brings attention should bad behavior. I know the man in Detroit just recently was awarded over $1,000,000 and the case against him thrown out. so please officers when they cost their precincts enough money in lawsuits maybe things will change I don't know I don't even know I don't know what to say. We need better trained cops.
Click to expand...


*At the end of the day, your comments are the most profound......they have got to understand, everyone is entitled to a day in court and believe me, if the camera's weren't rolling, some of those kids would be dead today. The fact that one officer complained about having to run in the damned heat....could have caused a death. LIke God forbid these sorry motherfu**** have to move their bodies to do a damned job....when pulling out a GUN is so much easier....he pretty much summed up why blacks are murdered in america at the hands of cops!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> really have to applaud the spin some put on this, when the video is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I watch that video, all I can think of is that if that was my kid, I'd probably be a statistic already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you've done your job right, your kid would never have engaged in those provocative actions in the first place.
Click to expand...


*WTF?*


----------



## tigerred59

whitehall said:


> Who ya gonna call? The Media Matters idiots who never sleep or the Police Department when things go bump in the night?


*Speaking as a black person.....Media Matters!!*


----------



## Hugo Furst

tigerred59 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At the end of the fukin day, we're talking about KIDS and believe me, if we didn't have camera's rolling, some of these kids, would be dead....you know that and we all know that!!*
Click to expand...



no, you just want to believe that.


----------



## tigerred59

WillHaftawaite said:


> Not that hard. Right click on the video, it gives you options for getting the url. copy, then paste to a thread.



*Thank you.....I did try that and it didn't work. I proboaly done it wrong. *


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...


Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.



> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...


Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.

When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.

They found it.



> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.


Yes.

The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.

After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.

Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.


----------



## bucs90

And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!


----------



## sealybobo

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully enough of these incidents get caught on tape and it brings attention should bad behavior. I know the man in Detroit just recently was awarded over $1,000,000 and the case against him thrown out. so please officers when they cost their precincts enough money in lawsuits maybe things will change I don't know I don't even know I don't know what to say. We need better trained cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At the end of the day, your comments are the most profound......they have got to understand, everyone is entitled to a day in court and believe me, if the camera's weren't rolling, some of those kids would be dead today. The fact that one officer complained about having to run in the damned heat....could have caused a death. LIke God forbid these sorry motherfu**** have to move their bodies to do a damned job....when pulling out a GUN is so much easier....he pretty much summed up why blacks are murdered in america at the hands of cops!!*
Click to expand...


after watching the tape I deleted my post. I was going off of what my father told me happens. but now that I watch the tape it seems every full who was confronted by this time ask for it. they should have not looked his way it should have not surrounded themselves around the incident I don't know what the hell was going on but I speak clear of the incident or where the police are congregating. I would not walk up and try and have a conversation with a police officer. I forgot what did they say?


----------



## Kondor3

tigerred59 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> really have to applaud the spin some put on this, when the video is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I watch that video, all I can think of is that if that was my kid, I'd probably be a statistic already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you've done your job right, your kid would never have engaged in those provocative actions in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WTF?*
Click to expand...

If you don't understand the response at first glance then there's no point in me engaging in the hopeless effort of trying to explain it to you.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sag mir, Freund...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be very heppy to 'tell you', old sod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in whipping a 16-year-old girl in a bathing suit to the ground by her hair?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not for your nor I to judge.
Click to expand...


The hell it ain't.  You can't answer because it doesn't HAVE an answer.



Kondor3 said:


> That is for the arresting officer(s) to approximate, a DA to gauge for further action, and a court-trial to judge.



If only it would get that far.  From your lips to Fate's ears.  But it won't.  They'll just make "um we're still completing our investigation" grunts indefinitely until they sense the outrage has died down, then they'll quietly slip him back in to do it again.  It's how they roll.



Kondor3 said:


> This was a matter of crowd control, in a situation clearly deteriorating, as those kids kept 'pushing' the cops, rather than just backing off.



Actually it's a matter of a perfect example of something I was posting about recently --- cops swaggering in with this confrontational attitude to make a bad situation worse or, as here, a neutral situation into a potential riot.  So a racist white lady comes out yelling at people?  That's no reason to start whipping black people into the turf.  People who, I might add, were not suspected of anything nor arrested.



Kondor3 said:


> And, if memory serves, the kid in the yellow swim-suit was a mouthy little brat, who had refused the officer's orders to evacuate the area, and who continued to defy that order.



An illegal order.  Cop can't tell you where you can stand.  But good point about "mouthy little brat" -- please to link the local Brat Statute that mandates the legal level of mouthiness.

Wow.  The authoritariain mind -- I'll never get it.



Kondor3 said:


> The cop was well within his on-duty rights to lay hands upon her and to sit her down, as part of that refusal, and as part of crowd control in a deteriorating situation.



Again --- WHO deteriorated it?
Aye, there's the rub.



Kondor3 said:


> ...What "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in *pulling a gun *on a bunch of bystander kids, also in bathing suits...
> 
> 
> 
> As the officer was putting the girl in the swimsuit onto the ground, I saw two (one black, one not) boy-men jump at him, and, I thought I saw one of them (the black) strike the officer.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I've re-run that part of the video three times and I could swear that I saw the black kid strike a blow, each of those three viewings.
Click to expand...


That's not even an answer.   The question was about pulling a gun on kids in bathing suits.  _PULLING A GUN_.  Even his fellow fuzz went after him to restrain him.  Were they wrong then?   Are they some kind of anarchist element planted in the police force??

Frankly I'm amazed I didn't see anyone try to push him off her.  For all we can see he's suffocating an innocent teenage girl, and it's certainly happened before.



Kondor3 said:


> If true... IF true... then... pulling a gun, in a deteriorating crowd-control situation like that seems 'kosher'.



More like "bizarre".



Kondor3 said:


> ...and hurling a plethora of profanity at them?...
> 
> 
> 
> We all do it... minor detail... let's not let it distract us from the Main Course here.
Click to expand...


Again, inability to answer noted.



Kondor3 said:


> ...What "law enforcement duty" is being "exercised" in handcuffing another 14-year-old girl --- who to be fair, we don't know was in a bathing suit -- for shooting a video?...
> 
> 
> 
> I truly don't know... perhaps none... although I'm guessing it's easily-enough tucked under the umbrella of the exigencies of crowd control in a detiorating situation.
Click to expand...


AH, well why didn't you say so.  It's an "exigency".  

Hey everybody!  It's OK, I got an Exigency Card!



Kondor3 said:


> ...And pray, which of these  "law enforcement duties" was Casebolt *suspended *for, once the video came out and it became clear the incident wasn't going to just go away?...
> 
> 
> 
> Suspended is a far cry from terminated or indicted.
Click to expand...


Sadly, you are correct.  But happily it's also at least a little bit deeper than "no action was taken".  Which clearly would have been the case had the video not been made.



Kondor3 said:


> And, given the current cop-hating climate, I'm not surprised that the Star of the show has to eat a suspension, to placate The Herd and to lessen chances of another flare-up.



Phrased like a true authoritarian sycophant.




Kondor3 said:


> ..."When they came for the kids in bathing suits I said nothing...."
> 
> 
> 
> The trick, my Niemoller-paraphrasaing colleague, is to know when to hobble the police, and when not to. WIth so many of those kids egging-on the cops to the edge of patience and toleration, those little twits are lucky that none of them ended-up in a body bag.
Click to expand...


Aaaaaaand right back to where we started, not listening at all, OK then.

"Bystanding" .... "egging on the cops"... know the difference.


----------



## Kondor3

bucs90 said:


> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!


And, if that work-stoppage materializes, it should make for a long, hot summer in some of those inner-city shit-holes.


----------



## sealybobo

bucs90 said:


> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!


well its not like the police in those areas are doing as good a job as the police in our middle class neighborhood that's for sure


----------



## Jarlaxle

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine... have it your way...
> 
> Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> All fixed.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sieg Heil, Parteigenosse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, my, my... but aren't you the little Drama Queen today?
> 
> My comment - and my feedback to Pogo - will stand on its own merits.
> 
> If you have a better system to propose, feel free to lay it out here, for all to see.
> 
> This is the way that Law Enforcement works across the entire face of the planet.
> 
> Resist arrest or resist detention and you're going to get your head thumped, if not worse.
> 
> Society cannot hold together without such a mechanism.
> 
> You're styling that as a Nazi-like mechanism or your styling its articulation or defense as Nazi-like is laughable.
> 
> Besides being a bit of a Drama Queen, you're a right-funny wee little Boggit, ain'cha?
> 
> Now... go dry-ump somebody else's pants cuff for a while, Doc... yer borin' the hell outta me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support.
Click to expand...


For some of them, I truly think there isn't,  He could have torn the girl's bikini off, raped her on camera, then shot her in the back, and some would defend it.


----------



## depotoo

A little more on what started the whole thing.  And if you listen, a couple of the black kids were telling the officer what one of the kids was wearing that had participated in it-

Officers responded to a disturbance around 7:15 p.m. Friday at a community pool in the northern section of the expansive Craig Ranch subdivision. Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.

Several people complained that the teenagers had started fighting. Three officers arrived and found a large, rowdy crowd. The department dispatched nine additional officers to respond to the incident, Conley said.

“Any time you confront a large group of people, it’s a very dynamic situation and tensions can rise very quickly,” he said.

McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News

...


----------



## hortysir

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine... have it your way...
> 
> Resist *detention*, and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> All fixed.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sieg Heil, Parteigenosse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, my, my... but aren't you the little Drama Queen today?
> 
> My comment - and my feedback to Pogo - will stand on its own merits.
> 
> If you have a better system to propose, feel free to lay it out here, for all to see.
> 
> This is the way that Law Enforcement works across the entire face of the planet.
> 
> Resist arrest or resist detention and you're going to get your head thumped, if not worse.
> 
> Society cannot hold together without such a mechanism.
> 
> You're styling that as a Nazi-like mechanism or your styling its articulation or defense as Nazi-like is laughable.
> 
> Besides being a bit of a Drama Queen, you're a right-funny wee little Boggit, ain'cha?
> 
> Now... go dry-ump somebody else's pants cuff for a while, Doc... yer borin' the hell outta me.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that we should just comply and not resist unlawful detention?


----------



## Jarlaxle

WillHaftawaite said:


> If it was my kid, she wouldn't be able to sit down for a week, and would be embarrassed to wear a swimsuit in public.



Please do not share your sexual fetishes on this forum.  And please never breed.


----------



## Kondor3

hortysir said:


> ...Are you saying that we should just comply and not resist unlawful detention?


Do you really and truly believe that your average 15 or 16 year old is competent at-law to make any such determination?


----------



## Jarlaxle

bucs90 said:


> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!



Police officers legally cannot do that.  If they do...lock them up, make sure to "accidentally" toss a few in general population.


----------



## hortysir

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
Click to expand...

So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?


----------



## charwin95

tigerred59 said:


> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
Click to expand...

This kind of incident makes people hate cops. I always respected cops but just imagine if that is your kid treated like that. THIS IS POLICE BRUTALITY.  IT MAKES ME SICK IN MY STOMACH.


----------



## Kondor3

Jarlaxle said:


> ...Police officers legally cannot do that...


Work slow-downs are infinitely difficult to prove.

Blue-Flu is also frightfully difficult to prove.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Katzndogz

There were no little kids.  Another lie.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Manonthestreet said:


> If I was her father I'd tell her to grow some brains.........



Coming from your gene pool it would be unlikely she could.


----------



## hortysir

Kondor3 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you saying that we should just comply and not resist unlawful detention?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really and truly believe that your average 15 or 16 year old is competent at-law to make any such determination?
Click to expand...

So they should just blindly trust that the cops are only after their best interests?
Pretty hard to accomplish that when they witness this kind of gestapo behavior


----------



## Jarlaxle

Make sure a couple are "accidentally" shot, then.

Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, after all.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Jarlaxle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was my kid, she wouldn't be able to sit down for a week, and would be embarrassed to wear a swimsuit in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not share your sexual fetishes on this forum.  And please never breed.
Click to expand...


Nothing sexual about it with me.

Considering YOU think it would be, says a lot about you.


----------



## Kondor3

hortysir said:


> ...So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?...


Police have no power over the whereabouts of average citizens engaged in lawful activities and not engaged in provocations of police or resisting detention or arrest, or when not on-site within the context of a blossoming crowd-control problem.



> ...How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?


Do we not give police the authority to order people to evacuate a trouble-site?

If we do not, this will be the first time that I have been made aware of it.

As to specifics, I'm not a lawyer nor overly-well read in The Law, so I really couldn't say.

But most citizens perceive that the police have this power in extremis (detiorating situations, etc.) - to order bystanders to clear-off.

If I am wrong in this belief, feel free to lay your argument out there, for all to see.


----------



## Kondor3

Jarlaxle said:


> Make sure a couple are "accidentally" shot, then.
> 
> Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, after all.


If you are publicly advocating the death of police officers, does that not constitute a crime in its own right?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was her father I'd tell her to grow some brains.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from your gene pool it would be unlikely she could.
Click to expand...

Funny coming from one of most mocked posters on the board


----------



## Kondor3

hortysir said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you saying that we should just comply and not resist unlawful detention?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really and truly believe that your average 15 or 16 year old is competent at-law to make any such determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they should just blindly trust that the cops are only after their best interests?
> Pretty hard to accomplish that when they witness this kind of gestapo behavior
Click to expand...

I'm sure that makes for a very pretty Emotional Appeal, but it has little basis in Reality nor The Law.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Kondor3 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure a couple are "accidentally" shot, then.
> 
> Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are publicly advocating the death of police officers, does that not constitute a crime in its own right?
Click to expand...


Um, no. That's not a crime.


----------



## depotoo

They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
Several people complained that the teenagers had started fighting. Three officers arrived and found a large, rowdy crowd. The department dispatched nine additional officers to respond to the incident, Conley said.









hortysir said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

Manonthestreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was her father I'd tell her to grow some brains.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from your gene pool it would be unlikely she could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny coming from one of most mocked posters on the board
Click to expand...


Beware!  DontTazeMeBro is a 6-1 badass pro Muay Thai fighter!!! He said so himself and he'll beat you up haha! Yeah...hes easy to mock. Many here do it.


----------



## bucs90

depotoo said:


> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Yep. Figured that was it. 

If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.

Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!





depotoo said:


> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.



That sounds about right from what I read.

Clearly the proper response to that then is to come in, draw guns on kids in bathing suits, detain Negrows and slam a teenage girl into the ground.  Oh and the profanity, can't forget that -- the straw that stirs the drink.

What a great plan.  What could _possibly _go wrong.  That's the definition of "protect and serve" in Uhmurrika! 

(/sarc)


----------



## aaronleland

Why did Batman do a ground roll at the beginning of the video? It looks like the rest of the cops were being pretty cool, but Batman there had to jump into action. Protecting Gotham from half naked teenagers.


----------



## Katzndogz

depotoo said:


> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's why the police acted appropriately.   What should have happened is the residents descend en masse and bodily throw those teens out as trespassers.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

It's not hard to figure out what happened.

Some kids who lived there decided to throw a pool party, and invited a bunch of their classmates. Those kids invited a bunch more kids, and so on.

No one was breaking the law by being there.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

aaronleland said:


> Why did Batman do a ground roll at the beginning of the video? It looks like the rest of the cops were being pretty cool, but Batman there had to jump into action. Protecting Gotham from half naked teenagers.



I saw that too, I have no idea what that was.


----------



## depotoo

And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.





bucs90 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

"Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.

“I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.

Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."


----------



## Manonthestreet

See guests dont get to act like hosts and invite more........ sort of etiquette 101


----------



## depotoo

Actually, according to the residents and security guard, some kids had  jumped the fence to this gated community at the pool.  Guest passes are required, which some did not have and a fight ensued





theDoctorisIn said:


> It's not hard to figure out what happened.
> 
> Some kids who lived there decided to throw a pool party, and invited a bunch of their classmates. Those kids invited a bunch more kids, and so on.
> 
> No one was breaking the law by being there.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

depotoo said:


> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's not a gated community.

Where are you getting your information from?


----------



## depotoo

The one cop has been suspended.





Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds about right from what I read.
> 
> Clearly the proper response to that then is to come in, draw guns on kids in bathing suits, detain Negrows and slam a teenage girl into the ground.  Oh and the profanity, can't forget that -- the straw that stirs the drink.
> 
> What a great plan.  What could _possibly _go wrong.  That's the definition of "protect and serve" in Uhmurrika!
> 
> (/sarc)
Click to expand...


----------



## Katzndogz

WillHaftawaite said:


> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."


It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

depotoo said:


> Actually, according to the residents and security guard, some kids had  jumped the fence to this gated community at the pool.  Guest passes are required, which some did not have and a fight ensued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out what happened.
> 
> Some kids who lived there decided to throw a pool party, and invited a bunch of their classmates. Those kids invited a bunch more kids, and so on.
> 
> No one was breaking the law by being there.
Click to expand...


It's _not_ a gated community. Look it up on Google Maps if you don't believe me.

It's called Craig's Ranch North.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.



They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.

As so often happens, the kids see each other as simply other kids, in kids' terms.  It takes adults to bring the racist rhetoric in.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
Click to expand...


Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
Click to expand...


What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?


----------



## SwimExpert

WillHaftawaite said:


> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?



Fuck that cop!  He's illegally assaulting a minor!  Her friends were running in to defend her.  

This guy's behavior is nothing more than an example of a hot head who thinks he has the right to boss people around, and resorts to violence when people don't do what he wants them to do.


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure a couple are "accidentally" shot, then.
> 
> Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are publicly advocating the death of police officers, does that not constitute a crime in its own right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no. That's not a crime.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm... I wonder if you're right...


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."



And there's a video of that as it happened, on this page (apparently a Facebook video or something that can't be embedded here).


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.
Click to expand...

White kids are self hating liberals too.  Especially young girls who think they're racist if they aren't getting poked by the entire black senior class.


----------



## Kondor3

Tipsycatlover said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why the police acted appropriately.   What should have happened is the residents descend en masse and bodily throw those teens out as trespassers.
Click to expand...

That seems to be what has been missing up to now...

The background and context for the police sortie...


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
Click to expand...


For all we know she did say that.  Wouldn't have made a fuck of a difference.  This is a guy who pulled a gun on kids in bathing suits.  PULLED A GUN.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.
> 
> As so often happens, the kids see each other as simply other kids, in kids' terms. It takes adults to bring the racist rhetoric in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White kids are self hating liberals too.  Especially young girls who think they're racist if they aren't getting poked by the entire black senior class.
Click to expand...


Link?

See what I mean about adults?  Here you are presuming to speak for a gaggle of girls in Texas you've never even met.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a video of that as it happened, on this page (apparently a Facebook video or something that can't be embedded here).
Click to expand...



This one?


----------



## depotoo

Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
Craig-Ranch-McKinney
Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day




theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> 
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "


That cop needs to be fired. Now.


----------



## SwimExpert

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
Click to expand...


And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.


----------



## bucs90

Makes sense more now. White residents were already in fights with black "visitors" who allegedly dont live there or have permission to use the pool. From now on...cops certainly wont be showing up to enforce it.

So...residents will have to confront trespassers on their own like this group did and fight it out. And some are emboldened thinking cops cant do shit to them. And hell...seems they're right.

Obamas new America.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a video of that as it happened, on this page (apparently a Facebook video or something that can't be embedded here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
Click to expand...


No.  I could have embedded that (and I already did).  The one whose still image appears on end (sideways).  It doesn't support taking a URL.


----------



## bucs90

SwimExpert said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
Click to expand...


Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Makes sense more now. White residents were already in fights with black "visitors" who allegedly dont live there or have permission to use the pool. From now on...cops certainly wont be showing up to enforce it.
> 
> So...residents will have to confront trespassers on their own like this group did and fight it out. And some are emboldened thinking cops cant do shit to them. And hell...seems they're right.
> 
> Obamas new America.



W@W!!  118 posts before somebody blames O'bama!  New USMB record.  Ding ding ding!


----------



## Kondor3

bucs90 said:


> Makes sense more now. White residents were already in fights with black "visitors" who allegedly dont live there or have permission to use the pool. From now on...cops certainly wont be showing up to enforce it.
> 
> So...residents will have to confront trespassers on their own like this group did and fight it out. And some are emboldened thinking cops cant do shit to them. And hell...seems they're right.
> 
> Obamas new America.


Only until January 20, 2017.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

depotoo said:


> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Here's the map of the complex, from their website.

Craig Ranch Community Map

This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.


----------



## depotoo

He has been suspended while they investigate it.





Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> That cop needs to be fired. Now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
Click to expand...


Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".


----------



## Gracie

When I managed a large property in southern california, people tried to get in to the pool all the time. There are ways to handle kids or teens wanting to go swimming that aren't allowed there. Pulling a gun, slamming a girls face in the ground aren't the way to do it. Even one cop yanked the guys arm back when he pulled the gun on them. That guy that went overboard does not belong in the police department.


----------



## Katzndogz

The only thing left is for residents to take care of the issue themselves.  Just grab the tresspassers, drag them to the gate and toss them out.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
Click to expand...

Their parents should have asked them WHERE they were going in their swimsuits BEFORE they hiked the fence. You know, KNOW where your kids are sorta thing. 
That does not excuse the behavior of that one cop. Don't know about the rest of them. They looked like they were trying to defuse a bad cop situation.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
Click to expand...

yeah cause thats all that happened...........


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
Click to expand...


But...they werent "in public" while black. 

They were trespassing in a private pool on private property.....while black. 

See the difference? 

Do poor blacks have a civil right to use fancy private community pools that they have no permission to use?


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
Click to expand...

They certainly did their kids a disservice by telling them being black is a license to tresspass on private property.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tipsycatlover said:


> The only thing left is for residents to take care of the issue themselves.  Just grab the tresspassers, drag them to the gate and toss them out.


but but they dindunuffin


----------



## aaronleland

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
Click to expand...


Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.

Do you even thing before you post anymore?


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
Click to expand...

No, he's got you on this one.

They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.

Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.

Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.

If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.

Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?

Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.

The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.

It is not a public facility.


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause thats all that happened...........
Click to expand...


It's not all that happened --- but it's all they did.


----------



## bucs90

aaronleland said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
Click to expand...


So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> 
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> 
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> 
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> 
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> 
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> 
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> 
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> 
> It is not a public facility.
Click to expand...


They do not describe themselves as a "gated community", they describe themselves in much flowerier words.

If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.


----------



## hortysir

depotoo said:


> He has been suspended while they investigate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> That cop needs to be fired. Now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

With pay, I'm sure


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Figured that was it.
> 
> If its a private pool...and they arent invited guests...and the owners want them to leave...they must leave. If they dont...they're trespassing.  If they resist that lawful directive...well shit....they can be arrested.
> 
> Cops...just say fuck it and stop showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> It is not a public facility.
Click to expand...


Then somebody forgot to inform the police department:

Officers were called to the a *local community pool* around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said. (Buzzfeed page)​


----------



## SwimExpert

bucs90 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
Click to expand...


Bucs, you're nothing but a faggot little bitch.  You get scared by 14 little girls who are the size of your wrist?  Go fuck yourself with this bullshit.  You're a goddamned waste of oxygen.


----------



## tigerred59

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
Click to expand...


*They may not have been arrested....but the black kids got a taste of what life is gonna be like as adults in white america, and the white kids will see at last, having white skin, does pay off in america!!*


----------



## bucs90

Private pool. 
Uninvited guests.
Trespassers refusing to leave.
Trespassers being confrontational w/ cops.

HOW THE FUCK DID ANYONE EXPECT THIS TO GO? 

Jesus H Christ....lets just hire Pee Wee Herman and Andy Griffith as America's only 2 cops.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...they werent "in public" while black.
> 
> They were trespassing in a private pool on private property.....while black.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Do poor blacks have a civil right to use fancy private community pools that they have no permission to use?
Click to expand...


aGAIN...  "local community pool".  See the difference?

Or are you calling Duh Cops LIARS?


----------



## bucs90

SwimExpert said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bucs, you're nothing but a faggot little bitch.  You get scared by 14 little girls who are the size of your wrist?  Go fuck yourself with this bullshit.  You're a goddamned waste of oxygen.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Im honored.


----------



## Wake

I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't. 

...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.

What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then somebody forgot to inform the police department:
> 
> Officers were called to the a *local community pool* around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said. (Buzzfeed page)​
Click to expand...


*It was a call made by white people who all over the country make these calls when area's they claim as theirs is invaded by blacks....we had the same shit happen in my part of town....too many blacks at an apartment pool, that some white chic invited......again, lets all thank god for video camera's....God is good!!*


----------



## Pogo

tigerred59 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They may not have been arrested....but the black kids got a taste of what life is gonna be like as adults in white america, and the white kids will see at last, having white skin, does pay off in america!!*
Click to expand...


Seems like the white kids already know that.  Not only did they get in the racist woman's face, they had the presence of mind to video-record it.


----------



## tigerred59

Wake said:


> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.



*The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...they werent "in public" while black.
> 
> They were trespassing in a private pool on private property.....while black.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Do poor blacks have a civil right to use fancy private community pools that they have no permission to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aGAIN...  "local community pool".  See the difference?
> 
> Or are you calling Duh Cops LIARS?
Click to expand...


Thats a HUGE detail.

Was this a PUBLIC pool? Or was it a private pool owned by that subdivisions HOA? If its public...everyone had a right to b be there and my opinion is going to.change drastically. 

Anyone confirm this?


----------



## aaronleland

bucs90 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
Click to expand...


He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?

Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.

Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.

Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.


----------



## Kondor3

theDoctorisIn said:


> ...They do not describe themselves as a "gated community"...



"_...Craig Ranch offers plentiful residential opportunities. From single-family and empty nester homes to a variety of luxury homes built on half- and full-acre lots in a private gated community, there is a home style and price range for every need. Condominiums, townhomes and apartments provide low-maintenance living for a lock-and-leave lifestyle..._"

McKinney Home Condo Lodgehome Townhome Residences - Craig Ranch



> ...If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.


The map is a 10,000 foot view -like rendering. I cannot tell which zones are gated and which are not. And, as I've already opined, trespassing on private property and picking fights with the residents when they object to your trespassing is unlawful, whether a gate exists or not.


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*
Click to expand...


So what? If 3-5 people try to aggressively swarm me...im pulling a gun too.


----------



## Wake

tigerred59 said:


> *The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*



You are not psychic. Stop making assumptions.

Could be right, but we don't know, 'cause we don't know the future.

All your blatant assumption does is add more fuel to the fire. That what you want?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They do not describe themselves as a "gated community"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_...Craig Ranch offers plentiful residential opportunities. From single-family and empty nester homes to a variety of luxury homes built on half- and full-acre lots in a private gated community, there is a home style and price range for every need. Condominiums, townhomes and apartments provide low-maintenance living for a lock-and-leave lifestyle..._"
> 
> McKinney Home Condo Lodgehome Townhome Residences - Craig Ranch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The map is a 10,000 foot view -like rendering. I cannot tell which zones are gated and which are not. And, as I've already opined, trespassing on private property and picking fights with the residents when they object to your trespassing is unlawful, whether a gate exists or not.
Click to expand...


Why was no one arrested for trespassing, if they were all breaking the law?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then somebody forgot to inform the police department:
> 
> Officers were called to the a *local community pool* around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said. (Buzzfeed page)​
Click to expand...

Do you even read what you post ..you just agreed with the poster you were disagreeing with


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They may not have been arrested....but the black kids got a taste of what life is gonna be like as adults in white america, and the white kids will see at last, having white skin, does pay off in america!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like the white kids already know that.  Not only did they get in the racist woman's face, they had the presence of mind to video-record it.
Click to expand...


*Bottom line is this, the black kids were all treated like shit, while the white kids were allowed to roam, what about this can't you comprehend? As a young person, this must be traumatizing, it has to be...especially when you surround yourself with cool white unbias kids who's neighbors hate blacks.*


----------



## bucs90

aaronleland said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
Click to expand...


I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.

Anything else?


----------



## Kondor3

aaronleland said:


> ...He really did a ground roll...


Intentional show-boating ground-roll, to no useful purpose during a pursuit, or recovering from a trip over something off-camera?


----------



## Hugo Furst

aaronleland said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
Click to expand...



Think he might possibly have tripped, fell,
and rolled to get back on his feet to continue to where he was going?


Nah, that couldn't have happened,

he's a cop, so he was automatically acting like Rambo.


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
Click to expand...


*And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They may not have been arrested....but the black kids got a taste of what life is gonna be like as adults in white america, and the white kids will see at last, having white skin, does pay off in america!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like the white kids already know that.  Not only did they get in the racist woman's face, they had the presence of mind to video-record it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bottom line is this, the black kids were all treated like shit, while the white kids were allowed to roam, what about this can't you comprehend? As a young person, this must be traumatizing, it has to be...especially when you surround yourself with cool white unbias kids who's neighbors hate blacks.*
Click to expand...


Were the white kids being confrontational ? That usually draws officers attention.


----------



## aaronleland

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They do not describe themselves as a "gated community"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_...Craig Ranch offers plentiful residential opportunities. From single-family and empty nester homes to a variety of luxury homes built on half- and full-acre lots in a private gated community, there is a home style and price range for every need. Condominiums, townhomes and apartments provide low-maintenance living for a lock-and-leave lifestyle..._"
> 
> McKinney Home Condo Lodgehome Townhome Residences - Craig Ranch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The map is a 10,000 foot view -like rendering. I cannot tell which zones are gated and which are not. And, as I've already opined, trespassing on private property and picking fights with the residents when they object to your trespassing is unlawful, whether a gate exists or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was no one arrested for trespassing, if they were all breaking the law?
Click to expand...


Not only was nobody arrested, but the cop was suspended. Sounds to me like his own department thought he did something wrong, and the children didn't. Funny that.


----------



## tigerred59

theDoctorisIn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
Click to expand...


*Not just pulling him back, but shocked that the coward pulled out a gun in the fukkin first place.*


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
Click to expand...


Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.


----------



## Agit8r

Cops are generally fascists. Why would we expect the gut-bucket South to be any different?


----------



## tigerred59

WillHaftawaite said:


> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)



*its a bunch of KIDS, what about this can't you morons comprehend??????*


----------



## SwimExpert

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If 3-5 people try to aggressively swarm me...im pulling a gun too.
Click to expand...


And if you ever pull a gun on a bunch of hapless kids because you desperately need to get your rocks off, I hope one of their parents is there packing heat to put a round right between your eyes, because that's exactly what you would deserve.


----------



## Manonthestreet

bucs90 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
Click to expand...

btw notice its all very quiet in Charleston........makes you go hhhhmmmmmmm.......


----------



## bucs90

aaronleland said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They do not describe themselves as a "gated community"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_...Craig Ranch offers plentiful residential opportunities. From single-family and empty nester homes to a variety of luxury homes built on half- and full-acre lots in a private gated community, there is a home style and price range for every need. Condominiums, townhomes and apartments provide low-maintenance living for a lock-and-leave lifestyle..._"
> 
> McKinney Home Condo Lodgehome Townhome Residences - Craig Ranch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The map is a 10,000 foot view -like rendering. I cannot tell which zones are gated and which are not. And, as I've already opined, trespassing on private property and picking fights with the residents when they object to your trespassing is unlawful, whether a gate exists or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was no one arrested for trespassing, if they were all breaking the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only was nobody arrested, but the cop was suspended. Sounds to me like his own department thought he did something wrong, and the children didn't. Funny that.
Click to expand...


I read he was on "administrative leave". AKA...paid vacation til it all blows over.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If 3-5 people try to aggressively swarm me...im pulling a gun too.
Click to expand...


Non sequitur.  The only aggression was on the part of Eric Casebolt.  The kids and/or adults who made overtures of approaching were doing so to DEFEND the 14-year-old girl having her face pushed into the grass.


----------



## aaronleland

bucs90 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
Click to expand...


I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.
Click to expand...


*What these white racist should have done, is the following day, go the rent office, report what happened and allow the complex to handle the situation. *


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
Click to expand...


You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.


----------



## bucs90

SwimExpert said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If 3-5 people try to aggressively swarm me...im pulling a gun too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you ever pull a gun on a bunch of hapless kids because you desperately need to get your rocks off, I hope one of their parents is there packing heat to put a round right between your eyes, because that's exactly what you would deserve.
Click to expand...


If a bunch of thug teens swarmed you...what would you do? 

You sure talk big for an internet coward.


----------



## tigerred59

aaronleland said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.
Click to expand...


*Its a matter for the housing complex to handle, not the cops*


----------



## BULLDOG

Tipsycatlover said:


> Every time the police go on a call the first thought in their heads should be whether it's a set up and they are being baited.




No. Their first thought should be " The chances of a good outcome are trashed if I act like a spoiled sadistic ass."


----------



## tigerred59

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
Click to expand...


*Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*


----------



## hortysir

Manonthestreet said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> btw notice its all very quiet in Charleston........makes you go hhhhmmmmmmm.......
Click to expand...

Sharpton hasn't gotten there yet


----------



## theDoctorisIn

...


OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
Click to expand...


The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What these white racist should have done, is the following day, go the rent office, report what happened and allow the complex to handle the situation. *
Click to expand...


How would they handle it? By calling the cops...to report all the trespassers from the day before...whose identity is impossible to know? Or hire an off duty cop to check residency at the pool....just for libs to cry "COP AT POOL TO SCREEN OUT THE BLACKS!!!"


----------



## SwimExpert

OKTexas said:


> the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till...



She walked the fuck away!  So he ran after her and dragged her back.  If you can't even be honest about that when it's right there on the video, then you're just as big a piece of shit as that cop.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to *breath*.
Click to expand...


Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....

Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.

Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?


----------



## bucs90

theDoctorisIn said:


> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
Click to expand...


Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.


----------



## Hugo Furst

tigerred59 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *its a bunch of KIDS, what about this can't you morons comprehend??????*
Click to expand...



What is it YOU don't understand?

The cops were trying to quell a disturbance.

They were no kids, they were young adults, who should have known better than to react to cops that way.

They tell  you to get out of the area, you cross the street, and when things calm down, THEN you tell the cop what happened.

You don't get in their faces, you don't come running at them when their backs are turned, because that 's a good way to get shot.

Why don't you morons understand THAT?


----------



## aaronleland

I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?


----------



## Gracie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> 
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> 
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> 
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> 
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> 
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> 
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> 
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> 
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do not describe themselves as a "gated community", they describe themselves in much flowerier words.
> 
> If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.
Click to expand...

My complex was not a gated community, but the pool WAS gated. Only residents were allowed to use the pool for insurance purposes. Same with motels. You can't not be a guest and decide to go take a dip.
Point is, it could have been handled better.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
Click to expand...


The video was taken on the _sidewalk_, not in the pool. You realize that, right?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
Click to expand...


For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?


----------



## Gracie

aaronleland said:


> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?


I saw that and thought WTF???


----------



## Hugo Furst

tigerred59 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
Click to expand...


In a heartbeat


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> 
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> 
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> 
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> 
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> 
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> 
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> 
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> 
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do not describe themselves as a "gated community", they describe themselves in much flowerier words.
> 
> If you look at the map, you'll see that some sections of the massive complex of communities called Craigs Ranch are in fact gated, but the one in question is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My complex was not a gated community, but the pool WAS gated. Only residents were allowed to use the pool for insurance purposes. Same with motels. You can't not be a guest and decide to go take a dip.
> Point is, it could have been handled better.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing that what you say was the case here, too - the pool being gated, while the community was not.


----------



## Pogo

aaronleland said:


> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?



You have to admit, the second cop that goes running behind him --- with his back perfectly straight --- is hilarious.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I love the police tactic when they yell "stop resisting" while inflicting that person with pain like kneeling on their backs.

It's like "hey she's moving around" as if they don't see the 170 lb dude using her like a prayer rug and that doesn't create discomfort or pain.

Like, uh do people move when they feel pain? DERP, IDK?


----------



## Gracie

Wake said:


> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.


Hey! Where the hell you been, Wake? LTNS.


----------



## SwimExpert

bucs90 said:


> If a bunch of thug teens swarmed you...what would you do?



Listen to yourself, you worthless fuck!  Who are these "thugs"?  Black kids who won't do what you want them to?  You're a vile creature.  Absolutely fucking disgusting.  Nobody swarmed anyone.  A group of *innocent and scared kids* rushed in to help a 14 year old girl who was getting beaten up by a full grown man.


----------



## hortysir

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
Click to expand...

Private community


----------



## ClosedCaption

theDoctorisIn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
Click to expand...


Bucs believes that whenever a cop is around you're under mental arrest. No one tells you, or charges you, you just are. 

...except you arent


----------



## ClosedCaption

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
Click to expand...


Fabrication


----------



## hortysir

WillHaftawaite said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *its a bunch of KIDS, what about this can't you morons comprehend??????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is it YOU don't understand?
> 
> The cops were trying to quell a disturbance.
> 
> They were no kids, they were young adults, who should have known better than to react to cops that way.
> 
> They tell  you to get out of the area, you cross the street, and when things calm down, THEN you tell the cop what happened.
> 
> You don't get in their faces, you don't come running at them when their backs are turned, because that 's a good way to get shot.
> 
> Why don't you morons understand THAT?
Click to expand...

These "young adults" have been taught, by residents of Ferguson - and other cities - how to respond to police.
And it's NOT silent compliance


----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that and thought WTF???
Click to expand...


He's obviously just a dummy with too much time on his hands in that town. He's dealing with a bunch of teens, and he's running around like he's in a Baltimore riot. He even made a comment about not wanting to come there with 30 pounds of gear on to break up a pool party. The dude's a retard.


----------



## Katzndogz

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
Click to expand...

Invaded by thugs that tresspassed.


----------



## OKTexas

tigerred59 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
Click to expand...


Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.


----------



## Pogo

SwimExpert said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a bunch of thug teens swarmed you...what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself, you worthless fuck!  Who are these "thugs"?  Black kids who won't do what you want them to?  You're a vile creature.  Absolutely fucking disgusting.  Nobody swarmed anyone.  A group of *innocent and scared kids* rushed in to help a 14 year old girl who was getting beaten up by a full grown man.
Click to expand...


And an armed one, who had already WAY abused his authority.

Seriously, anyone who can defend this bullshit should just be packed into a crate and shipped off to North Korea.


----------



## Wake

Gracie said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Where the hell you been, Wake? LTNS.
Click to expand...


Been working hard at a hospital, caring for peeps with brain damage. Also playing Mafia on another site during spare time. Haven't been on here in awhile because of all the shitstorming, like the crap being tossed around in this thread. Left USMB for awhile 'cause all the toxic banter was depressing. It is good to see you again Gracie.


----------



## hortysir

ClosedCaption said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
Click to expand...

My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool


----------



## OKTexas

theDoctorisIn said:


> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
Click to expand...


Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
Click to expand...


"Resisting" ... what?

Since when can a McKinney Texas police thug dictate where people can stand?


----------



## aaronleland

Wake said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Where the hell you been, Wake? LTNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been working hard at a hospital, caring for peeps with brain damage. Also playing Mafia on another site during spare time. Haven't been on here in awhile because of all the shitstorming, like the crap being tossed around in this thread. Left USMB for awhile 'cause all the toxic banter was depressing. It is good to see you again Gracie.
Click to expand...


Don't be a fag.


----------



## Gracie

Wake said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Where the hell you been, Wake? LTNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been working hard at a hospital, caring for peeps with brain damage. Also playing Mafia on another site during spare time. Haven't been on here in awhile because of all the shitstorming, like the crap being tossed around in this thread. Left USMB for awhile 'cause all the toxic banter was depressing. It is good to see you again Gracie.
Click to expand...

I hear ya about the toxicity. I bought a hazmat suit. 
Coffee Shop is poison free. Stop in now and then. I've missed seeing you around.


----------



## OKTexas

SwimExpert said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She walked the fuck away!  So he ran after her and dragged her back.  If you can't even be honest about that when it's right there on the video, then you're just as big a piece of shit as that cop.
Click to expand...


If your going to quote me quote the complete post, I don't like assholes taking my words out of context.


----------



## hortysir

OKTexas said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
Click to expand...

Resisting what?
Subdue her on what grounds?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

OKTexas said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
Click to expand...


I'll ask again. 

If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?


----------



## Katzndogz

hortysir said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
Click to expand...

Communities need to be guard gated with armed private security.


----------



## bucs90

aaronleland said:


> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?



Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.

I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.

If you are neither...you cant be there.
If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.

Those 3 are clear.


----------



## bucs90

theDoctorisIn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
Click to expand...


Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.


----------



## Katzndogz

In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.


----------



## Wake

Gracie said:


> I hear ya about the toxicity. I bought a hazmat suit.
> Coffee Shop is poison free. Stop in now and then. I've missed seeing you around.



I will take you up on that offer.

As for this thread topic I'm reserving judgment, b/c the taste of eating shit when I've made assumptions and the facts later say otherwise well, is awful. 

Gonna give it a couple weeks as soon as more stuff comes out on this.


----------



## hortysir

OKTexas said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She walked the fuck away!  So he ran after her and dragged her back.  If you can't even be honest about that when it's right there on the video, then you're just as big a piece of shit as that cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your going to quote me quote the complete post, I don't like assholes taking my words out of context.
Click to expand...

Editing quotes, at one time, was against ToS.
Is that no longer the case?
This isn't the first time I've seen that lately


----------



## Gracie

hortysir said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
Click to expand...

I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to *breath*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.
> 
> Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?
Click to expand...


It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## hortysir

bucs90 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.
> 
> I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.
> 
> If you are neither...you cant be there.
> If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
> If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.
> 
> Those 3 are clear.
Click to expand...

I really think it was a tree root


----------



## Gracie

Well...except a few times when some neighborhood kids wanted to swim and their parent was with them that ASKED if they could play in the pool instead of sneaking. I would give them a Managers Pass.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to *breath*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.
> 
> Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


_Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.

So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....


----------



## Gracie

hortysir said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.
> 
> I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.
> 
> If you are neither...you cant be there.
> If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
> If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.
> 
> Those 3 are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think it was a tree root
Click to expand...

He dropped his flashlight or something while rolling too. One of the people who filmed it took it to the other cop who thanked him while Ninja Cop was running around the street like a chicken with its head cut off.


----------



## OKTexas

SwimExpert said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a bunch of thug teens swarmed you...what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself, you worthless fuck!  Who are these "thugs"?  Black kids who won't do what you want them to?  You're a vile creature.  Absolutely fucking disgusting.  Nobody swarmed anyone.  A group of *innocent and scared kids* rushed in to help a 14 year old girl who was getting beaten up by a full grown man.
Click to expand...


Really, at what point did he strike her, I guess I missed that.


----------



## bucs90

Tipsycatlover said:


> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.



Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.

Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.
> 
> I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.
> 
> If you are neither...you cant be there.
> If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
> If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.
> 
> Those 3 are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think it was a tree root
Click to expand...


There's no pool even _visible _in this video.


----------



## hortysir

Gracie said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.
Click to expand...

Sounds great, except our PM doesn't live on site so after hours (and especially weekends) can get stOOpid


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
Click to expand...


You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.


----------



## bucs90

hortysir said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.
> 
> I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.
> 
> If you are neither...you cant be there.
> If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
> If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.
> 
> Those 3 are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think it was a tree root
Click to expand...


Yeah think he tripped. He flew way too far to have been pushed unless it was by an NFL lineman. Irrelevant really.


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Resisting" ... what?
> 
> Since when can a McKinney Texas police thug dictate where people can stand?
Click to expand...

When the cop is there at the behest of the owners confronting tresspassers.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
Click to expand...

Keeps thugs like you out. I love our gates.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Resisting" ... what?
> 
> Since when can a McKinney Texas police thug dictate where people can stand?
Click to expand...


Since they were called to a situation, that's what their paid for.


----------



## aaronleland

bucs90 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.
> 
> I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.
> 
> If you are neither...you cant be there.
> If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
> If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.
> 
> Those 3 are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think it was a tree root
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah think he tripped. He flew way too far to have been pushed unless it was by an NFL lineman. Irrelevant really.
Click to expand...


He didn't fall or get pushed. He thought he was in an action movie because some children wanted to go swimming.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
Click to expand...


Ok, let's go back a step.

What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?

How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
Click to expand...

The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.

The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Resisting" ... what?
> 
> Since when can a McKinney Texas police thug dictate where people can stand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the cop is there at the behest of the owners confronting tresspassers.
Click to expand...


"Trespassers"?  Based on what?


----------



## OKTexas

hortysir said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resisting what?
> Subdue her on what grounds?
Click to expand...


Disorderly conduct, did you actually watch the video?


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
Click to expand...


The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".

For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".


----------



## Kondor3

Gracie said:


> Well...except a few times when some neighborhood kids wanted to swim and their parent was with them that ASKED if they could play in the pool instead of sneaking. I would give them a Managers Pass.


No you wouldn't.

Because the Homeowners would complain about you to the Homeowner's Association and you would be at-risk of losing your job.

Besides... let 'em in once, and they suddenly begin operating under the delusion that they're entitled to go there.

Which would be a bad impression to leave them with.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to *breath*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.
> 
> Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
Click to expand...


You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.


----------



## Gracie

hortysir said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> 
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great, except our PM doesn't live on site so after hours (and especially weekends) can get stOOpid
Click to expand...

In Calif, over 16 units, there MUST be an on site manager all the time. Not sure where you are. I had 180 units, the majority were military from Point Mugu.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
Click to expand...


Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.

A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.

Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.

Then the cops came, then the video started recording.

A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Its a matter for the housing complex to handle, not the cops*
Click to expand...

I thought Zimmermanning was wrong ....we need police not private cowboys


----------



## Gracie

Kondor3 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except a few times when some neighborhood kids wanted to swim and their parent was with them that ASKED if they could play in the pool instead of sneaking. I would give them a Managers Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't.
> 
> Because the Homeowners would complain about you to the Homeowner's Association and you would be at-risk of losing your job.
> 
> Besides... let 'em in once, and they suddenly begin operating under the delusion that they're entitled to go there.
> 
> Which would be a bad impression to leave them with.
Click to expand...

Um, yes I did. And it was not condos. It was an apartment complex. I didn't do it a lot, but on really HOT days, like a Saturday, I would let kids swim for a few hours. The parent ASKED. That gets brownie points from me. Plus, I was not your usual "by the book" manager. They loved me. 
And..some were a tad scared of me. At that complex, I was packin'. Had to. Dangerous place, that was.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great, except our PM doesn't live on site so after hours (and especially weekends) can get stOOpid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Calif, over 16 units, there MUST be an on site manager all the time. Not sure where you are. I had 180 units, the majority were military from Point Mugu.
Click to expand...

You are thinking of an apartment building.  This incident happened at a private golf community.  Probably of single family homes.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to *breath*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.
> 
> Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
Click to expand...


"Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.

--- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"

The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.


----------



## Gracie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
Click to expand...

The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.


----------



## Kondor3

Gracie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except a few times when some neighborhood kids wanted to swim and their parent was with them that ASKED if they could play in the pool instead of sneaking. I would give them a Managers Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't.
> 
> Because the Homeowners would complain about you to the Homeowner's Association and you would be at-risk of losing your job.
> 
> Besides... let 'em in once, and they suddenly begin operating under the delusion that they're entitled to go there.
> 
> Which would be a bad impression to leave them with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, yes I did. And it was not condos. It was an apartment complex. I didn't do it a lot, but on really HOT days, like a Saturday, I would let kids swim for a few hours. The parent ASKED. That gets brownie points from me. Plus, I was not your usual "by the book" manager. They loved me.
> And..some were a tad scared of me. At that complex, I was packin'. Had to. Dangerous place, that was.
Click to expand...

An apartment complex is a far different animal than a gated community, and you know it, Gracie.

Apartment dwellers have very little muscle or pull... homeowners in a gated community, who have hired a facilities manager to run it they way *they* want, according to their own Homeowner's Association guidelines, are a very different animal altogether... which you would learn to your own very great surprise and consternation, in such a setting.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.

But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.


----------



## Gracie

Tellin' ya now..if that were MY 14 year old with a full grown cop smashing her face in the ground, I would be in jail right now for beating his ass or him shooting me for attacking him. That was totally out of line. Totally.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pogo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
Click to expand...


Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.


----------



## Gracie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
Click to expand...

I didn't do it at a pool, but I had my fair share of trunk rides into drive in theaters.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to *breath*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.
> 
> Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
Click to expand...


Already answered, disorderly conduct.


----------



## Gracie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.
Click to expand...

Remember a while back, that guy getting the snot beat out of him by a gang of teenagers out of school? Happened at a gas station I think. Two girls fighting on some guys car and he told them to stop and they ALL ganged up on him. Same age as these kids at the pool. Kids to ME are 12 and under. The ones in the vids looks 14 up to 17. They can do some damage if they collect as one unit. STILL.....the one cop that pulled the gun and smashed the girls face? Wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, some are too fucking stupid to spell with the old silent E....
> 
> Still waiting for the link to the "mouthing off" statute.
> 
> Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered, disorderly conduct.
Click to expand...


If you think they can file "mouthing off" under "disorderly conduct" -- then we're all fucked.  Every one of us.  That's unlimited power.  You can call anything you want "disorderly conduct".

FUCK that.  We're not gonna take it.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered, disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think they can file "mouthing off" under "disorderly conduct" -- then we're all fucked.  Every one of us.  That's unlimited power.
> 
> FUCK that.  We're not gonna take it.
Click to expand...

Happens all the time. Mouth off to a cop and he WILL arrest you on some charge or another.
One pulled me over for seat belt. I said I had it on. He said I was not wearing it correctly. I said it smooshed my boob so I wear it under my arm. He said still incorrect and he would give me a ticket. I said go ahead..I have nothing to do so sitting in court fighting it wouldn't bother me. He asked if I was getting mouthy. I said no but I sure was hungry and had some great enchiladas waiting for me at home, would he like to join me and hubby for dinner? He laughed. I got no ticket.


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.
Click to expand...


You must have a link we haven't seen.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It falls under disorderly conduct oh ignorant one. Try mouthing off to a cop while he's trying to restore order and see what you get, color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered, disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think they can file "mouthing off" under "disorderly conduct" -- then we're all fucked.  Every one of us.  That's unlimited power.  You can call anything you want "disorderly conduct".
> 
> FUCK that.  We're not gonna take it.
Click to expand...


Like I said, walk up to a cop, while he's trying to do his job, start mouthing off at him and see what it gets ya.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pogo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a link we haven't seen.
Click to expand...


The first part is an assumption, but a pretty easy one to make. The second I believe I saw in a link you provided - the Buzzfeed one.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Color_?  Who brought up color?  This is all about Authoritariainism Gone Wild.
> 
> So where's that "mouthing off" statute?  Still waiting on a link....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered, disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think they can file "mouthing off" under "disorderly conduct" -- then we're all fucked.  Every one of us.  That's unlimited power.
> 
> FUCK that.  We're not gonna take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time. Mouth off to a cop and he WILL arrest you on some charge or another.
Click to expand...


Oh I know it happens, and for far less.  I myself had guns pointed at me and got put in handcuffs and taken away, for the crime of walking home.  But it's not *legitimate*, that's my point.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said "Perhaps it's under U for "uppity"?" If that's not a reference to color, what was the purpose of saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already answered, disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think they can file "mouthing off" under "disorderly conduct" -- then we're all fucked.  Every one of us.  That's unlimited power.
> 
> FUCK that.  We're not gonna take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time. Mouth off to a cop and he WILL arrest you on some charge or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know it happens, and for far less.  I myself had guns pointed at me and got put in handcuffs and taken away, for the crime of walking home.  But it's not *legitimate*, that's my point.
Click to expand...

I'd probably shit myself having a gun pointed at me.


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a link we haven't seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first part is an assumption, but a pretty easy one to make. The second I believe I saw in a link you provided - the Buzzfeed one.
Click to expand...


That's the one I word-searched for "security guard" (or "security-anything").   No results.


----------



## Gracie

I also got put in handcuffs when I was 15. Sister locked me out of the house, then was stupid enough to neener me like this  through the plate glass window of the sunroom where I was tapping the glass demanding to be let in. Um. Don't  me with just glass between us. BIG mistake. I punched right through the pane and hit her in the nose. She called the cops, they came, put the cuffs on me, put me in the car and promptly took me to my friends house to spend the night instead of to jail. Dad was good friends with them.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Uppity" is not a color.  It's a word used by those who are so full-of-themselves arrogant that they walk around under the delusion that they're some kind of superior being to those they give orders to.
> 
> --- Which you would have to be to think you can detain/arrest/beat up a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit for the crime of "mouthing off"
> 
> The law for which I'm still waiting for the link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already answered, disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think they can file "mouthing off" under "disorderly conduct" -- then we're all fucked.  Every one of us.  That's unlimited power.
> 
> FUCK that.  We're not gonna take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time. Mouth off to a cop and he WILL arrest you on some charge or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know it happens, and for far less.  I myself had guns pointed at me and got put in handcuffs and taken away, for the crime of walking home.  But it's not *legitimate*, that's my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd probably shit myself having a gun pointed at me.
Click to expand...


How 'bout _*two *_guns?  

These asshats on this forum who continually squeal about how everybody should walk around packing heat -- if I had followed that advice I'd be dead right now, and if I were any good with it I might have taken at least one with me -- seeing as how they were plainclothes/unmarked and never did identify themselves....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pogo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a link we haven't seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first part is an assumption, but a pretty easy one to make. The second I believe I saw in a link you provided - the Buzzfeed one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one I word-searched for "security guard" (or "security-anything").   No results.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I just checked the buzzfeed article, that's not the one. I don't remember where I read it, but it's in one of the links that's been posted, I think. I might have just Googled the story and found it in some random link, also.


----------



## Gracie

How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?



I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.


----------



## Gracie

Yikes at TWO guns!


----------



## Gracie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
Click to expand...

I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
Click to expand...


I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.

We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Yikes at TWO guns!



I can say in all honesty I didn't shit myself -- the whole experience was so beyond surreal it couldn't really register.  At least I didn't get dragged by my hair and have my face ground into the sidewalk, but that's just a lucky break.   When I politely asked if I could be informed as to what was going on, the way they screamed at me let me know it would be pointless to ask any more questions.

So I have great empathy for that girl in the grass, and victims like her.  It can literally happen to anyone, at any time, for any reason or for no reason whatsoever other than a police-state mentality goon out for an ego trip.


----------



## Katzndogz

Think progress is horrified that the residents of this gated community support the police.

Local Homeowners Defend Texas Cops Who Brutalized Black Teens At Pool Party ThinkProgress

The police arrived to resolve an altercation between a woman and a girl.  The cops were then mobbed by 70 attackers.

That falls right in line with what's happening in other black areas.  Except this isn't black and there are witnesses against the thugs.


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!



*Tell you what, the day that happens in my part of town, them bastards had better be giving back tax refunds. Cause everytime I pay some bullshit traffic ticket, they get some of the money. You don't want to come to black fukin areas, than stop taking black fuckin Money!!!!!!! 90% of Baltimores tax revenue, came from poor black areas....areas that cops get paid to protect*


----------



## hortysir

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
Click to expand...

But drive by shootings were done from horseless carriages back then


----------



## hortysir

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't do it at a pool, but I had my fair share of trunk rides into drive in theaters.
Click to expand...

Then you only moved from the trunk to get in the backseat


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But drive by shootings were done from horseless carriages back then
Click to expand...


They still are.
Did you mean horse-_and_-carriages?


----------



## hortysir

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
Click to expand...

Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each

(plays well with my OCD number 4)


----------



## hortysir

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But drive by shootings were done from horseless carriages back then
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still are.
> Did you mean horse-_and_-carriages?
Click to expand...

They called the first automobiles horseless carriages


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But drive by shootings were done from horseless carriages back then
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still are.
> Did you mean horse-_and_-carriages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They called the first automobiles horseless carriages
Click to expand...


... and they never did add horses to them .... soooo.....


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each
> 
> (plays well with my OCD number 4)
Click to expand...


Asperger's?


----------



## tigerred59

depotoo said:


> They had been called there by the community's security guard and some residents.  It is a private community pool, only open to residents and their guests-
> Residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave, police said. The pool is part of the residential community.
> Several people complained that the teenagers had started fighting. Three officers arrived and found a large, rowdy crowd. The department dispatched nine additional officers to respond to the incident, Conley said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Watching you guys try to support this cop is really entertaining. It's as if there's nothing a cop could do that you wouldn't blindly support...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense... you just can't adequately refute the counterarguments served up... and it frustrates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You keep trying to change the topic to vague theoreticals - but we're not discussing whether the police have the right to respond with force to resisters, we're discussing the actions of this single police officer, in this particular situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with kids provoking the cops beyond endurance and refusing orders to either sit down or to evacuate the area, and mouthing-off to the cops.
> 
> When you resist detention or resist arrest you're asking for trouble.
> 
> They found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you watch the video? The child that this officer threw to the ground was not being "detained" prior to being attacked - in fact, the officer had been demanding that she leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The officer had been demanding that she leave. And she refused police orders to do so. Repeatedly.
> 
> After giving her several chances, the cop decided to bust her. And, wyhen she resisted that subsequent detention (based upon a refusal to obey police orders to evacuate), she got in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cops can, unilaterally, decide where one should be?
> How is his "orders to evacuate" lawful?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*Put it this way, the residents had issues with black boys showing up without pool passes. Had this been a bunch of white kids, I don't think it would have escalated this far. Clearly we all know this. But I understand the call being made. What I as an observer find offensive is that, save for the white girl being held, the cops focused exclusively on the black kids.....clearly the video shows this. It also shows a gun being pulled and then pulled back. I HAVE NO DOUBT IN MY DAMNED MIND, HAD CAMERA'S NOT BEEN PRESENT, KIDS WOULD BE DEAD TODAY. Shame on the rednecks that called the cops and the security guards to lame to do their damned jobs. They could have shut down the pool and demanded that pool passes be shown. If people got rowdy, than shut the damned thing down...end of story!!*


----------



## tigerred59

aaronleland said:


> Why did Batman do a ground roll at the beginning of the video? It looks like the rest of the cops were being pretty cool, but Batman there had to jump into action. Protecting Gotham from half naked teenagers.



*And those are the type that put bullets in unarmed black people....just sayin*


----------



## hortysir

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each
> 
> (plays well with my OCD number 4)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asperger's?
Click to expand...

Ass burgers always leave a bad taste


----------



## tigerred59

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
Click to expand...


*Thank you. All summer shit like this happens at apartments where I live.....uninvited people showing up at pool parties.....you ask for passes, they refuse...you shut the pool down until they leave...workes every time.*


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.
> 
> As so often happens, the kids see each other as simply other kids, in kids' terms. It takes adults to bring the racist rhetoric in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White kids are self hating liberals too.  Especially young girls who think they're racist if they aren't getting poked by the entire black senior class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> See what I mean about adults?  Here you are presuming to speak for a gaggle of girls in Texas you've never even met.
Click to expand...


*Uh, earth to nut, come in nut.....99.99% of the shit we all talk about and comment about on these boards, all over the net....are about people we've never met...ie FUCKIN OBAMA BEING ONE OF THEM...NEVER STOPPED YOU NUTS BEFORE!!*


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each
> 
> (plays well with my OCD number 4)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asperger's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass burgers always leave a bad taste
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip, but no, Aspergians can have emotional relationships with numbers and you mention "4"....  just askin'.


----------



## Gracie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do have one. They probably have many security guards - it's an _enormous_ complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
Click to expand...

If the owners don't back the managers...maybe that is why they are having probs. Or not going through the process better in vetting managers.
You gotta love doing what you do, and being fair while doing it. To the owners AND to the tenants. I was good at what I did. VERY good. It's in my genes. I traced back my lineage....all were innkeepers. When the owner died from that last gig, the tenants were bummed that the daughter of the owner put the property up for sale not 5 days after the funeral. She wanted me to stay until it sold and I said HELL no. My contract was with her dad and he warned me about her. So I said nope. Toodles. Haven't looked back, since. Thought about maybe finding a small complex and managing it but most don't allow pets (mine did), and I'm too damn old now.


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense more now. White residents were already in fights with black "visitors" who allegedly dont live there or have permission to use the pool. From now on...cops certainly wont be showing up to enforce it.
> 
> So...residents will have to confront trespassers on their own like this group did and fight it out. And some are emboldened thinking cops cant do shit to them. And hell...seems they're right.
> 
> Obamas new America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W@W!!  118 posts before somebody blames O'bama!  New USMB record.  Ding ding ding!
Click to expand...


*DAG BLAMIT....YOU'VE NOW OPENED PANDORA'S BOX.....LET THE OBAMA BLAME GAME BEGAN!!*


----------



## Pogo

tigerred59 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.
> 
> As so often happens, the kids see each other as simply other kids, in kids' terms. It takes adults to bring the racist rhetoric in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White kids are self hating liberals too.  Especially young girls who think they're racist if they aren't getting poked by the entire black senior class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> See what I mean about adults?  Here you are presuming to speak for a gaggle of girls in Texas you've never even met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, earth to nut, come in nut.....99.99% of the shit we all talk about and comment about on these boards, all over the net....are about people we've never met...ie FUCKIN OBAMA BEING ONE OF THEM...NEVER STOPPED YOU NUTS BEFORE!!
Click to expand...


I'm referring to the poster who describes "a bunch of black teens"  --- oblivious to all the white teens partying with them.

That's why I say, it's not the kids who bring up race, but the adults.




tigerred59 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense more now. White residents were already in fights with black "visitors" who allegedly dont live there or have permission to use the pool. From now on...cops certainly wont be showing up to enforce it.
> 
> So...residents will have to confront trespassers on their own like this group did and fight it out. And some are emboldened thinking cops cant do shit to them. And hell...seems they're right.
> 
> Obamas new America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W@W!!  118 posts before somebody blames O'bama!  New USMB record.  Ding ding ding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DAG BLAMIT....YOU'VE NOW OPENED PANDORA'S BOX.....LET THE OBAMA BLAME GAME BEGAN!!
Click to expand...


I know, right?  I called it at the start of the thread -- we have to keep in mind, it's not the Überpolice dividing people, it's O'bama.  

I'm surprised that other than that post 118, they forgot to ooze over here and remind us of that.


----------



## tigerred59

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They certainly did their kids a disservice by telling them being black is a license to tresspass on private property.
Click to expand...


*News flash....rowdy white kids always always show up at the apartment pools where I live and the cops are always being called to get them off of private property, happens all summer.....face it, they didn't like the fact that black boys was hanging around white girls.*


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> Private pool.
> Uninvited guests.
> Trespassers refusing to leave.
> Trespassers being confrontational w/ cops.
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID ANYONE EXPECT THIS TO GO?
> 
> Jesus H Christ....lets just hire Pee Wee Herman and Andy Griffith as America's only 2 cops.



*Private pool with private security cowards.....maybe just maybe they need some rent a cops with some damned BALLS!!*


----------



## Gracie

hortysir said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't do it at a pool, but I had my fair share of trunk rides into drive in theaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you only moved from the trunk to get in the backseat
Click to expand...

That too.


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out what happened.   A bunch of black teens thought they could invade a gated community to use the pool.  They thought that because they were black, no one would tell them to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.
> 
> As so often happens, the kids see each other as simply other kids, in kids' terms. It takes adults to bring the racist rhetoric in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White kids are self hating liberals too.  Especially young girls who think they're racist if they aren't getting poked by the entire black senior class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> See what I mean about adults?  Here you are presuming to speak for a gaggle of girls in Texas you've never even met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, earth to nut, come in nut.....99.99% of the shit we all talk about and comment about on these boards, all over the net....are about people we've never met...ie FUCKIN OBAMA BEING ONE OF THEM...NEVER STOPPED YOU NUTS BEFORE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the poster who describes "a bunch of black teens"  --- oblivious to all the white teens partying with them.
> 
> That's why I say, it's not the kids who bring up race, but the adults.
Click to expand...

*Dude this would be a non fukin issue on the radar, had Barney Fife not pulled out a damned gun....next stupid observation!!!*


----------



## hortysir

Gracie said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> The really BAD thing that could have happened with this is...kids sneak in since not invited, no parent or parental control, one of the kids drowns and shit hits the fan with the pool owners. Bad business, that. Plus a dead kid. I never allowed kids in the pool area unless an adult was with them. I told 'em "I ain't a babysitter. WATCH YER KID". You'd be surprised at how many would let an 8 year old go to the pool with a 4 year old and think nothing of it. Oy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as an adult I can certain see the other side of it.
> 
> But me and my friends used to break into "private community" pools all the damn time when I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't do it at a pool, but I had my fair share of trunk rides into drive in theaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you only moved from the trunk to get in the backseat
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that image


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that this thread has devolved into a shouting match between partisan entities who assume they know what happened when they don't.
> 
> ...when did this happen? If it's happened recently, maybe some of you shouldn't be making assumptions. If some of you waited, and some of you with political bents used more tact and fairness when choosing your words, maybe we'd have a more worthwhile discussion. All I'm seeing is more partisan crap and name-calling and disgusting, petty insinuations. I see some things haven't changed.
> 
> What we should all be doing is withholding judgment until the investigation is complete. Otherwise it's just another fireball of reckless speculation. SSDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only reason I posted this shit, is because this cop pulled a damned gun out and if the camera's wasn't there, kids would be DEAD today.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If 3-5 people try to aggressively swarm me...im pulling a gun too.
Click to expand...


*I'll say this for the last and final time, THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA HOUSES SOME OF THE YELLOWEST COWARDS ON THE PLANET.....STARTING WITH COPS AND ENDING WITH COWARDS LIKE YOU!!*


----------



## Pogo

tigerred59 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're black AND white.  You can see them all over the video.  A white girl shot the video.  As the story notes, she was the only white person handcuffed or detained.
> 
> As so often happens, the kids see each other as simply other kids, in kids' terms. It takes adults to bring the racist rhetoric in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White kids are self hating liberals too.  Especially young girls who think they're racist if they aren't getting poked by the entire black senior class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> See what I mean about adults?  Here you are presuming to speak for a gaggle of girls in Texas you've never even met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, earth to nut, come in nut.....99.99% of the shit we all talk about and comment about on these boards, all over the net....are about people we've never met...ie FUCKIN OBAMA BEING ONE OF THEM...NEVER STOPPED YOU NUTS BEFORE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the poster who describes "a bunch of black teens"  --- oblivious to all the white teens partying with them.
> 
> That's why I say, it's not the kids who bring up race, but the adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Dude this would be a non fukin issue on the radar, had Barney Fife not pulled out a damned gun....next stupid observation!!!*
Click to expand...


OK well you're venting instead of reading now and attacking your own side.  That's what we call "unwise".


----------



## aaronleland

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those too. HUGE place. Fancy schmancy. I hated it. Had to use a golf cart to haul prospective tenants around to show them the tennis courts, pools (2), racketball court, billard rooms, etc. HUGE place. Locked up tight, it was. Hoity Toity land. Blech.
> I left there after a few months and went to Maui and managed 29 units for awhile, then came back here and managed for 17 years at the place down the street until the owner died...then I moved in this house. Thank goodness. I was so tired of the drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each
> 
> (plays well with my OCD number 4)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asperger's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass burgers always leave a bad taste
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but no, Aspergians can have emotional relationships with numbers and you mention "4"....  just askin'.
Click to expand...


I have Apergers, but only one right hand to have a relationship with.


----------



## Gracie

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private pool.
> Uninvited guests.
> Trespassers refusing to leave.
> Trespassers being confrontational w/ cops.
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID ANYONE EXPECT THIS TO GO?
> 
> Jesus H Christ....lets just hire Pee Wee Herman and Andy Griffith as America's only 2 cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Private pool with private security cowards.....maybe just maybe they need some rent a cops with some damned BALLS!!*
Click to expand...

Dude.....kids getting hurt, or DROWNED, can be sued if they do not live at that complex.  Hell, I worked at a motel and wanted to go swimming on my day off and I couldn't becuase their insurance did not allow for employees..just guests.


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those kids were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They may not have been arrested....but the black kids got a taste of what life is gonna be like as adults in white america, and the white kids will see at last, having white skin, does pay off in america!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like the white kids already know that.  Not only did they get in the racist woman's face, they had the presence of mind to video-record it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bottom line is this, the black kids were all treated like shit, while the white kids were allowed to roam, what about this can't you comprehend? As a young person, this must be traumatizing, it has to be...especially when you surround yourself with cool white unbias kids who's neighbors hate blacks.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the white kids being confrontational ? That usually draws officers attention.
Click to expand...


*You can ask this with a straight face, can you? Get this through your soft sponge you call a head......why in the hell would the white kids become confrontational, when the cops not only respect their presence, but have a shit load of nigga's to fuck with? Now slow the f*** down and use what little brain matter you have left in that soft head of yours, fool*


----------



## Pogo

aaronleland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a small apartment building, probably less than 25 units.
> 
> We've gone through 4 on-site property managers in the last year. I can't imagine it's fun work.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each
> 
> (plays well with my OCD number 4)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asperger's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass burgers always leave a bad taste
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but no, Aspergians can have emotional relationships with numbers and you mention "4"....  just askin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Apergers, but only one right hand to have a relationship with.
Click to expand...


Are you thinking of this?


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What these white racist should have done, is the following day, go the rent office, report what happened and allow the complex to handle the situation. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would they handle it? By calling the cops...to report all the trespassers from the day before...whose identity is impossible to know? Or hire an off duty cop to check residency at the pool....just for libs to cry "COP AT POOL TO SCREEN OUT THE BLACKS!!!"
Click to expand...


*AND NOW YOU HAVE IT......THEY SIMPLY DON'T WANT A BUNCH OF NIGGA'S ON THEIR PROPERTY....SEE IF YOU WHITE MF'S WOULD JUST COME OUT AND SAY THE SHIT, WE'D ALL BE ABLE TO MOVE ON IN LIFE AND MAYBE THESE KIDS WILL GET IT.....BECKY MAY BE COOL AS HELL, HOMMIE.....BUT BECKY'S HOOD AIN'T...DUH!!*


----------



## aaronleland

Pogo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ours is right buildings with eight apartments in each
> 
> (plays well with my OCD number 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asperger's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass burgers always leave a bad taste
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but no, Aspergians can have emotional relationships with numbers and you mention "4"....  just askin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Apergers, but only one right hand to have a relationship with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of this?
Click to expand...


I mean the kind that makes me spend all day on USMB instead of leaving the house.


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
Click to expand...


*How in the fuk would you know she was traspassing? She could be someone that lives in that area, she was after all wearing a dmaned swim suit you moron!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Agreed. however, I wonder would he slam a white bitch to the ground like dat, hommie?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, she was resisting, she was told to get on the ground and refused, cop did what was necessary to subdue her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Resisting" ... what?
> 
> Since when can a McKinney Texas police thug dictate where people can stand?
Click to expand...


*Amen and ^5*


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What these white racist should have done, is the following day, go the rent office, report what happened and allow the complex to handle the situation. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would they handle it? By calling the cops...to report all the trespassers from the day before...whose identity is impossible to know? Or hire an off duty cop to check residency at the pool....just for libs to cry "COP AT POOL TO SCREEN OUT THE BLACKS!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *AND NOW YOU HAVE IT......THEY SIMPLY DON'T WANT A BUNCH OF NIGGA'S ON THEIR PROPERTY....SEE IF YOU WHITE MF'S WOULD JUST COME OUT AND SAY THE SHIT, WE'D ALL BE ABLE TO MOVE ON IN LIFE AND MAYBE THESE KIDS WILL GET IT.....BECKY MAY BE COOL AS HELL, HOMMIE.....BUT BECKY'S HOOD AIN'T...DUH!!*
Click to expand...

I got picked up in Gary IN by police...seems black people werent down with people just walking their streets


----------



## tigerred59

Gracie said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.
Click to expand...


*When people start to get rowdy or uninvites start shit....YOU JUST SHUT ER DOWN.....END OF STORY*


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What these white racist should have done, is the following day, go the rent office, report what happened and allow the complex to handle the situation. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would they handle it? By calling the cops...to report all the trespassers from the day before...whose identity is impossible to know? Or hire an off duty cop to check residency at the pool....just for libs to cry "COP AT POOL TO SCREEN OUT THE BLACKS!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *AND NOW YOU HAVE IT......THEY SIMPLY DON'T WANT A BUNCH OF NIGGA'S ON THEIR PROPERTY....SEE IF YOU WHITE MF'S WOULD JUST COME OUT AND SAY THE SHIT, WE'D ALL BE ABLE TO MOVE ON IN LIFE AND MAYBE THESE KIDS WILL GET IT.....BECKY MAY BE COOL AS HELL, HOMMIE.....BUT BECKY'S HOOD AIN'T...DUH!!*
Click to expand...


Well let me ask. Its an HOA owned pool. Not a public pool. WHY shouldnt the HOA have the right to say only their dues paying residents and invited guests can use it? Thats their property. And thats what America is coming to. The haves are gonna bunker down and keep lawless have nots away from them. Its human nature.


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> 
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When people start to get rowdy or uninvites start shit....YOU JUST SHUT ER DOWN.....END OF STORY*
Click to expand...


So either everyone can use it or no one can huh? Fuck that. Those homeowners built that amenity center and pool. Its theirs. Not the whole damn towns.


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How in the fuk would you know she was traspassing? She could be someone that lives in that area, she was after all wearing a dmaned swim suit you moron!!*
Click to expand...


Its called an investigation.  The HOA called and accused them of trespassing.  Ok. Let the cops ask about it...and calmy show them that you arent trespassing.  That would've fixed it all.


----------



## Manonthestreet

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How in the fuk would you know she was traspassing? She could be someone that lives in that area, she was after all wearing a dmaned swim suit you moron!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called an investigation.  The HOA called and accused them of trespassing.  Ok. Let the cops ask about it...and calmy show them that you arent trespassing.  That would've fixed it all.
Click to expand...

Isnt amazing how much trouble can be averted by simple manners grade school kids should have learned.....


----------



## Gracie

You shut it down long enough to get it cleared out from those not supposed to be there. Especially if it starts to get violent. To soothe the tenants PAYING for that pool and having to wait til it's cleared..treat them to sodas. Or a couple big assed pizza's, donuts, snacks, etc. FREE. Tenants are very understanding.


----------



## bucs90

Manonthestreet said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How in the fuk would you know she was traspassing? She could be someone that lives in that area, she was after all wearing a dmaned swim suit you moron!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called an investigation.  The HOA called and accused them of trespassing.  Ok. Let the cops ask about it...and calmy show them that you arent trespassing.  That would've fixed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt amazing how much trouble can be averted by simple manners grade school kids should have learned.....
Click to expand...


Yep. Cops interact with millions of people a day in many different ways. Some criminal. Some friendly. Some just in passing as we go about the day.

Every now and then...an interaction goes bad. Its almost always due to the behavior of the non-cops on scene.


----------



## bucs90

Gracie said:


> You shut it down long enough to get it cleared out from those not supposed to be there. Especially if it starts to get violent. To soothe the tenants PAYING for that pool and having to wait til it's cleared..treat them to sodas. Or a couple big assed pizza's, donuts, snacks, etc. FREE. Tenants are very understanding.



Bullshit. So you're gonna deny residents the use of their pool...which they pay for...then spend more of their money on free junk food in place of the pool....JUST to avoid having the cops remove the trespassing thugs? Id take my rent elsewhere.  Or...fire my HOA management group.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Instead of midnite basketball we might want to consider midnite Miss Manners


----------



## hipeter924

Might be a pool party gone wild, but the response seems a bit extreme.


----------



## bucs90

We are seeing the first waves of kids who grew up in the internet and video game generation. ..becoming parents and not knowing how to raise a disciplined child themselves.  And now add to it the culture of disobedience to police and how its the cool thing to do now...and well...we're gonna have problems.


----------



## Gracie

bucs90 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shut it down long enough to get it cleared out from those not supposed to be there. Especially if it starts to get violent. To soothe the tenants PAYING for that pool and having to wait til it's cleared..treat them to sodas. Or a couple big assed pizza's, donuts, snacks, etc. FREE. Tenants are very understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. So you're gonna deny residents the use of their pool...which they pay for...then spend more of their money on free junk food in place of the pool....JUST to avoid having the cops remove the trespassing thugs? Id take my rent elsewhere.  Or...fire my HOA management group.
Click to expand...

Yer an idiot. And I would probably give you a 30 day notice to vacate since you are a jerk.


----------



## reconmark

Daniyel said:


> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..


So in other words, there's no proof of any illegal activity and you simply decided that drugs or alcohol were there...stereotype based on ignorance much???


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Daniyel said:


> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..



So in other words you're a racist.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gracie said:


> You shut it down long enough to get it cleared out from those not supposed to be there. Especially if it starts to get violent. To soothe the tenants PAYING for that pool and having to wait til it's cleared..treat them to sodas. Or a couple big assed pizza's, donuts, snacks, etc. FREE. Tenants are very understanding.


Those aren't tenants.   They are homeowners in a golf club community that not only pays for the home, hoa fees but club dues as well.  Don't expect much in the way of understanding.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?



If I were a cop I wouldn't go around beating people for pleasure.


----------



## reconmark

*Teens at the pool party told BuzzFeed News the police were called after a fight broke out between adults and youths at the pool after the adults made racist comments telling the black children to leave the area and return to “Section 8 [public] housing.”*

Ahhh...seems things are coming to light...


----------



## Katzndogz

Yes.  The residents paying the bills were expected to provide entertainment to tresspassers and objected.


----------



## Gracie

Whatever. The point is, it was handled BADLY. I think we can all agree on that, yes?


----------



## charwin95

Gracie said:


> Whatever. The point is, it was handled BADLY. I think we can all agree on that, yes?



Yes I do agree it was handled very very poorly. This thug police officer is the only one acting and running around like a pit bull. The rest of the officers were calm. No one was arrested and he is the only one got suspended. They should fire his ass.


----------



## Katzndogz

It would have been handled better if the cops had not been called and the residents got together and dragged the tresspassers to the gates and bodily thrown them out.


----------



## Daniyel

reconmark said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, there's no proof of any illegal activity and you simply decided that drugs or alcohol were there...stereotype based on ignorance much???
Click to expand...

Here is the thing - I'm simply guessing by what I saw in the first video, what can possibly be the reason for 2 police cars to show up is probably because of a fight - unlike most of the people who got arrested some was trying to escape (the lady was also trying to cover someone) while its clear the cops could easily get to the escaping suspect but like you just said without a proof it would be impossible to convict him or her for possessing drugs or alcohol so they simply tried to run, it all makes sense.


----------



## Hugo Furst

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
Click to expand...



Interesting.

someone was having a party, most guests came thru the gate, some others came over the fence.
(My guess is those people were not invited).

Woman made some comments about Section 8 Housing, and other racist comments, and some fights broke out.

Cops were called, teens started running all over the area.

Girl supposedly attacked for no reason, kept getting in the cops face, and he took her down in an attempt to get some order in the area. She had been told to get out of the area several times, and was creating discord.

(If you don't think the cop was in the  right, go to a mini-riot like that one, and keep getting in a cops face.).

While in the process of subduing her, several other teens ran up at him.

(Try doing that to a cop in a similar situation)


----------



## Hugo Furst

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private pool.
> Uninvited guests.
> Trespassers refusing to leave.
> Trespassers being confrontational w/ cops.
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID ANYONE EXPECT THIS TO GO?
> 
> Jesus H Christ....lets just hire Pee Wee Herman and Andy Griffith as America's only 2 cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Private pool with private security cowards.....maybe just maybe they need some rent a cops with some damned BALLS!!*
Click to expand...



They're neither paid, nor trained, to have balls.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OohPooPahDoo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a cop I wouldn't go around beating people for pleasure.
Click to expand...



What gave you the idea it was for pleasure?


----------



## rightwinger

I don't see the outrage

Looks like a cop trying to get control of an unruly situation. If a cop shows up and orders all the kids to stop and line up ..the situation ends

If the kids are running around and refuse to follow orders then the cop has to get physical

In a short, edited clip it is difficult to tell what the kids did to get the cops called in and how everyone was acting once they arrived

Nobody was killed, nobody was injured

I give the cops a pass


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BlueSkies10 said:


> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party



Another 'let's rush to judgement on a video not showing what led to police intervening in the first place.'


----------



## bucs90

Theres this attitude amongst some cultures here that when police say to do something. ..its optional or debatable.  That you can just ignore it or talk back and debate it. 

If people would just calm down...do what the officer is saying to do...so much would be avoided.

BUT....these people wont even do what their parents or teachers tell them to do. Why would they listen to some white cop...who their supreme leader has convinced them that the cop is racist and targeting them for no reason.

If I was a cop...id stop showing up. Many are.


----------



## Moonglow

tigerred59 said:


> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Notice he is going for the bra snap??


----------



## Stephanie

So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?

since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?


----------



## Moonglow

Stephanie said:


> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?


Dead ones??


----------



## bucs90

Stephanie said:


> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?



Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.

This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable. 

Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something


----------



## Katzndogz

ClosedCaption said:


> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something


They weren't attacking the police.


----------



## rdean

Daniyel said:


> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..


Probably?  You mean "assuming".  Lucky none of the white kids had drugs or alcohol.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Tipsycatlover said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't attacking the police.
Click to expand...



No one in that video attacked the police unless reckless eyeballing is assault.


----------



## rdean

rightwinger said:


> I don't see the outrage
> 
> Looks like a cop trying to get control of an unruly situation. If a cop shows up and orders all the kids to stop and line up ..the situation ends
> 
> If the kids are running around and refuse to follow orders then the cop has to get physical
> 
> In a short, edited clip it is difficult to tell what the kids did to get the cops called in and how everyone was acting once they arrived
> 
> Nobody was killed, nobody was injured
> 
> I give the cops a pass


The girl in the two piece.  Sure she wasn't injured?  Or the black kid they dragged up next to the girl.  He looked like he could barely walk.
Then the profanity to a bunch of kids.
And why were no white kids being dragged around and screamed at?


----------



## reconmark

ClosedCaption said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't attacking the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one in that video attacked the police unless reckless eyeballing is assault.
Click to expand...

Do you actually believe that stupid poster would stoop to telling the truth????


----------



## reconmark

ClosedCaption said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't attacking the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one in that video attacked the police unless reckless eyeballing is assault.
Click to expand...

Or running away...smh...


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something




Yes, they were 'standing around'. NOT getting in cops faces, NOT raising a ruckus.  Just 'STANDING AROUND'.

Remember the old saying, the squeaky wheel gets the grease?


----------



## reconmark

Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident

Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...


----------



## rightwinger

rdean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the outrage
> 
> Looks like a cop trying to get control of an unruly situation. If a cop shows up and orders all the kids to stop and line up ..the situation ends
> 
> If the kids are running around and refuse to follow orders then the cop has to get physical
> 
> In a short, edited clip it is difficult to tell what the kids did to get the cops called in and how everyone was acting once they arrived
> 
> Nobody was killed, nobody was injured
> 
> I give the cops a pass
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the two piece.  Sure she wasn't injured?  Or the black kid they dragged up next to the girl.  He looked like he could barely walk.
> Then the profanity to a bunch of kids.
> And why were no white kids being dragged around and screamed at?
Click to expand...

 
I still don't see excessive force

I see the girl in the yellow bikini running away and grabbed by the wrist and taken down
Beyond that, the cop is just controlling her. I see no beating, no excessive force other than control

Swearing at kids who are not following direction should be expected

Again, it is a highly edited video and I can't see what all the kids are saying or doing


----------



## mudwhistle

BlueSkies10 said:


> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party


Black kids that don't believe they have to obey police officers because our president has encouraged them to mouth off. 

Any other questions?

The cop escalated the incident with the girl.....but she wouldn't STFU.


----------



## reconmark

So far we have some of the "non-prejudiced" white folk make the following incorrect statements on this thread:

1. The Black teens has drugs.
2. The Black teens had alcohol.
3. The Black teens were attacking the Police.
4. The Black teens were not invited to the pool.

Wonder where all those opinions stemmed from...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
Click to expand...


 First of all it's not a public pool,it's for the residents and you need a tag to enter.
   Guest passes were given to some of the kids for a pool party and others were jumping the fence to get in and then starting shit.
  And guess who was jumping the fence? No need to answer that last question because we all know who was jumping the fence and starting shit.
  And if you call that upscale you must live in the ghetto.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> Black kids that don't believe they have to obey police officers because our president has encouraged them to mouth off.
> 
> Any other questions?
> 
> The cop escalated the incident with the girl.....but she wouldn't STFU.
Click to expand...

Right...how dare those mouthy Black kids believe they had any First Amendment Rights...smh.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
Click to expand...


  Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
Click to expand...


  Oh it's clear all right. Thats why the little heathens were jumping the fence,they weren't invited.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
Click to expand...

Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> So far we have some of the "non-prejudiced" white folk make the following incorrect statements on this thread:
> 
> 1. The Black teens has drugs.
> 2. The Black teens had alcohol.
> 3. The Black teens were attacking the Police.
> 4. The Black teens were not invited to the pool.
> 
> Wonder where all those opinions stemmed from...



   The black teens that jumped the fence obviously weren't invited or they wouldnt have had to jump the fence now would they?


----------



## Katzndogz

obama's children didn't stop vandalizing just because they were thrown out.  They got rights to destroy.

Video Emerges of Violence at Innocent Pool Party in McKinney Texas

This club community is going to have to replace gates with guard shacks and require transponders on resident's cars.  Other communities have already learned that lesson.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have some of the "non-prejudiced" white folk make the following incorrect statements on this thread:
> 
> 1. The Black teens has drugs.
> 2. The Black teens had alcohol.
> 3. The Black teens were attacking the Police.
> 4. The Black teens were not invited to the pool.
> 
> Wonder where all those opinions stemmed from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black teens that jumped the fence obviously weren't invited or they wouldnt have had to jump the fence now would they?
Click to expand...

Please post the link to the person who stated that the Black teens jumped the fence...or maybe you want to continue to make crap up such as the police officer having to produce his firearm because he had no back up....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
Click to expand...


  Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
   No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
  It's really simple.


----------



## dannyboys

State Police Respond To Crowd Control Issue At MetLife Stadium Lot CBS New York
'Nig gotta nig'.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
Click to expand...

Actually I didn't see any "punkass kids", however I did see some teenagers rush to defend the girl being put face down in the mud.

The teenagers were clearly hollering at the officer and weren't a physical threat, had they been intent on attacking that officer were were close enough to do it.

So you have flip flopped between the teenagers attempting to attack the officers to the officer had no back-up.

What's the next excuse???


----------



## Stephanie

bucs90 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.
> 
> This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.
Click to expand...


Electing Obama was suppose to be the UNITER. I wonder if he'll step out and say all these unruly kids could have be his, CHILDREN

what a damn horrible mistake it was electing him and now we are all going to PAY FOR IT


----------



## longknife

tigerred59 said:


> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nothing but racist  bullshit on your part. You blow off your big mouth without knowing the entire story!


----------



## rightwinger

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I didn't see any "punkass kids", however I did see some teenagers rush to defend the girl being put face down in the mud.
> 
> The teenagers were clearly hollering at the officer and weren't a physical threat, had they been intent on attacking that officer were were close enough to do it.
> 
> So you have flip flopped between the teenagers attempting to attack the officers to the officer had no back-up.
> 
> What's the next excuse???
Click to expand...

 
I saw one kid in a blue shirt rush at the officer. The officer stood up and the kid ran  off

The situation got out of hand and the cops had difficulty getting control. Nobody was hurt and no harm, no foul


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.
> 
> This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electing Obama was suppose to be the UNITER. I wonder if he'll step out and say all these unruly kids could have be his, CHILDREN
> 
> what a damn horrible mistake it was electing him and now we are all going to PAY FOR IT
Click to expand...

 
Obama is responsible for pool parties now?

Stephanie......can you possibly get any dumber?


----------



## longknife

*Locals Defend “Brutal” Cop*


Okay, we've seen the outrage over the video. But, here's an example of what the local homeowners are saying.







Who were the kids partying in the pool? Well, they didn't live there are weren't welcome by the locals – some of which spoke their minds – a serious crime in today's politically correct atmosphere.


Read more of the story @ Local Homeowners Defend Texas Cops Who Brutalized Black Teens At Pool Party ThinkProgress


Isn't it amazing that we have to count on the internet to get THE TRUTH?


And more on the story @ #McKinney updates: Officer identified; DJ says don’t blame him; Sign at pool thanks cops for ‘keeping us safe'; Update on pool sign @  McKinney updates Officer identified DJ says don t blame him Sign at pool thanks cops for keeping us safe Update on pool sign Twitchy


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have some of the "non-prejudiced" white folk make the following incorrect statements on this thread:
> 
> 1. The Black teens has drugs.
> 2. The Black teens had alcohol.
> 3. The Black teens were attacking the Police.
> 4. The Black teens were not invited to the pool.
> 
> Wonder where all those opinions stemmed from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black teens that jumped the fence obviously weren't invited or they wouldnt have had to jump the fence now would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post the link to the person who stated that the Black teens jumped the fence...or maybe you want to continue to make crap up such as the police officer having to produce his firearm because he had no back up....
Click to expand...


  Here ya go dumbass.
McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News

   Whats with you ignorant fools? 
You know,when I see a story like this I research it a little so I'm not making unfounded comments.
    Maybe if you did the same you wouldnt come off looking like an ignorant boob.


----------



## ClosedCaption

longknife said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but racist  bullshit on your part. You blow off your big mouth without knowing the entire story!
Click to expand...


He was suspended tho


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## bucs90

longknife said:


> *Locals Defend “Brutal” Cop*
> 
> 
> Okay, we've seen the outrage over the video. But, here's an example of what the local homeowners are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the kids partying in the pool? Well, they didn't live there are weren't welcome by the locals – some of which spoke their minds – a serious crime in today's politically correct atmosphere.
> 
> 
> Read more of the story @ Local Homeowners Defend Texas Cops Who Brutalized Black Teens At Pool Party ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing that we have to count on the internet to get THE TRUTH?
> 
> 
> And more on the story @ #McKinney updates: Officer identified; DJ says don’t blame him; Sign at pool thanks cops for ‘keeping us safe'; Update on pool sign @  McKinney updates Officer identified DJ says don t blame him Sign at pool thanks cops for keeping us safe Update on pool sign Twitchy



Exactly right. The teens were trespassing and then disobeyed officers. Not surprised. ..since their parents dont teach then manners or how to interact with authorities. 

Nice to see citizens stand up for the officers.


----------



## Daniyel

rdean said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..
> 
> 
> 
> Probably?  You mean "assuming".  Lucky none of the white kids had drugs or alcohol.
Click to expand...

Seriously don't give me the black-white bullshit I'm not buying it, if you want you can try to answer these two questions yourself. 
Now that it is obvious the cops came because a fight started by two groups as I assumed earlier;
1.It could've been anything else that is illegal possibly also a weapon but unlikely so we can stick to drug/alcohol - why some of the suspects ran if not carrying anything illegal?
2.If they (the fled suspects) wasn't carrying anything illegal why their friends was trying to stop the police from arresting them now versus having to deal with harsher accusations later?


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.
> 
> This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electing Obama was suppose to be the UNITER. I wonder if he'll step out and say all these unruly kids could have be his, CHILDREN
> 
> what a damn horrible mistake it was electing him and now we are all going to PAY FOR IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is responsible for pool parties now?
> 
> Stephanie......can you possibly get any dumber?
Click to expand...


stop being  a frikken troll and stay on the topic instead of attacking everyone


----------



## neither

Tipsycatlover said:


> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.



Just think.  There are going to be a few more black millionaires after the lawyers attack.


----------



## Katzndogz

Any time there's questionable conduct by an officer and always when an officer pulls his weapon, he will immediately be suspended and put on administrative leave.  Don't read too much into this kind of standard procedure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I didn't see any "punkass kids", however I did see some teenagers rush to defend the girl being put face down in the mud.
> 
> The teenagers were clearly hollering at the officer and weren't a physical threat, had they been intent on attacking that officer were were close enough to do it.
> 
> So you have flip flopped between the teenagers attempting to attack the officers to the officer had no back-up.
> 
> What's the next excuse???
Click to expand...


   You call grass mud?
Next you're going to say kids jumping the fence to get into a private pool party aren't punks.
   Act subhuman and get treated as one.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


>



Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently. 

Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.

And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA. 

ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, a grown man charged with the responsibility to protect and serve _physically attacked a 14-year old girl_ for having the nerve to talk back to him.
> 
> This is what you support?
Click to expand...


   Those kids obviously have no respect for authority.
Bet half of em end up in prison before they reach twenty.


----------



## bucs90

neither said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think.  There are going to be a few more black millionaires after the lawyers attack.
Click to expand...


This is the new paparazzi.  Are you a minority?  Provoke a cop. Film it. CHA CHING!!


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, a grown man charged with the responsibility to protect and serve _physically attacked a 14-year old girl_ for having the nerve to talk back to him.
> 
> This is what you support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids obviously have no respect for authority.
> Bet half of em end up in prison before they reach twenty.
Click to expand...


Or 11th grade. 

Prison or 11th grade before age 20. Odds are solid.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
Click to expand...


How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?

The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.

The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.

While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
Click to expand...


  The problem is each homeowner is allowed two guests.
They broke the rules.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.
> 
> This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electing Obama was suppose to be the UNITER. I wonder if he'll step out and say all these unruly kids could have be his, CHILDREN
> 
> what a damn horrible mistake it was electing him and now we are all going to PAY FOR IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is responsible for pool parties now?
> 
> Stephanie......can you possibly get any dumber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop being  a frikken troll and stay on the topic instead of attacking everyone
Click to expand...

 
Stephanie....Stephanie

Who was the one who turned a pool party into an Obama rant?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> neither said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think.  There are going to be a few more black millionaires after the lawyers attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the new paparazzi.  Are you a minority?  Provoke a cop. Film it. CHA CHING!!
Click to expand...


The white kids were taping and were allowed to just be around like they are citizens or something


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
Click to expand...


Did you miss the part where the only person arrested, was the adult white person?


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
Click to expand...


We dont see what happened before he tripped.


----------



## Katzndogz

Mobs surrounding the police is the new black thing.   It's routine in Baltimore. 

Police Crowd attacked officer during arrest Local News - Home

Florida finds the tactic useful too.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part where the only person arrested, was the adult white person?
Click to expand...


Yeah because it wasnt on the tape or any stories, so yeah I missed it.  Was that person also told to sit?  Because if we're looking at the video theres plenty of whites around but none were chased, ordered or abused.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


>



One took place AFTER the disturbance, and the other took place DURING the disturbance?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!
> 
> 
> 
> well its not like the police in those areas are doing as good a job as the police in our middle class neighborhood that's for sure
Click to expand...


  The cops arent needed in the middle class burbs..unless of course a bunch of unruly teens crash a pool party.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont see what happened before he tripped.
Click to expand...


Doesnt matter, I asked how was she supposed to talk calmly to captain barrell roll when he was on a tear?

Thats what you said she shouldve done, its no surprise that you cant say how.  Monday morning QB's always do that


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont see what happened before he tripped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter, I asked how was she supposed to talk calmly to captain barrell roll when he was on a tear?
> 
> Thats what you said she shouldve done, its no surprise that you cant say how.  Monday morning QB's always do that
Click to expand...



"Doesnt matter, I asked how was she supposed to talk calmly to captain barrell roll when he was on a tear?"

She should have walked across the street, like she was told to several times, and waited til the situation calmed down.

Getting in his face didn't seem to work for her, did it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hortysir said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you saying that we should just comply and not resist unlawful detention?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really and truly believe that your average 15 or 16 year old is competent at-law to make any such determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they should just blindly trust that the cops are only after their best interests?
> Pretty hard to accomplish that when they witness this kind of gestapo behavior
Click to expand...


  If the kids hadnt jumped the fence and started crap none of this would have happened.
   And had they cooperated instead of acting the fool? The same...nothing.


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont see what happened before he tripped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter, I asked how was she supposed to talk calmly to captain barrell roll when he was on a tear?
> 
> Thats what you said she shouldve done, its no surprise that you cant say how.  Monday morning QB's always do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Doesnt matter, I asked how was she supposed to talk calmly to captain barrell roll when he was on a tear?"
> 
> She should have walked across the street, like she was told to several times, and waited til the situation calmed down.
> 
> Getting in his face didn't seem to work for her, did it?
Click to expand...



Thats not the same girl, come on man be serious.

First Bucs says she shouldve approached calmly to calm the situation, now you say she shouldve waited until captain Barrel Roll was finishing going crazy on everyone which is still not a solution to the cop going crazy.

Just once the police officer has to be responsible for his actions.  Everything a cop does and says cant be right since they are human.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Also its funny.  Bucs would rather for the cops to quit than to just stop beating peoples ass.  Its almost like asking them to not go over the top on a unarmed person, a little girl or someone who committed no crime is an unreasonable request


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's not hard to figure out what happened.
> 
> Some kids who lived there decided to throw a pool party, and invited a bunch of their classmates. Those kids invited a bunch more kids, and so on.
> 
> No one was breaking the law by being there.



  Each resident is allowed TWO guests.


----------



## MathewSmith

People say that these children were acting lawless. Well, can anyone tell me what punishable law they were breaking?   Making too much noise at a party? Seriously? I mean SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## longknife

ClosedCaption said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but racist  bullshit on your part. You blow off your big mouth without knowing the entire story!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was suspended tho
Click to expand...


Because officials have become so damned scared of the media and public that they have to do everything possible to cover their butts,

Once the heat is off, he'll be reinstated with nothing more than a letter in his file.


----------



## longknife

MathewSmith said:


> People say that these children were acting lawless. Well, can anyone tell me what punishable law they were breaking?   Making too much noise at a party? Seriously? I mean SERIOUSLY?!



THEY DID NOT LIVE IN THE COMPLEX AND WERE NOT INVITED!

What makes that do damned hard to understand?


----------



## ClosedCaption

longknife said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but racist  bullshit on your part. You blow off your big mouth without knowing the entire story!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was suspended tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because officials have become so damned scared of the media and public that they have to do everything possible to cover their butts,
> 
> Once the heat is off, he'll be reinstated with nothing more than a letter in his file.
Click to expand...



Well if we're going with what actually happened he was suspended from this incident.  Your story about the motivations of others are just that...stories


----------



## dannyboys

Nig gotta nig.
These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is actually a gated community.  Seems some kids had jumped the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then somebody forgot to inform the police department:
> 
> Officers were called to the a *local community pool* around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said. (Buzzfeed page)​
Click to expand...


   A community pool is not a public pool for anyone and everyone to use.
  You must be a resident or a guest of which each resident is allowed to have TWO guests.
    Dont know if you grew up in the ghetto or something because this is common practice at ALL neighborhood pools.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet a world of sympathy for cops acting like animals when interacting with children.  How bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children? They were adult sized teens. And they were jumping in cops faces. Act like you're grown...get treated grown. If their parents disciplined them none of this ever would've happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely these parents did their kids a disservice when they failed to warn them, "don't go out in public while black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...they werent "in public" while black.
> 
> They were trespassing in a private pool on private property.....while black.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Do poor blacks have a civil right to use fancy private community pools that they have no permission to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aGAIN...  "local community pool".  See the difference?
> 
> Or are you calling Duh Cops LIARS?
Click to expand...


  Good Lord....just when I thought you couldnt get any dumber.


----------



## ClosedCaption

dannyboys said:


> Nig gotta nig.
> These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
> You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
> You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.



Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.

Next they had bombs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.
Click to expand...


  So did you fuck with the cops during your detention?
Or did you comply with their orders?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I react? Id drive the fuck off and never show up to the call. Lots of cops are doing just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And the day would have ended peacefully. Now you have a cop suspended, and a bunch of white kids who will never ever bring blacks to their neighborhood again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! If the cops never showed up there would've been a WWF style Racial Rumble. White parents already had a fist fight with black trespassers after telling them to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What these white racist should have done, is the following day, go the rent office, report what happened and allow the complex to handle the situation. *
Click to expand...


  Really? And how exactly would the HOA handle the matter?
They had already hired a security guard and the little shits ignored him.
    So tell us in your infinite wisdom how they should have dealt with the problem.
    We'll be waiting for your inspiring plan.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nig gotta nig.
> These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
> You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
> You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.
> 
> Next they had bombs
Click to expand...


   How many times must you be told that residents are allowed TWO guests?
    The stupid little brat who threw the party will now be person none grata at the pool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?



  Pretty obvious he tripped you dumbass.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you fuck with the cops during your detention?
> Or did you comply with their orders?
Click to expand...


I think the diff is that Aaron was actually arrested.  These kids were not.  Aaron knows why his parents were called.  These kids werent offered the same courtesy.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nig gotta nig.
> These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
> You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
> You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.
> 
> Next they had bombs
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times must you be told that residents are allowed TWO guests?
> The stupid little brat who threw the party will now be person none grata at the pool.
Click to expand...


Maybe because you saying it doesnt mean its real.


----------



## bucs90

The new trend will be crashing fancy well of neighborhood pools. HOAs pay for these very nice amenities.  For their residents and invited guests.

So now...we'll have "children" posting open invites on twitter and Facebook for all their school to see. Pool will be flooded with non residents. Adult residents will complain...rightfully so. And cops will be sent into the shit sandwich. 

Until they stop showing up. Which is coming.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Also the police werent there on a "too many people in the pool" call so thats irrelevent


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if she said "Officer...my guest pass is right over there...want me to go get it?"....you think it goes different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you fuck with the cops during your detention?
> Or did you comply with their orders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the diff is that Aaron was actually arrested.  These kids were not.  Aaron knows why his parents were called.  These kids werent offered the same courtesy.
Click to expand...


They might have been had they not acted the fool.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He really did a ground roll before assaulting a bunch of half naked children. He was nothing more than a hot head Rambo cop. Is there anything police action you have ever condemned?
> 
> Shot in the back 8 times? Shouldn't have run.
> 
> Choked to death for selling loosies? Won't be selling illegal cigarettes again.
> 
> Slammed on the ground by your hair for doing nothing? Try not being black next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt defend the North Charleston cop.
> Eric Garner died of a heart attack.
> Bitch was trespassing and resisting. Got what she asked for.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was arrested for trespassing once as a kid. The police called my mother and politely asked us to come to the station. Why? We were harmless children. Oh.. and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you fuck with the cops during your detention?
> Or did you comply with their orders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the diff is that Aaron was actually arrested.  These kids were not.  Aaron knows why his parents were called.  These kids werent offered the same courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might have been had they not acted the fool.
Click to expand...


They mightve been arrested if they DIDNT act like a fool?


----------



## bucs90

Its the newest civil right folks. If your small neighborhood pools a little money each month...and builds a pool and amenity center for your residents to use....you now must allow everyone in the ghetto.to use it too. As much as they want. Or you're racist. You dont deserve to have that pool all to yourselves.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a gated community.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then somebody forgot to inform the police department:
> 
> Officers were called to the a *local community pool* around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said. (Buzzfeed page)​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A community pool is not a public pool for anyone and everyone to use.
> You must be a resident or a guest of which each resident is allowed to have TWO guests.
> Dont know if you grew up in the ghetto or something because this is common practice at ALL neighborhood pools.
Click to expand...


I quoted the police.  Go talk to them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nig gotta nig.
> These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
> You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
> You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.
> 
> Next they had bombs
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times must you be told that residents are allowed TWO guests?
> The stupid little brat who threw the party will now be person none grata at the pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because you saying it doesnt mean its real.
Click to expand...


   Are you denying that the rule is TWO guests only?


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't attacking the police.
Click to expand...


Correct.  Indeed no one was.
That makes what Eric Casebolt was doing pretty fucked up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I am from that area.  Here you go-
> Craig Ranch - McKinney Texas - Private Gated Golf Community
> Explore Craig Ranch private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas. ... Craig Ranch is a private gated golf community located in McKinney, Texas.
> Craig-Ranch-McKinney
> Craig Ranch in McKinney, ... Course from 1/2 acre up to 1.5 acre lots. Gated Community with security 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the map of the complex, from their website.
> 
> Craig Ranch Community Map
> 
> This occured in the "Craigs Ranch North" section. Tell me where you think the "gate" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he's got you on this one.
> They describe themselves as a 'gated community'.
> Our inability to locate gate(s) on a map are immaterial.
> Hell, even its status as a 'gated community' is immaterial.
> If the entire residential area is a private envionrment, non-residents and non-guests have no business there.
> Don't want to get your heads thumped by the residents?
> Don't jump the fence and trespass on private property.
> The fence is there to keep out the riff-raff.
> It is not a public facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then somebody forgot to inform the police department:
> 
> Officers were called to the a *local community pool* around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said. (Buzzfeed page)​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A community pool is not a public pool for anyone and everyone to use.
> You must be a resident or a guest of which each resident is allowed to have TWO guests.
> Dont know if you grew up in the ghetto or something because this is common practice at ALL neighborhood pools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted the police.  Go talk to them.
Click to expand...


  You stupid fuck. Read the article and you'll become enlightened.


----------



## Camp

bucs90 said:


> Its the newest civil right folks. If your small neighborhood pools a little money each month...and builds a pool and amenity center for your residents to use....you now must allow everyone in the ghetto.to use it too. As much as they want. Or you're racist. You dont deserve to have that pool all to yourselves.


Bullshit. Community pools, whether private or public have the right to demand membership guide lines and restrictions of guest from outside of the community.
A single cop handled himself wrongly and none of the other cops stood up to the asshole cop.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nig gotta nig.
> These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
> You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
> You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.
> 
> Next they had bombs
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times must you be told that residents are allowed TWO guests?
> The stupid little brat who threw the party will now be person none grata at the pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because you saying it doesnt mean its real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you denying that the rule is TWO guests only?
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying you havent proved that to be true.

And the cops werent there because of the number of people at the pool either so its still irrelevent


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> Its the newest civil right folks. If your small neighborhood pools a little money each month...and builds a pool and amenity center for your residents to use....you now must allow everyone in the ghetto.to use it too. As much as they want. Or you're racist. You dont deserve to have that pool all to yourselves.




The people lived there.  Good job being unracist tho


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want bucs90 to explain the ninja roll at the beginning of the video. Is this cop a jerk off, or is that a standard police procedure when dodging pool water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea. Cant see what caused it.
> 
> I can explain this though: community HOAs often build private amenities.  Like pools. For their residents and guests of those residents.
> 
> If you are neither...you cant be there.
> If you refuse to leave...you're trespassing.
> If cops try to enforce it..and you confront them or resist...it wont go well.
> 
> Those 3 are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think it was a tree root
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no pool even _visible _in this video.
Click to expand...


   What does that have to do with a tree root?
You really shouldnt be drinking this early...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nig gotta nig.
> These "children" who crashed the party WERE NOT INVITED!!!!!!! Fucking period.
> You LIB pussies would be the first to call the cops if a bunch of uninvited "children' crashed one of your fuckingpyjamaa-parties.
> You'd be crying and whining and wetting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.
> 
> Next they had bombs
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times must you be told that residents are allowed TWO guests?
> The stupid little brat who threw the party will now be person none grata at the pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because you saying it doesnt mean its real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you denying that the rule is TWO guests only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying you havent proved that to be true.
> 
> And the cops werent there because of the number of people at the pool either so its still irrelevent
Click to expand...


  They were there because the uninvited wouldnt leave.


----------



## ClosedCaption

The police werent there because people swam without a swim card


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't attacking the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  Indeed no one was.
> That makes what Eric Casebolt was doing pretty fucked up.
Click to expand...


Thats correct. The cop was NOT assaulted. 

When they began to swarm him...he pulled a gun....and they backed the fuck off.

THAT is why guns work. No one got hurt. Gun never got fired. Cop never got assaulted.  

I dont see the problem.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true but its just another made up excuse.
> 
> Next they had bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times must you be told that residents are allowed TWO guests?
> The stupid little brat who threw the party will now be person none grata at the pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because you saying it doesnt mean its real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you denying that the rule is TWO guests only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying you havent proved that to be true.
> 
> And the cops werent there because of the number of people at the pool either so its still irrelevent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were there because the uninvited wouldnt leave.
Click to expand...



False


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeps thugs like you out. I love our gates.
Click to expand...


   Yep...and no solicitors trying to sell you magazine subscriptions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
Click to expand...


  I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
Click to expand...


  Yes it does.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the outrage
> 
> Looks like a cop trying to get control of an unruly situation. If a cop shows up and orders all the kids to stop and line up ..the situation ends
> 
> If the kids are running around and refuse to follow orders then the cop has to get physical
> 
> In a short, edited clip it is difficult to tell what the kids did to get the cops called in and how everyone was acting once they arrived
> 
> Nobody was killed, nobody was injured
> 
> I give the cops a pass
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the two piece.  Sure she wasn't injured?  Or the black kid they dragged up next to the girl.  He looked like he could barely walk.
> Then the profanity to a bunch of kids.
> And why were no white kids being dragged around and screamed at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't see excessive force
> 
> I see the girl in the yellow bikini running away and grabbed by the wrist and taken down
> Beyond that, the cop is just controlling her. I see no beating, no excessive force other than control
> 
> Swearing at kids who are not following direction should be expected
> 
> Again, it is a highly edited video and I can't see what all the kids are saying or doing
Click to expand...


I don't see "highly edited" at all.  Editing is much of what I do, professionally.  I know what it looks like even when it's done well.  The seven-minute video is continuous, real-time.  All we don't know is what transpired just before it starts that gave the kid the idea that it should be photographed, and what the reason for that Hollywood Somersault was.

It's a near-miracle no one was injured or shot, with Casebolt *pulling a gun* on kids in bathing suits.  He certainly did everything he could think of to escalate the situation way out of control.  In stark contrast to, say, that blond-haired officer earlier in the same video seen and heard up close, conversing with the kids as if they're actually _*human*_.  

I think that's the base issue here.  You treat people with respect, they'll mirror that back.  You treat them as assumed adversaries, then they'll take that role.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, these communities need to become fortresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
Click to expand...


No, it *does not*.  We did this, yesterday.


----------



## Camp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.
Click to expand...

Ya, because everyone knows black teenage girls don't have free speech and are not allowed to question or make remarks to asshole behaving cops.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> Black kids that don't believe they have to obey police officers because our president has encouraged them to mouth off.
> 
> Any other questions?
> 
> The cop escalated the incident with the girl.....but she wouldn't STFU.
Click to expand...


And we're still waiting for the text of that STFU law.  Oh wait, that's right... it doesn't exist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it *does not*.  We did this, yesterday.
Click to expand...


  Here you go dumbfuck...
McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News

       You're like an Asian kid....easily schooled.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Pogo said:


> It's a near-miracle no one was injured or shot, with Casebolt *pulling a gun* on kids in bathing suits. He certainly did everything he could think of to escalate the situation way out of control. In stark contrast to, say, that blond-haired officer earlier in the same video seen and heard up close, conversing with the kids as if they're actually _*human*_.



This is what everyone understands when dealing with any other human being. Until one person acts like a complete jerk off while wearing a badge.

The suddenly treating people like shit should be responded with extreme courtesy because the cop is pissed off and people like Bucs will excuse their behavior...but no one else


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not a public pool,it's for the residents and you need a tag to enter.
> Guest passes were given to some of the kids for a pool party and others were jumping the fence to get in and then starting shit.
> And guess who was jumping the fence? No need to answer that last question because *we all know who was jumping the fence and starting shit.*
Click to expand...


We do, huh?
From the same clown who claimed "security guard" and "trespassing" were in a story where they don't exist.  Just make it up and hope nobody busts you, that's it?



HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's clear all right. Thats why the little heathens were jumping the fence,they weren't invited.
Click to expand...


"*Heathens*"??  
So now you know where they live?  Or are you presuming to know their religious rituals?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Camp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, because everyone knows black teenage girls don't have free speech and are not allowed to question or make remarks to asshole behaving cops.
Click to expand...


   No you're not allowed to step into a situation like that and voice your opinion.
   When the cops wants to hear her flap her lips he'll ask her.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it *does not*.  We did this, yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go dumbfuck...
> McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News
> 
> You're like an Asian kid....easily schooled.
Click to expand...


That is not the link in question, shit-for-brains.  Learn to read.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, because everyone knows black teenage girls don't have free speech and are not allowed to question or make remarks to asshole behaving cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not allowed to step into a situation like that and voice your opinion.
> When the cops wants to hear her flap her lips he'll ask her.
Click to expand...


So it's a "flap your lips" law now, this speech control statute?
Local ordinance or state law? 
Can we see it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not a public pool,it's for the residents and you need a tag to enter.
> Guest passes were given to some of the kids for a pool party and others were jumping the fence to get in and then starting shit.
> And guess who was jumping the fence? No need to answer that last question because *we all know who was jumping the fence and starting shit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do, huh?
> From the same clown who claimed "security guard" and "trespassing" were in a story where they don't exist.  Just make it up and hope nobody busts you, that's it?
Click to expand...


  I posted a link. Just because you're to damn stupid to read it doesnt mean it's not there.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the outrage
> 
> Looks like a cop trying to get control of an unruly situation. If a cop shows up and orders all the kids to stop and line up ..the situation ends
> 
> If the kids are running around and refuse to follow orders then the cop has to get physical
> 
> In a short, edited clip it is difficult to tell what the kids did to get the cops called in and how everyone was acting once they arrived
> 
> Nobody was killed, nobody was injured
> 
> I give the cops a pass
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the two piece.  Sure she wasn't injured?  Or the black kid they dragged up next to the girl.  He looked like he could barely walk.
> Then the profanity to a bunch of kids.
> And why were no white kids being dragged around and screamed at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't see excessive force
> 
> I see the girl in the yellow bikini running away and grabbed by the wrist and taken down
> Beyond that, the cop is just controlling her. I see no beating, no excessive force other than control
> 
> Swearing at kids who are not following direction should be expected
> 
> Again, it is a highly edited video and I can't see what all the kids are saying or doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see "highly edited" at all.  Editing is much of what I do, professionally.  I know what it looks like even when it's done well.  The seven-minute video is continuous, real-time.  All we don't know is what transpired just before it starts that gave the kid the idea that it should be photographed, and what the reason for that Hollywood Somersault was.
> 
> It's a near-miracle no one was injured or shot, with Casebolt *pulling a gun* on kids in bathing suits.  He certainly did everything he could think of to escalate the situation way out of control.  In stark contrast to, say, that blond-haired officer earlier in the same video seen and heard up close, conversing with the kids as if they're actually _*human*_.
> 
> I think that's the base issue here.  You treat people with respect, they'll mirror that back.  You treat them as assumed adversaries, then they'll take that role.
Click to expand...



". You treat people with respect, they'll mirror that back. You treat them as assumed adversaries, then they'll take that role."

And when 4-5 teens rush a cop in the process of subduing another teen, they are, by definition 'assumed adversaries', until otherwise noted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it *does not*.  We did this, yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go dumbfuck...
> McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News
> 
> You're like an Asian kid....easily schooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the link in question, shit-for-brains.  Learn to read.
Click to expand...



  Not my problem you're not smart enough to use Google before you start flapping your lips.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, because everyone knows black teenage girls don't have free speech and are not allowed to question or make remarks to asshole behaving cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not allowed to step into a situation like that and voice your opinion.
> When the cops wants to hear her flap her lips he'll ask her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's a "flap your lips" law now, this speech control statute?
> Local ordinance or state law?
> Can we see it?
Click to expand...


  Probably not in your case. You're to damn stupid to use Google.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not a public pool,it's for the residents and you need a tag to enter.
> Guest passes were given to some of the kids for a pool party and others were jumping the fence to get in and then starting shit.
> And guess who was jumping the fence? No need to answer that last question because *we all know who was jumping the fence and starting shit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do, huh?
> From the same clown who claimed "security guard" and "trespassing" were in a story where they don't exist.  Just make it up and hope nobody busts you, that's it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted a link. Just because you're to damn stupid to read it doesnt mean it's not there.
Click to expand...



"Go find it" is a clear tell that Herewego did not post a link of any kind.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...its gonna come to that. The fences will get higher. Gates thicker. Security guards more abundant.
> 
> Its like a slow motion fall into Walking Dead world. But the zombies are violent leftisf thugs instead of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
Click to expand...


  Funny,all I did was type in "Dallas cops pool party" and there it was. Maybe your Google is broken. You should call and check on that.


----------



## Camp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, because everyone knows black teenage girls don't have free speech and are not allowed to question or make remarks to asshole behaving cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not allowed to step into a situation like that and voice your opinion.
> When the cops wants to hear her flap her lips he'll ask her.
Click to expand...

That is not how our constitution works. Cops don't have special powers to suspend constitutional rights.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
Click to expand...


By "little brat" you refer to "a 14-year-old girl dragged down by her hair and pushed into the ground face-first by a full-grown man who had done absolutely nothing whose family members tried to help as she was being assaulted, which we know because it's all right there on video"....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Tellin' ya now..if that were MY 14 year old with a full grown cop smashing her face in the ground, I would be in jail right now for beating his ass or him shooting me for attacking him. That was totally out of line. Totally.



 My old man would have asked me what I did to deserve it.
I miss the days when parents took the word of an adult over their kid until they could hammer out the facts.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that'll keep the cops out?  It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny,all I did was type in "Dallas cops pool party" and there it was. Maybe your Google is broken. You should call and check on that.
Click to expand...


It isn't on that PAGE, DUMBASS.  You're reading posts from YESTERDAY.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to put words in my mouth asshole, the cop had every right to clear the area in order to sort things out, that made it a legal command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> If these kids broke any laws, why were none of them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called discretion.  Same reason cops can see you speed but write a warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's go back a step.
> 
> What makes you think the girl in the video was trespassing?
> 
> How do you know that she wasn't a resident of that complex, or that she didn't have a guest pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she should have kept her mouth shut.
Click to expand...


That's not in _any _way an answer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being present within the gates of that private pool without a guest pass could be considered _trespassing_, and one of the calls to the police came from the complex _security_ guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a link we haven't seen.
Click to expand...


   You mean the two Links I provided that you refuse to look at? Those two links?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not a public pool,it's for the residents and you need a tag to enter.
> Guest passes were given to some of the kids for a pool party and others were jumping the fence to get in and then starting shit.
> And guess who was jumping the fence? No need to answer that last question because *we all know who was jumping the fence and starting shit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do, huh?
> From the same clown who claimed "security guard" and "trespassing" were in a story where they don't exist.  Just make it up and hope nobody busts you, that's it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted a link. Just because you're to damn stupid to read it doesnt mean it's not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Go find it" is a clear tell that Herewego did not post a link of any kind.
Click to expand...


  I've posted it twice now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By "little brat" you refer to "a 14-year-old girl dragged down by her hair and pushed into the ground face-first by a full-grown man who had done absolutely nothing whose family members tried to help as she was being assaulted, which we know because it's all right there on video"....
Click to expand...



    Yeah,the mouthy little shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were duly called by the community security guard to deal with a crowd of rowdy tresspassers.
> 
> The tresspassers should have been picked up bodily by a force of residents,  dragged to the gates and tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story mentions absolutely nothing about any "security guard".
> 
> For that matter it also mentions absolutely nothing about "trespassing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the story is available, and from what I've been able to put together, it went something like this.
> 
> A kid in that complex had a pool party to celebrate the end of school. He invited a bunch of friends and gave them guest passes. Those kids invited more kids, as kids will do - and many people without passes ended up sneaking in.
> 
> Other residents of the complex, seeing far too many black people in the pool for their comfort, called the complex security and then the police - also, some racist lady got in some of the kids faces and started a fight with them.
> 
> Then the cops came, then the video started recording.
> 
> A lot of posters here seem to have jumped to the conclusion that the girl in the video was one of those dastardly "trespassers", for unclear reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I've inferred from available info.
> I word-searched the page for "security" and "trespassing"; neither showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny,all I did was type in "Dallas cops pool party" and there it was. Maybe your Google is broken. You should call and check on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't on that PAGE, DUMBASS.  You're reading posts from YESTERDAY.
Click to expand...


  And I posted it twice today.


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.
> 
> This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electing Obama was suppose to be the UNITER. I wonder if he'll step out and say all these unruly kids could have be his, CHILDREN
> 
> what a damn horrible mistake it was electing him and now we are all going to PAY FOR IT
Click to expand...


What a hopeless partisan hack.

Tell ya what Steph.  Point out the time frame in any of these videos where O'bama appears.  At a pool party in Texas.


----------



## Correll

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By "little brat" you refer to "a 14-year-old girl dragged down by her hair and pushed into the ground face-first by a full-grown man who had done absolutely nothing whose family members tried to help as she was being assaulted, which we know because it's all right there on video"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,the mouthy little shit.
Click to expand...


Just watched the video, looked like about 5 seconds from a riot much of the time. And indeed, that cop was left alone with a unruly mob while the other two ran down the one punk.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?




  There was one there already.
The punks ignored his order to leave,thats why the police were called.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, school has ended and a group of kids decided to have a pool party at a public pool located in the neighborhood. From the looks of the neighborhood, it seems very upscale and exclusive. Parents began to complain that there were too many black kids showing up....black boys. The cops are called after a few innocent altercations between the kids and all hell breaks lose. The cops began HARRASSING ONLY THE BLACK KIDS....WHITE KIDS ARE ALLOWED TO ROAM FREELY, BLACK KIDS ARE ATTACKED, HARRASED AND EVENTUALLY HANDCUFFED.....FINALLY OUT OF FRUSTRATION, A GUN IS QUICKLY PULLED AND THEN PUT AWAY....CAMERA'S AFTER ALL ARE ROLLING......THE REST IS JUST BLACK HISTORY IN AMERICA!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...the gun was pulled because a bunch of punks rushed the cop while he had no back up. As soon as the other two officers showed up he put it back in his holster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...you can't make up better shit than this????
> The officer had no back up when 3-4 officers were standing within 20 feet of him????...gtfo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see those officers when the punkass kids rushed the officers trying to control the little brat?
> No you didnt. As soon as the two officers came to his aid he holstered his weapon.
> It's really simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I didn't see any "punkass kids", however I did see some teenagers rush to defend the girl being put face down in the mud.
> 
> The teenagers were clearly hollering at the officer and weren't a physical threat, had they been intent on attacking that officer were were close enough to do it.
> 
> So you have flip flopped between the teenagers attempting to attack the officers to the officer had no back-up.
> 
> What's the next excuse???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw one kid in a blue shirt rush at the officer. The officer stood up and the kid ran  off
> 
> The situation got out of hand and the cops had difficulty getting control. Nobody was hurt and no harm, no foul
Click to expand...


Not counting the racist lady in the other video I saw a total of *one *person out of control, *one* person acting aggressively.   Same person --- Eric Casebolt.  And when he flipped out and started threatening kids with a gun, a couple of cops actually DO step in to control him.  Why those two, or others, didn't do more to protect and serve than that token obvious gesture, well that's the _next _question that deserves examination.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thank you. All summer shit like this happens at apartments where I live.....uninvited people showing up at pool parties.....you ask for passes, they refuse...you shut the pool down until they leave...workes every time.*
Click to expand...


   Why should the residents have to leave the pool?
It's their HOA dues that pay for it.


----------



## Camp

The cop told the teenager to move away while using some foul language to the 14 year old female. She moved 15 or 20 feet down the sidewalk and the cop chased her before assaulting her. The men or teenagers that came to aid the girl were running away when the cop pulled his weapon. He was not under threat or danger of being attacked or assaulted. The potential dangers had followed instructions and were actually running away from the cop. That cop was out of control. He is the kind of cop that needs to be purged from modern police forces. The cops who stayed level headed and respectful to the teens were the kind of cops needed. They prevented the dangerous situation caused by the panic stricken cop from escalating.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time ---- HOW do you get "private" out of the phrase "local community pool"?
> 
> 
> 
> Private community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabrication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My community is gated but the gates are wide open through business hours.
> That doesn't mean just anyone can come in and swim in our pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eventually had to hire someone (a tenant) to guard the pool during peek hours and they got a rent reduction. Every tenant got a notice that they HAD to stop in the office and get a pool pass with MY signature on it, on Community Stamped paper. No sticky notes or torn paper. Printed them up myself. Apt #, name of tenant going swimming, how many guests they had in their party, etc. Worked out nice. Anyone caught jumping the fence or sneaking in without that pass, were removed immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When people start to get rowdy or uninvites start shit....YOU JUST SHUT ER DOWN.....END OF STORY*
Click to expand...



  No you dont. You just get rid of the fuckheads and go on with your swimming.


----------



## charwin95

Oh Stephanie Stephanie I feel so sorry for you. 
I already knew that you and only alone I suspect that you are going to bring Obama on this BS. What is Obama got to do with all these brutality? If you noticed I have not made any comments on your post for a long time. But I can't it help because of your stupidity. What is the matter your welfare check arrived late? Prices of alcohol went up? Your trailer is getting hotter b/c no ac? You failed in your life so blaming everyone make you happy? Tell me be honest. What made you such a hater?


----------



## Pogo

ClosedCaption said:


>



Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> The cop told the teenager to move away while using some foul language to the 14 year old female. She moved 15 or 20 feet down the sidewalk and the cop chased her before assaulting her. The men or teenagers that came to aid the girl were running away when the cop pulled his weapon. He was not under threat or danger of being attacked or assaulted. The potential dangers had followed instructions and were actually running away from the cop. That cop was out of control. He is the kind of cop that needs to be purged from modern police forces. The cops who stayed level headed and respectful to the teens were the kind of cops needed. They prevented the dangerous situation caused by the panic stricken cop from escalating.




That 14 year old should have listened. 

She was not moving away when he grabbed her.

THe two teenagers that moved up to aid her were not moving away until the cop drew his weapon. How do you think those two were planning on "aiding" her given that you have defined the cop's actions as "assault"?

That cop was trying to keep a crowd from turning into a mob.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> *Teens at the pool party told BuzzFeed News the police were called after a fight broke out between adults and youths at the pool after the adults made racist comments telling the black children to leave the area and return to “Section 8 [public] housing.”*
> 
> Ahhh...seems things are coming to light...



   So you're going to believe a bunch of punk kids over the adults that have a right to be there?


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was one there already.
> The punks ignored his order to leave,thats why the police were called.
Click to expand...


That statement right there is 100% fabricated bullshit


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tipsycatlover said:


> It would have been handled better if the cops had not been called and the residents got together and dragged the tresspassers to the gates and bodily thrown them out.



  So they could get sued by their parents?
You never lay hands on someone else's kids,thats what the cops are for.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
Click to expand...



Yeah, that does't sound very likely.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Locals Defend “Brutal” Cop*
> 
> 
> Okay, we've seen the outrage over the video. But, here's an example of what the local homeowners are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the kids partying in the pool? Well, they didn't live there are weren't welcome by the locals – some of which spoke their minds – a serious crime in today's politically correct atmosphere.
> 
> 
> Read more of the story @ Local Homeowners Defend Texas Cops Who Brutalized Black Teens At Pool Party ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing that we have to count on the internet to get THE TRUTH?
> 
> 
> And more on the story @ #McKinney updates: Officer identified; DJ says don’t blame him; Sign at pool thanks cops for ‘keeping us safe'; Update on pool sign @  McKinney updates Officer identified DJ says don t blame him Sign at pool thanks cops for keeping us safe Update on pool sign Twitchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right. The teens were trespassing and then disobeyed officers. Not surprised. ..since their parents dont teach then manners or how to interact with authorities.
> 
> Nice to see citizens stand up for the officers.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for link to "trespassing" -- neither one of these links says that, nor does the original...

Also waiting for the "STFU law"
.... the "run your mouth" law...
... the "flap your lips" law....

Not sure why y'all can't find these on the books.   Perhaps it's a subsection of the Uppity Statutes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you wanna bet that place will hire a security guard now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was one there already.
> The punks ignored his order to leave,thats why the police were called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement right there is 100% fabricated bullshit
Click to expand...


   I've posted the link twice now.
Try again.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
Click to expand...


Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something




  Look at all the white people standing around not disobeying the police.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
Click to expand...



Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers? 

Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.

More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.


----------



## Pogo

Daniyel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..
> 
> 
> 
> Probably?  You mean "assuming".  Lucky none of the white kids had drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously don't give me the black-white bullshit I'm not buying it, if you want you can try to answer these two questions yourself.
> Now that it is obvious the cops came because a fight started by two groups as I assumed earlier;
> 1.It could've been anything else that is illegal possibly also a weapon but unlikely so we can stick to drug/alcohol - why some of the suspects ran if not carrying anything illegal?
Click to expand...


Holy SHIT man, what planet do you live on??

They're COPS.  Police have a long-established reputation for creating adversarial situations, and a long-established reputation for persecuting black people -- and they're _*armed*_.  Right there in the video we see one PULL A GUN on kids in bathing suits.  Damn _straight _they're gonna scatter.  

You're not in this country, are you?  I'm judging by your English.  Let me assure you, this is a police state.  I don't hang around if I see cops enter the area either, and I'm not even black.



Daniyel said:


> 2.If they (the fled suspects) wasn't carrying anything illegal why their friends was trying to stop the police from arresting them now versus having to deal with harsher accusations later?



Nobody was arrested except one *adult*.  It's not clear which adult but with any luck one of the adults that came in with all the racial slurs.

Where the FUCK do you people get this asshattery about "carrying something illegal"??  It's a fucking POOL PARTY.  They're in _bathing suits_.


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, these huge huge kids are called, childreeeeeen?
> 
> since Obama,  we've been seeing so much of this crap. why can't they behave like civil people do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. ..under Obamacare you're a child until 26.
> 
> This is MSNBCs #3 story online...huge main page coverage. NAACP is en route. They're talking like people died or something.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Maybe we need a force of teen police. 16-19 years old. Only they can respond when "children" are behaving badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electing Obama was suppose to be the UNITER. I wonder if he'll step out and say all these unruly kids could have be his, CHILDREN
> 
> what a damn horrible mistake it was electing him and now we are all going to PAY FOR IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is responsible for pool parties now?
> 
> Stephanie......can you possibly get any dumber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop being  a frikken troll and stay on the topic instead of attacking everyone
Click to expand...


"Topic", Steph?  TOPIC??  You yourself just came in here blaming police brutality at a Texas pool party on *O'bama*.  Tell us what this "topic" is.  

Hypocite.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident
> 
> Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...



   Nah,only the uninvited one's who wouldnt leave when asked by the security guard.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it keeps getting closer. Cops in America are on the verge of a full blown work stoppage. I personally cant wait. They'll protect areas that have supported them. The rest? Have fun in hell assholes haha!
> 
> 
> 
> well its not like the police in those areas are doing as good a job as the police in our middle class neighborhood that's for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cops arent needed in the middle class burbs..unless of course a bunch of unruly teens crash a pool party.
Click to expand...

who called the cops? Rule of thumb never call the cops. I'm white and I know that


----------



## Pogo

neither said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think.  There are going to be a few more black millionaires after the lawyers attack.
Click to expand...


And a few more cartographers apparently, since one of us is geographically challenged about the difference between the "Bay area" and "McKinney, Texas"...


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not disobeying the police.
Click to expand...


Yeah like the cop telling them to move and they stand there recording...like that?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


>



  Those young bucks saw those big ol titties and went wild and climbed the fence to get at em..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


>




  Sure do. The kids sitting on the curb cooperated with the police.
Not so much the one eating grass.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
Click to expand...


Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:

Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.

Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?




bucs90 said:


> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.



And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> And as for all tbe guests? Thats a civil matter between her and the HOA.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would she walk up to captain barrell roll?  Was she supposed to chase him?
> 
> The cop arrived like captain asshole....at least admit that.
> 
> The neighbors..white...once again go about name calling and then causing a fight and what happens?....Grab the black kids because they must be the cause.
> 
> While the white people who were involved were walking about like this is a free country or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part where the only person arrested, was the adult white person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah because it wasnt on the tape or any stories, so yeah I missed it.  Was that person also told to sit?  Because if we're looking at the video theres plenty of whites around but none were chased, ordered or abused.
Click to expand...


   How do you chase someone who isn't running?


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, a grown man charged with the responsibility to protect and serve _physically attacked a 14-year old girl_ for having the nerve to talk back to him.
> 
> This is what you support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids obviously have no respect for authority.
> Bet half of em end up in prison before they reach twenty.
Click to expand...


If they keep getting treated like they're treated here, one can see how that would come about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MathewSmith said:


> People say that these children were acting lawless. Well, can anyone tell me what punishable law they were breaking?   Making too much noise at a party? Seriously? I mean SERIOUSLY?!



   Where did you get the idea that this was about noise?


----------



## Correll

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those young bucks saw those big ol titties and went wild and climbed the fence to get at em..
Click to expand...



They are impressive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video.
> 
> Did you?
> 
> He was NOT pulling her around by her hair, his hand was wide open, and flat against her head,
> 
> he keep telling her to leave, and she kept getting in his face, so he put her on the ground and cuffed her.
> 
> (time about 3:01)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, a grown man charged with the responsibility to protect and serve _physically attacked a 14-year old girl_ for having the nerve to talk back to him.
> 
> This is what you support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids obviously have no respect for authority.
> Bet half of em end up in prison before they reach twenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they keep getting treated like they're treated here, one can see how that would come about.
Click to expand...


    They only get treated badly because they act badly.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
Click to expand...


It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
Click to expand...



You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
Click to expand...


The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident
> 
> Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,only the uninvited one's who wouldnt leave when asked by the security guard.
Click to expand...


And yet another link that says absolutely NOTHING about any "security guard" or "trespassers".

But that's OK, it's a "facts optional" story with you people, right?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
Click to expand...


The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers? 

THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
Click to expand...


I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident
> 
> Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,only the uninvited one's who wouldnt leave when asked by the security guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet another link that says absolutely NOTHING about any "security guard" or "trespassers".
> 
> But that's OK, it's a "facts optional" story with you people, right?
Click to expand...


   Do I need to highlight it for your dumbass?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
Click to expand...



Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.

You ever have to face an angry mob?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
Click to expand...

Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly as noted before; the classmate kids simply hang out together, they don't care black or white -- then the adults (_some_ adults, but that's all it takes) come in to start stirring up racial shit.  Just as they do here on this board tossing in a slew of assssssumptions they pulled out of their ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
Click to expand...


Again ----  you gotta read the links.  The original BuzzFeed page we started with is here; it's getting updated with more videos and material as it comes in but as it stands right now if you scroll down to the *ninth *image (counting all images, videos and stills) you'll find a Facebook video, oriented sideways, which does not support embedding here but which is viewable on the page.  There you'll see the altercation between "Tatiana" and two blonde older white women.  That's apparently what started all this.


----------



## ClosedCaption

*When police arrived on scene, teens began fleeing. That’s when Brooks began his recording.*

“Everyone who was getting put on the ground was black, Mexican, Arabic,” he said. “[The cop] didn’t even look at me. It was kind of like I was invisible.”

Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News

You are bro!  White priveledge makes you invisible!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident
> 
> Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,only the uninvited one's who wouldnt leave when asked by the security guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet another link that says absolutely NOTHING about any "security guard" or "trespassers".
> 
> But that's OK, it's a "facts optional" story with you people, right?
Click to expand...


      Here ya go,since you seem to be Google impaired.

He said three officers responded after residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave. The homeowners association limits pool use to Craig Ranch residents and two guests per household. Several people complained that the teenagers had started fighting.

  It's all here. Let me know if you need help reading it.
McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News


----------



## Daniyel

Pogo said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..
> 
> 
> 
> Probably?  You mean "assuming".  Lucky none of the white kids had drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously don't give me the black-white bullshit I'm not buying it, if you want you can try to answer these two questions yourself.
> Now that it is obvious the cops came because a fight started by two groups as I assumed earlier;
> 1.It could've been anything else that is illegal possibly also a weapon but unlikely so we can stick to drug/alcohol - why some of the suspects ran if not carrying anything illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy SHIT man, what planet do you live on??
> 
> They're COPS.  Police have a long-established reputation for creating adversarial situations, and a long-established reputation for persecuting black people -- and they're _*armed*_.  Right there in the video we see one PULL A GUN on kids in bathing suits.  Damn _straight _they're gonna scatter.
> 
> You're not in this country, are you?  I'm judging by your English.  Let me assure you, this is a police state.  I don't hang around if I see cops enter the area either, and I'm not even black.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.If they (the fled suspects) wasn't carrying anything illegal why their friends was trying to stop the police from arresting them now versus having to deal with harsher accusations later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was arrested except one *adult*.  It's not clear which adult but with any luck one of the adults that came in with all the racial slurs.
> 
> Where the FUCK do you people get this asshattery about "carrying something illegal"??  It's a fucking POOL PARTY.  They're in _bathing suits_.
Click to expand...

Hold on sir, I know you're not a big fan of the police but lets try to keep everything in proportion - first of all the gun you were mentioning is a taser gun - *which is usually carried under the weaker arm*, you can see the radio is on the left side which means this guy is a left handed while the police officer on the upper left side is carrying completely the opposite including the radio.
Next you mentioned bathing suits - no, only few were wearing bathing suits while the others were wearing sports shoes - who goes to the pool with these? anyway -- I don't know who got arrested and for what but it could possibly be just a *verbal *exchange that got tensed - or a *physical *fight and somebody just called 911 which is obvious but the fact is some suspects were running while the others that COULD EASILY ESCAPE were remained seated, so if its about police brutality - I'm not going to pretend it never happens, cops are just humans - but if this is the case why wouldn't they all fled from the scene as you suggest? think about it -


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does't sound very likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ----  you gotta read the links.  The original BuzzFeed page we started with is here; it's getting updated with more videos and material as it comes in but as it stands right now if you scroll down to the *ninth *image (counting all images, videos and stills) you'll find a Facebook video, oriented sideways, which does not support embedding here but which is viewable on the page.  There you'll see the altercation between "Tatiana" and two blonde older white women.  That's apparently what started all this.
Click to expand...



It starts rolling with them already fighting.


----------



## SwimExpert

hortysir said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She walked the fuck away!  So he ran after her and dragged her back.  If you can't even be honest about that when it's right there on the video, then you're just as big a piece of shit as that cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your going to quote me quote the complete post, I don't like assholes taking my words out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Editing quotes, at one time, was against ToS.
> Is that no longer the case?
> This isn't the first time I've seen that lately
Click to expand...


I didn't edit anything.  Those are exactly his words.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
Click to expand...


Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?

That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?



Correll said:


> You ever have to face an angry mob?



I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.

Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with "does't" but all of this is already on the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ----  you gotta read the links.  The original BuzzFeed page we started with is here; it's getting updated with more videos and material as it comes in but as it stands right now if you scroll down to the *ninth *image (counting all images, videos and stills) you'll find a Facebook video, oriented sideways, which does not support embedding here but which is viewable on the page.  There you'll see the altercation between "Tatiana" and two blonde older white women.  That's apparently what started all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It starts rolling with them already fighting.
Click to expand...


That's the one.  Of course it starts in progress -- the fight is what prompted the videographer to videograph.  You can't know in advance that an unexpected event is going to happen.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
Click to expand...



THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.

Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white woman spewing racial slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> Yeah, that's not likely in today's America.
> 
> More likely? SOme girl has learned how to game the system. YOu got busted? play the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ----  you gotta read the links.  The original BuzzFeed page we started with is here; it's getting updated with more videos and material as it comes in but as it stands right now if you scroll down to the *ninth *image (counting all images, videos and stills) you'll find a Facebook video, oriented sideways, which does not support embedding here but which is viewable on the page.  There you'll see the altercation between "Tatiana" and two blonde older white women.  That's apparently what started all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It starts rolling with them already fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one.  Of course it starts in progress -- the fight is what prompted the videographer to videograph.  You can't know in advance that an unexpected event is going to happen.
Click to expand...


Yes, I get that.

But the video does not support the girls claim of racist comments or that the older woman slapped her.

And as I said, in today's America, it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Several Teens corroborated the story in real time.  Thats quite an organized response, and quickly too, that multiple teens have the same story


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Several Teens corroborated the story in real time.  Thats quite an organized response, and quickly too, that multiple teens have the same story




Wow. Teenagers backing up their friends against adults...

SO, you're thinking that these women were racists, Huh?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several Teens corroborated the story in real time.  Thats quite an organized response, and quickly too, that multiple teens have the same story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Teenagers backing up their friends against adults...
> 
> SO, you're thinking that these women were racists, Huh?
Click to expand...


No one said they were friends who backed up the story.  It says "several teens".  Including the girl who invited the people there who lives in the area


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.



Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several Teens corroborated the story in real time.  Thats quite an organized response, and quickly too, that multiple teens have the same story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Teenagers backing up their friends against adults...
> 
> SO, you're thinking that these women were racists, Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said they were friends who backed up the story.  It says "several teens".  Including the girl who invited the people there who lives in the area
Click to expand...


So, you're thinking these women were racists, right?

After all the young girl is claiming they made racist comments.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already on video.  We saw it yesterday.  And multiple eyewitness accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ----  you gotta read the links.  The original BuzzFeed page we started with is here; it's getting updated with more videos and material as it comes in but as it stands right now if you scroll down to the *ninth *image (counting all images, videos and stills) you'll find a Facebook video, oriented sideways, which does not support embedding here but which is viewable on the page.  There you'll see the altercation between "Tatiana" and two blonde older white women.  That's apparently what started all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It starts rolling with them already fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one.  Of course it starts in progress -- the fight is what prompted the videographer to videograph.  You can't know in advance that an unexpected event is going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I get that.
> 
> But the video does not support the girls claim of racist comments or that the older woman slapped her.
Click to expand...


And as I said -- you can't know in advance that that opening salvo is coming.  If you could, then you could roll video earlier and get the whole thing.



Correll said:


> And as I said, in today's America, it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.



Likely or not, there it is.  If it were more likely, as it was say a hundred years ago when it was commonplace, then it might have been less immediate resistance and more bottling-up.  Know what happens when disrespect gets bottled up too long?  They found that out a hundred years ago too.

But let's momentarily entertain the "not very likely" scenario - how "likely" is it that some teenage girls at a pool party suddenly up and pick a fight with an adult out of thin air?


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces
Click to expand...



How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?
Click to expand...


So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white woman spewing slurs at a group of black teenagers?
> 
> THis thread is up to over 40 pages, Link please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again ----  you gotta read the links.  The original BuzzFeed page we started with is here; it's getting updated with more videos and material as it comes in but as it stands right now if you scroll down to the *ninth *image (counting all images, videos and stills) you'll find a Facebook video, oriented sideways, which does not support embedding here but which is viewable on the page.  There you'll see the altercation between "Tatiana" and two blonde older white women.  That's apparently what started all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It starts rolling with them already fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one.  Of course it starts in progress -- the fight is what prompted the videographer to videograph.  You can't know in advance that an unexpected event is going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I get that.
> 
> But the video does not support the girls claim of racist comments or that the older woman slapped her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said -- you can't know in advance that that opening salvo is coming.  If you could, then you could roll video earlier and get the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said, in today's America, it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likely or not, there it is.  If it were more likely, as it was say a hundred years ago when it was commonplace, then it might have been less immediate resistance and more bottling-up.  Know what happens when disrespect gets bottled up too long?  They found that out a hundred years ago too.
Click to expand...



I have no problem with the video starting late, but that doesn't change the fact that it does not support the girls claims.

"There it is"? What does that mean?


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?
Click to expand...



YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".

The video does not support her claim.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".
> 
> The video does not support her claim.
Click to expand...


Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
Click to expand...


People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not very likely that two middle aged women will be comfortable verbally and physically assaulting a group of black teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".
> 
> The video does not support her claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself
Click to expand...



Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...



THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
Click to expand...


People certainly rile themselves up.

Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?

After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?


----------



## AmericanFirst1

tigerred59 said:


> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looked justified to me. Coming to if you're black you can get away with anything. Good job police officer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable or not theres video of the fight.  So that blows your entire logic to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".
> 
> The video does not support her claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
Click to expand...



Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?


----------



## Manonthestreet

And now the rest of the video is out the 24 minutes race hustlers didn't want you to see.......busted


----------



## OKTexas

SwimExpert said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She walked the fuck away!  So he ran after her and dragged her back.  If you can't even be honest about that when it's right there on the video, then you're just as big a piece of shit as that cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your going to quote me quote the complete post, I don't like assholes taking my words out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Editing quotes, at one time, was against ToS.
> Is that no longer the case?
> This isn't the first time I've seen that lately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't edit anything.  Those are exactly his words.
Click to expand...


You stupid motherfucker, when you don't give the quote in it's entirety, that's editing. "then you're just as big a piece of shit as that cop.", your exact words, see how that works, editing.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the video of a fight demonstrate that the older white women said racist comments and slapped the girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".
> 
> The video does not support her claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
Click to expand...



Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
Click to expand...

Cop completely justified, unless you ask the blacks causing problems. Good job officer.


----------



## Correll

Manonthestreet said:


> And now the rest of the video is out the 24 minutes race hustlers didn't want you to see.......busted




What does it show?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now were pretending you never said fight?  You want a do-over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".
> 
> The video does not support her claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
Click to expand...


Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.

I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.

My job here is done


----------



## orogenicman

I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Manonthestreet said:


> And now the rest of the video is out the 24 minutes race hustlers didn't want you to see.......busted




Suuuuuuuuure theres all your links too.

We've had several people try to make up stuff in this thread already.  You're late like the last person who tries to get you with a April Fools joke


----------



## Manonthestreet

On phone at work.....I'll get it up tonite if you're too afraid to go looking for it..


----------



## ClosedCaption

Manonthestreet said:


> On phone at work.....I'll get it up tonite if you're too afraid to go looking for it..




Cant link it on your phone?


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> Black kids that don't believe they have to obey police officers because our president has encouraged them to mouth off.
> 
> Any other questions?
> 
> The cop escalated the incident with the girl.....but she wouldn't STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right...how dare those mouthy Black kids believe they had any First Amendment Rights...smh.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but they don't have any right to create a disturbance or to resist arrest.


----------



## bucs90

Cops sometimes have to be zoo keepes it appears.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu said "fight", i said "physically assaulting a group of black teens".
> 
> The video does not support her claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
Click to expand...


THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.

None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.

I said that immediately after viewing the video.

If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.


----------



## SwimExpert

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry, but they don't have any right to create a disturbance or to resist arrest.



So were they arrested?

Resisting arrest is only a crime when the arrest itself is lawful.  An illegal seizure by the police can be lawfully resisted by the victim of the unlawful arrest.


----------



## Correll

SwimExpert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but they don't have any right to create a disturbance or to resist arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were they arrested?
> 
> Resisting arrest is only a crime when the arrest itself is lawful.  An illegal seizure by the police can be lawfully resisted by the victim of the unlawful arrest.
Click to expand...


If they are being detained for trespassing, then that  would be lawful.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but you do see the fight tho right?  I just want to be sure you actually see a white lady there and wont say the black girl was fighting herself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
Click to expand...


You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.  
Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.

Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:

-- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?

Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?

Or both?


----------



## Pogo

SwimExpert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but they don't have any right to create a disturbance or to resist arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were they arrested?
> 
> Resisting arrest is only a crime when the arrest itself is lawful.  An illegal seizure by the police can be lawfully resisted by the victim of the unlawful arrest.
Click to expand...


And we already know none of the kids was arrested.  One adult was.  That's it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
Click to expand...


You're quite the drama queen.


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> On phone at work.....I'll get it up tonite if you're too afraid to go looking for it..



"That's what she said..."


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that cute. I've never seen a leftie use a logical fallacy before...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video does not support the girl's claim. It starts after the point in time when the events would have occurred, if they occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
Click to expand...


I am NOT expecting proof of an impossibility.

But I stated that the girl's claims sounded unlikely and you directed me to a video that did not show the events she claimed.

At this point we have nothing but the girls side of the story and it does not sound likely.

THe video of her and the older woman pulling each other's hair does not support her story.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.


----------



## SwimExpert

Correll said:


> If they are being detained for trespassing, then that  would be lawful.



If they were being "detained" for trespassing, they were "under arrest" for all intents and purposes.  Where a "detention" involves the infringement of a person's right to be free to leave, the person has been seized for the purposes of the constitution.  Where a person is not free to leave and is under circumstances that imitate "arrest," including being handcuffed, then the person has been arrested, regardless of whatever an officer may call it.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but you see the fight tho?  Dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am NOT expecting proof of an impossibility.
> 
> But I stated that the girl's claims sounded unlikely and you directed me to a video that did not show the events she claimed.
> 
> At this point we have nothing but the girls side of the story and it does not sound likely.
> 
> THe video of her and the older woman pulling each other's hair does not support her story.
Click to expand...


NO, you asked where this video was, and I directed you there.  We all know you can't video-record *the past.*  No shit, Sherlock.  NOBODY claimed the racial slurs are on the video.  When your position depends on making shit up, guess where that leaves you.


----------



## Marianne

I'm not saying the kids were right or wrong in whatever happened to have the police called but some of the kids he attacked like the girl weren't doing anything to deserve that kind of force. If there's more to this story I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
Click to expand...



THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned. 

YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.

As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.


----------



## bucs90

SwimExpert said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are being detained for trespassing, then that  would be lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were being "detained" for trespassing, they were "under arrest" for all intents and purposes.  Where a "detention" involves the infringement of a person's right to be free to leave, the person has been seized for the purposes of the constitution.  Where a person is not free to leave and is under circumstances that imitate "arrest," including being handcuffed, then the person has been arrested, regardless of whatever an officer may call it.
Click to expand...


You're wrong. Its called "investigative detention" at that point. SCOTUS ruling Terry v. Ohio. Learn before you opine.


----------



## bucs90

HOLY SHIT!!!! NEW VIDEO....one of the white kids whose parents complained made a damn song about it!!! (Lighten up folks)


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that the video does NOT support the girls claims? THat is the point of linking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am NOT expecting proof of an impossibility.
> 
> But I stated that the girl's claims sounded unlikely and you directed me to a video that did not show the events she claimed.
> 
> At this point we have nothing but the girls side of the story and it does not sound likely.
> 
> THe video of her and the older woman pulling each other's hair does not support her story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, you asked where this video was, and I directed you there.  We all know you can't video-record *the past.*  No shit, Sherlock.  NOBODY claimed the racial slurs are on the video.  When your position depends on making shit up, guess where that leaves you.
Click to expand...



As I had expressed doubt about her claims, I thought I was being clear that I would have liked to have seen those claims verified.

Seeing some hair pulling did nothing of the sort.

I'm not making shit up. I just find her story unlikely.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
Click to expand...


Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
Where do you see ANY of either?
Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.

The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That assault is why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.

But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bucs90 said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! NEW VIDEO....one of the white kids whose parents complained made a damn song about it!!! (Lighten up folks)



Cartoon.....on par with your intellectual capacity.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can see that part is not on the video.
> 
> I'm just glad that you now see the fight that occured between the middle aged white woman and the black teen.
> 
> My job here is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am NOT expecting proof of an impossibility.
> 
> But I stated that the girl's claims sounded unlikely and you directed me to a video that did not show the events she claimed.
> 
> At this point we have nothing but the girls side of the story and it does not sound likely.
> 
> THe video of her and the older woman pulling each other's hair does not support her story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, you asked where this video was, and I directed you there.  We all know you can't video-record *the past.*  No shit, Sherlock.  NOBODY claimed the racial slurs are on the video.  When your position depends on making shit up, guess where that leaves you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I had expressed doubt about her claims, I thought I was being clear that I would have liked to have seen those claims verified.
> 
> Seeing some hair pulling did nothing of the sort.
> 
> I'm not making shit up. I just find her story unlikely.
Click to expand...


Even though corroborated by witnesses.  And it shouldn't be necessary to point out but -- even though corroborated by a WHITE witness.  Ruh roh.

So you find it more "likely" that some teenage girl at a pool party is going to just up and pick a fight with an adult.  For no reason.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That assault is why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
Click to expand...



From one of the links on page one.

"Officers were called to a local community pool around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said.

“First responding officers encountered a large crowd that refused to comply with police commands. Nine additional units responded to the scene. Officers were eventually able to gain control of the situation,” police said."



People were going to be detained. You would have resorted to violence.


----------



## SwimExpert

bucs90 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are being detained for trespassing, then that  would be lawful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were being "detained" for trespassing, they were "under arrest" for all intents and purposes.  Where a "detention" involves the infringement of a person's right to be free to leave, the person has been seized for the purposes of the constitution.  Where a person is not free to leave and is under circumstances that imitate "arrest," including being handcuffed, then the person has been arrested, regardless of whatever an officer may call it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Its called "investigative detention" at that point. SCOTUS ruling Terry v. Ohio. Learn before you opine.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking piece of shit, slime of the earth, who deserves to die at the hands of anyone who so chooses to make it happen.  Oh, and you are wrong.  _You_ need to learn before you chime in.  Oh, and die.  You need to die.

A "Terry" stop is a brief investigative detention, based upon _reasonable suspicion_ of a crime being committed, where the scope of the detention is narrow and balances the government's interest in the alleged crime being investigated against the scope of said investigative detention. 

A traffic stop exceeds the scope of a "Terry" stop.  Indeed, in a "Terry" stop, a questioned individual is free to leave at any time they so wish.

The reasonableness of suspicion is determined based on several criteria, including the balancing of the individual's right to be free from seizures against the government's interest in deterring the crime suspected.

When a detention approaches the conditions of arrest, the detained person is arrested, regardless of whether the arrest is labeled as such by police, and can only be lawful when an actual arrest is lawful.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe point of looking at that vidoe was that the girl claimed the middle aged woman used racial slurs and slapped her.
> 
> None of that was supported by the video, for the simple reason that the video started at a point when they were locked in a hair pulling tussle.
> 
> I said that immediately after viewing the video.
> 
> If you thought your job was to add anything to that, you have failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am NOT expecting proof of an impossibility.
> 
> But I stated that the girl's claims sounded unlikely and you directed me to a video that did not show the events she claimed.
> 
> At this point we have nothing but the girls side of the story and it does not sound likely.
> 
> THe video of her and the older woman pulling each other's hair does not support her story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, you asked where this video was, and I directed you there.  We all know you can't video-record *the past.*  No shit, Sherlock.  NOBODY claimed the racial slurs are on the video.  When your position depends on making shit up, guess where that leaves you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I had expressed doubt about her claims, I thought I was being clear that I would have liked to have seen those claims verified.
> 
> Seeing some hair pulling did nothing of the sort.
> 
> I'm not making shit up. I just find her story unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though corroborated by witnesses.  And it shouldn't be necessary to point out but -- even though corroborated by a WHITE witness.  Ruh roh.
> 
> So you find it more "likely" that some teenage girl at a pool party is going to just up and pick a fight with an adult.  For no reason.
Click to expand...



Witnesses?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
Click to expand...


The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
Click to expand...



how do all these things keep being organized via social media and yet no one can ever produce a screenshot of it?  You cant erase the internet


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do all these things keep being organized via social media and yet no one can ever produce a screenshot of it?  You cant erase the internet
Click to expand...


I would but my office computer doesn't allow me to log on to facebook.

McKinney police officer on leave after pulling gun on teens at p - Fox4News.com Dallas-Fort Worth News Weather Sports


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
Click to expand...



" Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"

Still haven't seen a video where that happened.


----------



## Nutz

Meh...much ado about nothing.  Kids will be kids, cops will be cops.  Noharm, no foul.

If anything....the cops suck because they can't handle a mild stuation.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do all these things keep being organized via social media and yet no one can ever produce a screenshot of it?  You cant erase the internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would but my office computer doesn't allow me to log on to facebook.
> 
> McKinney police officer on leave after pulling gun on teens at p - Fox4News.com Dallas-Fort Worth News Weather Sports
Click to expand...


Yeah, but I mean, no screenshots from anything in any report seems kinda suspicious


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do all these things keep being organized via social media and yet no one can ever produce a screenshot of it?  You cant erase the internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would but my office computer doesn't allow me to log on to facebook.
> 
> McKinney police officer on leave after pulling gun on teens at p - Fox4News.com Dallas-Fort Worth News Weather Sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I mean, no screenshots from anything in any report seems kinda suspicious
Click to expand...


Brandon Brooks, who posted the videos to YouTube, said in the original video’s description, “A fight between a mom and a girl broke out and when the cops showed up everyone ran, including the people who didn’t do anything. So the cops just started putting everyone on the ground and in handcuffs for no reason. This kind of force is uncalled for especially on children and innocent bystanders.”

The pool party had been advertised on social media:

The pool party was advertised on social media. Homeowners say none of the nearly 70 people were allowed to be there pic.twitter.com/pZZy9htEK3

— Zahid Arab (@ZahidArabFox4) June 7, 2015

Eric Casebolt 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know Heavy.com

If you can access twitter on your computer then you should be able to verify whether or not social media was used.

 But Andrew Cosby, also known as DJ Reign, said on Twitter he was simply hired for the party and didn’t plan it. Cosby, who is white, also disputed claims he sold tickets for the party. He said in the now-deleted tweets, “you actually think I made this flyer? I got hired to DJ an event the event was not mine,” and “yeah but I wasn’t involved in anything. I was like 100 yards away and all I saw were cop cars,” according to Twitchy.com. 

Teens who were at the community pool told Buzzfeed News the fight started between adults and teens when the adults made racist comments, including telling the black youths to “return to Section 8 housing.”

Section 8, or public housing, has been an issue in McKinney in recent years.

The city was sued in 2009 over alleged housing discrimination, according to the International Business Times. The city settled the lawsuit, with an agreement that 400 low-income housing units be built. The first portion of those units, a 164-unit complex, is being built now.

Craig Ranch, the community where the pool is located, is a master-planned community with a homeowner’s association. Neighbors say more than 70 uninvited teens showed up to the party, which included a DJ.

Here is the real scoop on what happened at the #CraigRanch pool party. pic.twitter.com/3f3IzaK3GZ

— Sam Phillips (@1031ent) June 8, 2015



But Andrew Cosby, also known as DJ Reign, said on Twitter he was simply hired for the party and didn’t plan it. Cosby, who is white, also disputed claims he sold tickets for the party. He said in the now-deleted tweets, “you actually think I made this flyer? I got hired to DJ an event the event was not mine,” and “yeah but I wasn’t involved in anything. I was like 100 yards away and all I saw were cop cars,” according to Twitchy.com. 

The mother and daughter who said they organized the end of the year party that drew the teens to the pool talked to local photographer E. Johnson IV. They are residents of the community:


----------



## ClosedCaption

Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?

the twitter link was a pic of a flyer


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer



Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?


----------



## Correll

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do all these things keep being organized via social media and yet no one can ever produce a screenshot of it?  You cant erase the internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would but my office computer doesn't allow me to log on to facebook.
> 
> McKinney police officer on leave after pulling gun on teens at p - Fox4News.com Dallas-Fort Worth News Weather Sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I mean, no screenshots from anything in any report seems kinda suspicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brandon Brooks, who posted the videos to YouTube, said in the original video’s description, “A fight between a mom and a girl broke out and when the cops showed up everyone ran, including the people who didn’t do anything. So the cops just started putting everyone on the ground and in handcuffs for no reason. This kind of force is uncalled for especially on children and innocent bystanders.”
> ...:
Click to expand...


If there was mass trespassing and fighting and everyone ran when the cops showed, what exactly were the cops to do except grab people and hold them until questions could be asked?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
Click to expand...


First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter


Second of all he said he did not create the flyer. 

Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?

The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
Click to expand...


Who do you think invited them?


----------



## Katzndogz

With 70 uninvited vandals invading this private pool, no wonder the residents fought against section 8 housing.  

The alternatives are to sell and move, vastly upgrade security and take advantage of Texas ' gun laws.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
Click to expand...


The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
Click to expand...


I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.

I looked up the DJ

I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted

The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
Click to expand...


Who do you think invited them?


----------



## Katzndogz

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think invited them?
Click to expand...

No one.  They jumped the fence.


----------



## bucs90

So lesson learned: From now on...the pool thats in your neighborhood. ..paid for by your HOA fees...isnt just for residents and invited guests. Its for everyone who shows up. Anyone. Especially minorities.  Dont call cops or you are racist.

Got it?


----------



## Correll

Tipsycatlover said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think invited them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one.  They jumped the fence.
Click to expand...


Possibly. Though I was asking CloseCaptain. He seems to be on the trail of something...


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> So lesson learned: From now on...the pool thats in your neighborhood. ..paid for by your HOA fees...isnt just for residents and invited guests. Its for everyone who shows up. Anyone. Especially minorities.  Dont call cops or you are racist.
> 
> Got it?




Dont forget the fight...dont fight kids is a good lesson here.  Or maybe not


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
Click to expand...


Dude get a grip. I stated I couldn't search social media on this computer, I used Google and found the information I provided you and that's where I saw that tweets had been deleted.  

Can you recover deleted tweets or deleted facebook posts?


----------



## Correll

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get a grip. I stated I couldn't search social media on this computer, I used Google and found the information I provided you and that's where I saw that tweets had been deleted.
> 
> Can you recover deleted tweets or deleted facebook posts?
Click to expand...


Don't play dumb. 

Close Captain has caught you and proven something!

HE will let us know what, any minute now.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there no screenshots of all these "social media organization" accusations?
> 
> the twitter link was a pic of a flyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get a grip. I stated I couldn't search social media on this computer, I used Google and found the information I provided you and that's where I saw that tweets had been deleted.
> 
> Can you recover deleted tweets or deleted facebook posts?
Click to expand...



Calm down bro...I'm not talking about only you.  I'm asking if this was organized on social media.....and this has become a national news story....covered in print, TV and Internet.  Then why has not one news org, kid, blog etc produced 1 screenshot of the post?

If it existed, it would've been shown instead of "rumored to be".

Yes, several celebs have tried to get things taken off the internet but like I said...the internet never forgets.


----------



## ClosedCaption

If you havent noticed I dont respond to Cornell..


----------



## bucs90

The fact that this is a national story...says how pathetic our population is becoming.


----------



## JQPublic1

Manonthestreet said:


> Brutal....doesnt look like anyone was hurt.......act like jackals get treated as same



Yep, that's why that jackal in blue is  now worried about being unemployed. The system is truly starting to work.. ,that is, as long as cell phone cameras are out there!


----------



## bucs90

JQPublic1 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal....doesnt look like anyone was hurt.......act like jackals get treated as same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why that jackal in blue is  now worried about being unemployed. The system is truly starting to work.. ,that is, as long as cell phone cameras are out there!
Click to expand...



Haha...that cop isnt getting fired. Everything he did was legal. Period. Hes on admin leave (paid vacation) til it blows over.


----------



## ClosedCaption

^^^ Right, see before white people just dismissed it as always being criminals who had problems with the police and that if the police did anything to you it MUST'VE been your fault.

Now we have cameras that show the real story....but the same old excuses except the newest one I love is "we dont know what happened before the camera started"

Which is reasonable except that its always used to excuse every behavior a cop displays and never is used to defend the person being attacked by cops.


----------



## Katzndogz

What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Correll said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get a grip. I stated I couldn't search social media on this computer, I used Google and found the information I provided you and that's where I saw that tweets had been deleted.
> 
> Can you recover deleted tweets or deleted facebook posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb.
> 
> Close Captain has caught you and proven something!
> 
> HE will let us know what, any minute now.
Click to expand...


He couldn't catch a rash at a poison ivy convention.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the DJ on twitter. Need help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get a grip. I stated I couldn't search social media on this computer, I used Google and found the information I provided you and that's where I saw that tweets had been deleted.
> 
> Can you recover deleted tweets or deleted facebook posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down bro...I'm not talking about only you.  I'm asking if this was organized on social media.....and this has become a national news story....covered in print, TV and Internet.  Then why has not one news org, kid, blog etc produced 1 screenshot of the post?
> 
> If it existed, it would've been shown instead of "rumored to be".
> 
> Yes, several celebs have tried to get things taken off the internet but like I said...the internet never forgets.
Click to expand...


No sound.


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an adult.  A white lady, not unlike yourself.
> It's on video.
> 
> And the video was shot by a 14-year-old girl, also white.  She got handcuffed for it and detained.  We can't say "arrested" since there was no charge, since video recording is not illegal, though they wish it was.
> 
> She was the only white person so detained.
> 
> But do go on with your ignoramitude narrative.  Very entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And quickly uploaded to bay area intifada.  Yeah.  Sure.   This screams set up.  So which one of the children is going to scream I  can't breathe?
Click to expand...

The dead one in the trunk of the cop car?


----------



## JQPublic1

bucs90 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal....doesnt look like anyone was hurt.......act like jackals get treated as same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why that jackal in blue is  now worried about being unemployed. The system is truly starting to work.. ,that is, as long as cell phone cameras are out there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...that cop isnt getting fired. Everything he did was legal. Period. Hes on admin leave (paid vacation) til it blows over.
Click to expand...

True, and the money used to settle that upcoming lawsuit isn't coming out of his pocket either!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I did.   Tweets with replies by DJ REIGN AndrewCosby1 Twitter
> 
> 
> Second of all he said he did not create the flyer.
> 
> Third, what does the DJ have to do with everyones inability to produce this organized social media campaign screenshot?
> 
> The internet never forgets so if it exists its out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweets were deleted. If you know how to retrieve deleted tweets then go for it. If not then, oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked for screenshots you said look up the DJ.
> 
> I looked up the DJ
> 
> I asked for the screenshots and you now say they were deleted
> 
> The internet cant be erased silly.  If it was real there would be screenshots of it.  The internet never forgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude get a grip. I stated I couldn't search social media on this computer, I used Google and found the information I provided you and that's where I saw that tweets had been deleted.
> 
> Can you recover deleted tweets or deleted facebook posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down bro...I'm not talking about only you.  I'm asking if this was organized on social media.....and this has become a national news story....covered in print, TV and Internet.  Then why has not one news org, kid, blog etc produced 1 screenshot of the post?
> 
> If it existed, it would've been shown instead of "rumored to be".
> 
> Yes, several celebs have tried to get things taken off the internet but like I said...the internet never forgets.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sound.
Click to expand...


That doesnt make it any less real, sorry


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> The fact that this is a national story...says how pathetic our population is becoming.



The only reason this has become a national story, yes even where I live its being shown.....is because it shows how easily it is for blacks to become yesterdays children at the hands of cops....the way that coward pulled out that gun, how easy it could have been for those kids to be dead...thats' why its a national story and guess what? Of all the bs, not one kid was in violation of that pool party shit, not one. The one's causing the so called chaos, was long gone by the time the Mayberry gang showed up.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Either they were committing a crime or they weren't...You cant claim they did commit a crime AND believe the cop just didnt charge them with a crime.

That means there was no crime and all that was just a way to fulfill his Napoleon Complex to beat up a young girl


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.


Well, I don't know that to be true. I think the white girl with the camera invited some of her black school mates over to the pool  to see what would happen. Perhaps that is why no trespassing charges were filed! THINK!


----------



## Katzndogz

What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.


----------



## Katzndogz

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know that to be true. I think the white girl with the camera invited some of her black school mates over to the pool  to see what would happen. Perhaps that is why no trespassing charges were filed! THINK!
Click to expand...

She could invite no more than two guests.  Where did all the rest come from?


----------



## tigerred59

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
Click to expand...



*LOLOLOLOLOLOL...bottom line is this, when 2 or more black boys gather in one spot......even a church....its time to be afraid.*


----------



## tigerred59

Tipsycatlover said:


> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.



*Tis is Texas we're talking about.......I'm 1000% sure these nigga boys knew their place.*


----------



## Katzndogz

tigerred59 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOL...bottom line is this, when 2 or more black boys gather in one spot......even a church....its time to be afraid.*
Click to expand...

It sure as hell is.  Keep your hand on your gun and grow eyes in the back of your head.


----------



## tigerred59

Tipsycatlover said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know that to be true. I think the white girl with the camera invited some of her black school mates over to the pool  to see what would happen. Perhaps that is why no trespassing charges were filed! THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She could invite no more than two guests.  Where did all the rest come from?
Click to expand...


*Most gated white areas like that are usually lost in desert land......far far away from ghetto places.*


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.


Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!


----------



## ClosedCaption

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
Click to expand...


He's probably going to blame the no charges on Affirmative Action or Obama


----------



## Katzndogz

JQPublic1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
Click to expand...

Every report, including the favorable ones say that the teens jumped the fence.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That assault is why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From one of the links on page one.
> 
> "Officers were called to a local community pool around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said.
> 
> “First responding officers encountered a large crowd that refused to comply with police commands. Nine additional units responded to the scene. Officers were eventually able to gain control of the situation,” police said."
> 
> People were going to be detained. You would have resorted to violence.
Click to expand...


What, you're a fucking mindreader now?
Again, the only "violence" evident in the video evidence is the assault being committed by Eric Casebolt.  And it's not "mass" -- it's one guy who's _clearly_ off his nut.  *EVEN HIS FELLOW OFFICERS* can see that; their stepping in to restrain him, however milquetoastedly, is the ONLY time where anybody is trying to calm a potetially explosive situation.

When you see *police officers* judging that a cop has gone too far, that cop off his nut simply has no basis left.

Were they wrong?  Were they interfering with a police officer in the performance of his "duty"?  After all, in defending innocent unarmed teens in bathing suits from a nut with a gun, they were doing the same thing the people around the girl _wanted to do_ in defending her from assault.  How is it the cops can do that, and her family can't?

Rationalize much?


----------



## tigerred59

orogenicman said:


> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.



*Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*


----------



## Katzndogz

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know that to be true. I think the white girl with the camera invited some of her black school mates over to the pool  to see what would happen. Perhaps that is why no trespassing charges were filed! THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She could invite no more than two guests.  Where did all the rest come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most gated white areas like that are usually lost in desert land......far far away from ghetto places.*
Click to expand...


400 low income, section 8, housing units were built nearby.  When this golf community was built it was probably out in the boonies.  Then low income housing was built nearby.


----------



## tigerred59

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathig suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe video shows them leaving and then coming back several minutes later.
> 
> Letting a crowd gather and rile themselves up it how to create an angry mob. Having a number of people running their mouths is part of the riling up process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
Click to expand...


Exactly.....people don't just go crazy because its the thing to do. That coward, called a cop is solely responsible for the mayhem at this event and should be stripped of his badge.


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every report, including the favorable ones say that the teens jumped the fence.
Click to expand...


All of them? Or was there two separate groups ? Do you even have a clue or is that another of your wild assumptions?


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be expecting proof of an impossibility.
> Far as I know the laws of linear time apply even in Texas.
> 
> Here's a question for you cop-pologists and racists:
> 
> -- Is there any kind of conceivable scenario -- any at all -- in which a cop could possibly be wrong, _even though he's a cop_ and therefore infallible?  Is there any conceivable scenario where a citizen could be right, _even though they're black_?
> 
> Let's say a black teenage girl is just standing around doing nothing in particular.  Racist cop walks up and smashes her in the face.  Should she be charged with "existing while black" (part of that 'uppity' ordinance where 'mouthing off' appears) --- or would you charge her with assaulting a police officer's fist with her face?
> 
> Or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am NOT expecting proof of an impossibility.
> 
> But I stated that the girl's claims sounded unlikely and you directed me to a video that did not show the events she claimed.
> 
> At this point we have nothing but the girls side of the story and it does not sound likely.
> 
> THe video of her and the older woman pulling each other's hair does not support her story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, you asked where this video was, and I directed you there.  We all know you can't video-record *the past.*  No shit, Sherlock.  NOBODY claimed the racial slurs are on the video.  When your position depends on making shit up, guess where that leaves you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I had expressed doubt about her claims, I thought I was being clear that I would have liked to have seen those claims verified.
> 
> Seeing some hair pulling did nothing of the sort.
> 
> I'm not making shit up. I just find her story unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though corroborated by witnesses.  And it shouldn't be necessary to point out but -- even though corroborated by a WHITE witness.  Ruh roh.
> 
> So you find it more "likely" that some teenage girl at a pool party is going to just up and pick a fight with an adult.  For no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses?
Click to expand...


Yes, witnesses. Aside from the girl and older woman in the Tatiana video, the 14-year-old Grace Stone, who went to the police to explain the train of events and for doing that got *handcuffed *by the same Eric Casebold asshole that assaulted the other girl.  _HANDCUFFED_.  And they wouldn't say what for and they wouldn't tell her father what for.  You may recall she was the _only _white person to be handcuffed.  For trying to tell the story that apparently was inconvenient.  I guess they didn't have the materials to put a gag in her mouth.


----------



## Katzndogz

This gated community isn't gated enough.  The walls need to be higher and topped with concertina wire.  The gates need to have guard shacks with armed guards. The residents should have transponders in their cars that would stop any unauthorized vehicle from being on club grounds.  Just like every other secure community.  Times are changing.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Tipsycatlover said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every report, including the favorable ones say that the teens jumped the fence.
Click to expand...



Why werent trespassing charges filed again?


----------



## Pogo

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't "rile themselves", my boy.  They need a catalyst to *react to*.  Eric Casebolt did his best to be that catalyst.  Fortunately for his sorry ass, the crowd showed enormous restraint.  He owes them not only an apology but a debt of gratitude.  If that were my cousin getting whipped around by her hair I wouldn't have had that kind of restraint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
Click to expand...


Dunno where you're getting this story about a DJ and social media but none of that can be connected to the video.  There's no DJ in sight.  Nor is there a pool, or a fence.  We can't tell who anybody is or what their role is.  Therefore to assign "trespasser" to the girl getting thrown to the ground -- or anybody -- is nothing more than idle speculation.


----------



## SwimExpert

Correll said:


> If there was mass trespassing and fighting and everyone ran when the cops showed, what exactly were the cops to do except grab people and hold them until questions could be asked?



Yes, that's exactly what he was thinking.  That explains why the cop is seen on video, yelling profanities to the kids to leave.

How about you stop being a fucking idiot, and stop defending this bullshit?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Pogo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno where you're getting this story about a DJ and social media but none of that can be connected to the video.  There's no DJ in sight.  Nor is there a pool, or a fence.  We can't tell who anybody is or what their role is.  Therefore to assign "trespasser" to the girl getting thrown to the ground -- or anybody -- is nothing more than idle speculation.
Click to expand...

  You're not being fair, what would they have if they didnt have speculation?

What do you expect them to do when they cant lie about it?


----------



## JQPublic1

tigerred59 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
Click to expand...

Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!


----------



## ClosedCaption

SwimExpert said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was mass trespassing and fighting and everyone ran when the cops showed, what exactly were the cops to do except grab people and hold them until questions could be asked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what he was thinking.  That explains why the cop is seen on video, yelling profanities to the kids to leave.
> 
> How about you stop being a fucking idiot, and stop defending this bullshit?
Click to expand...



This is why Cornell is the one and only person I dont respond to.  His trolling is so blatent its no need


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That's why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing began when a DJ that was hired used social media to invite people to the party, he done so without the host's approval. When the people arrived and were then asked to leave is when things turned ugly. Technically when a person is asked to leave and they refuse, they are in fact trespassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno where you're getting this story about a DJ and social media but none of that can be connected to the video.  There's no DJ in sight.  Nor is there a pool, or a fence.  We can't tell who anybody is or what their role is.  Therefore to assign "trespasser" to the girl getting thrown to the ground -- or anybody -- is nothing more than idle speculation.
Click to expand...


Unlike you, I read the articles associated with the videos.


----------



## Katzndogz

ClosedCaption said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every report, including the favorable ones say that the teens jumped the fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why werent trespassing charges filed again?
Click to expand...

We don't know that there weren't.   Or that they ran and weren't caught.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Tipsycatlover said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every report, including the favorable ones say that the teens jumped the fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why werent trespassing charges filed again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know that there weren't.   Or that they ran and weren't caught.
Click to expand...


Yes we do, none were.  So why werent those law breakers charged with law breaking?

Eric Holder?


----------



## Katzndogz

After seeing some other interviews of witnesses, nothing is going to happen to the officer.  This is going to end up another cop "getting away with it".  

There are just too many witnesses against the mob.


----------



## TimothysAlaska

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
Click to expand...

You know you would be totally correct, if we lived in Germany under the the nazi regime.   Your wrong, the cop was suspended and the people were not arrested.  He will be fired and hopefully face jail.  He assaulted minor children. If being detained there has to be a reason.  He gave none threatened people forced people into compliance with no charges except trumped up charges that were thrown out.  He can't handle it and does not deserve the trust that was given to him.  He yelled at people to leave, get away. On a public street, pulled a gun again on a minor child. The people had every right to force a citizens arrest on a out of control cop.  We have a constitution, you cannot do what he did.  But people like you see this as right which is the problem.  Let this happen to one of your kids and you would see it differently.  Cops getting a pass on this kind of behavior is the reason why this is a problem in the police culture.  If police can't handle situations with a level head then they do not need to be police.  Apparently you do not like the constitution or the separation of powers or responsibility of public officials.  Go to China or Russia you would fit in well there.


----------



## SwimExpert

Tipsycatlover said:


> We don't know that there weren't.   Or that they ran and weren't caught.



Actually, we do know that, verified by the police department.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
Click to expand...


That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.

For convenience let's bring it forward. 

​
The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.

As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders. 

Notice two things at this point:

One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;

And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.

Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.

Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.

None so blind.


----------



## JQPublic1

Perhaps the officer will "get away with it" but the city won't.  I am expecting to hear an announcement that a lawsuit has been filed on behalf of the young black girl assaulted by the burly white cop at any moment now!


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> The fact that this is a national story...says how pathetic our population is becoming.



It shows how pathetic our Police State is becoming.
Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Katzndogz

This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal....doesnt look like anyone was hurt.......act like jackals get treated as same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why that jackal in blue is  now worried about being unemployed. The system is truly starting to work.. ,that is, as long as cell phone cameras are out there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...that cop isnt getting fired. Everything he did was legal. Period. Hes on admin leave (paid vacation) til it blows over.
Click to expand...


Now that's the first thing you said that I agree with.  That's always the routine, innit?  Keep stammering, "uh, we're doing an internal investigation and shit" for as long as We the People keep asking questions, then when the clamor seems to settle, you quietly ease him back on the street so he can do it again.

Like this guy:
​That's not going to be good enough.  If it takes the People keeping the pressure on until we get answers... then so be it.  Game on.  This fucking horseshit has gone on way too long.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.



We already have the report from the girl whose party it was.  They *live there*.  It's their own neighborhood.  The only time "Section 8" was even uttered was that adult who started slapping the girl around.  If that's what you consider a reliable source, see a shrink.


----------



## Katzndogz

Unfortunately not enough we the people are on the cop hating bandwagon.  

You got black people and OWS.   All the rest are the people who come forward to sink your case.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.


Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.

I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have the report from the girl whose party it was.  They *live there*.  It's their own neighborhood.  The only time "Section 8" was even uttered was that adult who started slapping the girl around.  If that's what you consider a reliable source, see a shrink.
Click to expand...

Wasn't the adult slapping the girl around her mother?  

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Katzndogz

mudwhistle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
Click to expand...

That's the preferred method.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
Click to expand...



Played it, posted it, explained it.

Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.

4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.

Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.

You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.


----------



## Pogo

ClosedCaption said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it does show is the monumental sense of entitlement black teens have.  The idea of private property just doesn't exist.  It's all theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Great assumption on your part! Why weren't trespassing charges filed then? Have you even considered that those black kids were invited by one of the white occupants? NAWWWW, that's too much to expect from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every report, including the favorable ones say that the teens jumped the fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why werent trespassing charges filed again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know that there weren't.   Or that they ran and weren't caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do, none were.  So why werent those law breakers charged with law breaking?
> 
> Eric Holder?
Click to expand...


Nah, that excuse is old.  Now we blame Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
Click to expand...


Not a bad idea.  Things would be a lot fucking calmer, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea.  Things would be a lot fucking calmer, that's for damn sure.
Click to expand...

It sure worked for Baltimore.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.

It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.

He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.

You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueSkies10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from the Dallas-Fort Worth area, so I'm hoping someone from there can enlighten me/us bout what is happening in this video. Is it just exhaustion, on everyone's part? You'll have to scroll down the page to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Attack Children At Pool Party
> 
> 
> 
> Black kids that don't believe they have to obey police officers because our president has encouraged them to mouth off.
> 
> Any other questions?
> 
> The cop escalated the incident with the girl.....but she wouldn't STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right...how dare those mouthy Black kids believe they had any First Amendment Rights...smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but they don't have any right to create a disturbance or to resist arrest.
Click to expand...

Contradict yourself much???...your original claim was that the officer escalated this encounter because the kids were talking...now you want to flip flop to creating a disturbance...how convenient.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Tipsycatlover said:


> After seeing some other interviews of witnesses, nothing is going to happen to the officer.  This is going to end up another cop "getting away with it".
> 
> There are just too many witnesses against the mob.



Yeah, but this isn't about them, it's about the actions of the officer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
Click to expand...


Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start


----------



## reconmark

WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.

“Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.

A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.

Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.


This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.

When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.

“So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.

"I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.


*So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*


----------



## Katzndogz

So they say.  Now how about all the other witnesses.


----------



## orogenicman

JQPublic1 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
Click to expand...


Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
Click to expand...

Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do. 
They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.


----------



## ClosedCaption

reconmark said:


> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.



Well there goes the conspiracy theory angle that it was just black liars who said this.

They must've all gathered together and all made it up...then made that white lady fight just to video it. Very clever for a group of pre-teens


----------



## reconmark

In a video posted to YouTube on June 7, Tatiana, a 19-year-old, describes a fight in the moments leading up to police using force to clear a pool party in McKinney, Texas, on June 5.

Tatiana says in the video her family was hosting a cookout for friends in the Dallas suburb when a white woman used racial slurs against them. Tensions soon rose when a 14-year-old family friend defended the host, calling the remarks racist. A white woman then, says Tatiana, told her "you need to go back to where you're from."

She claims that the confrontation quickly became physical before police arrived on the scene, when a woman allegedly slapped her.

Grace Stone, a white teenager confirmed the account

Host of Texas pool party gone awry claims racial confrontation spurred police incident - AOL.com


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.
> 
> It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.
> 
> He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.
> 
> You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?
Click to expand...


"He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing. He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip. His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened."


You're right, he didn't have cuffs.

they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him.

He took her down into a handcuffing position, and kept her there, til his 2 fellow officers returned with one of the young men that had run away. and then one of them handcuffed they girl.

10 years as a prison guard, pogo.

Been there, done that, had numerous classes on how to do it.

 had to fill out a ton of paperwork on WHY I did it, and HOW I did it.

Your take on this makes me laugh.

I get the impression the closest you've come to a pair of handcuffs is watching Kojak on NIck at NIte.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
Click to expand...


Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
Click to expand...


Damn right.  What the fuck, falling to the ground just because you got whipped by your hair?  Who does she think she is?  The fine upstanding police officer ought to sue her for causing him to scuff his shoes.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
Click to expand...



Yea.

Never a good idea to stop a possible riot before it starts, is it?


----------



## mudwhistle

orogenicman said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of threat.

It's a matter of mouth. 

It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper. 

Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.
> 
> It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.
> 
> He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.
> 
> You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing. He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip. His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened."
> 
> 
> You're right, he didn't have cuffs.
> 
> they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him.
> 
> He took her down into a handcuffing position, and kept her there, til his 2 fellow officers returned with one of the young men that had run away. and then one of them handcuffed they girl.
> 
> 10 years as a prison guard, pogo.
> 
> Been there, done that, had numerous classes on how to do it.
> 
> had to fill out a ton of paperwork on WHY I did it, and HOW I did it.
> 
> Your take on this makes me laugh.
> 
> I get the impression the closest you've come to a pair of handcuffs is watching Kojak on NIck at NIte.
Click to expand...


I've been in them, for no more reason than this 14-year-old, so cram it up your ass, dickwad.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Never a good idea to stop a possible riot before it starts, is it?
Click to expand...


Never a good idea to try to start one, is it?


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
Click to expand...

He sure didn't look like Rambo.

He was more like Barney Fife. He was trying to nip it in the bud.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.
> 
> It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.
> 
> He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.
> 
> You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing. He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip. His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened."
> 
> 
> You're right, he didn't have cuffs.
> 
> they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him.
> 
> He took her down into a handcuffing position, and kept her there, til his 2 fellow officers returned with one of the young men that had run away. and then one of them handcuffed they girl.
> 
> 10 years as a prison guard, pogo.
> 
> Been there, done that, had numerous classes on how to do it.
> 
> had to fill out a ton of paperwork on WHY I did it, and HOW I did it.
> 
> Your take on this makes me laugh.
> 
> I get the impression the closest you've come to a pair of handcuffs is watching Kojak on NIck at NIte.
Click to expand...



typo:
"they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him."

they were likely on one of the 2 young men sitting about 10' from him.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
Click to expand...

I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.


----------



## charwin95

reconmark said:


> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*


No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
Click to expand...


Oh poster please.  We're still waiting for that Uppity Statue that specifies where "running your mouth", "flapping your lips", "mouthing off" and "not knowing your place" are on the books.  Watcha got?

This goon had lost it WAY before he went and pulled her down.  By then he had already executed his Hollywood Somersault, barked profanities at any number of teenagers, detained several black people for o apparent reason, and did his macho-boy strut for the camera.  He had lost it before the video even *started*.


----------



## mudwhistle

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.
> 
> It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.
> 
> He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.
> 
> You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing. He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip. His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened."
> 
> 
> You're right, he didn't have cuffs.
> 
> they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him.
> 
> He took her down into a handcuffing position, and kept her there, til his 2 fellow officers returned with one of the young men that had run away. and then one of them handcuffed they girl.
> 
> 10 years as a prison guard, pogo.
> 
> Been there, done that, had numerous classes on how to do it.
> 
> had to fill out a ton of paperwork on WHY I did it, and HOW I did it.
> 
> Your take on this makes me laugh.
> 
> I get the impression the closest you've come to a pair of handcuffs is watching Kojak on NIck at NIte.
Click to expand...

Come-on.......she was wailing like a damned spoiled brat. 
She was screaming lies and calling for her momma to come save her. 

She was obviously showboating.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Never a good idea to stop a possible riot before it starts, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never a good idea to try to start one, is it?
Click to expand...



If you're referring to the woman that was making the racist comments, or got in the hair pulling contest with the teenager, you have a point.

If you're talking about the police there, it's on top of your head.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Lol...ok, you're funny.  Good job man! That cop was cool hand Luke before the little girl made him go against policy.

You're a hoot!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.
> 
> It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.
> 
> He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.
> 
> You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing. He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip. His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened."
> 
> 
> You're right, he didn't have cuffs.
> 
> they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him.
> 
> He took her down into a handcuffing position, and kept her there, til his 2 fellow officers returned with one of the young men that had run away. and then one of them handcuffed they girl.
> 
> 10 years as a prison guard, pogo.
> 
> Been there, done that, had numerous classes on how to do it.
> 
> had to fill out a ton of paperwork on WHY I did it, and HOW I did it.
> 
> Your take on this makes me laugh.
> 
> I get the impression the closest you've come to a pair of handcuffs is watching Kojak on NIck at NIte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in them, for no more reason than this 14-year-old, so cram it up your ass, dickwad.
Click to expand...


YOu were running your mouoth?

Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## mudwhistle

charwin95 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
Click to expand...

Yup......a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you or attack you. 

Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again. 

Let the little bastards kill each other.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...ok, you're funny.  Good job man! That cop was cool hand Luke before the little girl made him go against policy.
> 
> You're a hoot!
Click to expand...

Nope......he needs some time off or to look for another job. 
Course I can't blame him completely for losing his temper. 

It could have been worse.


----------



## JoeB131

Kondor3 said:


> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.



Yeah, that nearly naked 14 year old girl looked really fucking dangerous.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
Click to expand...

Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.


----------



## Pogo

charwin95 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
Click to expand...


Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"

​
Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.

And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.

Some o' yall are just sick fucks.


----------



## reconmark

He tells the girl to get lost and then pursues her and takes her down by the hair...would love to read his statement on that little contradiction...


----------



## JoeB131

Kondor3 said:


> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.



okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
Click to expand...

You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?

I sure as heck did.

Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
Click to expand...

Yep, I saw the kids run up while running their mouths...but as it was posted earlier...the teenagers running their mouths caused the officer to suffer from temporary insanity...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
Click to expand...



The same thing?

Obviously not.

What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.

But, you knew that, right?


----------



## skye

Why don't people just make private parties? why bring so much aggravation into their lives?

Make it private....for heavens sake!

Problem solved.


----------



## reconmark

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
Click to expand...

Actually you seem to be the confused one here.
He told the girl to leave, she's walking away and he then pursues her and flips her by the hair...


----------



## Pogo

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that nearly naked 14 year old girl looked really fucking dangerous.
Click to expand...


So dangerous in fact that Rambo-Boy got up and left her completely alone for at least ten seconds when he got up to point guns at people.

Seems to me if she's some kind of terrorist, it's a dereliction of duty to give her an op to escape like that (which she didn't take).  Either that, or she's not dangerous at all and he's simply venting rage and powertrip.

One or the other -- can't have it both ways.


----------



## orogenicman

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Right.  So tell the rest of us what it was this girl said to the police officer that incited him to police brutality.  And by the way, it wasn't a black neighborhood.  It was a mixed race neighborhood.  But hey, let's see what other racist comments you can make.  (This should be entertaining)


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played it, posted it, explained it.
> 
> Open palm on the back of the head, used to direct the person in the direction you want them to go.
> 
> 4-5 people come up on him while he's attempting to handcuff the girl.
> 
> Anyone in that position would feel they were being attacked.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen many of these videos, or been involved in similar situations, and had to write Use of Force paperwork to explain what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I've seen way too many, as well as been in that situation myself -- except I wasn't grabbed by my hair and face-mashed.  If this were an isolated, occasional case it would be just that.  But this storm trooper shit is *rampant*.
> 
> It's gotta go, and yesterday.  This is unacceptable.  And it's also non-negotiable.
> 
> He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing.  He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip.  His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened.
> 
> You sycophants defending this bullshit need to have your own come-to-Jesus moment of revelation.  Once you get pulled over, accosted, unjustly handcuffed, brutalized, framed, beaten, shot, injured and robbed, let us know how your fucking perspective has changed, K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He has no "handcuffs" btw -- that's not what he's doing. He's simply face-mashing her for no reason except a testosterone-poisoned power trip. His handcuffs are probably already on somebody else -- possibly Grace Stone, the girl who tried to go to the police and explain what happened."
> 
> 
> You're right, he didn't have cuffs.
> 
> they were likely on ne of the 2 young men sitting about 1' from him.
> 
> He took her down into a handcuffing position, and kept her there, til his 2 fellow officers returned with one of the young men that had run away. and then one of them handcuffed they girl.
> 
> 10 years as a prison guard, pogo.
> 
> Been there, done that, had numerous classes on how to do it.
> 
> had to fill out a ton of paperwork on WHY I did it, and HOW I did it.
> 
> Your take on this makes me laugh.
> 
> I get the impression the closest you've come to a pair of handcuffs is watching Kojak on NIck at NIte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in them, for no more reason than this 14-year-old, so cram it up your ass, dickwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu were running your mouoth?
> 
> Why does that not surprise me?
Click to expand...


Nope.  I was walking home.  Didn't say a word to anybody.  They jumped me out of nowhere.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
Click to expand...


No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
Apparently you thought you did...smh.


----------



## mudwhistle

The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone. 
Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable. 

It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.


----------



## orogenicman

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...ok, you're funny.  Good job man! That cop was cool hand Luke before the little girl made him go against policy.
> 
> You're a hoot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope......he needs some time off or to look for another job.
> Course I can't blame him completely for losing his temper.
> 
> It could have been worse.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because we all know the dangers of dealing with 14 year old skinny African American girls.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup......a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
Click to expand...


The group wanting to defend Dajeeria Becton is who showed restraint, and way more than was to be expected while a 14-year-old girl was being assaulted.  And the only person who started anything remotely violent was --- Eric Casebolt.  And he's in uniform.

Like it or lump it, it's all on video.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.


So the white women that opened their mouths with the racial insults and physical attack had nothing to do with this entire incident...right???...lol.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
Click to expand...

First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered. 
Clear as day.


----------



## orogenicman

mudwhistle said:


> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.



Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...ok, you're funny.  Good job man! That cop was cool hand Luke before the little girl made him go against policy.
> 
> You're a hoot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope......he needs some time off or to look for another job.
> Course I can't blame him completely for losing his temper.
> 
> It could have been worse.
Click to expand...


Definitely, and he's damn lucky it wasn't.  He certainly did all he could to make it worse.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> So the white women that opened their mouths with the racial insults and physical attack had nothing to do with this entire incident...right???...lol.
Click to expand...

When did that happen?
It wasn't on the video.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered.
> Clear as day.
Click to expand...

Thanks for showcasing your ignorance of the events that lead up to the video...no wonder your posts seemed so ignorant.

Do I need to supply you with a link of the white women's actions???


----------



## reconmark

orogenicman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
Click to expand...

Actually he can get sillier than this...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Tipsycatlover said:


> Every time the police go on a call the first thought in their heads should be whether it's a set up and they are being baited.


my main concern was the quality of the burgers.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
Click to expand...


Dude what the FUCK, are you _*FUCKING INSANE??*_

Everything was relatively calm until he starts assaulting her.  The group reacts like any group would react witnessing a sudden unprovoked assault -- they move in to intervene. * That's called being human.*

Oh wait -- black people are human  Who knew!  Apparently Eric Casebolt doesn't.  Casebolt is the guy who nearly incited a riot by committing the assault on an innocent bystander.  Anybody who watches the  video without his head up his ass can see that.  He's just damn lucky they -- not he --  showed enough restraint that it did't happen.  He needs to go back to them with hat literally in hand and beg their forgiveness.  They showed WAY the fuck more class than he did.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

tigerred59 said:


> *Cop Suspended After Video Emerges Of Brutal Arrests At Teen Pool *
> 
> *Folks for the last and final time.....unless you wear the shoes of blacks in this damned country, don't ever ever ever come to the conclusion that we are all treated the same and its just a matter of being uncle tommy around redneck cops....and if these black teens do anything going forward in life...understand, the price of having dark skin in America, could cost you your life.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bullshit.  When you are being arrested by the police don't run around, scream and resist arrest.  Blacks are learning to resist arrest so they can claim racism later.  We can all see thru this bullshit coming from blacks.


----------



## mudwhistle

orogenicman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
Click to expand...

Well, your opinion really doesn't matter. 

You want to live your life being ignorant.....go for it. 

You need to ask yourself why the president is organizing riots in Ferguson and Baltimore.


----------



## Sherry

I just saw the video for the first time, and have not read any of the responses on this thread. That officer obviously has quick reflexes. Those two boys who circled around and approached him from the side, clearly came across to the officer as a potential threat. I don't think that the young man in front meant to intimidate the officer, but something about the movement of his hands, possibly pulling up his pants, while simultaneously being bumped forward by the other kid, reasonably put the officer in defense mode. In that situation, with the officer trying to watch all sides, and the adrenaline heightened while trying to get a teenage girl to stop being dramatic and cooperate, it is not an overreaction to have drawn his weapon. Those who want to believe that the police are out of control and looking for reasons to gun down people, are just no longer willing to give police the benefit of the doubt and want to assume the worst. I can't imagine any officer with all that has happened in the past year with these sort of incidents who would want to draw their weapon unless they truly felt threatened. Thankfully those young men also had quick reactions and backed away, but they should NEVER have been coming at an officer in that manner in the first place. The officer's training to have that instinctive response to self-defend, overrode any nonsense about taking time to consider if his actions would lead to him being labeled a racist and/or losing his job. If ANY kid, of ANY color, had been appearing to charge at him, he would have had the same response, and it was the right one. It's only because we know after the fact that the young men were not intending to interfere in the scuffle, that it's easy to pass judgment on him. What a thankless fucking job, and I wouldn't want any of my loved ones dealing with communities in which the citizens are ready to surround them as they attempt to handle volatile situations. Those gathering around, whatever their intent, are only aiding in escalating an already potentially dangerous situation. That so many seem to want to take advantage and look for opportunities to not follow police orders because they assume the police will be intimidated to act based on recent events, well let them do so at their own peril. They are putting many lives at risk beside their own. Every parent should be taking this opportunity to discuss with their children the perspective of an officer, and why it's imperative that they cooperate with the police, as well as not needlessly insert themselves as a bystander.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

WillHaftawaite said:


> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?


Precisely.  That's what I was talking about.  Blacks are rushing the cops in hope to elicit a response.  They are lucky the officer restrained himself.


----------



## Katzndogz

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your opinion really doesn't matter.
> 
> You want to live your life being ignorant.....go for it.
> 
> You need to ask yourself why the president is organizing riots in Ferguson and Baltimore.
Click to expand...

With any effort at all, obastard can get a little riot going at a Texas golf club.

Yet, there's no Iraq strategy.  There's only a strategy for civil war in America.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.....*.a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you *or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered.
> Clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for showcasing your ignorance of the events that lead up to the video...no wonder your posts seemed so ignorant.
> 
> Do I need to supply you with a link of the white women's actions???
Click to expand...

Far as I can tell what we don't see is hearsay. You don't know what really happened and neither do I. 

Regardless......those kids were the ones that were showing their ass in front of the cops.....and it doesn't matter what started it. Smart-mouth the cops and you're gonna get cuffed.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
Click to expand...


"Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.

So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.


----------



## orogenicman

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your opinion really doesn't matter.
> 
> You want to live your life being ignorant.....go for it.
> 
> You need to ask yourself why the president is organizing riots in Ferguson and Baltimore.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he can get sillier than this...
Click to expand...

What silly is the willful ignorance you guys show on a consistent basis.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered.
> Clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for showcasing your ignorance of the events that lead up to the video...no wonder your posts seemed so ignorant.
> 
> Do I need to supply you with a link of the white women's actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far as I can tell what we don't see is hearsay. You don't know what really happened and neither do I.
> 
> Regardless......those kids were the ones that were showing their ass in front of the cops.....and it doesn't matter what started it. Smart-mouth the cops and you're gonna get cuffed.
Click to expand...


And you're good with that?  Way to stand up for your fellow citizens there, Benedict.

We've been waiting since this thread started for someone to link this "run your mouth" statute.
Wonder why it's taking so long...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

and what about Marisa Tomie? was she injured?


----------



## mudwhistle

orogenicman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your opinion really doesn't matter.
> 
> You want to live your life being ignorant.....go for it.
> 
> You need to ask yourself why the president is organizing riots in Ferguson and Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually in writing your stupid assed reply you mistakenly have listed in the first paragraph the ultimate responsibility of that out of control officer...
> As far as the officer being attacked, I won't even address such a stupid lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered.
> Clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for showcasing your ignorance of the events that lead up to the video...no wonder your posts seemed so ignorant.
> 
> Do I need to supply you with a link of the white women's actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far as I can tell what we don't see is hearsay. You don't know what really happened and neither do I.
> 
> Regardless......those kids were the ones that were showing their ass in front of the cops.....and it doesn't matter what started it. Smart-mouth the cops and you're gonna get cuffed.
Click to expand...

I see that as well as posting on the incident while ignorant of the details, you also have no idea what hearsay is...
Do you require an explanation???

So, exercise your First amendment rights and that gives Police the right to violate your further rights???...your'e quite a gem.


----------



## orogenicman

orogenicman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So tell the rest of us what it was this girl said to the police officer that incited him to police brutality.  And by the way, it wasn't a black neighborhood.  It was a mixed race neighborhood.  But hey, let's see what other racist comments you can make.  (This should be entertaining)
Click to expand...


Bump


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.



Wrong again Dimbulb.  The kids are all friends and classmates.  They had no issue with race.  The adult started that.  And we already established that yesterday.

Ironic, starting out bemoaning "a world full of hate" and then proceeding to demonstrate exactly that, ascribing characteristics and motives to people you don't know out of your own ignorance.

Doncha think?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
Click to expand...



NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see all of those kids trying to stop him from pushing that loudmouthed girl to the ground?
> 
> I sure as heck did.
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered.
> Clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for showcasing your ignorance of the events that lead up to the video...no wonder your posts seemed so ignorant.
> 
> Do I need to supply you with a link of the white women's actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far as I can tell what we don't see is hearsay. You don't know what really happened and neither do I.
> 
> Regardless......those kids were the ones that were showing their ass in front of the cops.....and it doesn't matter what started it. Smart-mouth the cops and you're gonna get cuffed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that as well as posting on the incident while ignorant of the details, you also have no idea what hearsay is...
> Do you require an explanation???
> 
> So, exercise your First amendment rights and that gives Police the right to violate your further rights???...your'e quite a gem.
Click to expand...


----------



## RKMBrown

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that in a near mob situation that that is not the time to engage in long heated discussions with cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
Click to expand...

Those kids are lucky the cop didn't kill em all for questioning his authoritay.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your opinion really doesn't matter.
> 
> You want to live your life being ignorant.....go for it.
> 
> You need to ask yourself why the president is organizing riots in Ferguson and Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Excellent.  The first step is to admit you have a problem.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

now that 11 yr old black girl wants a one million dolla deal to pose for penthouse, she is entitled!!!


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
Click to expand...


DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.  
You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?

*I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.

Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.


----------



## mudwhistle

Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.


They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
*Stand by and give them room to destroy.*


----------



## RKMBrown

Rexx Taylor said:


> now that 11 yr old black girl wants a one million dolla deal to pose for penthouse, she is entitled!!!


Gratz you're the first guy I've put on ignore on the very first post I saw them write.


----------



## Stephanie

I was thinking there isn't any black officer anymore or I guess it isn't worth to show any other COLOR people  being so called, abused by a police office

this whole thing is become unreal. I guess they want to start a race and one way to do it is devalue out police officers


----------



## Pogo

RKMBrown said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand who created that near-riot situation.  What I don't understand is why his fellow officers don't do more to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were off running down some punk who ran away, leaving him there alone with an angry mob, many of which kept moving up to try to help people he had detained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are they able to suddenly appear to restrain him when he PULLS A GUN on teenagers in bathing suits?  Have these two cops miraculously mastered the art of being in two places at once?
> 
> That's why I just said, I don't understand why they don't do more".  They DID recognize that he's out of control, and step in to get the gun put away.  But then they just peter out.  What the fuck kind of "protect and serve" is that?  The "let's don't shoot them just yet" approach?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have to face an angry mob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen enough to know an angry mob can get out of control, so the best thing to do is _not create an angry mob in the first place_.  Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do.  He's damn lucky it didn't turn real ugly and bloody.  That blood would have been entirely on Casebolt's hands.
> 
> Take a look at the other officer (we don't have his name) the blondish one seen earlier in the video up close, having an audible, calm, straightforward conversation.  THAT is what a police officer should be doing -- treating people like humans.  What Casebolt is doing is the polar opposite-- creating an adversarial situation where none existed.  THAT sir is how you start a riot.  Casebolt tried his best; fortunately for all concerned, he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " Which whipping a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit by her hair into the ground in front of her family and then pulling a gun on anybody who appears to be interested in stopping the assault, has a tendency to do"
> 
> Still haven't seen a video where that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where your participation comes in.  See, you have to actually play it and watch.  If you don't do that, then obviously you will not have seen it.
> 
> For convenience let's bring it forward.
> 
> ​
> The passage I referred to starts at 2:50 when he goes after her -- she doesn't go after him, HE GOES AFTER HER, and the part where he throws her to the sidewalk by her hair is at 3:06.  This naturally gets an alarmed reaction from everybody, who shriek and move in, presumably to defend what is already obviously an assault, while the defenseless girl cries in desperation for her mother.
> 
> As soon as the bystanders instinctively react to defend her -- which is human -- he gets up, *pulls his gun *and starts threatening the defenders.
> 
> Notice two things at this point:
> 
> One -- in getting up he's completely left the 14-year-old girl behind, demonstrating that EVEN HE knows she is in no way a threat;
> 
> And Two -- when he draws his gun two other officers step in to restrain what he's doing as he's obviously gone berserk -- _but then they leave the scene and go running after those same people who tried to defend the girl_.  Which demonstrates they have the balls of a flea, and Casebolt must have been a higher rank.
> 
> Notice too that the girl doesn't take advantage of the diversion to run away; she stays put, which allows Casebolt to return and abuse her more.  She's got at least ten seconds to flee, yet doesn't.  And for that she gets brutalized.
> 
> Let me know if you need like stick diagrams and arrows put in to show you where the arcane ingredients like "sidewalk" and "hair" are located.
> 
> None so blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are lucky the cop didn't kill em all for questioning his authoritay.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  It came very close.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see their invisible powers of telepathy being that they never laid a hand on the officer...
> Apparently you thought you did...smh.
> 
> 
> 
> First at about 3 mins of the video the girls jumped in.....then two punks, one with a cigarette in his mouth looked like he was trying to start a fight with him....and the cop pulled his gun and they scattered.
> Clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for showcasing your ignorance of the events that lead up to the video...no wonder your posts seemed so ignorant.
> 
> Do I need to supply you with a link of the white women's actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far as I can tell what we don't see is hearsay. You don't know what really happened and neither do I.
> 
> Regardless......those kids were the ones that were showing their ass in front of the cops.....and it doesn't matter what started it. Smart-mouth the cops and you're gonna get cuffed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that as well as posting on the incident while ignorant of the details, you also have no idea what hearsay is...
> Do you require an explanation???
> 
> So, exercise your First amendment rights and that gives Police the right to violate your further rights???...your'e quite a gem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I guess if I were as desperate to make a non existent point based on ignorance as you...I may resort to posting pictures also.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup......a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
Click to expand...


Kill each other? From what? An intense round of Marco Polo?

You're on a roll today!


----------



## RKMBrown

mudwhistle said:


> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> Stand by and give them room to destroy.


Nah they need to yell and scream obscenities at little girls and boys, then throw the little girls around by their hair then shove their faces into the ground in front of their friends and then take a squat on the little girls to incite the little children into loving them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> I would
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
Click to expand...


I would, if you had a point.

The difference was in the teens.

Not the cops

The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i wonder how long before al sharpton is at the scene and act like a crying 14 year old girl.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> 
> They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
> *Stand by and give them room to destroy.*



Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, you are killing it today!


----------



## RKMBrown

WillHaftawaite said:


> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.



The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..

Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.

Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup......a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill each other? From what? *An intense round of Marco Polo?*
> 
> You're on a roll today!
Click to expand...


Oh.....that's what started it!!!

Well, thank God the cops got there in time.

Marco Polo has been known to cause cancer in adolescents.......along with a severe loss of self-esteem.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> 
> They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
> *Stand by and give them room to destroy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
Click to expand...

Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Rexx Taylor said:


> i wonder how long before al sharpton is at the scene and act like a crying 14 year old girl.


and when Al Gets To The Scene, he will request a 30 minute meeting with that hot black girl in his limousine.


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> 
> They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
> *Stand by and give them room to destroy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.
Click to expand...

As do your posts!!!!


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly -- that cannot be more obvious here.  The first cop in the video, at around 35-40 seconds in, is demonstrating how it's done.  Rational, levelheaded, friendly conversation in *human *terms, as equals.  Then suddenly at 48 seconds, in comes Rambo Boy, arm wrestling some bystander screaming "I TOLD YOU TO STAY!! GET YOUR ASS DOWN ON THE GROUND!!"
> 
> I would
> 
> ​
> Profiles in contrast.  Good cop: bad cop.  It couldn't be more clear if it was scripted and filmed by _actors_.
> 
> And still we'll have the cop-pologists and racists oozing in with their awesome powers of self-delusion to pretend those two are the same thing.
> 
> Some o' yall are just sick fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
Click to expand...


I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is. 

How come I keep getting crickets?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing?
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> What you are seeing is the difference between compliance, and non compliance.
> 
> But, you knew that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
Click to expand...


Because you've got your head buried?

No 'run your mouth' law

BUT

Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. T*hese may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders.* They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.



Uh, guy... here's the thing.  There were no arrests. None of these kids were doing anything bad enough to even get arrested over.  They were just at a pool that some people thought htey shouldn't be at. 

Given that these kids weren't breaking any laws AND were unarmed, the police officer- just the one who pulled the gun and pinned a 14 year old girl to the ground - was out of line. Completely.  

And that's not Obama's fault.  Obama is not hiding under your bed right now.


----------



## Camp

Rexx Taylor said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how long before al sharpton is at the scene and act like a crying 14 year old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> and when Al Gets To The Scene, he will request a 30 minute meeting with that hot black girl in his limousine.
Click to expand...

Do you just refer to teenage girls as hot or do you actually believe they are hot? After Duggar and Hastert we have to keep our eyes out for the seemingly abundance of conservative child molesting and raping perverts running loose.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- When Miles Jai Thomas arrived at a party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in McKinney, Texas, on Friday night, the pool was open to everyone -- until a security guard showed up and removed black partygoers from the area.
> 
> “Then he started making up rules to keep us out,” Thomas, 15, told The Huffington Post.
> 
> A white woman at the pool started making racist comments, Thomas said, such as telling black teens at the party to get used to the bars outside the pool because that’s all they were going to see.
> 
> Grace Stone, 14, who is white, told BuzzFeed News that she and friends objected to an adult woman making racist comments to other teens at the party and that the woman turned violent.
> 
> 
> This is when, according to Thomas, a 19-year-old black woman told the belligerent white woman to stop fighting with the teenagers. The white woman called the black woman a “young bitch,” then walked up to her. After the young woman said her age out loud, the older woman punched her in the face. Another unidentified white woman jumped in as well before Thomas, who was recording the incident, and his friends went to break it up.
> 
> When two teens went toward the cop to help the girl, they were accused of sneaking up on the cop to attack.
> 
> “So a cop yelled 'get those motherfuckers' and they chased [us] with guns out. That's why in the video I started running,” Thomas said.
> 
> "I was scared because all I could think was, 'Don't shoot me,'" he said.
> 
> 
> *So, some loud mouthed white women were unable to control their racism...how surprising.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how people turn this up or down sideways. This is clear a police brutality. There were several cops there and only one going bezerk and out of order. That should be the big question here for those people that support this unlawful act of police officer. This cruelty is shown all over USA. Good luck with that career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup......a cop can't lose his temper....and must show restraint regardless of how many times the perps swear at you or attack you.
> 
> Like I said before........I wouldn't answer the call again.
> 
> Let the little bastards kill each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill each other? From what? *An intense round of Marco Polo?*
> 
> You're on a roll today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.....that's what started it!!!
> 
> Well, thank God the cops got there in time.
> 
> Marco Polo has been known to cause cancer in adolescents.......along with a severe loss of self-esteem.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it must've been the Marco Polo game and not the white lady for going all racist on a bunch of kids.

The white lady poked the bear then threw the stick and all you see is the angry bear, right? The black girl was fighting herself, I guess.

Keep it going, you're slaying 'em


----------



## Kondor3

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that nearly naked 14 year old girl looked really fucking dangerous.
Click to expand...

Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.


----------



## ClosedCaption

After claiming the cop was calm in a few more posts Mud is going to claim that there were no whites even there!


----------



## Kondor3

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
Click to expand...

Incorrect.

She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.

When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.

Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.

We don't pay our police enough to die.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeated ordered to leave the area and repeated refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
Click to expand...


Link to where a cop gets the authority to tell people where to stand?

How exactly is Rambo-Boy gonna "die" by dragging a teenager in a bikini into the sidewalk?
Oh, you mean from the riot he just created?


Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that nearly naked 14 year old girl looked really fucking dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.
Click to expand...


Link to this dozen or more "out-of-control youth" is where?

All I got is a link to one out-of-control Rambo.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that nearly naked 14 year old girl looked really fucking dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this dozen or more "out-of-control youth" is where?
> 
> All I got is a link to one out-of-control Rambo.
Click to expand...

Re-view the video and you will see it for yourself.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
Click to expand...


Good point.  Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot.  Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait.

So if there's no "run your mouth" law, and clearly there's no obstruction, since HE went and pulled HER down, not the other way around ---- then what we have here is false arrest.  That what you're saying?


----------



## JoeB131

Kondor3 said:


> Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.



Is that what you see on that video.  I don't see those kids being "out of control".  I see a cop out of control.  In fact, the people didn't get angry until he started brutalizing that girl.


----------



## SwimExpert

Tipsycatlover said:


> So they say.  Now how about all the other witnesses.



Isn't it funny how Tipsy will believe damn near any piece of speculative, conjectural trash, with no evidence whatsoever, she or anyone else comes up with, simply because it makes a hero out of a cop beating up on children, and/or makes villains out of black people.  But when a witness tells the story, all of a sudden we need to hear more people.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that nearly naked 14 year old girl looked really fucking dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this dozen or more "out-of-control youth" is where?
> 
> All I got is a link to one out-of-control Rambo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re-view the video and you will see it for yourself.
Click to expand...


I did that back when we started, yesterday.
That is in fact why I need to ask.  My screen doesn't show it.  
But then I'm only watching the video itself.  I don't have the Imaginarium App.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you see on that video.  I don't see those kids being "out of control".  I see a cop out of control.  In fact, the people didn't get angry until he started brutalizing that girl.
Click to expand...

I know. For a moment I thought I was watching a National Geographic special edition on chimpanzees. The hooting and screeching and carrying on made me wonder which one would be the first to fling feces.


----------



## Kondor3

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... not on her own... but as part of a dozen or more out-of-control youth? Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you see on that video.  I don't see those kids being "out of control".  I see a cop out of control.  In fact, the people didn't get angry until he started brutalizing that girl.
Click to expand...

Yes. That is what I see on that video.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot.  Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait.
> 
> So if there's no "run your mouth" law, and clearly there's no obstruction, since HE went and pulled HER down, not the other way around ---- then what we have here is false arrest.  That what you're saying?
Click to expand...



"Good point. Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot. Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait."

The 'locals', n the whole, are backing him.

Just watching CNN reporting on the incident, interviewing eyewitnesses. One, ( a white woman), felt he deserved a medal, and a black man is complaining that there is only 7 minutes of video out of the 30 of what was going on.

he's blaming 7 'knuckleheads' that dont' live in the area for being the cause of the problem.
He is also backing what he cops did.

It also appears that people backing the cops are getting death threats.


----------



## Katzndogz

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot.  Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait.
> 
> So if there's no "run your mouth" law, and clearly there's no obstruction, since HE went and pulled HER down, not the other way around ---- then what we have here is false arrest.  That what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Good point. Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot. Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait."
> 
> The 'locals', n the whole, are backing him.
> 
> Just watching CNN reporting on the incident, interviewing eyewitnesses. One, ( a white woman), felt he deserved a medal, and a black man is complaining that there is only 7 minutes of video out of the 30 of what was going on.
> 
> he's blaming 7 'knuckleheads' that dont' live in the area for being the cause of the problem.
> He is also backing what he cops did.
> 
> It also appears that people backing the cops are getting death threats.
Click to expand...

I doubt these Texans are going to be overly intimidated by death threats.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot.  Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait.
> 
> So if there's no "run your mouth" law, and clearly there's no obstruction, since HE went and pulled HER down, not the other way around ---- then what we have here is false arrest.  That what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Good point. Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot. Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait."
> 
> The 'locals', n the whole, are backing him.
> 
> Just watching CNN reporting on the incident, interviewing eyewitnesses. One, ( a white woman), felt he deserved a medal, and a black man is complaining that there is only 7 minutes of video out of the 30 of what was going on.
> 
> he's blaming 7 'knuckleheads' that dont' live in the area for being the cause of the problem.
> He is also backing what he cops did.
> 
> It also appears that people backing the cops are getting death threats.
Click to expand...


Yyyyyyyeah. Sure you did.  

You can't even figure out a straightforward video; I doubt something as complex as a TV channel is within your reach.


----------



## SwimExpert

mudwhistle said:


> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.



Not assaulting a little girl would have been a better way to prevent a riot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Here is the real story. 

Take note ClosedCaption

The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge


----------



## Pogo

SwimExpert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling that gun scattered their asses and prevented a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not assaulting a little girl would have been a better way to prevent a riot.
Click to expand...


-- or to not-start one.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot.  Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait.
> 
> So if there's no "run your mouth" law, and clearly there's no obstruction, since HE went and pulled HER down, not the other way around ---- then what we have here is false arrest.  That what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Good point. Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot. Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait."
> 
> The 'locals', n the whole, are backing him.
> 
> Just watching CNN reporting on the incident, interviewing eyewitnesses. One, ( a white woman), felt he deserved a medal, and a black man is complaining that there is only 7 minutes of video out of the 30 of what was going on.
> 
> he's blaming 7 'knuckleheads' that dont' live in the area for being the cause of the problem.
> He is also backing what he cops did.
> 
> It also appears that people backing the cops are getting death threats.
Click to expand...



bump

the interview

"Embry disagrees.

"Let me reiterate, the neighbors or the neighborhood did not call the police because this was an African-American party or whatever the situation is," he said. "This was not a racially motivated event -- at all. This whole thing is being blown completely out of proportion."

McKinney Police Chief Greg Conley told reporters Sunday that several callers described fighting at the pool. At least 12 officers responded. Someone shot a YouTube video of what happened after they arrived, including the officer who has been placed on administrative leave, running after teenagers and conducting himself in a way that Conley said "raised concerns."

"I may or may not agree with everything that the police officer did, but I do believe he was trying to establish order. I am thankful to God that nobody got hurt," Embry said, adding that it made him feel uncomfortable to see an officer kneel on a teenager in a bikini and wave his gun at other teens.

A mother who was at the party gave a similar account. She spoke with her back to CNN's camera and didn't want to be identified.

"Nobody said anything about race," she said. "It was not a problem."


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot.  Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait.
> 
> So if there's no "run your mouth" law, and clearly there's no obstruction, since HE went and pulled HER down, not the other way around ---- then what we have here is false arrest.  That what you're saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Good point. Eric Casebolt could certainly be charged with inciting to riot. Fortunately for him the locals didn't take his bait."
> 
> The 'locals', n the whole, are backing him.
> 
> Just watching CNN reporting on the incident, interviewing eyewitnesses. One, ( a white woman), felt he deserved a medal, and a black man is complaining that there is only 7 minutes of video out of the 30 of what was going on.
> 
> he's blaming 7 'knuckleheads' that dont' live in the area for being the cause of the problem.
> He is also backing what he cops did.
> 
> It also appears that people backing the cops are getting death threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyyyyeah. Sure you did.
> 
> You can't even figure out a straightforward video; I doubt something as complex as a TV channel is within your reach.
Click to expand...



I didn't have a problem with the video at all.

You, on the other hand.....


----------



## Katzndogz

Told ya the officer wouldn't be charged with anything.  Too many witnesses.

The HOA will certainly take action to get Tatiana and her mother out though.


----------



## Manonthestreet

The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge

Lady should be evicted


----------



## SwimExpert

Lonestar_logic said:


> Here is the real story.
> 
> Take note ClosedCaption
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge



The "real" story?



No, that's a fluff piece.  The author makes a very pathetic attempt to leverage the fact that the party was against the HOA rules, in order to ad hominem his way into making people completely forget the cop's behavior.


----------



## JoeB131

Manonthestreet said:


> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> Lady should be evicted



Maybe she should be. If she broke the rules of the complex, there should be sanctions. 

It still does not excuse what this one cop did.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Cop didnt do anything out of order


----------



## charwin95

mudwhistle said:


> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.



Your name is as Mud as your brain. You cannot be a cop. Please don't. So we don't see another stupid cops running around like mr. Rambo. The only good thing I see in you  is your post #703 which you showed exactly what stupid meant. That's for you and your post. This cop is the only one created the situation which almost turn to a riot. He is the one responsible for what had happened. He is telling everyone to obey his commands while this white guy just standing having a good time. Did he say anything? NO.


----------



## reconmark

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Same thing" refers to the contrast between the two cops -- the one acting like a cop (at 0:40) and the one acting like a dickhead (at 0:48).  The difference cannot possibly be more obvious, even for you Denialists.
> 
> So yes, the answer is "obviously not".  Congratulations, you finally got one right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the contrast is between the teenagers, the boys that submitted, and kept quiet, and the girl that couldn't stop running her mouth and acting up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUDE.  This is *MY POINT*.
> You don't get to tell me what my own point is -- what the fuck is _wrong _with you?
> 
> *I* am drawing a contrast between two police, one at 40 seconds, the second at 48 seconds.  One is doing it right, the second is doing it wrong.  The first is acting to keep the peace, the second to disturb it.
> 
> Stop trying to hijack other people's words, Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked maybe a dozen times now where this "run your mouth" law is.
> 
> How come I keep getting crickets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've got your head buried?
> 
> No 'run your mouth' law
> 
> BUT
> 
> Obstruction, inciting to riot, interfering with a policeman in the pursuit of his duties, a few others I can't name off the top of my head.
Click to expand...

 All which are figments of your imagination when it comes to this incident...what will you attempt to think of next???


----------



## Katzndogz

JoeB131 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> Lady should be evicted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she should be. If she broke the rules of the complex, there should be sanctions.
> 
> It still does not excuse what this one cop did.
Click to expand...

From what has been said, Tatiana and her mother often have parties in the club's park and charge to attend.  They make extra money.  This was the first time the use of the pool was included with an increased admission of $15.00.


----------



## mudwhistle

RKMBrown said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..
> 
> Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.
> 
> Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.
Click to expand...

Maybe if they started acting like law-abiding citizens instead of spoiled brats looking for trouble....the cops would leave them alone.


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> 
> They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
> *Stand by and give them room to destroy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do your posts!!!!
Click to expand...

Opinions are like assholes......


----------



## reconmark

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> 
> They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
> *Stand by and give them room to destroy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do your posts!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are like assholes......
Click to expand...

So are your posts!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> After claiming the cop was calm in a few more posts Mud is going to claim that there were no whites even there!


I saw some. They were the only ones not acting assholes.


----------



## Gracie

Sounds like the residents are a mix of black, white, hispanic, etc and ALL of them called for help when a shitload of punks decided that they can do whatever they want because Sharpton, Wright, the media will pounce on everyone and call is racism instead of what it is....punks being punks.
Its the Ferguson Syndrome. "We can do what we want".


----------



## mudwhistle

reconmark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops need to learn to apply good liberal principles in all situations.
> 
> 
> They should just do what the Mayor of Baltimore said they should do:
> *Stand by and give them room to destroy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do your posts!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are like assholes......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are your posts!!!
Click to expand...

Quit spamming bitch.


----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> Sounds like the residents are a mix of black, white, hispanic, etc and ALL of them called for help when a shitload of punks decided that they can do whatever they want because Sharpton, Wright, the media will pounce on everyone and call is racism instead of what it is....punks being punks.
> Its the Ferguson Syndrome. "We can do what we want".


That girl that was thrown down even repeated "I can't breathe".


----------



## tigerred59

Tipsycatlover said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know that to be true. I think the white girl with the camera invited some of her black school mates over to the pool  to see what would happen. Perhaps that is why no trespassing charges were filed! THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She could invite no more than two guests.  Where did all the rest come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most gated white areas like that are usually lost in desert land......far far away from ghetto places.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400 low income, section 8, housing units were built nearby.  When this golf community was built it was probably out in the boonies.  Then low income housing was built nearby.
Click to expand...


WOW....I guess that's the new thing across cities.....we have the same things here....low income housing along side middle to high income homes.....needless to say, I wouldn't want to buy there...but thats just me.


----------



## tigerred59

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do your posts!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are like assholes......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are your posts!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit spamming bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the residents are a mix of black, white, hispanic, etc and ALL of them called for help when a shitload of punks decided that they can do whatever they want because Sharpton, Wright, the media will pounce on everyone and call is racism instead of what it is....punks being punks.
> Its the Ferguson Syndrome. "We can do what we want".
> 
> 
> 
> That girl that was thrown down even repeated "I can't breathe".
Click to expand...

They learn well, when they want to.


----------



## Gracie

I would NEVER live in a big city. Nope. Gimme small towns and I'm happy.


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know that to be true. I think the white girl with the camera invited some of her black school mates over to the pool  to see what would happen. Perhaps that is why no trespassing charges were filed! THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She could invite no more than two guests.  Where did all the rest come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most gated white areas like that are usually lost in desert land......far far away from ghetto places.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400 low income, section 8, housing units were built nearby.  When this golf community was built it was probably out in the boonies.  Then low income housing was built nearby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW....I guess that's the new thing across cities.....we have the same things here....low income housing along side middle to high income homes.....needless to say, I wouldn't want to buy there...but thats just me.
Click to expand...

Obama mandate try to keep up


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> I would NEVER live in a big city. Nope. Gimme small towns and I'm happy.


I've lived in a couple.
Was in San Diego during the riots in 64' and 68'. Saw several blacks on a bus beating the crap out of a white guy in 77'.
I got home after driving across the United States from San Diego to Augusta Georgia in 86' and some black girl started punching a white woman while we were waiting in line at the grocery store.
I had to deal with something similar to the video with a bunch of black kids in one of the barracks in 94'. Junior Enlisted. They were playing their music so loud that it was shaking the paint off the walls. They were smoking pot. I asked them to turn the music down and they all started mouthing off just like those fucking kids in the video. Didn't matter that I outranked everyone in the building. I was white and they were black and so they don't like listening to crazy-assed Crackers. So I called the MPs and the fuckers scattered like cockroaches.


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is obvious.  70 teens from nearby section 8 housing decided to jump the fence and party.  The people who pay for the pool objected and called the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have the report from the girl whose party it was.  They *live there*.  It's their own neighborhood.  The only time "Section 8" was even uttered was that adult who started slapping the girl around.  If that's what you consider a reliable source, see a shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't the adult slapping the girl around her mother?
> 
> Good luck with that one.
Click to expand...

OMG! are U saying the girl is a mulatto and her mother is white?


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the preferred method.
Click to expand...

No call response no pay is even better!


----------



## ClosedCaption

I hope none of you guys live in Texas. Because you get to pay for the lawsuit money she's about to get. Lol


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> After claiming the cop was calm in a few more posts Mud is going to claim that there were no whites even there!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some. They were the only ones not acting assholes.
Click to expand...


Oh I get it, whoever the cop yells at is an asshole. Cops = infallible


----------



## Gracie

They do that shit because they were taught that they CAN. If anyone complains, they get labeled with the racist card. Hell, quite a few here think I'm racist. Maybe I am. *shrug*. Is there a label where there is non tolerance for assholes....regardless of race? That would be me.


----------



## Gracie

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> After claiming the cop was calm in a few more posts Mud is going to claim that there were no whites even there!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some. They were the only ones not acting assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, whoever the cop yells at is an asshole. Cops = infallible
Click to expand...

No. The cop pushing that girls face in the ground was an asshole. The kids/young adults jumping the fence were assholes. The bitch that started the shit, is an asshole. Her mother is an asshole. Lots of assholes that day. Of all colors.


----------



## tigerred59

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the residents are a mix of black, white, hispanic, etc and ALL of them called for help when a shitload of punks decided that they can do whatever they want because Sharpton, Wright, the media will pounce on everyone and call is racism instead of what it is....punks being punks.
> Its the Ferguson Syndrome. "We can do what we want".
> 
> 
> 
> That girl that was thrown down even repeated "I can't breathe".
Click to expand...


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video several times and have yet to find a reason that the police officer in question felt a need to subdue the girl.  I didn't see her doing anything that necessitated being treated so brutally.  And if any of those teens had used the language that officer was using, they likely would have been handcuffed immediately.  Several of the teens even asked the officer not to curse at them.  I think the fact that he fell down due to his own clumsiness early on in the video is likely why he got so irate with these kids.  I suspect he doesn't have any of his own.  If he does, I'd hate to be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bingo and that's why these black men always end up dead.....today's law enforced officers do not want to run, do not want to wrestle their victims, they want you to be fearful and obedient. Otherwise, ol gun'er is comeing out*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can understand not wanting to wrestle with a suspect for fear of losing your gun and having it turned on you. However, when the suspect is running away, there is no need to even put your hand on the butt of the weapon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we are talking about a skinny 14 year old girl.  And we all know what a huge threat skinny teen aged girls are to overweight law enforcement officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of threat.
> 
> It's a matter of mouth.
> 
> It's obvious she was asking for it. Went out of her way to cause the cop to lose his temper.
> 
> Like I said before.....I'd stop answering calls. Just turn down the volume when somebody calls in a 211 or a Domestic Disturbance in a black neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Er.. Isn't not responding to black neighborhoods already standard policy? The reason they responded to this incident is because IT  IS IN  A WHITE NEIGHBORHOOD and the voice on the phone was a WHITE ONE. Is that so hard to understand?





mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure didn't look like Rambo.
> 
> He was more like Barney Fife. He was trying to nip it in the bud.
Click to expand...

Well, no, he looked more like Barney Frank  with a gun!


----------



## tigerred59

*Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*


----------



## tigerred59

mudwhistle said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy what? The chlorine levels? Yo, *you are killing it today*!
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously your jokes aren't.....frankly they suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do your posts!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are like assholes......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are your posts!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit spamming bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Not injured....no rights abridged ....have a nice day.........


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> After claiming the cop was calm in a few more posts Mud is going to claim that there were no whites even there!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some. They were the only ones not acting assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, whoever the cop yells at is an asshole. Cops = infallible
Click to expand...

It's his job......


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*


right back at ya duumbass


----------



## mudwhistle

Manonthestreet said:


> Not injured....no rights abridged ....have a nice day.........


They be grasping at straws.....


----------



## tigerred59

Tonight witness said and I repeat......the black kids not only lived in the area, but had every damned right to be there. The witness said and I repeat.....they were being harrassed by the pool management about passes. They learned that only 2 passes were allowed per host. The kids, then asked that not only should they show their passes, but the whites should show thier's also. The black males jumping the fence, did so on their own. Most of the kids didn't know these males and because they were black, the men were black it became an issue.


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be Mike Brown in a bikini.  Too many witnesses.  Same thing with a civil case.  Too many witnesses.  The girl may get a couple of thou just to make her feel better.  In a blocked account that she can't touch until she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
Click to expand...


Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?


----------



## tigerred59

Manonthestreet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
Click to expand...


*Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*


----------



## jillian

Daniyel said:


> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..



not even close to reality.

nice try bigot.


----------



## tigerred59

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
Click to expand...


*James Dean never got a gun pulled on him.....his little friend did, however.*


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*
Click to expand...


back at dumbass......


----------



## tigerred59

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
Click to expand...


*Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Manonthestreet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back at dumbass......
Click to expand...


*If I'm so dumb, you vomit slurping maggot, than ignore me!!*


----------



## Gracie

tigerred59 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
Click to expand...

You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.


----------



## Gracie

tigerred59 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back at dumbass......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I'm so dumb, you vomit slurping maggot, than ignore me!!*
Click to expand...

What a great idea! Bye.


----------



## tigerred59

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident
> 
> Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,only the uninvited one's who wouldnt leave when asked by the security guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet another link that says absolutely NOTHING about any "security guard" or "trespassers".
> 
> But that's OK, it's a "facts optional" story with you people, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go,since you seem to be Google impaired.
> 
> He said three officers responded after residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave. The homeowners association limits pool use to Craig Ranch residents and two guests per household. Several people complained that the teenagers had started fighting.
> 
> It's all here. Let me know if you need help reading it.
> McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News
Click to expand...


*If that is the case, Perry Mason, than arrests should have been made and all should be well in Mayberry, correct? Instead, what we all saw were innocent teens being harrassed by a lazy good for nothing redneck Texas fuck.*


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back at dumbass......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I'm so dumb, you vomit slurping maggot, than ignore me!!*
Click to expand...

More fun to  highlite your hate, racism and ignorance


----------



## tigerred59

Gracie said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
Click to expand...


*Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Manonthestreet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back at dumbass......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I'm so dumb, you vomit slurping maggot, than ignore me!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fun to  highlite your hate, racism and ignorance
Click to expand...


*So it is true...once you go black, you never go back. I just thought it was a white girl thang!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Gracie said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight, witness's come forward on MSNBC and tell the whole story.....What breaks my heart is to see GROWN ASS black men standing around helpless because the white bitch on the back of the black kid is white and has a badge. That is the shit, that eats at the heart of black people in this country. Kneeling on the back of this girl, completely detached from the pain and urgency of his arrest.....just mulling around stressing over how many more ******* can he harrass before this is all over. AND ANY WHITE FUCK THAT THINK THIS IS OKAY, THE HELL WITH YOU!!*
> 
> 
> 
> right back at ya duumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Coming from you, simp....I'll take it as a compliment. Understand this, since when does anything coming from you, matters to me? Find a dime and tell somebody that gives a shit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back at dumbass......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I'm so dumb, you vomit slurping maggot, than ignore me!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great idea! Bye.
Click to expand...


*BYE????? Ask me do I give a damn? Just ask me, I dare ya!!*


----------



## mudwhistle

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......so all they have to do is detain them now to get attacked.
> 
> I guess the cops should stop answering calls for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
Click to expand...

Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority. 

This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
Click to expand...

She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I see is this world is so full of hate. The kids are nothing but a bunch of racists and bigots. They don't respect authority anymore and they won't listen to anyone.
> Both sides need to remember that people are just people regardless of what color you are. These may be bad kids but it's only because they've been misled by that prick in the Whitehouse and black leaders. They've been lied to their entire lives. They need to be taught that whites aren't their enemies. Cops are just trying to do their jobs. Some cops are bad cops, but just about every kid is redeemable.
> 
> It's too easy to get carried away in these kinds of disturbances......which is why I would never want to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's Obama's fault?  It doesn't get any sillier than this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your opinion really doesn't matter.
> 
> You want to live your life being ignorant.....go for it.
> 
> You need to ask yourself why the president is organizing riots in Ferguson and Baltimore.
Click to expand...

You are just a damn disillusioned fool. There is no hope for you!


----------



## tigerred59

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
Click to expand...


*Here we go with this "Gentle Ben" bullshit vs "Maniac blacks". Gentle Ben, you fool can remain calm and collected because Gentle Ben is treated as such. Why in the hell should anybody, who's treated with respect and calm act in such a way that mimics animals? If black people react animalistic its because we're treated that way. Please please for the sake of your own ignorance, pay the f*** attention to what is happening around you and get out the box of white privilege bullshit!!*


----------



## Angel Pie

tigerred59 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see how calm and rational she is? And she lives there. And they were all her guests apparently.
> 
> Now...when cops arrived...had she walked up and spoken to them exactly how she did in this video...this incident probably never happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN....how many times do we have to say it....when cops arrive....be calm...be peaceful...and just wait for your turn to be heard. Its so god damn simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
Click to expand...






If I had kids and they acted like a bunch immature thugs.    When the police ordered everyone to leave....YOU LEAVE!   You don't stick around.  Also many of those teens do not live there.  They all went to that home become some moron invited everyone on social media.  These "children" were going into other people's private property.  So yes, that cop did the best he could as he wait for backup.


----------



## tigerred59

Manonthestreet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
Click to expand...


*One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here we go with this "Gentle Ben" bullshit vs "Maniac blacks". Gentle Ben, you fool can remain calm and collected because Gentle Ben is treated as such. Why in the hell should anybody, who's treated with respect and calm act in such a way that mimics animals? If black people react animalistic its because we're treated that way. Please please for the sake of your own ignorance, pay the f*** attention to what is happening around you and get out the box of white privilege bullshit!!*
Click to expand...

or maybe they just are animals........


----------



## Gracie

Angel Pie said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had kids and they acted like a bunch immature thugs.    When the police ordered everyone to leave....YOU LEAVE!   You don't stick around.  Also many of those teens do not live there.  They all went to that home become some moron invited everyone on social media.  These "children" were going into other people's private property.  So yes, that cop did the best he could as he wait for backup.
Click to expand...

Agreed. But he should have concentrated on the bitch who started the whole thing with her skanky mother, who attacked the mom with the kids yelling. Instead he focused on the black girl and smashed her face in the ground. Gotta pick yer battles. That one was one sided.


----------



## tigerred59

Angel Pie said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had kids and they acted like a bunch immature thugs.    When the police ordered everyone to leave....YOU LEAVE!   You don't stick around.  Also many of those teens do not live there.  They all went to that home become some moron invited everyone on social media.  These "children" were going into other people's private property.  So yes, that cop did the best he could as he wait for backup.
Click to expand...


*Yet another ignorant statement......one of the girls lived across the fuckin street from where all this was happening, trying to go home and you got this stupid coward cop, Eric telling her to go the other fuckin way. Pay attention or go to fucin bed!!*


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
Click to expand...

Which he was doing ...next


----------



## tigerred59

Manonthestreet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here we go with this "Gentle Ben" bullshit vs "Maniac blacks". Gentle Ben, you fool can remain calm and collected because Gentle Ben is treated as such. Why in the hell should anybody, who's treated with respect and calm act in such a way that mimics animals? If black people react animalistic its because we're treated that way. Please please for the sake of your own ignorance, pay the f*** attention to what is happening around you and get out the box of white privilege bullshit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe they just are animals........
Click to expand...


*Coming from rot...another compliment.*


----------



## Gracie

Manonthestreet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here we go with this "Gentle Ben" bullshit vs "Maniac blacks". Gentle Ben, you fool can remain calm and collected because Gentle Ben is treated as such. Why in the hell should anybody, who's treated with respect and calm act in such a way that mimics animals? If black people react animalistic its because we're treated that way. Please please for the sake of your own ignorance, pay the f*** attention to what is happening around you and get out the box of white privilege bullshit!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe they just are animals........
Click to expand...

Animals don't act like that. These "kids" are being taught to do as they like and ignore authority. They are also being taught that if they have black skin, they get a free pass because people who don't know shit will have their back due to that black skin.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Half hr after the fight began if she lived that close she should have been home well before the festivities got hot....she wasnt though.......


----------



## Manonthestreet

Wonder if if libs will be brave enough to ad her to racist hall of shame.


----------



## Gracie

Did YOU go home when shit hit the fan and all your friends were around? I know I didn't, lol.  I wanted to see!
She was a kid. Invited to a party she was not allowed to participate in due to some idiot and her mothers dumb idea.


----------



## tigerred59

Manonthestreet said:


> Wonder if if libs will be brave enough to ad her to racist hall of shame.


*Dude, you're so sad.....I know for a fact, prison lights go out at a certain time...don't make me call the guards on ya!!*


----------



## Manonthestreet

tigerred59 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if if libs will be brave enough to ad her to racist hall of shame.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude, you're so sad.....I know for a fact, prison lights go out at a certain time...don't make me call the guards on ya!!*
Click to expand...

what is that from personal experience no doubt.....criminal siding with criminals,,,,,no shock


----------



## Gracie

The bitch that started this shit and her mother should be sued. And removed as tenants if they live there. If the HOA wimps out...be prepared for more shit. If they don't wimp out, be prepared for another Ferguson.


----------



## Steinlight




----------



## Steinlight

But yea, they dindu nuffin.


----------



## Steinlight

How dare these racist shitlords want peace and quiet in their neighborhoods.


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
Click to expand...

What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they could just, yanno, stop acting like Rambo against 14 year olds as a start
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
Click to expand...

What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!


----------



## MikeK

Kondor3 said:


> [...]
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> Society shakes apart without that.


I agree.

However there is such a thing as _provocative excess_ and this cop has provided a textbook example of it.  In fact, this video should be a part of police training programs.  

Would you have behaved in the same manner as this loose cannon?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet the 14 year olds stop acting like they don't have to do what a cop tells them to do.
> They can consider themselves lucky they don't live in a country where they lock people up for six months for doing less, like Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!
Click to expand...

Presidents aren't entitled to respect. 

Especially Bucky.


----------



## JQPublic1

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
Click to expand...

They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..


----------



## JQPublic1

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, I guess it's reasonable to ask 14 year olds to all act a certain way, but I think a police policy would be more effective and reasonable since they are the adults
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents aren't entitled to respect.
> 
> Especially Bucky.
Click to expand...

 Are you speaking for mudwhistle? My reply was intended to expose him for pretending he is a proponent for authority while constantly attacking the elected leader of the Free world, President Barrack H. Obama. Don't ruin it for me! This is one of my finest moments!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

JQPublic1 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents aren't entitled to respect.
> 
> Especially Bucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you speaking for mudwhistle? My reply was intended to expose him for pretending he is a proponent for authority while constantly attacking the elected leader of the Free world, President Barrack H. Obama. Don't ruin it for me! This is one of my finest moments!
Click to expand...

Sort of reminds me of Bush Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..
> 
> Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.
> 
> Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if they started acting like law-abiding citizens instead of spoiled brats looking for trouble....the cops would leave them alone.
Click to expand...


 I wonder if the white  adult who slapped the 19 year old was ever charged with assault? Did everyone forget about her entirely? The "slapper" woman actually started the entire melee with HER BIG MOUTH followed by putting her hands on someone! Was she arrested?


----------



## Gracie

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..
> 
> Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.
> 
> Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if they started acting like law-abiding citizens instead of spoiled brats looking for trouble....the cops would leave them alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the white  adult who slapped the 19 year old was ever charged with assault? Did everyone forget about her entirely? The "slapper" woman actually started the entire melee with HER BIG MOUTH followed by putting her hands on someone! Was she arrested?
Click to expand...

None of it would have happened if the gal and her mother did not do an open invite via social media to a pool party THEY WERE NOT ALLOWED TO USE for hundreds of attendees. Were they arrested yet for causing a riot, property damage to the residents, etc?


----------



## skye

Private parties is the way.

you know like

RSVP like the diplomat invitations

only some are invited not all


----------



## JQPublic1

Gracie said:


> They do that shit because they were taught that they CAN. If anyone complains, they get labeled with the racist card. Hell, quite a few here think I'm racist. Maybe I am. *shrug*. Is there a label where there is non tolerance for assholes....regardless of race? That would be me.


Yo ought to try reading the Constitution. People have a RIGHT to be assholes as log as being one doesn't infringe on the rights of another person.


----------



## JQPublic1

Gracie said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..
> 
> Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.
> 
> Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if they started acting like law-abiding citizens instead of spoiled brats looking for trouble....the cops would leave them alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the white  adult who slapped the 19 year old was ever charged with assault? Did everyone forget about her entirely? The "slapper" woman actually started the entire melee with HER BIG MOUTH followed by putting her hands on someone! Was she arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of it would have happened if the gal and her mother did not do an open invite via social media to a pool party THEY WERE NOT ALLOWED TO USE for hundreds of attendees. Were they arrested yet for causing a riot, property damage to the residents, etc?
Click to expand...


Nothing the girls and her mother did  justified a single white woman acting like and animal and assaulting someone. She should have notified management and let them handle it. Taking matters into your own hands like that was the wrong approach but the instigator got away with assault  scot free.


----------



## JQPublic1

Angel Pie said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that girl's friend she refers to, 14-year-old Grace Stone, did exactly that.  From the BuzzFeed  page:
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”​--- So what's your excuse now?  You try to explain the situation, you get handcuffed?  What the FUCK?
> 
> 
> And once AGAIN -- that's exactly what everybody in the video is clearly doing.  Everybody that is, except Eric Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had kids and they acted like a bunch immature thugs.    When the police ordered everyone to leave....YOU LEAVE!   You don't stick around.  Also many of those teens do not live there.  They all went to that home become some moron invited everyone on social media.  These "children" were going into other people's private property.  So yes, that cop did the best he could as he wait for backup.
Click to expand...


When you are invited onto private property as a guest in a common area that isn't a crime. It had been done before  by this teen and her mom with no incident. The difference this tine is that a white female tenant took matters into her own hands to enforce the guest policy. She insulted people and assaulted someone without any consequence whatsoever!


----------



## Godboy

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..
> 
> Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.
> 
> Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if they started acting like law-abiding citizens instead of spoiled brats looking for trouble....the cops would leave them alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the white  adult who slapped the 19 year old was ever charged with assault? Did everyone forget about her entirely? The "slapper" woman actually started the entire melee with HER BIG MOUTH followed by putting her hands on someone! Was she arrested?
Click to expand...

Did you even for a second consider the possibility that the girl lied? If the "slapper" wasnt arrested, that might explain why. Dont you think the cops would arrest someone if a crowd of people pointed and said "she slapped this young girl"? If there arent a bunch of  witnesses (who are NOT friends with the girl) that say she was slapped, then it didnt happen. From the sound of it, that place was pretty packed. No one would get slapped during a loud argument, without a bunch of people seeing it happen.

I smell a rat. The truth will come out. You just have to be patient. Putting your faith in a bunch of misbehaving kids is sure to end with disappointment.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?


Based on what I've seen in the video I'd say a more experienced cop would have handled that situation more tactfully instead of going off the way Casebolt did, running around shouting commands and ultimately drawing his gun.  You stated in an earlier message that having arrived to appraise the situation you would have driven off and somehow _flagged_ the job -- which would have been preferable to what we've seen.

That situation called for the preventive presence of at least six or eight more cops to avoid exactly what did happen.  Those other cops who were present had the good sense and proper instinct to know better than to come on like enraged concentration camp guards.  What Casebolt did is a perfect example of what is wrong with a critical aspect of police training, which is the universal and all-too-common "Get on the ground!" command.  While there are times when this rather extreme assertion of authority is necessary, mainly for the purpose of ensuring officer safety when confronting potentially dangerous subjects, this was not one of those times.


----------



## skye

Nowadays NOBODY should make a party and invite all ....

People should know better

Big Walls ...lots of protection.... 

Otherwise make no party.

this is the time we are livin in


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act like animals when interacting with law enforcement.


How about some sympathy for a representative of law-enforcement who makes a damn fool of himself when a bunch of teen-agers don't come to attention and quake with fear when he arrives on the scene?

A big problem with contemporary law-enforcement are cops like Eric Casebolt -- who is an embarrassment to his fellow cops.


----------



## skye

too many savages around 

to throw a public party LOL

these are dangerous times


----------



## JQPublic1

skye said:


> too many savages around
> 
> to throw a public party LOL
> 
> these are dangerous times


Kids having good  clean fun is savagery?  Everything was OK until a white  gal decided she was going to enforce the guest rules  by directing  epithets at and striking a teen-ager... allegedly!


----------



## skye

private

make it private

close the doors to 

the non invited

good night


----------



## Meathead

tigerred59 said:


> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*


When our children start acting like yours, then  we can talk. Right now,we can only address the issues at hand, but then the violence of young blacks is of course racist.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> So...were they trespassing at an HOA private pool? Or...were they invited guests of the white kids? OR...were they residents...much to the surprise of white homeowners who assumed no black kids lived there but actually did? All answers an INVESTIGATION would've produced...if everyone was just calm and answered these questions.
> 
> See...when cops show up...thats when the black kids say "Sir..our friend John over there invited us." Or..."I live here sir." And provide address. End of incident. White homeowners can suck it if the black kids live there or are invited guests. If not...an HOA rep needs to show up and put his name on the trespass notice.
> 
> Ive responded to these bullshit HOA pool calls where HOA members say all these teens dont live here. They say they're trespassing.
> 
> Puts cops in a shit sandwich. They have to investigate whether they are trespassing or not. But how do you do so when they people in question immediately become uncooperative and unruly?
> 
> I bet now...cops wont even show up there anymore. And that neighborhoods pool will become a free for all.


The issue here is not whether cops should show up or not, or whether or not every one of those kids deserved to be arrested.  The bottom line is the situation was grossly mishandled by a loose-cannon cop whose behavior is best described as that of an enraged _authoritarian personality._

To defend Eric Casebolt's behavior is a tacit admission to having equally bad judgment and authoritarian inclination.


----------



## MikeK

Kondor3 said:


> [...]
> Entirely understandable actions by the cop, insofar as can be discerned.


In spite of the actions and behavior of the teen-age subjects, you believe the way Ptl. Casebolt handled the situation was okay?  

Would you have handled it in the same way?  If not, why not?


----------



## jon_berzerk

the cops should just go home and say "fuck it" 

let the gated community deal with it in their own


----------



## Politico

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...were they trespassing at an HOA private pool? Or...were they invited guests of the white kids? OR...were they residents...much to the surprise of white homeowners who assumed no black kids lived there but actually did? All answers an INVESTIGATION would've produced...if everyone was just calm and answered these questions.
> 
> See...when cops show up...thats when the black kids say "Sir..our friend John over there invited us." Or..."I live here sir." And provide address. End of incident. White homeowners can suck it if the black kids live there or are invited guests. If not...an HOA rep needs to show up and put his name on the trespass notice.
> 
> Ive responded to these bullshit HOA pool calls where HOA members say all these teens dont live here. They say they're trespassing.
> 
> Puts cops in a shit sandwich. They have to investigate whether they are trespassing or not. But how do you do so when they people in question immediately become uncooperative and unruly?
> 
> I bet now...cops wont even show up there anymore. And that neighborhoods pool will become a free for all.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue here is not whether cops should show up or not, or whether or not every one of those kids deserved to be arrested.  The bottom line is the situation was grossly mishandled by a loose-cannon cop whose behavior is best described as that of an enraged _authoritarian personality._
> 
> To defend Eric Casebolt's behavior is a tacit admission to having equally bad judgment and authoritarian inclination.
Click to expand...

Derp. No they have to show up when they are called. I am amazed he didn't at least taze one of them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

skye said:


> private
> 
> make it private
> 
> close the doors to
> 
> the non invited
> 
> good night




That would have a been a great idea,

if they weren't jumping over the fence after they couldn't get in the gate.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> If you havent noticed I dont respond to Cornell..




Yeah, you don't like it when people call you on your bullshit.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People certainly rile themselves up.
> 
> Mmm, so you admit that there was real danger to the Officer from the various detained families and friends?
> 
> After all, if you would have resorted to violence, then it was reasonable of him to fear violence from the crowd, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who stirs up shit anywhere treating people as sub-human, should reasonably expect a blowback.
> The thing is, this is a police officer.  He's not supposed to be stirring up shit.  That's the _opposite _of what he's supposed to be doing.  This guy owes a lot of apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THere was mass trespassing and violence. People were going to be detained and questioned.
> 
> YOu have stated that if you were there you would have resorted to violence against cops.
> 
> As there was, for much of the video, one cop and an unruly crowd, that would be very dangerous to the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see this "mass trespassing and violence"??
> Where do you see ANY of either?
> Once again, "trespassing" has yet to appear anywhere except in the imagination of posters here.  It's not in the articles.  And I don't even remember anyone suggesting "violence".  I remember posters imagining "drug dealers" and "people carrying something" and two have even suggested Barack O'bama set this up.  That however is entirely perverted fantasy.
> 
> The only violence evident, other than the cat fight in the Facebook video, is clearly being committed by one Eric Casebolt.  That assault is why they have an investigation going on.  We wouldn't even have that if it weren't for a citizen kid taking video.  They were forced into it.
> 
> But thanks for standing up for your fellow citizens as they get brutalized by out of control polizei.  Real courageous of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From one of the links on page one.
> 
> "Officers were called to a local community pool around 7:15 p.m. local time to respond to a “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave,” the McKinney Police Department said in a post on its Facebook page. Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said.
> 
> “First responding officers encountered a large crowd that refused to comply with police commands. Nine additional units responded to the scene. Officers were eventually able to gain control of the situation,” police said."
> 
> People were going to be detained. You would have resorted to violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you're a fucking mindreader now?
> Again, the only "violence" evident in the video evidence is the assault being committed by Eric Casebolt.  And it's not "mass" -- it's one guy who's _clearly_ off his nut.  *EVEN HIS FELLOW OFFICERS* can see that; their stepping in to restrain him, however milquetoastedly, is the ONLY time where anybody is trying to calm a potetially explosive situation.
> 
> When you see *police officers* judging that a cop has gone too far, that cop off his nut simply has no basis left.
> 
> Were they wrong?  Were they interfering with a police officer in the performance of his "duty"?  After all, in defending innocent unarmed teens in bathing suits from a nut with a gun, they were doing the same thing the people around the girl _wanted to do_ in defending her from assault.  How is it the cops can do that, and her family can't?
> 
> Rationalize much?
Click to expand...



You complained that the cops were grabbing and detaining people.

I pointed out, from a link on PAGE ONE of this thread, that the police were called due to “disturbance involving multiple juveniles at the location, who do not live in the area or have permission to be there, refusing to leave," AND "Other calls also advised that the teens were “actively fighting,” police said."” 

With that information, cops showing up would start detaining and questioning people.

ESPECIALLY, AGAIN FROM THE LINK, “First responding officers encountered a large crowd that refused to comply with police commands. Nine additional units responded to the scene."

This isn't me being a mind reader. This is me being a reader.


----------



## Correll

SwimExpert said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was mass trespassing and fighting and everyone ran when the cops showed, what exactly were the cops to do except grab people and hold them until questions could be asked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what he was thinking.  That explains why the cop is seen on video, yelling profanities to the kids to leave.
> 
> How about you stop being a fucking idiot, and stop defending this bullshit?
Click to expand...


Because he had some people detained and he didn't want a mob to gather. D'uh.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> I had to deal with something similar to the video with a bunch of black kids in one of the barracks in 94'. Junior Enlisted. They were playing their music so loud that it was shaking the paint off the walls. They were smoking pot. I asked them to turn the music down and they all started mouthing off just like those fucking kids in the video. Didn't matter that I outranked everyone in the building. I was white and they were black and so they don't like listening to crazy-assed Crackers. So I called the MPs and the fuckers scattered like cockroaches.



So why were you still an NCO after you couldn't get enlisted men to listen to you?


----------



## MarcATL

aaronleland said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Grace Stone, a white 14-year-old, told BuzzFeed News that when she and her friends objected to the racist comments about public housing an adult woman then became violent."
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been easy enough to produce guest passes.  Those without passes have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what the cop was doing throwing the girl down by her hair?  She musta had her guest pass lodged in her ear and he was helping her get it out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the first interaction between her and the cop...was just her saying "Im a guest sir" as she shows her guest pass?? May have gone different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people in bathing suits keep such identification on them. She should have kept it lodged in her ass just in case a cop may have slammed her on the ground, and pulled a gun on her.
> 
> Do you even thing before you post anymore?
Click to expand...

That bastard is nothing but a far rightwing radical reactionary. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

ClosedCaption said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bucs believes that whenever a cop is around you're under mental arrest. No one tells you, or charges you, you just are.
> 
> ...except you arent
Click to expand...

LoL @ "mental arrest "

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniyel

jillian said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like a party when one group started to  in the local public pool or whatever - cops came in the middle of it which explains why the video is modified, why some people are calm and some freaks out yelling, I guess some of the local toy gangsters probably had some drugs or alcohol so when the cops came they tried to take off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even close to reality.
> 
> nice try bigot.
Click to expand...

Why so? If the suspects resist arrest it doesn't mean they're innocent by default even if they simply panicked  - which is why they are still considered suspects, I noticed at least two being chased by the cops, if only one got arrested out of at least two fighting - as reported later it means it didn't over yet, now quit calling me racist or bigot I really don't care for who did what or what is their skin color , if you are talking about police brutality that is a whole different subject and I'm not deeming to judge any of the people in the video simply because I can't - the girl in the video did seem to resist arrest and assisting a suspect to resist arrest that is the law nothing can change that and in this case the cop decided to arrest her - the way he did and for the proportion of the power he used that is what I can't determine.
So how does it makes me a bigot? because I simply assumed it has something to do which the timing of which the fled suspects would be arrested?


----------



## Kondor3

MikeK said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> Society shakes apart without that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...
Click to expand...

Glad to see I didn't get beat-up for restating the obvious here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> ...However there is such a thing as _provocative excess_ and this cop has provided a textbook example of it. In fact, this video should be a part of police training programs...


Hmmmmm... I see your point... I'm just not sure that I agree with it. When you have a dozen or more teens (most of them as large as adults, without the mellowing of age) refusing to obey police orders to stand-down and vacate... the use of force is appropriate. It seems to be more a matter of timing and degree, more than whether force was actually justified.



> ...Would you have behaved in the same manner as this loose cannon?


I would like to think not, but I honestly don't know.

Given that several other officers were already on-hand, I DO doubt that I would have drawn my gun, as the main cop-in-question ended-up doing.

Then again, it appeared to me as though he was accosted by two big male teens as he was putting the girl down onto the ground, and, although the video is blurry at this junction, it seemed to me as though the Black male teen actually struck or otherwise made aggressive contact with that same cop, so, the cop may have gotten skittish and reacted instinctively.

The cop was well within his rights to order those kids to stand-down and vacate the premises or otherwise disengage and back off, and, when some of them (like the mouthy little 14-year-old female brat) refused, the officer was within his rights and the boundaries of acceptable conduct, to apply force to detain her, and to increase that force as she resisted.

From what I understand (I've never experienced this myself), such law-enforcement scuffles between police and large groups of teens or young adults, can turn dangerous for both sides of such confrontations, and, as the adrenaline gets cranked-up, cops - who are also entirely human and capable of fear and overreaction - can do things instinctively that they probably would not do outside the heat-of-the-moment, with the luxury of time to think things through.

That's why cops usually get a really good-sized dose of Benefit-of-a-Doubt, in such matters; otherwise, we couldn't get folks to put on a uniform, to protect us and our property.

Then again, cops, too, have boundaries that they have to observe, and this particular copy seems to have gone a little bonkers - almost certainly, with respect to pulling a gun on those little wankers, rather than his baton-truncheon - and his running-around like a chicken with his head cut off seems to indicate high stress or anxiety or even rising fear.

We (or, at least, I) don't know the whole story yet - and we don't know what was happening off-camera or in the lead-up to the start of filming.

This looks bad for the cop - but, with the caveat that I haven't 'walked a mile in his shoes' - I'll withhold condemnation until we know more - trying to defend Law Enforcement in general while remaining skeptical and keeping an open mind about this increasingly bad-looking incident.

That's about as far as my tiny little brain takes me on this one, at the moment.

Gotta run.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

SwimExpert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real story.
> 
> Take note ClosedCaption
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "real" story?
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a fluff piece.  The author makes a very pathetic attempt to leverage the fact that the party was against the HOA rules, in order to ad hominem his way into making people completely forget the cop's behavior.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot.


----------



## SwimExpert

Correll said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was mass trespassing and fighting and everyone ran when the cops showed, what exactly were the cops to do except grab people and hold them until questions could be asked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what he was thinking.  That explains why the cop is seen on video, yelling profanities to the kids to leave.
> 
> How about you stop being a fucking idiot, and stop defending this bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he had some people detained and he didn't want a mob to gather. D'uh.
Click to expand...


You actually think that post hoc bullshit makes sense, don't you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas police officer suspended after chaotic pool party incident
> 
> Guess a white person actually had a problem with the Black Kids being INVITED to the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,only the uninvited one's who wouldnt leave when asked by the security guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet another link that says absolutely NOTHING about any "security guard" or "trespassers".
> 
> But that's OK, it's a "facts optional" story with you people, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go,since you seem to be Google impaired.
> 
> He said three officers responded after residents and a private security officer called police to complain that several teenagers did not have permission to use the pool and had refused to leave. The homeowners association limits pool use to Craig Ranch residents and two guests per household. Several people complained that the teenagers had started fighting.
> 
> It's all here. Let me know if you need help reading it.
> McKinney police officer on leave after video shows him pushing teen to the ground Friday night Dallas Morning News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If that is the case, Perry Mason, than arrests should have been made and all should be well in Mayberry, correct? Instead, what we all saw were innocent teens being harrassed by a lazy good for nothing redneck Texas fuck.*
Click to expand...


  So you wanted the little thug wanna be's to get arrested?


----------



## Stephanie

For sure lets EXCUSE the bad behavior of the childreeeeeen, criminals, etc

and from  on just blame any police around. It give the criminals FREE REIN because they know they won't GET BLAMMED

What a peaceful country this will make. can't wait


----------



## Stephanie

this is where ALL THIS BS is taking us. he just spoke what he saw and these BLACK ACTIVIST want his head on pole. people better start waking up to what's going on
VIDEO at the site

SNIP:
*VIDEO=> Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight – ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED*

June 8, 2015 by Jim Hoft 9 Comments

*Benet Embry*, a resident of McKinney, Texas, told Sean Hannity on Monday that the incident at the pool party “had nothing to do with race.”




“Let me be clear. The subdivision I live in is not a racist community. It is a diverse subdivision, black, white, Hispanic, East Indian, American Indian, all living together in friendship… Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”

Via Hannity:

After *Benet Embry* spoke blamed the teens for the McKinney pool fight black activists called for him to be fired.

all of it here:
VIDEO Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight - ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Manonthestreet

Stephanie said:


> For sure lets EXCUSE the bad behavior of the childreeeeeen, criminals, etc
> 
> and from  on just blame any police around. It give the criminals FREE REIN because they know they won't GET BLAMMED
> 
> What a peaceful country this will make. can't wait


Its alrdy happening. Customer and I were discussing the this incident when he informed me the Holiday gas station down the street was Mike Browned. Another customer had called cops they show up and wanted no part of the situation.  So in that town they are free to take what they want cause ,....black


----------



## Stephanie

More THREATS: good job playing into all this. TWEET at the site
SNIP:
*Obama’s Spiritual Advisor Issues Veiled Threat on #McKinney: “You Will Not Do This to Our Girls”*

June 8, 2015 by Kristinn Taylor 35 Comments




_Joshua Dubois, source: The White House_

*Joshua Dubois*, one of President Barack Obama’s two closest spiritual advisors and a former high ranking Obama administration official, posted a veiled threat on Twitter Sunday night about the police response to allegedly rowdy Black teenagers at a pool party in McKinney, Texas on Friday.

all of it here:
Obama s Spiritual Advisor Issues Veiled Threat on McKinney You Will Not Do This to Our Girls - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Kondor3

JQPublic1 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die...
Click to expand...

Yep. And that's a goddamned shame, too. We really should do something about that.



> ...Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense...


Nolo contendere.



> ...However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That stereotypical view is caused by media and race based proportional statistics...


Many stereotypes have at least some basis in truth - historical or otherwise - as distasteful as that is to say or to hear.

As to the underlying causes, they are myriad.. preexisting bias, Blacks' own behaviors in an inner-city ghetto-like context, etc., although I disagree that the media is feeding that stereotype; on the contrary, they seem to be going out of their way to avoid being seen in just that vein. Perhaps I'm wrong.



> ... So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..


That's a fine speech, and, I'm sure, there's a modicum of truth in there somewhere, but I seriously doubt that you have nailed THE primary cause here.


----------



## mudwhistle

JQPublic1 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents aren't entitled to respect.
> 
> Especially Bucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you speaking for mudwhistle? My reply was intended to expose him for pretending he is a proponent for authority while constantly attacking the elected leader of the Free world, President Barrack H. Obama. Don't ruin it for me! This is one of my finest moments!
Click to expand...


Pretty pathetic.....if you think this is your best. What you're saying amounts to a mouse fart in a hurricane.

The facts of this case are against you and so are the statistics. You have to operate in a complete vacuum for what you claim to be true.


----------



## Stephanie

Nation of Islam and the Black Panthers. HOW LOVELY desending into YOUR TOWNS NEXT

SNIP:
*#McKinney Protest: The Radicals Bring The Road Show To Texas *
Here’s a livestream of the protest. 

Deray McKesson and other agitator:





Nation of Islam shows up.
all of it here:
 McKinney Protest The Radicals Bring The Road Show To Texas Weasel Zippers


----------



## Stephanie

And then we have this: You make up your own minds

SNIP:
*Monday Smile: Police Officer Feeds Baby After Mother Has Seizure *




Grandpa cop, so he’s had a lot of experience.

Sorry for missing the ‘Sunday Smile’ post yesterday with other breaking news. Hope you accept this Monday one in partial compensation.

Via Daily Mail:

ALL of it here:
Monday Smile Police Officer Feeds Baby After Mother Has Seizure Weasel Zippers


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> After claiming the cop was calm in a few more posts Mud is going to claim that there were no whites even there!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some. They were the only ones not acting assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, whoever the cop yells at is an asshole. Cops = infallible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's his job......
Click to expand...


Nice dodge bud...but there is no infallible requirement to be a cop.


----------



## Katzndogz

The community where this happened is mixed.  On the surface successfully diverse.  The takeaway is, it doesn't work.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie said:


> Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”



Welp, there goes the "angry mob" bullshit.  Good job Steph


----------



## ClosedCaption

Steinlight said:


>




Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"

Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"

Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.


----------



## Stephanie

Tipsycatlover said:


> The community where this happened is mixed.  On the surface successfully diverse.  The takeaway is, it doesn't work.



I guess that's the conclusion we should take away from all this. 
I mean some are more important than others it seems


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
Click to expand...


I remember this one time at Band Camp.


----------



## Correll

Tipsycatlover said:


> The community where this happened is mixed.  On the surface successfully diverse.  The takeaway is, it doesn't work.




Sounds like all the trouble came from outside the community.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
Click to expand...


  He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.


----------



## Stephanie

this damn MEDIA isn't helping any either

they just pick up anything and run with it

National enquire  seems to be what they've all become. but they are also Helping with Unleashing these OUTSIDE haters to flood into our towns and cities


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> Society shakes apart without that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> However there is such a thing as _provocative excess_ and this cop has provided a textbook example of it.  In fact, this video should be a part of police training programs.
> 
> Would you have behaved in the same manner as this loose cannon?
Click to expand...


  The question should be....would you act like those kids?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all begins with kids that act like bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a white man.....much less a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents aren't entitled to respect.
> 
> Especially Bucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you speaking for mudwhistle? My reply was intended to expose him for pretending he is a proponent for authority while constantly attacking the elected leader of the Free world, President Barrack H. Obama. Don't ruin it for me! This is one of my finest moments!
Click to expand...


  You need to get some better moments.
Disagreeing with a political view point is far different than what these little shits did.


----------



## Stephanie

We used to teach our children how to act when a police officer was there

NOT that you need to give up your rights. but if you haven't done a crime you don't go acting a freaking fool. unless someone is high or been drinking, committed a crime, etc then you see type of behavior

but not now. they think they CAN DO whatever they want because they won't BE blammed


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, if you had a point.
> 
> The difference was in the teens.
> 
> Not the cops
> 
> The boys were calm, and did what the cop told them to do the first time. the girl continued to run her mouth, get in the cops face, and ignored what he was telling her to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got up that pissed the cop off... then while he was yelling and cursing at them the girls started getting irate... then when he went over to yell and curse at the girls the boys started getting irate..
> 
> Maybe yelling, cursing, and escalating situations doesn't work so well.
> 
> Maybe...talking calmly to them and treating the kids like kids vs. hardened criminals that have been arrested before would work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if they started acting like law-abiding citizens instead of spoiled brats looking for trouble....the cops would leave them alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the white  adult who slapped the 19 year old was ever charged with assault? Did everyone forget about her entirely? The "slapper" woman actually started the entire melee with HER BIG MOUTH followed by putting her hands on someone! Was she arrested?
Click to expand...


  Didnt you read the guys Twittter message?


----------



## thanatos144

This is what happens when parents teach thier kids to be thugs 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do that shit because they were taught that they CAN. If anyone complains, they get labeled with the racist card. Hell, quite a few here think I'm racist. Maybe I am. *shrug*. Is there a label where there is non tolerance for assholes....regardless of race? That would be me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo ought to try reading the Constitution. People have a RIGHT to be assholes as log as being one doesn't infringe on the rights of another person.
Click to expand...


 Not on private property they dont.


----------



## Stephanie

thanatos144 said:


> This is what happens when parents teach thier kids to be thugs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk



Yep and we are seeing it from ALL colors, race, etc
but why not they'll get people stroking them for being CHILDREEEEEEEEN.

We are heading into the gutter I don't see us getting out of


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> Angel Pie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl was told several times to move along, she stayed and argued with the cop thus hindering the police officer. He then ordered her to the ground and she resisted so he PUT her on the ground. In cases like these where the cops are greatly outnumbered the more need for them to gain control, handcuffing and seating people is for their own safety and the safety of the cops. The girl should have walked away when told to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had kids and they acted like a bunch immature thugs.    When the police ordered everyone to leave....YOU LEAVE!   You don't stick around.  Also many of those teens do not live there.  They all went to that home become some moron invited everyone on social media.  These "children" were going into other people's private property.  So yes, that cop did the best he could as he wait for backup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are invited onto private property as a guest in a common area that isn't a crime. It had been done before  by this teen and her mom with no incident. The difference this tine is that a white female tenant took matters into her own hands to enforce the guest policy. She insulted people and assaulted someone without any consequence whatsoever!
Click to expand...


  So I guess the security guards efforts dont matter?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> too many savages around
> 
> to throw a public party LOL
> 
> these are dangerous times
> 
> 
> 
> Kids having good  clean fun is savagery?  Everything was OK until a white  gal decided she was going to enforce the guest rules  by directing  epithets at and striking a teen-ager... allegedly!
Click to expand...


    You call smoking weed and drinking by a bunch of minors good clean fun?


----------



## ClosedCaption

thanatos144 said:


> This is what happens when parents teach thier kids to be thugs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk



Geez, even when no law is broken pre-teens and teens are labeled "thugs"?

Cant a black kid be a kid anymore?  Oh, right...black kids are never kids.  Steph keeps talking about how "big" they are.  Wink Wink


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> too many savages around
> 
> to throw a public party LOL
> 
> these are dangerous times
> 
> 
> 
> Kids having good  clean fun is savagery?  Everything was OK until a white  gal decided she was going to enforce the guest rules  by directing  epithets at and striking a teen-ager... allegedly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call smoking weed and drinking by a bunch of minors good clean fun?
Click to expand...



Why are you lying?  Because Obama is driving a wedge between the races?

There hasnt been one report of anyone smoking or drinking except one FB guy.  LOL


----------



## ClosedCaption

No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.

Thats funny


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny




Criminal behavior slides all the time. Especially if the media and race is involved.


----------



## Stephanie

Electing a black President did us a HELL of lot of good. way to go. I haven't seen things this bad since the 60s. video at the site

SNIP:

*WTF!?! Black activist threatens acts of TERRORISM AGAINST COPS because of McKinney racism*


Sweet Jesus this escalated quickly. MSNBC went away from a black activist press conference when the guy made a threat against America saying that they would commit ISIS-style acts of terrorism if racism wasn’t fixed.

Watch below:







Wow that dude needs to stay the hell away from microphones. More about McKinney here and here. 

all of it here:

Read more: http://therightscoop.com/wtf-black-activist-threatens-acts-of-terrorism-against-america-because-of-mckinney-racism/#ixzz3cZZUFsWn


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You call smoking weed and drinking by a bunch of minors good clean fun?



Absolutely.  As long as everyone gets home safe at the end of the night.
​


----------



## bucs90

Stephanie said:


> Electing a black President did us a HELL of lot of good. way to go. I haven't seen things this bad since the 60s. video at the site
> 
> SNIP:
> 
> *WTF!?! Black activist threatens acts of TERRORISM AGAINST COPS because of McKinney racism*
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus this escalated quickly. MSNBC went away from a black activist press conference when the guy made a threat against America saying that they would commit ISIS-style acts of terrorism if racism wasn’t fixed.
> 
> Watch below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that dude needs to stay the hell away from microphones. More about McKinney here and here.
> 
> all of it here:
> 
> Read more: http://therightscoop.com/wtf-black-activist-threatens-acts-of-terrorism-against-america-because-of-mckinney-racism/#ixzz3cZZUFsWn



WOW. A black community activist literally threatening ISIS style attacks on law enforcement. 

Huh.

Wonder if Obamas admin will label black activists as "possible domestic terrorists" like they did our returning vets who fought ISIS?


----------



## bucs90

It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable. 

But this will have to do for now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> too many savages around
> 
> to throw a public party LOL
> 
> these are dangerous times
> 
> 
> 
> Kids having good  clean fun is savagery?  Everything was OK until a white  gal decided she was going to enforce the guest rules  by directing  epithets at and striking a teen-ager... allegedly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call smoking weed and drinking by a bunch of minors good clean fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you lying?  Because Obama is driving a wedge between the races?
> 
> There hasnt been one report of anyone smoking or drinking except one FB guy.  LOL
Click to expand...


  So you find it hard to believe a bunch of teenagers were smoking pot and drinking?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny



   So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!


----------



## bucs90

MSNBC is lying about this. 

Their opinion headlines on msnbc.com:

"Joe: Dont pull a gun on teens in bathing suits."
Truth: He didnt. He pulled a gun on the two fully clothed males who tried to swarm him as he made an arrest.

"Cop pulled gun to break up pool party"
Truth: No...he was using voice commands and physical detention to break up a FIGHT at a pool. He was about to be swarmed by two men while making an arrest...and used his gun to back the hooligans off.


God damn lying fucking liberals trying to spark more racial unrest.


----------



## Correll

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
Click to expand...



YOu have to run after them.

An action for which libs have been attacking the cop (running around like a chicken with his head cut off_


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
Click to expand...


Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
Click to expand...


Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?

The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.
Click to expand...



   Cant shoot em,cant chase em,cant detain em....or you're a racist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
Click to expand...


  You're full of shit. 
Use the Google......you might learn something.


----------



## longknife

*Here’s the REST OF THE STORY Behind the Police Abuse at the McKinney Pool Party*


And, if course, it's not exactly how the liberal media is reporting it. A DJ sent out tweets inviting kids to a pool party, charging $15 each. Nobody knows who invited him and he was on private land outside the private swimming pool. Check out the story and video @ Here s the REST OF THE STORY Behind the Police Abuse at the McKinney Pool Party - The Gateway Pundit


So, This "Texas Pool Party" Story Seems to be Premised on, Get This, a Huge Lie @ Ace of Spades HQ


Are we surprised at who the demonstrators are?


http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/660/media/images/83502000/jpg/_83502688_83502687.jpg


Story @ McKinney video Protest over Texas pool party policing - BBC News


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant shoot em,cant chase em,cant detain em....or you're a racist.
Click to expand...



More drama queenery, no one is against chasing or detaining anyone.  All I'm saying is just dont shoot an unarmed person, sorry for being unreasonable


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant shoot em,cant chase em,cant detain em....or you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More drama queenery, no one is against chasing or detaining anyone.  All I'm saying is just dont shoot an unarmed person, sorry for being unreasonable
Click to expand...


   Than STFU because no one got shot.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her. 

And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint. 

When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit.
> Use the Google......you might learn something.
Click to expand...



Nice try, but thats your tell when you dont have anything.  Fortunatley for you I happen to know from experience that a bottle is unable to run.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant shoot em,cant chase em,cant detain em....or you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More drama queenery, no one is against chasing or detaining anyone.  All I'm saying is just dont shoot an unarmed person, sorry for being unreasonable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than STFU because no one got shot.
Click to expand...


Stop being a drama queen, no one is against detaining or chasing.  I just want you to know that


----------



## Katzndogz

The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit.
> Use the Google......you might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but thats your tell when you dont have anything.  Fortunatley for you I happen to know from experience that a bottle is unable to run.
Click to expand...


   Getting desperate I see.
Yet another situation with blacks acting badly blows up in the face of liberals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant shoot em,cant chase em,cant detain em....or you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More drama queenery, no one is against chasing or detaining anyone.  All I'm saying is just dont shoot an unarmed person, sorry for being unreasonable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than STFU because no one got shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being a drama queen, no one is against detaining or chasing.  I just want you to know that
Click to expand...


  Then what the fuck are you whining about?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tipsycatlover said:


> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.



     Those types should fear an armed public more than the cops.
  A thirty round mag is a great equalizer when out numbered.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha hes an idiot. Yes...you cant arrest the trouble makers when they run and disobey orders unless...well...you grab them and detain them. Maybe even have to put a few onto the ground. GOD FORBID any be black females. If so....you may lose your career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant shoot em,cant chase em,cant detain em....or you're a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More drama queenery, no one is against chasing or detaining anyone.  All I'm saying is just dont shoot an unarmed person, sorry for being unreasonable
Click to expand...


What if several "unarmed" persons jump on you at once? I know you're a certified badass and all...but I doubt you would win vs multiple attackers. Thats why he pulled a gun....and guess what....the hooligans backed off.


----------



## Stephanie

Tipsycatlover said:


> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.



Yep, we are being SET UP and it's going to be the INNOCENT like in Ferguson, Baltimore, etc the one PAYING FOR IT


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those types should fear an armed public more than the cops.
> A thirty round mag is a great equalizer when out numbered.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately. ..for the next few years its gonna get to the point that the armed public may have to take the law into their own hands. Police are going to stand down. They almost have to for the sake of the country....the liberals are trying to spark a god damn racial civil war.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Tipsycatlover said:


> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.



You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.  

You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party


What else did you see?  Demons?


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was arrested, no one was charged.  There cant be criminal behavior there unless the cops let it slide.
> 
> Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit.
> Use the Google......you might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but thats your tell when you dont have anything.  Fortunatley for you I happen to know from experience that a bottle is unable to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting desperate I see.
> Yet another situation with blacks acting badly blows up in the face of liberals.
Click to expand...



Just stop lying, I dont think you have to lie to make a point


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you arrest the trouble makers when they ran off you simple minded fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit.
> Use the Google......you might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but thats your tell when you dont have anything.  Fortunatley for you I happen to know from experience that a bottle is unable to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting desperate I see.
> Yet another situation with blacks acting badly blows up in the face of liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop lying, I dont think you have to lie to make a point
Click to expand...


  If black people hate white people so much why dont they have parties in their own neighborhoods?


----------



## Correll

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit.
> Use the Google......you might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but thats your tell when you dont have anything.  Fortunatley for you I happen to know from experience that a bottle is unable to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting desperate I see.
> Yet another situation with blacks acting badly blows up in the face of liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop lying, I dont think you have to lie to make a point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If black people hate white people so much why dont they have parties in their own neighborhoods?
Click to expand...


Too dangerous.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
Click to expand...


I saw a bunch of teens and a bunch of people running and possibly fighting...all occurring at a pool party with countless uninvited attendees who the property owners wanted to leave. 

Cops got called for a fight. 
Cops showed up and saw people running everywhere. 

Thats a situation you dont solve with hugs.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better question is: How do you arrest them when they dont exist?
> 
> The cops, neighbors, police report nothing says anything about smoking and drinking.  Did the bottles run away too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit.
> Use the Google......you might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but thats your tell when you dont have anything.  Fortunatley for you I happen to know from experience that a bottle is unable to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting desperate I see.
> Yet another situation with blacks acting badly blows up in the face of liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop lying, I dont think you have to lie to make a point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If black people hate white people so much why dont they have parties in their own neighborhoods?
Click to expand...


Yo, didnt I tell you stop the drama queen routine?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw a bunch of teens and a bunch of people running and possibly fighting...all occurring at a pool party with countless uninvited attendees who the property owners wanted to leave.
> 
> Cops got called for a fight.
> Cops showed up and saw people running everywhere.
> 
> Thats a situation you dont solve with hugs.
Click to expand...



Kids have been running when police show up to a party since before you and I.  But this is the first I'm hearing that they are gang members for doing so.


----------



## Katzndogz

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those types should fear an armed public more than the cops.
> A thirty round mag is a great equalizer when out numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. ..for the next few years its gonna get to the point that the armed public may have to take the law into their own hands. Police are going to stand down. They almost have to for the sake of the country....the liberals are trying to spark a god damn racial civil war.
Click to expand...


Spark?  Really.  Spark?  It's already a fire, and spreading.   Every time the police are called, they are surrounded by a mob trying to incite another incident.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those types should fear an armed public more than the cops.
> A thirty round mag is a great equalizer when out numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. ..for the next few years its gonna get to the point that the armed public may have to take the law into their own hands. Police are going to stand down. They almost have to for the sake of the country....the liberals are trying to spark a god damn racial civil war.
Click to expand...


  Not worried,they're outnumbered by a large margin and we're better armed.


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.


yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
Click to expand...


  Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?


----------



## RKMBrown

Delta4Embassy said:


> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.


Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.


----------



## Stephanie

Guess who's hands are in ALL this stirring this up ON US ALL?

Who stated a long time ago the police acted stupidly?

who said if he had a son he could be Trayvon Martin.

who sent the DOD into Ferguson, Baltimore, to act like it' s because of RACE

WHO HAS had Al Sharpton visit our white house more than: 60 TIMES

wake the hell up


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....
Click to expand...


 I guess she should have followed instructions.
I bet she gets a lot of "doesnt work well with others" on her report card.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Tipsycatlover said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those types should fear an armed public more than the cops.
> A thirty round mag is a great equalizer when out numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. ..for the next few years its gonna get to the point that the armed public may have to take the law into their own hands. Police are going to stand down. They almost have to for the sake of the country....the liberals are trying to spark a god damn racial civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spark?  Really.  Spark?  It's already a fire, and spreading.   Every time the police are called, they are surrounded by a mob trying to incite another incident.
Click to expand...


This message brought to you by Obama wont let this guy stop being a drama queen


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
Click to expand...

out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those types should fear an armed public more than the cops.
> A thirty round mag is a great equalizer when out numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. ..for the next few years its gonna get to the point that the armed public may have to take the law into their own hands. Police are going to stand down. They almost have to for the sake of the country....the liberals are trying to spark a god damn racial civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worried,they're outnumbered by a large margin and we're better armed.
Click to expand...



This message brought to you by OBAMA wants a race war and this guy cant help but bring it up because OBAMA made him...or BLACKS did....

Or something, one things for sure hes not responsible for his words!


----------



## ClosedCaption

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?
Click to expand...



They dont know, the presence of black faces trigger a response that something must be wrong.

Look at what they said so far, gangs...attacking police....thugs....etc.  And they got all that from a bunch of 14 year olds at a pool party


----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.
Click to expand...


Haha "children"? The two males who tried to swarm him hardly looked like elementary school kids.


----------



## Stephanie

GUESS who it helps for all this whipped UP chaos, rioting, lootings, mayhem brought down on us?

WHO is the President right now? guess what party they belong to? who was Eric Holder back in the 60s? (research it)

we need to be PREPARED.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?
Click to expand...


  Have you been sleeping through this whole incident?


----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?
Click to expand...


Fighting.  Running from cops. Confronting cops. Swarming over cops as they try to detain someone. The girl resisting being handcuffed.

Not to mention mass trespassing at an HOA owned pool without permission.


----------



## bucs90

This incident is so petty in the big picture...but the fact that its national news says so many things. One...the media wants a race war. Makes for good ratings. And ignorant liberals are willing pawns eating it all up. Two...cops are standing down in massive numbers. People are gonna be fending for themselves more and more often. Get ready for THOUSANDS of George Zimmerman type incidents in the future. 

The left wants it. Because their race war amplifies when white civilians kill black criminals even more than when cops do.

How do spark that? Get cops to stand down (check). Embolden black criminals (check). Anger white property owners (check). Now...wait for inevitable confrontations. ...which are about to begin. 

ISIS? Pshhh. The American left wing is a far greater threat to this country.


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha "children"? The two males who tried to swarm him hardly looked like elementary school kids.
Click to expand...

tried to swarm him? ROFL  those two looked like middle school kids did they scare you?  They were black.. ooohhh scary.


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fighting.  Running from cops. Confronting cops. Swarming over cops as they try to detain someone. The girl resisting being handcuffed.
> 
> Not to mention mass trespassing at an HOA owned pool without permission.
Click to expand...

wow...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha "children"? The two males who tried to swarm him hardly looked like elementary school kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tried to swarm him? ROFL  those two looked like middle school kids did they scare you?  They were black.. ooohhh scary.
Click to expand...


  Facts are..they were told to leave and they became combative.
What did you expect to happen?


----------



## longknife

ClosedCaption said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
Click to expand...


I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha "children"? The two males who tried to swarm him hardly looked like elementary school kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tried to swarm him? ROFL  those two looked like middle school kids did they scare you?  They were black.. ooohhh scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are..they were told to leave and they became combative.
> What did you expect to happen?
Click to expand...


That makes too much sense.


----------



## bucs90

longknife said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.
Click to expand...


Yep. And the lefists and media have stirred a hornets nest to attack cops and cause cops to stand down. 

And this is just the beginning.

Carry a gun folks. And a camera. God bless the cops...but they arent in a hurry to get there anymorem


----------



## ClosedCaption

longknife said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.
Click to expand...



Really, You say property being destroyed?  What else?  Cars on fire?


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, You say property being destroyed?  What else?  Cars on fire?
Click to expand...


Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?

How?


----------



## MikeK

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?


The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse. 

How?[/QUOTE]
Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.


----------



## Correll

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.[/QUOTE]

So, if in a near mob situation, you are NOT to run after people, you are NOT to use strong language, if agitators want to stand there and rile up the crowd, you have to let them, if young males rush you, you are not allowed to react as though that is dangerous, you are not to make people sit on the ground...

And you expect to maintain private property and civil society with those rules?


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> Yep. And the lefists and media have stirred a hornets nest to attack cops and cause cops to stand down.


Ptl. Casebolt is singularly responsible for stirring up this hornet's nest.  He did it all by himself.  



> And this is just the beginning.
> 
> Carry a gun folks.


Thank you!

That will result in an immediate storm of accidental and deliberate shootings, a circumstance which is the result of years of prohibition and general ignorance re: firearms.  But the public will quickly adjust to the protocols affecting an armed population.  The criminals and the crazies will be eliminated via the natural process and our armed society will soon become a relatively polite society.  



> And a camera. God bless the cops...but they arent in a hurry to get there anymore


Job actions are effective to a limited extent.  But when things become intolerable and pressure is applied upward the National Guard will be temporarily deployed (as during the _Katrina_ event).  Emergency federal legislation will suspend or dissolve all police unions and a process of progressive terminations will quickly put an end to deliberate failure to perform.


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.[/QUOTE]

Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, You say property being destroyed?  What else?  Cars on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> How?
Click to expand...


I couldnt with all the gang members, police attacks and property damage going on how could I?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
Click to expand...


Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?[/QUOTE]

You pretend they are gang members, imagine they are destroying property, and view teens as criminals.

Then that will give you the proper mindset to deal with them.  Just keep repeating they are criminal gang bangers who are tearing shit up.  That will ensure that you treat them as human beings and make you strive for a reasonable solution


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And the lefists and media have stirred a hornets nest to attack cops and cause cops to stand down.
> 
> 
> 
> Ptl. Casebolt is singularly responsible for stirring up this hornet's nest.  He did it all by himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just the beginning.
> 
> Carry a gun folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That will result in an immediate storm of accidental and deliberate shootings, a circumstance which is the result of years of prohibition and general ignorance re: firearms.  But the public will quickly adjust to the protocols affecting an armed population.  The criminals and the crazies will be eliminated via the natural process and our armed society will soon become a relatively polite society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a camera. God bless the cops...but they arent in a hurry to get there anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Job actions are effective to a limited extent.  But when things become intolerable and pressure is applied upward the National Guard will be temporarily deployed (as during the _Katrina_ event).  Emergency federal legislation will suspend or dissolve all police unions and a process of progressive terminations will quickly put an end to deliberate failure to perform.
Click to expand...


Wrong. SCOTUS has already ruled that cops are not legally obligated to protect anyone. Their only requirement is to do a report and investigate a crime. If it takes an hour to get there...and almost no effort to stop a crime...its technically legal. Thankfully cops do a great job despite this. But...not for long.

ENJOY!


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
Click to expand...


You pretend they are gang members, imagine they are destroying property, and view teens as criminals.

Then that will give you the proper mindset to deal with them.  Just keep repeating they are criminal gang bangers who are tearing shit up.  That will ensure that you treat them as human beings and make you strive for a reasonable solution[/QUOTE]

I never called them gang members or thugs in this thread.

From what I saw...they were indeed trespassing.  They were running and resisiting cops.

Now....be a man and answer. If YOU were the cop....how would you have enforced that situation?


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police have got to recognize that any time they are called, there is a good chance that it will be a set up.  The job one of black gangs (and they are all a gang) is to eliminate the police, one by one if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, You say property being destroyed?  What else?  Cars on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldnt with all the gang members, police attacks and property damage going on how could I?
Click to expand...


A completely reasonable and serious question, and CC dodges.


----------



## MikeK

Correll said:


> So, if in a near mob situation, you are NOT to run after people, you are NOT to use strong language


Obviously not.



> . . . if agitators want to stand there and rile up the crowd, you have to let them


Under these specific circumstances, yes.  Until you are joined by a sufficient number of cops necessary to impose orderly control.  Instead, Casebolt went off like a one man band -- and in spite of it you defend his actions.  



> if young males rush you, you are not allowed to react as though that is dangerous, you are not to make people sit on the ground.


None of that would have happened if Casebolt had not provoked it by behaving like Captain Marvel.



> And you expect to maintain private property and civil society with those rules?


With the rules of expedient constraint?  Yes!  What you don't do is exactly what Casebolt did.  There was no imposing need for that.


----------



## bucs90

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a black gang?  I saw kids at a pool party.
> 
> You saw someone attack the police?  I didnt, I saw kids at a pool party
> 
> 
> What else did you see?  Demons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw youth that had no business being on private property getting rowdy and destroying private property. A bunch of young thugs like the ones who mob shopping malls, intimidate shoppers, break into businesses and take what they want because they want it - and liberals have indoctrinated them into believing it's their RIGHT to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, You say property being destroyed?  What else?  Cars on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldnt with all the gang members, police attacks and property damage going on how could I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A completely reasonable and serious question, and CC dodges.
Click to expand...

As usual. 

He just says a "more reasonable" approach. But has no answer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney

12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015



 14,81514,815 Retweets


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
Click to expand...

Fire hoses would have been better.


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if in a near mob situation, you are NOT to run after people, you are NOT to use strong language
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . if agitators want to stand there and rile up the crowd, you have to let them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under these specific circumstances, yes.  Until you are joined by a sufficient number of cops necessary to impose orderly control.  Instead, Casebolt went off like a one man band -- and in spite of it you defend his actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if young males rush you, you are not allowed to react as though that is dangerous, you are not to make people sit on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that would have happened if Casebolt had not provoked it by behaving like Captain Marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you expect to maintain private property and civil society with those rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the rules of expedient constraint?  Yes!  What you don't do is exactly what Casebolt did.  There was no imposing need for that.
Click to expand...


Newsflash: They arent sending the whole PD for a fight at a pool. OTHER calls are going on all day. Cops can NOT just let shit keep escalating unchecked....thats what led to Baltimore burning.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets





Still dodging.

If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend they are gang members, imagine they are destroying property, and view teens as criminals.
> 
> Then that will give you the proper mindset to deal with them.  Just keep repeating they are criminal gang bangers who are tearing shit up.  That will ensure that you treat them as human beings and make you strive for a reasonable solution
Click to expand...


I never called them gang members or thugs in this thread.

From what I saw...they were indeed trespassing.  They were running and resisiting cops.

Now....be a man and answer. If YOU were the cop....how would you have enforced that situation?[/QUOTE]


Heres a clue guy, this isnt about you and me. This is about how those people were treated not about a game of "what would you do" so you can quote is and just respond with the equivilent of this pic





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
Click to expand...



Stephen Anfield @StephenAnfield
A police officer who feels threatened by a teenager in a bathing suit might need to reevaluate their career choice. #McKinney

7:16 PM - 7 Jun 2015



 4,1864,186 Retweets


----------



## Pogo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.



"admitted"??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is she wrong?  Is McKinney Texas in North Korea?

I gotta admit, I've never thought of the First Amendment as something to be in any way ashamed of.  
You do?  
That's just bizarre.



Delta4Embassy said:


> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.



And that's where sheep come from.  See above.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend they are gang members, imagine they are destroying property, and view teens as criminals.
> 
> Then that will give you the proper mindset to deal with them.  Just keep repeating they are criminal gang bangers who are tearing shit up.  That will ensure that you treat them as human beings and make you strive for a reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never called them gang members or thugs in this thread.
> 
> From what I saw...they were indeed trespassing.  They were running and resisiting cops.
> 
> Now....be a man and answer. If YOU were the cop....how would you have enforced that situation?
Click to expand...



Heres a clue guy, this isnt about you and me. This is about how those people were treated not about a game of "what would you do" so you can quote is and just respond with the equivilent of this pic




http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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[/QUOTE]



Ah....refuse to answer huh. Coward.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.[/QUOTE]

  They basically told the on sight security guards to go fuck themselves so the police were called.
   Had they acted respectful from the get go none of this would have happened. 
They brought the shit on themselves and I have zero sympathy for em.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption says cop acted unreasonable.  But when asked what he would do to be reasonable he answers "this isnt about me" haha. How lame.

Because he doesnt know. He just knows he hates cops...and thats all.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

All these cop haters assume they could do the job better. They all have one thing in common, none of them have any law enforcement experience.


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are White kids bigots who don't feel they have to listen to a black man... much less a  cop? I think you are putting too much emphasis on race here. Teenagers are naturally rebellious no matter what race. Remember James Dean in rebel Without a Cause?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me the number of white kids that act like this is dwarfed by black kids acting like this. In White Society we are taught to respect authority whereas in Black Society they're taught to think about number one and not listen to authority.
> 
> This comes from the President no less. He's setting the example for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sheer duplicity on your part. Obama, as president, is 1/3 of the ultimate authority in the USA; yet, YOU and your ilk SHOW NO RESPECT FOR HIM. Black AND White kids see and hear this every day...it is YOU and people like YOU who are setting the stage for rejection of authority by our youth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents aren't entitled to respect.
> 
> Especially Bucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you speaking for mudwhistle? My reply was intended to expose him for pretending he is a proponent for authority while constantly attacking the elected leader of the Free world, President Barrack H. Obama. Don't ruin it for me! This is one of my finest moments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty pathetic.....if you think this is your best. What you're saying amounts to a mouse fart in a hurricane.
> 
> The facts of this case are against you and so are the statistics. You have to operate in a complete vacuum for what you claim to be true.
Click to expand...

One of my finest moments doesn't translate into my best no matter how much you want it to. When you start talking about  hurricanes and farts, I know I've struck a core within you. You cannot mock and belittle  Obama's authority on one hand and talk about the lack of respect for authority by Black kids on the other. That weakens any argument you have in that regard exponentially. The real pathos here is your attempted  deflection from the burden of  damaged credibility you have placed on yourself.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> Newsflash: They arent sending the whole PD for a fight at a pool.


Who suggested the "whole PD" be called for?  



> OTHER calls are going on all day. Cops can NOT just let shit keep escalating unchecked


So the way to deal with it is the way Casebolt did.  Right?  



> thats what led to Baltimore burning.


You're comparing this adolescent swimming pool disturbance with the Baltimore riots?    

Trying to justify the unjustifiable invariably results in unbalanced thinking.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend they are gang members, imagine they are destroying property, and view teens as criminals.
> 
> Then that will give you the proper mindset to deal with them.  Just keep repeating they are criminal gang bangers who are tearing shit up.  That will ensure that you treat them as human beings and make you strive for a reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never called them gang members or thugs in this thread.
> 
> From what I saw...they were indeed trespassing.  They were running and resisiting cops.
> 
> Now....be a man and answer. If YOU were the cop....how would you have enforced that situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a clue guy, this isnt about you and me. This is about how those people were treated not about a game of "what would you do" so you can quote is and just respond with the equivilent of this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
Click to expand...




Ah....refuse to answer huh. Coward.[/QUOTE]

Bravery is not playing along with your trolling game


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If you owned a pool. Or your HOA. And dozens of people who dont live there were showing up to have parties...even with a DJ and cover charge...would you want them removed?
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is, yes.  It is a simple matter of _territorial imperative --_ a natural impulse.
> 
> How?
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire hoses would have been better.
Click to expand...


   It wouldnt matter what method was used.
These liberal homos and negro scoff laws would still cry like little bitchs.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption says cop acted unreasonable.  But when asked what he would do to be reasonable he answers "this isnt about me" haha. How lame.
> 
> Because he doesnt know. He just knows he hates cops...and thats all.



I'm not a cop


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *All these cop haters assume they could do the job better.* They all have one thing in common, none of them have any law enforcement experience.




Not one person said that I just want you to know


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Anfield @StephenAnfield
> A police officer who feels threatened by a teenager in a bathing suit might need to reevaluate their career choice. #McKinney
> 
> 7:16 PM - 7 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 4,1864,186 Retweets
Click to expand...


 The two punks that rushed up to the officer werent wearing bathing suits.
Liberals lie,it's just what they do.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Anfield @StephenAnfield
> A police officer who feels threatened by a teenager in a bathing suit might need to reevaluate their career choice. #McKinney
> 
> 7:16 PM - 7 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 4,1864,186 Retweets
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two punks that rushed up to the officer werent wearing bathing suits.
> Liberals lie,it's just what they do.
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the way Ptl. Casebolt went about it.  This is not 1980s Mississippi.  Certain constraints are necessary within the contemporary political and cultural atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend they are gang members, imagine they are destroying property, and view teens as criminals.
> 
> Then that will give you the proper mindset to deal with them.  Just keep repeating they are criminal gang bangers who are tearing shit up.  That will ensure that you treat them as human beings and make you strive for a reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never called them gang members or thugs in this thread.
> 
> From what I saw...they were indeed trespassing.  They were running and resisiting cops.
> 
> Now....be a man and answer. If YOU were the cop....how would you have enforced that situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a clue guy, this isnt about you and me. This is about how those people were treated not about a game of "what would you do" so you can quote is and just respond with the equivilent of this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....refuse to answer huh. Coward.
Click to expand...


Bravery is not playing along with your trolling game[/QUOTE]

So asking "what would you have done in his shoes" is now trolling haha? 

Why cant you answer? If his actions were so grossly inappropriate. ...then it should be VERY easy for you to tell me what a more reasoned approach you would take.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption says cop acted unreasonable.  But when asked what he would do to be reasonable he answers "this isnt about me" haha. How lame.
> 
> Because he doesnt know. He just knows he hates cops...and thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a cop
Click to expand...


But if you were...how would you have handled it? Amazing how you're dodging.


----------



## Camp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Anfield @StephenAnfield
> A police officer who feels threatened by a teenager in a bathing suit might need to reevaluate their career choice. #McKinney
> 
> 7:16 PM - 7 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 4,1864,186 Retweets
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two punks that rushed up to the officer werent wearing bathing suits.
> Liberals lie,it's just what they do.
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the two who were running away when the cop pulled his weapon? Who said they were wearing bathing suits?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Anfield @StephenAnfield
> A police officer who feels threatened by a teenager in a bathing suit might need to reevaluate their career choice. #McKinney
> 
> 7:16 PM - 7 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 4,1864,186 Retweets
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two punks that rushed up to the officer werent wearing bathing suits.
> Liberals lie,it's just what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 So how many pool party crashers died?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
Click to expand...

None of these fucks have ever been a cop. This is the point.


----------



## ClosedCaption

A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"

Thats his whole game


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Camp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Anfield @StephenAnfield
> A police officer who feels threatened by a teenager in a bathing suit might need to reevaluate their career choice. #McKinney
> 
> 7:16 PM - 7 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 4,1864,186 Retweets
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two punks that rushed up to the officer werent wearing bathing suits.
> Liberals lie,it's just what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about the two who were running away when the cop pulled his weapon? Who said they were wearing bathing suits?
Click to expand...


  So why dont you point out in the video where anyone was running away when the officer pulled his firearm other than the two punks who rushed at the officer that weren't wearing bathing suites?


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.

If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???

Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these fucks have ever been a cop. This is the point.
Click to expand...



Thats what I said.  Bucs seems overjoyed when no one can provide text book answers to his former profession.

Its like the Tech guy laughing and asking how you would remove a virus.  Then they wait and chuckle the whole time.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game



So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??

Grow a pair. What would you have done?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.



No, I thought you realized

what would you have done in his shoes???

Answer: Better


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these fucks have ever been a cop. This is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I said.  Bucs seems overjoyed when no one can provide text book answers to his former profession.
> 
> Its like the Tech guy laughing and asking how you would remove a virus.  Then they wait and chuckle the whole time.
Click to expand...


Apples and oranges. I dont rip tech guys or pilots. Even when they do things I dont understand. 


You are SO sure this cop was grossly inappropriate. 

Ok. Then what should he have done? If you were him...what would you do?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
Click to expand...


I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandi Livingston @mandilivingston
> Last week I'm told a 14 yo can't be held responsible for a crime #Duggar. This week, I'm told a 14 yo deserves police brutality #McKinney
> 
> 12:01 AM - 8 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 14,81514,815 Retweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dodging.
> 
> If you're the cop...how do you handle it? Hug em into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these fucks have ever been a cop. This is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I said.  Bucs seems overjoyed when no one can provide text book answers to his former profession.
> 
> Its like the Tech guy laughing and asking how you would remove a virus.  Then they wait and chuckle the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges. I dont rip tech guys or pilots. Even when they do things I dont understand.
> 
> 
> You are SO sure this cop was grossly inappropriate.
> 
> Ok. Then what should he have done? If you were him...what would you do?
Click to expand...


Tech guys are generally lame


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.



  Thats just it. Nothing is what they want to happen,they'd prefer that the little shits do as they please and to hell with the people who they were bothering that have a right to be there.
   Every single time blacks and libs cry about this type of shit they never and I mean never have a better answer or solution,and the people who get bitch slapped are always up to no good and ignore the commands of police.
   Here's an idea libs and ferals...STOP BEING ANTISOCIAL COCKSUCKERS!!!!


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I thought you realized
> 
> what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Answer: Better
Click to expand...



Ok....how? You have no answer. This is an epic dodge you're displaying. Some of the finest hypocrisy ive ever seen.

HOW would you have done the job better?


----------



## ClosedCaption

The cop at the beginning handled it nicely


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?
Click to expand...


  Than tell us your wonderful plan.


----------



## Camp

The protest and marches are showing up next Monday. An issue will be made and eventually the cops and their supporters will have to agree not to beat up bikini clad 14 year old little girls.


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just it. Nothing is what they want to happen,they'd prefer that the little shits do as they please and to hell with the people who they were bothering that have a right to be there.
> Every single time blacks and libs cry about this type of shit they never and I mean never have a better answer or solution,and the people who get bitch slapped are always up to no good and ignore the commands of police.
> Here's an idea libs and ferals...STOP BEING ANTISOCIAL COCKSUCKERS!!!!
Click to expand...


ClosedCaption just says he'd have done the job "better".

No details. Just that he'd do it better.

Im gonna keep asking til he answers.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I thought you realized
> 
> what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Answer: Better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....how? You have no answer. This is an epic dodge you're displaying. Some of the finest hypocrisy ive ever seen.
> 
> HOW would you have done the job better?
Click to expand...


By being better.

Sorry, I'm startign to realize Capt Barrell roll did everything right, is that what I'm supposed to say?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> The cop at the beginning handled it nicely



  He was dealing with the cooperative one's.
Whats your plan for the one's who act like shitheads and disobey the police?


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than tell us your wonderful plan.
Click to expand...


He has no plan. When ClosedCaption was asked what he would've done he said "this isnt about me" and later just said he'd have simply done "better". 

But no specifics.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I thought you realized
> 
> what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Answer: Better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....how? You have no answer. This is an epic dodge you're displaying. Some of the finest hypocrisy ive ever seen.
> 
> HOW would you have done the job better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being better.
> 
> Sorry, I'm startign to realize Capt Barrell roll did everything right, is that what I'm supposed to say?
Click to expand...



HOW would you have "been better"???

Its such an incredibly simple question....yet for like the 10th time you dodge it. 

In his shoes...what would you have done?


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than tell us your wonderful plan.
Click to expand...



Plan?  Now I need a plan too?  Well first I wouldnt be a shit head with a tiny dick who fears children.  Then I'd be better. Then I'd look at the other cop who was acting like a human being and see he's like me.  Then I'd be nice and treat people like humans.  Then I'd ask what the problem was and seek ways to resolve it. Then I'd think about what a good solution would be...maybe I'd ask Capt Calm what he thinks.  He seems to have it together


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption caption refused to answer....three times....this simple question.
> 
> If the cops actions were so grossly negligent. ...what would you have done in his shoes???
> 
> Simple question. ClosedCaption is dumbfounded by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just it. Nothing is what they want to happen,they'd prefer that the little shits do as they please and to hell with the people who they were bothering that have a right to be there.
> Every single time blacks and libs cry about this type of shit they never and I mean never have a better answer or solution,and the people who get bitch slapped are always up to no good and ignore the commands of police.
> Here's an idea libs and ferals...STOP BEING ANTISOCIAL COCKSUCKERS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption just says he'd have done the job "better".
> 
> No details. Just that he'd do it better.
> 
> Im gonna keep asking til he answers.
Click to expand...


  He doesnt have an answer. In his world you cant touch em,chase em,taz em,shoot em,pepper spray em..you have to say pretty please and they dont comply well thats okay.....because white people!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

I didnt know in order to disagree with someones actions you must have a plan of hypothetically what would I do if I was a cop?

Seems only to apply to butthurt retired cops but ok


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than tell us your wonderful plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan?  Now I need a plan too?  Well first I wouldnt be a shit head with a tiny dick who fears children.  Then I'd be better. Then I'd look at the other cop who was acting like a human being and see he's like me.  Then I'd be nice and treat people like humans.  Then I'd ask what the problem was and seek ways to resolve it. Then I'd think about what a good solution would be...maybe I'd ask Capt Calm what he thinks.  He seems to have it together
Click to expand...


  In other words you have no answer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot asking me how I would land a plane isnt looking for insight, neither is Bucs.  He just wants to ask you about training you never received and then yell "AHA!"
> 
> Thats his whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than tell us your wonderful plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan?  Now I need a plan too?  Well first I wouldnt be a shit head with a tiny dick who fears children.  Then I'd be better. Then I'd look at the other cop who was acting like a human being and see he's like me.  Then I'd be nice and treat people like humans.  Then I'd ask what the problem was and seek ways to resolve it. Then I'd think about what a good solution would be...maybe I'd ask Capt Calm what he thinks.  He seems to have it together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you have no answer.
Click to expand...



Well, I told you no matter what I say you'll just say I dont have an answer.  I said I'd act like the first cop.  And your response is....what?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.



 You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.


----------



## thanatos144

ClosedCaption said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when parents teach thier kids to be thugs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, even when no law is broken pre-teens and teens are labeled "thugs"?
> 
> Cant a black kid be a kid anymore?  Oh, right...black kids are never kids.  Steph keeps talking about how "big" they are.  Wink Wink
Click to expand...

Trespassing is illegal

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you dont know whats appropriate for the situation. ..how can you say this isnt appropriate? ??
> 
> Grow a pair. What would you have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know whats appropriate just not what a cop would do.  Me?  I'd do better than that guy.  We good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than tell us your wonderful plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan?  Now I need a plan too?  Well first I wouldnt be a shit head with a tiny dick who fears children.  Then I'd be better. Then I'd look at the other cop who was acting like a human being and see he's like me.  Then I'd be nice and treat people like humans.  Then I'd ask what the problem was and seek ways to resolve it. Then I'd think about what a good solution would be...maybe I'd ask Capt Calm what he thinks.  He seems to have it together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you have no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I told you no matter what I say you'll just say I dont have an answer.  I said I'd act like the first cop.  And your response is....what?
Click to expand...


  You disapprove yet cant offer a better solution.
How do you deal with unruly suspects that fail to comply without touching them?


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
Click to expand...




ClosedCaption said:


> I said I'd act like the first cop


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.



Um yeah. You're so outraged about the cops actions. Well...you must have a preconceived idea of what he should have done to compare it to...otherwise you wouldnt be angry. Its simple logic.

So you get there. Lots of people running. Possible fight. Trespassers that the HOA wants gone. Some are confrontational. 

So...how do you deal with it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Those suspects werent unruly.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
Click to expand...




ClosedCaption said:


> I said I'd act like the first cop. And your response is....what?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah. You're so outraged about the cops actions. Well...you must have a preconceived idea of what he should have done to compare it to...otherwise you wouldnt be angry. Its simple logic.
> 
> So you get there. Lots of people running. Possible fight. Trespassers that the HOA wants gone. Some are confrontational.
> 
> So...how do you deal with it?
Click to expand...


  He knows damn well there's only one answer. But to admit that blows his whole little game out of the water.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah. You're so outraged about the cops actions. Well...you must have a preconceived idea of what he should have done to compare it to...otherwise you wouldnt be angry. Its simple logic.
> 
> So you get there. Lots of people running. Possible fight. Trespassers that the HOA wants gone. Some are confrontational.
> 
> So...how do you deal with it?
Click to expand...


Jesus christ...



ClosedCaption said:


> I said I'd act like the first cop. And your response is....what?


----------



## bucs90

[QU


ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"ClosedCaption, post: 11565404, member: 25032"]





HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
Click to expand...




ClosedCaption said:


> I said I'd act like the first cop


[/QUOTE]
So youd stand around and not do shit? 

Yep. Thats the best way to stop an unruly crowd. See Baltimore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah. You're so outraged about the cops actions. Well...you must have a preconceived idea of what he should have done to compare it to...otherwise you wouldnt be angry. Its simple logic.
> 
> So you get there. Lots of people running. Possible fight. Trespassers that the HOA wants gone. Some are confrontational.
> 
> So...how do you deal with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus christ...
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop. And your response is....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


   The first cop was dealing with the cooperative people.
How do you deal with an unruly suspect without using some kind of force?


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah. You're so outraged about the cops actions. Well...you must have a preconceived idea of what he should have done to compare it to...otherwise you wouldnt be angry. Its simple logic.
> 
> So you get there. Lots of people running. Possible fight. Trespassers that the HOA wants gone. Some are confrontational.
> 
> So...how do you deal with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus christ...
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop. And your response is....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



What a "cop out". No pun.

You're answer is walk in slowly and dont do shit....except speak to the cooperative people....and ignore the uncooperative ones? Yep. Works every time haha.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "ClosedCaption, post: 11565404, member: 25032"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So youd stand around and not do shit?

Yep. Thats the best way to stop an unruly crowd. See Baltimore.[/QUOTE]


So youre back to the original schtick then where you just go


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah. You're so outraged about the cops actions. Well...you must have a preconceived idea of what he should have done to compare it to...otherwise you wouldnt be angry. Its simple logic.
> 
> So you get there. Lots of people running. Possible fight. Trespassers that the HOA wants gone. Some are confrontational.
> 
> So...how do you deal with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus christ...
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop. And your response is....what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first cop was dealing with the cooperative people.
> How do you deal with an unruly suspect without using some kind of force?
Click to expand...


Yes. Thats his answer.

Deal with the calm cooperative ones.
Ignore the uncooperative ones.

He'd make a helluva cop.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "ClosedCaption, post: 11565404, member: 25032"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucs is at the part of the program where he just screams "HOW" over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You disapprove of the cops actions but you have no answer on how to deal with unruly suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'd act like the first cop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youd stand around and not do shit?
> 
> Yep. Thats the best way to stop an unruly crowd. See Baltimore.
Click to expand...



So youre back to the original schtick then where you just go







[/QUOTE]


Im just confirming....thats your answer? Deal with cooperative ones. Ignore the uncooperative ones. Right?


----------



## bucs90

Well....

I see the question "What would you have done" has run the lefties off. 

At least ClosedCaption answered. 3 times:

1- " Im not a cop. This isnt about me."
2- "I would've done better."
3- Deal with cooperative ones. Ignore uncooperative ones.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Number 3 doesnt have quotes for a reason


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Number 3 doesnt have quotes for a reason




THAT'S YOUR ANSWER?!


----------



## bodecea

Cameras everywhere on everyone.  We're sure getting some eye-opening experience on the old cop status quo.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.

A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney



> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Number 3 doesnt have quotes for a reason



You dont deny it. Your chicken shit answer EVENTUALLY became "Id do what the other cop did".

The other cop didnt do shit. He spoke to cooperative ones. Ignored uncooperative ones. 

I assume thats your answer.


----------



## ClosedCaption

FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.

I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it


----------



## bucs90

bodecea said:


> Cameras everywhere on everyone.  We're sure getting some eye-opening experience on the old cop status quo.



Same question. What would you have done?


----------



## Meathead

FFS, the cop overreacted. No one was killed or injured.

WTF is wrong with  you people? Hundreds die in gang shootings every month in America's big cities.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 3 doesnt have quotes for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont deny it. Your chicken shit answer EVENTUALLY became "Id do what the other cop did".
> 
> The other cop didnt do shit. He spoke to cooperative ones. Ignored uncooperative ones.
> 
> I assume thats your answer.
Click to expand...



*The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. *It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.*


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it



You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.

So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it




Got it, no harsh language, no raised voice.


Would you like to take a moment to tell us how angry you are about the complete disrespect for the property and privacy rights of those that lived at the complex?


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 3 doesnt have quotes for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont deny it. Your chicken shit answer EVENTUALLY became "Id do what the other cop did".
> 
> The other cop didnt do shit. He spoke to cooperative ones. Ignored uncooperative ones.
> 
> I assume thats your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. *It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.*
Click to expand...


Yeah...read it the first time. No need to repost it in bold.

Undisciplined teens wont respect an authority figure who is uncompromising.  No surprise there. The answer then is to compromise? Make cooperation voluntary? Break up fights with hugs and calm pleas of "pretty please with a cherry on top"?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
Click to expand...



What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust.

Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.


----------



## bucs90

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, no harsh language, no raised voice.
> 
> 
> Would you like to take a moment to tell us how angry you are about the complete disrespect for the property and privacy rights of those that lived at the complex?
Click to expand...



Apparently thats right.

Cops arent to use loud voices. Or mean language. No stout posture. Limited direct eye contact. Cooperation should be a negotiation and compromise. Dont be overly...you know...all in chargy and shit. Just be cool bro ya know?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
Click to expand...


  You still havent told us how you'd deal with an unruly suspect without using some kind of force.

     Kumbaya my Lord kubaya...


----------



## thanatos144

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?
Click to expand...

Violence and disturbing the peace.... I know in your progressive mind this is fine 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

thanatos144 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well this was not a violent neighborhood... this was a cop out of control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope..it was a bunch of trespassing punks out of control.
> They were told to leave and they refused. What would you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of control.. ? What did they do "swim" uncontrollably?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Violence and disturbing the peace.... I know in your progressive mind this is fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


  Unless of course it's their shit getting fucked up....
Than they cant wait to tell you how the police aren't doing their job.


----------



## Pogo

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
Click to expand...


   

Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.




theDoctorisIn said:


> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
Click to expand...


This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Ireland, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  Because of that they're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.

The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".

It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking its nature and working from that point.  But no, we can't do that.  Too much like thought.  And that's what fills up prisons with pot smokers.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
Click to expand...

Fucking shame the police will still come when shit heads like you need them because you sure don't deserve thier protection

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
Click to expand...


An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.

Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?


In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.  

The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing. 

Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
Click to expand...


>> An officer in McKinney, Texas, dashes down a sidewalk, losing his flashlight as he runs past a teenage videographer toward an emergency. Seconds later, the teen with the camera walks up to another officer, one who is standing with a group of kids. “I’m just saying,” the officer is saying in a calm, corrective tone that parents and school teachers everywhere will recognize. “Don’t take off running when the cops get here.”

He thanks the videographer for returning the flashlight, then listens for a few seconds as the kids around him try to explain who was and was not involved in a prior incident. “Okay, guys, I appreciate that,” the as-yet-unidentified officer says. He responds to their concerns—that the police had detained the wrong people—by saying, “Okay, that’s what I’m saying. They’re free to go.” While not casual, the officer is composed. His tone is friendly and professional as he engages with the kids.

Seconds later, another officer, Corporal Eric Casebolt, is shown interacting with some of the same kids. His angry tone and aggressive attitude stand in marked contrast to the first officer in the video. “Get on the ground,” he commands sharply while pulling on a young man’s wrist in a way that looks like he’s trying to force the man to the ground with a painful joint manipulation (technically a supinating wrist lock or, for martial arts enthusiasts, kote gaeshi).

When that proves ineffective, he grabs the back of the young man’s head and shoves him down. “I told you to stay,” he yells, pointing a large metal flashlight at someone off camera. “Get your asses down on the ground.” Like the first officer, he lectures some of the kids about running from the police, but he takes a very different approach. “Don’t make me fucking run around here with thirty pounds of god-damned gear on in the sun because you want to screw around out here.” He is anything but composed, calm or professional.<<​Precisely the point I was making yesterday.  The first instance appears at video 0:35-:40; the second (Casebolt) at 0:48.

Hard to believe this asshat is a supervisor.  But such is the warrior mentality that we've had foisted on us.

Clearly this is O'bama's doing.  (/sarc)


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
Click to expand...


During that same trip in Ireland a newspaper in Limerick was lamenting that a recent murder was the 34th already that year (this was in August), a number that was way too high.

Not for the city of Limerick -- for the _entire republic of Ireland_.

The price of the mindset.


----------



## rdean

WillHaftawaite said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the white people standing around not being bothered.  The kid holding the camera was free to go where he wanted like this is America or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were 'standing around'. NOT getting in cops faces, NOT raising a ruckus.  Just 'STANDING AROUND'.
> 
> Remember the old saying, the squeaky wheel gets the grease?
Click to expand...

I'm sitting here watching White People that were at the party being interviewed and talking about who started the trouble.  They said the fighting started between two white women who started punching and pulling each other's hair and the cops never bothered them.  They said the cops targeted black children when there were white children all around.  That blacks ran when they realized they were being targeted.  These white people who were there are being interviewed even as I write this.





And the policeman kneeling on the neck and lower back of a 14 year old screaming for her mother?  And USMB right wingers have no problem with this?  Who are the animals?

Seconds later, he pulls his gun on a bunch of teens.  If he shot a couple, I have no doubt, Republicans, like the ones at the USMB would have sent him hundreds of thousands of dollars screaming "stand your ground".


----------



## ClosedCaption

MikeK said:


> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents



Correction they werent agitated until the officer escalated it...I mean, if you are one of the people who are able to see police actions on video.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
Click to expand...


   So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?


----------



## Hugo Furst

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
Click to expand...


Didn't see any when I was stationed there.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
Click to expand...


::::::::::: whhhhooooossssshhhh:::::::::::::


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
Click to expand...


So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
Offer free coupons for the KFC?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
Click to expand...


There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.

The question is _why_.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i wonder if we will ever see the day when the cops are fighting those "Killer Tomatoes" (if anyone remembers that movie classic from the 70's/early 80's)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ::::::::::: whhhhooooossssshhhh:::::::::::::
Click to expand...


  Do you frequently take a shit while posting?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
Click to expand...


Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?

If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
Click to expand...


      Pssst....check out the black population numbers.


----------



## tigerred59

ClosedCaption said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when parents teach thier kids to be thugs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, even when no law is broken pre-teens and teens are labeled "thugs"?
> 
> Cant a black kid be a kid anymore?  Oh, right...black kids are never kids.  Steph keeps talking about how "big" they are.  Wink Wink
Click to expand...



*Oh, all kids of color are labeled thugs, that is until the media does a back ground check on em' (smile)*


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
Click to expand...


Talking obviously is not an option so ya got me there....Is charades allowed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
Click to expand...


   So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
Yeah...that'll work.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst....check out the black population numbers.
Click to expand...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst....check out the black population numbers.
Click to expand...




If you look at just white-on-white violent crime in this country, it's still exponentially higher than violent crime in Iceland.

Abject racism aside, violent crime in this country is not black people's fault.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when parents teach thier kids to be thugs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, even when no law is broken pre-teens and teens are labeled "thugs"?
> 
> Cant a black kid be a kid anymore?  Oh, right...black kids are never kids.  Steph keeps talking about how "big" they are.  Wink Wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, all kids of color are labeled thugs, that is until the media does a back ground check on em' (smile)*
Click to expand...


   Show me one of these thugs we've discussed on this board lately that doesnt have a record as long as my arm.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
Click to expand...


You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

what happened in texas was a cake-walk compared to the events of furgeson,new york,south chicago, ect.


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
Click to expand...


Bravo. At least you're willing to answer. Cops face a lot of these situations. So asking for 4


ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking obviously is not an option so ya got me there....Is charades allowed?
Click to expand...


Your style of policing leads to breakdown of law and order.


----------



## bucs90

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
Click to expand...


Trespassing is a crime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking obviously is not an option so ya got me there....Is charades allowed?
Click to expand...


    How about some ideas to make the suspects hang around until reinforcements show up?


----------



## ClosedCaption

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
Click to expand...


Blacks get very few chances.  As you can see, one is over the limit


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trespassing is a crime.
Click to expand...


So you think these kids should have been arrested?


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.



*Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction they werent agitated until the officer escalated it...I mean, if you are one of the people who are able to see police actions on video.
Click to expand...


  Werent agitated? They were fighting for fucks sake!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking obviously is not an option so ya got me there....Is charades allowed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about some ideas to make the suspects hang around until reinforcements show up?
Click to expand...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking obviously is not an option so ya got me there....Is charades allowed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about some ideas to make the suspects hang around until reinforcements show up?
Click to expand...


Who are these "suspects" that you're talking about?

Are you still talking about the pool party?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> Your style of policing leads to breakdown of law and order.



Thats just what a former officer said was the right thing to do.  You havent said why it isnt because you cant, but thats ok


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst....check out the black population numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 I think your confused. He said "Iceland" not Ireland.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Irleand, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  They're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking it and working from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst....check out the black population numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at just white-on-white violent crime in this country, it's still exponentially higher than violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> Abject racism aside, violent crime in this country is not black people's fault.
Click to expand...


  You're right. A lot of it has to do with our panty waste liberal government.


----------



## ClosedCaption

A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney

*The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. I*t can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—*no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.

Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” *so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!”* As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, *Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. *When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.

Never forget this link...never forget


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Then how? How would you enforce the trespassing?
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
Click to expand...


  Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting anecdote: in 2013, police in Iceland shot and killed a suspect for the first time _ever_.
> 
> Although the shooting was deemed justified in every way, with the suspect shooting and injuring 2 policemen, the police department repeatedly apologized to the suspect's family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst....check out the black population numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at just white-on-white violent crime in this country, it's still exponentially higher than violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> Abject racism aside, violent crime in this country is not black people's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. A lot of it has to do with our panty waste liberal government.
Click to expand...


The government of Iceland is more "panty waste liberal" than ours is, in every conceivable way. Would you like to keep trying?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that situation I would realize I was vastly outnumbered by agitated adolescents who probably would not respond in a positive manner to my commands to disperse.  And I would realize that the very worst thing that could happen here is shooting one of these kids, so creating a situation that could possibly make that necessary is absolutely out of the question -- minor riot or no minor riot.
> 
> The best and only acceptable way to defuse that situation is with a display of potentially effective force, meaning more cops.  So I would send a radio request for assistance.  And as anyone who watches _COPS_ is well aware, within minutes there would be a dozen more cops there with sirens blasting and roof-racks flashing.
> 
> Then they could calmly and with effectively acceptable force subdue, control, contain the crowd and effect arrests where appropriate.  There was no emergency, no pressing need for doing what Casebolt did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
Click to expand...


How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?


----------



## reconmark

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
Click to expand...

She was Black....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many crime ridden ghettos do they have in Iceland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is virtually no violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> The question is _why_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst....check out the black population numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at just white-on-white violent crime in this country, it's still exponentially higher than violent crime in Iceland.
> 
> Abject racism aside, violent crime in this country is not black people's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. A lot of it has to do with our panty waste liberal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government of Iceland is more "panty waste liberal" than ours is, in every conceivable way. Would you like to keep trying?
Click to expand...


 Because they not only dont have to deal with inner city ghetto types,their population is WAY smaller than ours.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
Click to expand...


   A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
  Such a nice young child.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was Black....
Click to expand...


   Yep...so why is it always the blacks that act like that?


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was Black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...so why is it always the blacks that act like that?
Click to expand...

Apparently you are too stupid to grasp the sarcastic nature of my previous post...how surprising.


----------



## bucs90

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
Click to expand...


Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
Click to expand...


"Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?


----------



## Spare_change

Gotta love the ability of liberals to arrive at a complete awareness of what actually happened in a 30 second video ... just another opportunity for them to be embarrassed ... you know, like Trayvon Martin, Ferguson, Baltimore, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.
Click to expand...


So kids should be _afraid_ of cops?

That's how you think it should be?


----------



## Spare_change

theDoctorisIn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So kids should be _afraid_ of cops?
> 
> That's how you think it should be?
Click to expand...


Yep --- got a problem with that? Cops are not there to be a friend ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was Black....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...so why is it always the blacks that act like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you are too stupid to grasp the sarcastic nature of my previous post...how surprising.
Click to expand...


  Apparently you're too damn stupid to realize I just took advantage of it.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want anyone to "wait around"?
> 
> If they leave the pool, the problem is solved, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
Click to expand...

 A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.

Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?
Click to expand...


  So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Spare_change said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So kids should be _afraid_ of cops?
> 
> That's how you think it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep --- got a problem with that? Cops are not there to be a friend ....
Click to expand...


It's patently absurd, so yes - of course I have a problem with it. 

Cops should be trusted, not feared.


----------



## reconmark

theDoctorisIn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So kids should be _afraid_ of cops?
> 
> That's how you think it should be?
Click to expand...

Are you surprised???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
Click to expand...


   You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
Click to expand...


I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't. 

But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.


----------



## tigerred59

Stephanie said:


> We used to teach our children how to act when a police officer was there
> 
> NOT that you need to give up your rights. but if you haven't done a crime you don't go acting a freaking fool. unless someone is high or been drinking, committed a crime, etc then you see type of behavior
> 
> but not now. they think they CAN DO whatever they want because they won't BE blammed



*Did you or did you not see the damned video......most of the young black boys, just as polite as hell, trying to tell the clown, the coward, the cop, that they were just walking past coming from a damn birhtday party.....and still the bastard pushed them to the damned ground and yelled at them and told them to shut the fuck up.....pay attention, this isn't effin Mayberry, you moron!!*


----------



## tigerred59

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
Click to expand...


*And there you have it.....yaw maggots always want to call my black ass out for being racist, when yaw is just as raw and nasty as me....love it!!*


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
Click to expand...

Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
Click to expand...


 Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?


----------



## reconmark

tigerred59 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And there you have it.....yaw maggots always want to call my black ass out for being racist, when yaw is just as raw and nasty as me....love it!!*
Click to expand...

Understand...when you make them appear stupid they have to try something, anything to regain some intellectual footing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We used to teach our children how to act when a police officer was there
> 
> NOT that you need to give up your rights. but if you haven't done a crime you don't go acting a freaking fool. unless someone is high or been drinking, committed a crime, etc then you see type of behavior
> 
> but not now. they think they CAN DO whatever they want because they won't BE blammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you or did you not see the damned video......most of the young black boys, just as polite as hell, trying to tell the clown, the coward, the cop, that they were just walking past coming from a damn birhtday party.....and still the bastard pushed them to the damned ground and yelled at them and told them to shut the fuck up.....pay attention, this isn't effin Mayberry, you moron!!*
Click to expand...


  There's so many fucked up rationalizations in this thread I'm not going to bother trying to answer.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
Click to expand...


I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.

There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And there you have it.....yaw maggots always want to call my black ass out for being racist, when yaw is just as raw and nasty as me....love it!!*
Click to expand...


   Do I hate black people? Nope!! But I do hate n!ggers of all colors.
Dont be a n!gger and I wont treat you like one.


----------



## Pogo

Spare_change said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So kids should be _afraid_ of cops?
> 
> That's how you think it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep --- got a problem with that? Cops are not there to be a friend ....
Click to expand...


Which means you think they're there to be an enemy.

That's exactly the issue, Dimbulb.


----------



## Correll

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer is to just let criminals run away when ever they want to.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
Click to expand...


Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.


----------



## reconmark

Correll said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.
Click to expand...

So your assertion is that a citizen's Constitutional Rights should be infringed if they make a Police Officer unhappy...how novel.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that 14 year old girls who crashed a pool party are "criminals"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.
Click to expand...


Screaming at bystanders doing nothing and thereby *creating *a mob situation is even stupider.
Let alone, playing grabass with those same teens and grinding them into the ground...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
Click to expand...



  Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
   You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> *The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. I*t can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—*no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” *so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!”* As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, *Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. *When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> Never forget this link...never forget




What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl? 

And they did NOT reverse direction until he pulled his firearm.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
Click to expand...


  The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And there you have it.....yaw maggots always want to call my black ass out for being racist, when yaw is just as raw and nasty as me....love it!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I hate black people? Nope!! But I do hate n!ggers of all colors.
> Dont be a n!gger and I wont treat you like one.
Click to expand...

Which includes uppity Black teenagers exercising their 1st Amendment Rights...lol...racists and their lack of intellect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your assertion is that a citizen's Constitutional Rights should be infringed if they make a Police Officer unhappy...how novel.
Click to expand...


  Go fuck with a cop while he's doing his job.
Be sure and bring a friend and a camera....I wouldnt want to miss that.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if she acted like a 15 year old instead of a 19 year old thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at bystanders doing nothing and thereby *creating *a mob situation is even stupider.
Click to expand...



So, another lib who thinks cops shouldn't raise their voice. GOt it.

This was an unruly crowd before there were any cops there. THey at least ignored the security guard, 

and the police report said that the first responders were unable to get control of the situation and needed 9 more cops.

You libs are not prepared to enforce the level of Law and Order required to have a civilized society.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mouthing off" to a cop making a complete ass of himself makes her gain 5 years and become a "thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
Click to expand...


The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
> No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
> You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.
Click to expand...

Do we get a Heil Hitler with that nonsense rant of yours...lol.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> *The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. I*t can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—*no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” *so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!”* As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, *Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. *When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> Never forget this link...never forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> And they did NOT reverse direction until he pulled his firearm.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  He retreats at 3:11; cop pulls gun at 3:13.


----------



## Spare_change

Pogo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the true tragedy. When in life does a 14 year old learn to talk shit to a policeman and resists his attempt to detain? Id have been too scared to move...scared of my mama whoopin my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So kids should be _afraid_ of cops?
> 
> That's how you think it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep --- got a problem with that? Cops are not there to be a friend ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means you think they're there to be an enemy.
> 
> That's exactly the issue, Dimbulb.
Click to expand...



Maybe you need to wake up to reality .... 

1) EVERY interaction with a police officer involves a gun.

2) It is the responsibility of the police officer to command the situation, and to control, not only the people, but the environment in which the situation is happening.

3) Police officers (and military) use a concept called 'continuum of force' - they must apply a level of force higher than the force being projected against them in order to maintain control of the overall situation. (This leaves the suspect/enemy with a choice - attempt to elevate the situation by applying even greater force, or relinquish control to the officer)

4) If you're a criminal or a dumbass (which, frankly, the kids in the video qualified for both), then yes - they should consider the police their enemy, because you can damn well bet it is a confrontational situation.


----------



## Correll

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
Click to expand...



COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.

What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

reconmark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And there you have it.....yaw maggots always want to call my black ass out for being racist, when yaw is just as raw and nasty as me....love it!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I hate black people? Nope!! But I do hate n!ggers of all colors.
> Dont be a n!gger and I wont treat you like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which includes uppity Black teenagers exercising their 1st Amendment Rights...lol...racists and their lack of intellect.
Click to expand...


  You dont have a right to fuck with a cop while he's doing his job.
Had the little angle done the right thing in the first place she wouldnt have ended up eating grass.
   But hay if thats what ya like.
And yes I miss spelled it on purpose.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
> No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
> You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.
Click to expand...



Defend this, authoritarian sycophant.

​C'mon people.  What the fuck is it going to TAKE to bring you to stand up for yourself?


----------



## Spare_change

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you taught your kids to do the same? No wonder our country is so fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
Click to expand...


Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....


----------



## reconmark

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at bystanders doing nothing and thereby *creating *a mob situation is even stupider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, another lib who thinks cops shouldn't raise their voice. GOt it.
> 
> This was an unruly crowd before there were any cops there. THey at least ignored the security guard,
> 
> and the police report said that the first responders were unable to get control of the situation and needed 9 more cops.
> 
> You libs are not prepared to enforce the level of Law and Order required to have a civilized society.
Click to expand...






So you are passing out business cards now...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Correll said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
Click to expand...


I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.

If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Spare_change said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any kids, but if I do, I'll try to teach them to keep their calm, even if people in authority can't.
> 
> But I'll never teach them to blindly obey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
Click to expand...


No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".

He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
Click to expand...


 So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theDoctorisIn said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".
> 
> He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.
Click to expand...


  Go ahead and try it. Impeding an investigation is in fact a crime.


----------



## reconmark

HereWeGoAgain said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly did she act like a "19 year old thug"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screaming at a cop in a near mob situation is not a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your assertion is that a citizen's Constitutional Rights should be infringed if they make a Police Officer unhappy...how novel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck with a cop while he's doing his job.
> Be sure and bring a friend and a camera....I wouldnt want to miss that.
Click to expand...

 I did the job for over 15 years, how long have you???

*So your assertion is that a citizen's Constitutional Rights should be infringed if they make a Police Officer unhappy...how novel*

Safe to say you agree with the violation of rights...surprising.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
Click to expand...


No, probably not. 

But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> *The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. I*t can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—*no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” *so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!”* As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, *Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. *When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> Never forget this link...never forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> And they did NOT reverse direction until he pulled his firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  He retreats at 3:11; cop pulls gun at 3:13.
Click to expand...


Well, I'll be, just reviewed it, and you are right.

THey started retreating when he made noticed them and stood up.

What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  They approached an unprovoked assault going on the way any of us would.  And they showed more restraint than most of us would have.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".
> 
> He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try it. Impeding an investigation is in fact a crime.
Click to expand...


Standing on the sidewalk and saying mean things to cops is not "impeding an investigation".

Which is why no one was arrested for this imaginary crime.


----------



## Correll

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
Click to expand...


So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?

Do you think others in the mob would join in?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Correll said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
Click to expand...


No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> *The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. I*t can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—*no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” *so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!”* As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, *Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. *When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> Never forget this link...never forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> And they did NOT reverse direction until he pulled his firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  He retreats at 3:11; cop pulls gun at 3:13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be, just reviewed it, and you are right.
> 
> THey started retreating when he made noticed them and stood up.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
Click to expand...


What do *you *do, if you see a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit suddenly whipped to the ground by her hair?

[space for answer]

OK.  And what if the girl is white?


----------



## Spare_change

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old mouthing off to the cops and disregarding his order to leave the area.
> Such a nice young child.
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
> No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
> You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defend this, authoritarian sycophant.
> 
> ​C'mon people.  What the fuck is it going to TAKE to bring you to stand up for yourself?
Click to expand...




theDoctorisIn said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. So are you saying you'd teach them to treat the police with respect or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".
> 
> He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.
Click to expand...


Yep --- at their own risk. They are now lawbreakers, and all the privileges and rights thereto. LOL


----------



## Spare_change

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> *The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. I*t can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—*no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. *That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” *so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!”* As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, *Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. *When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> Never forget this link...never forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> And they did NOT reverse direction until he pulled his firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  He retreats at 3:11; cop pulls gun at 3:13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be, just reviewed it, and you are right.
> 
> THey started retreating when he made noticed them and stood up.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do *you *do, if you see a 14-year-old girl in a bathing suit suddenly whipped to the ground by her hair?
> 
> [space for answer]
> 
> OK.  And what if the girl is white?
Click to expand...


Why don't you take it out of context, and spin it so it fits your narrow little political goal?


----------



## MikeK

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> 
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?


Suspects?  What "suspects?"

And what was the emergency that would not survive a few minutes delay to address?  There was no intention or need to effect a mass arrest.  The objective there was to get the crowd to disperse, to leave, to go away -- and the arrival of more cops will always have exactly that effect.  

What Casebolt did amounts to self-aggrandizing theatrics driven by his clearly authoritarian impulses.  The man is a loose cannon who is quite likely to burden his department with the next wrongful shooting incident.  As it is he saw fit to draw his gun on a couple of teen-age boys.  

Can you imagine what the outcome would be if he'd shot and killed one of them?


----------



## Pogo

Spare_change said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen year old exercising her First Amendment Rights while leaving the area as she was unprofessionally instructed to by the Officer...Officer decides that she has no right to exercise her Constitutional Rights, chases her down and slams her by her hair.
> 
> Apparently you aren't bright enough to figure out who was the thug in that encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
> No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
> You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defend this, authoritarian sycophant.
> 
> ​C'mon people.  What the fuck is it going to TAKE to bring you to stand up for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course ... all p
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach my children to be respectful to everyone, even when those people are not respectful to them - and that includes police officers.
> 
> There is a difference between blind obeisance and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".
> 
> He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep --- at their own risk. They are now lawbreakers, and all the privileges and rights thereto. LOL
Click to expand...


So..... you actually believe cops _write laws on the spot?_

That explains a lot.


----------



## Spare_change

Pogo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You negros and your stories. Thanks Uncle Remus!! Tell us another one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
> No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
> You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defend this, authoritarian sycophant.
> 
> ​C'mon people.  What the fuck is it going to TAKE to bring you to stand up for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course ... all p
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little angle was cussing the cop and refusing to do what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".
> 
> He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep --- at their own risk. They are now lawbreakers, and all the privileges and rights thereto. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..... you actually believe cops _write laws on the spot?_
> 
> That explains a lot.
Click to expand...


You just crossed the line into Completely Fucking Stupid Land .... hope you took your passport.


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> 
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> 
> 
> Suspects?  What "suspects?"
> 
> And what was the emergency that would not survive a few minutes delay to address?  There was no intention or need to effect a mass arrest.  The objective there was to get the crowd to disperse, to leave, to go away -- and the arrival of more cops will always have exactly that effect.
> 
> *What Casebolt did amounts to self-aggrandizing theatrics driven by his clearly authoritarian impulses*.  The man is a loose cannon who is quite likely to burden his department with the next wrongful shooting incident.  As it is he saw fit to draw his gun on a couple of teen-age boys.
> 
> Can you imagine what the outcome would be if he'd shot and killed one of them?
Click to expand...


He should have quit with his Hollywood Somersault at the beginning of the video.

What a poser.


----------



## ClosedCaption

How many cops were there?

Because I only saw one acting like an asshole so I guess that means every other cop there wasn't trained correctly...lol.

The gist of this thread is: despite there being many cops there who handled it differently the only one who acted correctly was the guy who got suspended.


----------



## Spare_change

ClosedCaption said:


> How many cops were there?
> 
> Because I only saw one acting like an asshole so I guess that means every other cop there wasn't trained correctly...lol.
> 
> The gist of this thread is: despite there being many cops there who handled it differently the only one who acted correctly was the guy who got suspended.



Well, that makes no sense whatsoever ..... but then, we've come to expect that.


----------



## Correll

theDoctorisIn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> COnsidering that she was interfering with him doing his job, yes he did.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
Click to expand...


You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend. 

From a cop.

Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Correll said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't imagine "planning" had anything to do with it.
> 
> If I see one of my friends attacked, I don't take the time to "plan", I react.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
Click to expand...


It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.

But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Spare_change said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many cops were there?
> 
> Because I only saw one acting like an asshole so I guess that means every other cop there wasn't trained correctly...lol.
> 
> The gist of this thread is: despite there being many cops there who handled it differently the only one who acted correctly was the guy who got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that makes no sense whatsoever ..... but then, we've come to expect that.
Click to expand...


Who are you? And why can't you understand 1-3 syllable words?


----------



## Correll

theDoctorisIn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
Click to expand...



COol.

So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.

Mmm, Errr, I wonder...

How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?

IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?


----------



## Hugo Furst

theDoctorisIn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
Click to expand...


Wonder how sure the cop was of that?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COol.
> 
> So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.
> 
> Mmm, Errr, I wonder...
> 
> How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?
> 
> IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?
Click to expand...


You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COol.
> 
> So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.
> 
> Mmm, Errr, I wonder...
> 
> How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?
> 
> IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
Click to expand...




What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> 
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> 
> 
> Suspects?  What "suspects?"
> 
> And what was the emergency that would not survive a few minutes delay to address?  There was no intention or need to effect a mass arrest.  The objective there was to get the crowd to disperse, to leave, to go away -- and the arrival of more cops will always have exactly that effect.
> 
> What Casebolt did amounts to self-aggrandizing theatrics driven by his clearly authoritarian impulses.  The man is a loose cannon who is quite likely to burden his department with the next wrongful shooting incident.  As it is he saw fit to draw his gun on a couple of teen-age boys.
> 
> Can you imagine what the outcome would be if he'd shot and killed one of them?
Click to expand...


  How do you know what the objective was?
According to witnesses there was weed and underage drinking going on.


----------



## Political Junky

The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Spare_change said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gutted your attempt at rational and logical reasoning so of course you must fall back to the "negro" epithets...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I'm just tired of watching the negro defense league in action.
> No matter the crime...You'll be there!!! No matter the police record...You'll be there!!!
> You stupid fucks think you're super heros defending the indefensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Defend this, authoritarian sycophant.
> 
> ​C'mon people.  What the fuck is it going to TAKE to bring you to stand up for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course ... all p
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little cop was screaming curses at her as well, and he had no authority to command her to "leave". She wasn't interfering with anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he does have full authority to do that ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't - which is why no one was arrested for "disobeying a police command".
> 
> He can "command" whatever he wants, but they don't have to listen to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep --- at their own risk. They are now lawbreakers, and all the privileges and rights thereto. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..... you actually believe cops _write laws on the spot?_
> 
> That explains a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just crossed the line into Completely Fucking Stupid Land .... hope you took your passport.
Click to expand...


  She has dual citizenship.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how you going to get the suspects to wait around for reinforcements?
> 
> Offer free coupons for the KFC?
> 
> 
> 
> Suspects?  What "suspects?"
> 
> And what was the emergency that would not survive a few minutes delay to address?  There was no intention or need to effect a mass arrest.  The objective there was to get the crowd to disperse, to leave, to go away -- and the arrival of more cops will always have exactly that effect.
> 
> *What Casebolt did amounts to self-aggrandizing theatrics driven by his clearly authoritarian impulses*.  The man is a loose cannon who is quite likely to burden his department with the next wrongful shooting incident.  As it is he saw fit to draw his gun on a couple of teen-age boys.
> 
> Can you imagine what the outcome would be if he'd shot and killed one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have quit with his Hollywood Somersault at the beginning of the video.
> 
> What a poser.
Click to expand...


  Actually it was a nice recovery after he tripped.
Your fat ass would have ended up face down with the wind knocked out of you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Political Junky said:


> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.



 You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.


----------



## Pogo

theDoctorisIn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if your buddy commits a crime and the police try to arrest him you're going to attack the cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably not.
> 
> But if I was walking down the street with a friend, and he was tackled to the ground out of nowhere by a cop, I imagine my instinctual response would be to protect my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
Click to expand...


It should go without saying, any approach they took was in defense of her -- not attack of him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
Click to expand...


   Wow,he did resign!
What a dumb ass.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
Click to expand...


Confirmed.  Right here.  

Good riddance to bad garbage.   One down, far too may to go.

I'm sure it won't take him long to find employment.  In Hollywood, specializing in somersaults.

Fucking poser...


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
Click to expand...


I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".

Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that those young men were going to attack that cop?
> 
> Do you think others in the mob would join in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COol.
> 
> So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.
> 
> Mmm, Errr, I wonder...
> 
> How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?
> 
> IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
Click to expand...


What you saw was....
1 officer doing his damn job and tried restoring order.
3-4 others thinking "Dizam...they're all black....fuck that...my ass aint ending up on MSNBC". 

Soon all cops will act like that. And law and ordwr will break down.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confirmed.  Right here.
> 
> Good riddance to bad garbage.   One down, far too may to go.
> 
> I'm sure it won't take him long to find employment.  In Hollywood, specializing in somersaults.
> 
> Fucking poser...
Click to expand...


And one step closer to all cops saying fuck it. Cops arent gonna do shit anymore. Ever. Good luck America.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
Click to expand...


Hunch correct:

McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.

Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*

.... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.


----------



## protectionist

*Texas Teenage Tresspassers Cause Trouble at Private Pool*

*Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30. *

*BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS

Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*

(a) A person commits an offense if the person enters or remains on or in property of another, including residential land, agricultural land, a recreational vehicle park, a building, or an aircraft or other vehicle, without effective consent and the person:

(1) had notice that the entry was forbidden; or
(2) received notice to depart but failed to do so.

Such offense is >> a Class A misdemeanor if:
(A) the offense is committed:
(i) in a habitation or a shelter center; (which it was)

*So every one of these misbehaving brats was committing a crime.* A Class A misdemeanor, and as such, every one of them should have been arrested. In Texas, class A misdemeanors are punishable by up to one year in jail, a fine of up to $4,000, or both jail time and a fine. Those who resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.

*CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*

*§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*

(a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
(b) It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.
(c) Except as provided in Subsection (d), an offense under this section is a Class A misdemeanor.

So little Miss Crybaby hollering for someone to call her "Moma" could be charged with 2 Class A misdemeanors (tresspassing & resisting) and could receive as much as 2 years in jail + be required to pay $8,000 in fines.

Lastly, depending on who started the fighting, before the police arrived,there could be more charges placed (using the video as evidence) for assault/battery.

Anybody know what's happening in the case ? Last I heard none of these criminal brats was arrested, and the officer was temporarily removed from duty, the criminal girl's family was filing a court suit against somebody.
*




































*

Here's the best write-up of the whole thing:

The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge

PS - somebody in the Police Dept should be checked out as to why one officer (Casebolt) would arrive ALONE at a mob scene with 100 unruly, criminal, teenage idiots ?  They should have had an ARMY of there.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COol.
> 
> So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.
> 
> Mmm, Errr, I wonder...
> 
> How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?
> 
> IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you saw was....
> 1 officer doing his damn job and tried restoring order.
> 3-4 others thinking "Dizam...they're all black....fuck that...my ass aint ending up on MSNBC".
> 
> Soon all cops will act like that. And law and ordwr will break down.
Click to expand...


What I saw was....
Several officers acting like police officers and one guy acting like he's fucking Bruce Willis.


----------



## MaryL

I saw one of the vids, the black kids involved in the altercation where being confrontational and weren't respecting lawful police orders. And the race card s getting old, you can't ignore police because you are  black. Enough already.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> *Texas Teenage Tresspassers Cause Trouble at Private Pool*
> 
> *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30. *
> 
> *BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS
> 
> Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if the person enters or remains on or in property of another, including residential land, agricultural land, a recreational vehicle park, a building, or an aircraft or other vehicle, without effective consent and the person:
> 
> (1) had notice that the entry was forbidden; or
> (2) received notice to depart but failed to do so.
> 
> Such offense is >> a Class A misdemeanor if:
> (A) the offense is committed:
> (i) in a habitation or a shelter center; (which it was)
> 
> *So every one of these misbehaving brats was committing a crime.* A Class A misdemeanor, and as such, every one of them should have been arrested. In Texas, class A misdemeanors are punishable by up to one year in jail, a fine of up to $4,000, or both jail time and a fine. Those who resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
> (b) It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.
> (c) Except as provided in Subsection (d), an offense under this section is a Class A misdemeanor.
> 
> So little Miss Crybaby hollering for someone to call her "Moma" could be charged with 2 Class A misdemeanors (tresspassing & resisting) and could receive as much as 2 years in jail + be required to pay $8,000 in fines.
> 
> Lastly, depending on who started the fighting, before the police arrived,there could be more charges placed (using the video as evidence) for assault/battery.
> 
> Anybody know what's happening in the case ? Last I heard none of these criminal brats was arrested, and the officer was temporarily removed from duty, the criminal girl's family was filing a court suit against somebody.



Try reading the thread, Dimbulb.  Especially the last few posts.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
Click to expand...

Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> I saw one of the vids, the black kids involved in the altercation where being confrontational and weren't respecting lawful police orders. And the race card s getting old, you can't ignore police because you are  black. Enough already.



He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".

Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Try reading the thread, Dimbulb.  Especially the last few posts.


My Post # 1163 IS THE THREAD.  That's all that is needed to be read.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".
> 
> Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.


Looks like the *guy who fired him, needs to be fired*, followed by proper charges against all the criminals, including those who came back later, and kicked at peoples doors, and damaged cars.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confirmed.  Right here.
> 
> Good riddance to bad garbage.   One down, far too may to go.
> 
> I'm sure it won't take him long to find employment.  In Hollywood, specializing in somersaults.
> 
> Fucking poser...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one step closer to all cops saying fuck it. Cops arent gonna do shit anymore. Ever. Good luck America.
Click to expand...


From your lips to cops' ears.  But if you're saying this is gonna turn around that adversarial "warrior" mentality, well I'd like to believe it but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Blackrook

You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".
> 
> Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the *guy who fired him, needs to be fired*, followed by proper charges against all the criminals, includiong those who came back later and kicked at peoples doors and damaged cars.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should be more concerned that your instruments are in a pawn shop and less concerned with throwing tantrums on the internet?


----------



## tigerred59

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch the video you moron, the girl, along with a group WAS WALKING AWAY.....PAY THE EFF ATTENTION OR GO TO BED!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.
Click to expand...


*He wasn't protecting shit...what? A bunch of kids???? Number one reason the coward had so much power....I'd love to see him pull that shit around a bunch of grown ass men, he'd get his white ass kicked before he set off his first bullet.*


----------



## bucs90

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. Just heard on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
Click to expand...


Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
1- Fire him and charge him
2- See us riot and burn your city

And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign. 

Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s. 

And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock


And you didn't notice _"super aggressive"_ behavior by the brats who were trespassing, and attacking residents ?  No ?  Try this >>  The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge


----------



## tigerred59

Blackrook said:


> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.



*They were kids you dumb donkey*


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Blackrook said:


> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.



None of the kids were arrested. Why aren't you guys getting that?


----------



## MaryL

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of the vids, the black kids involved in the altercation where being confrontational and weren't respecting lawful police orders. And the race card s getting old, you can't ignore police because you are  black. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".
> 
> Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.
Click to expand...

The show? what show is that? The sycophants here are the PC ass kissing moonbats that can't or won't question blacks with the same force  they bash whites. What is up with you people,  anyway? You people need a shrink.


----------



## Pogo

Blackrook said:


> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.



She wasn't being arrested.  She was being _assaulted_.

If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.

Doncha think?


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of the vids, the black kids involved in the altercation where being confrontational and weren't respecting lawful police orders. And the race card s getting old, you can't ignore police because you are  black. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".
> 
> Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The show? what show is that? The sycophants here are the PC ass kissing moonbats that can't or won't question blacks with the same force  they bash whites. What is up with you people,  anyway? You people need a shrink.
Click to expand...


Maybe you need a video player.  You don't whip a 14-year old girl in a bathing suit into the pavement by her hair.  You just don't.

Oh wait, this just in -- you don't do that if she's black either.


----------



## Hugo Furst

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't notice _"super aggressive"_ behavior by the brats who were trespassing, and attacking residents ?  No ?  Try this >>
Click to expand...



They only saw what the cop did, ignored the teens completely.


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wasn't protecting shit...what? A bunch of kids???? Number one reason the coward had so much power....I'd love to see him pull that shit around a bunch of grown ass men, he'd get his white ass kicked before he set off his first bullet.*
Click to expand...


Grown men usually dont act like that.

And probably not. Swarm me...and i drop the closest one. Keep coming...more drop.  Glocks shoot fast.


----------



## skye

tigerred59 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
Click to expand...



With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.


----------



## Blackrook

tigerred59 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
Click to expand...

You don't charge at a policeman making an arrest, unless you want to get arrested yourself.

Are you saying these kids are too stupid to know that?

If so, it's the parents' fault.


----------



## tigerred59

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
Click to expand...


*Lets get something clear, being a cop is a job. A job paid for by tax payers, if these wild wild west rednecks don't want to work for the city any more, than damit leave. Its just a damn job. I'm sick an tired of people like you justifying bad cop behavior and making it seem like if they can't kill a n*****, than they might as well stand down or quit....like who gives a fu***??? I'd rather have no cops at all than have a bunch of cowardly rednecks ready to kill my black ass along with the criminal that just robbed me.*


----------



## tigerred59

skye said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
Click to expand...


*Of course they do.....but NOT IN THIS CASE...LETS STICK WITH THIS CASE FIRST SHALL WE*


----------



## protectionist

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
Click to expand...


I don't think Casebolt even arrested that mouthy bitch he had on the ground, did he ?  ALL those brats should have been arrested   (see Post # 1163)


----------



## skye

tigerred59 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Of course they do.....but NOT IN THIS CASE...LETS STICK WITH THIS CASE FIRST SHALL WE*
Click to expand...



These kids were not "angels" either.


----------



## thanatos144

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
Click to expand...

Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionist

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lets get something clear, being a cop is a job. A job paid for by tax payers, if these wild wild west rednecks don't want to work for the city any more, than damit leave. Its just a damn job. I'm sick an tired of people like you justifying bad cop behavior and making it seem like if they can't kill a n*****, than they might as well stand down or quit....like who gives a fu***??? I'd rather have no cops at all than have a bunch of cowardly rednecks ready to kill my black ass along with the criminal that just robbed me.*
Click to expand...

Try reading* Post # 1163* (including the link), rather than bursting in here and making an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## tigerred59

Blackrook said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't charge at a policeman making an arrest, unless you want to get arrested yourself.
> 
> Are you saying these kids are too stupid to know that?
> 
> If so, it's the parents' fault.
Click to expand...


*No, what I am saying, had Barney the fool, come to the scene with an ounce of calm and collective rational, he could have handled these kids much better. Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*


----------



## protectionist

The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.


----------



## bucs90

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lets get something clear, being a cop is a job. A job paid for by tax payers, if these wild wild west rednecks don't want to work for the city any more, than damit leave. Its just a damn job. I'm sick an tired of people like you justifying bad cop behavior and making it seem like if they can't kill a n*****, than they might as well stand down or quit....like who gives a fu***??? I'd rather have no cops at all than have a bunch of cowardly rednecks ready to kill my black ass along with the criminal that just robbed me.*
Click to expand...



Its not "just a job". You wouldnt understand that unless you've done the "job".

Two...your peers have bitched for a year about cops being too proactive. Too aggressive.  Too mean.

Well motherfucker...good luck. The ONE thing keeping the true thugs and gangs (not these teens...I mean hard criminals)...from running roughshod over your neighborhood is the cops.

Majority will be hiding behind a warehouse sipping coffee and talking about football. When a call goes out....they're taking their sweet ass time. Make sure the offender is long gone first. 

You all wanted it. You'll get it. Good luck!!


----------



## tigerred59

thanatos144 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*Listen, I live among thuggy trashy black people, I get it. You white people ain't gotta school my black ass on trashy blacks, I live the shit. But in this case, all these kids are innocent and the only crime was being black on that day. Now please, stop with the black history lessons....cause nobody on this planet hates sorry ass n****,. than the n**** themselves.*


----------



## tigerred59

protectionist said:


> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.



*Oh and you forgot to say, Hile Hitler!!*


----------



## Blackrook

tigerred59 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't charge at a policeman making an arrest, unless you want to get arrested yourself.
> 
> Are you saying these kids are too stupid to know that?
> 
> If so, it's the parents' fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, what I am saying, had Barney the fool, come to the scene with an ounce of calm and collective rational, he could have handled these kids much better. Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
Click to expand...

Excuse me, but didn't someone say that these kids were "coming to the aid" of the girl who was getting arrested?

Just what does that mean?

It sounds like they were planning to jump the cop and do some harm to him.

What is your interpretation?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wasn't protecting shit...what? A bunch of kids???? Number one reason the coward had so much power....I'd love to see him pull that shit around a bunch of grown ass men, he'd get his white ass kicked before he set off his first bullet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grown men usually dont act like that.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Which is why he's out of a job right now.


----------



## protectionist

tigerred59 said:


> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*


They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30. 
BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should have been arrested for it.  The ones who resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them for that too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.  Both of these are Class A Misdemeanors adding up to *2 years JAIL TIME + $8,000 fine.*

*CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*

*§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*


----------



## Blackrook

tigerred59 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh and you forgot to say, Hile Hitler!!*
Click to expand...

Godwin's law invoked, you lose the debate.


----------



## Pogo

Blackrook said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't charge at a policeman making an arrest, unless you want to get arrested yourself.
> 
> Are you saying these kids are too stupid to know that?
> 
> If so, it's the parents' fault.
Click to expand...


What is your first language, if not English?

HE
WASN'T
MAKING
AN
ARREST

_daFUCK, _you're dense.



protectionist said:


> I don't think Casebolt even arrested that mouthy bitch he had on the ground, did he ?  ALL those brats should have been arrested   (see Post # 1163)



You would need what they call a "charge" for that.  Sadly, after two days in this thread no one has been able to come up with this "mouthing off" law, a "flapping lips" law, or an "existing while black" law.  So you're out of options.


----------



## bucs90

protectionist said:


> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.



Yep. But apparently. ..the IA folks told him what charges he could "possibly" face. Translation: If they riot and burn McKinney. ..we may have charge you to appease them.

So...Cpl Casebolt and his 10 years of experience and clean record said "Oh yeah? Go fuck yourselves.  I quit."  Good for him. 

Now...McKinneys crime rate will soar....as all McKinney cops know their career and freedom hinges on...well...how sensitive they are to brat teens.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't charge at a policeman making an arrest, unless you want to get arrested yourself.
> 
> Are you saying these kids are too stupid to know that?
> 
> If so, it's the parents' fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your first language, if not English?
> 
> HE
> WASN'T
> MAKING
> AN
> ARREST
> 
> _daFUCK._
Click to expand...


Investgative detention.  SCOTUS Terry v. Ohio. Learn up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

protectionist said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
Click to expand...


What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?

How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?


Try reading the reports, instead of relying on the media hype, and then posting ignorantly.  THIS explains it >>

The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Again -- the foul mouth was Casebolt's. 

Sent from my brain using Common Fucking Sense


----------



## theDoctorisIn

protectionist said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the reports, instead of relying on the media hype, and then posting ignorantly.  THIS explains it >>
Click to expand...


None of the "reports" have said whether the kids in the video were trespassing or not.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not *beating the shit out of every one of them* who resisted arrest.



Thanks for coming out, Quisling.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Again -- the foul mouth was Casebolt's.



HA HA HA.  Like all those mouthy, criminal brats were clean-mouthed right ?  Are you trying to be this forum's biggest JOKE ?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- the foul mouth was Casebolt's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA.  Like all those mouthy, criminal brats were clean-mouthed right ?  Are you trying to be this forum's biggest JOKE ?
Click to expand...


It's right there in the video.

Joke that.  'Cause it ain't going away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd get your point across better without all the yelling, sparky. Seems to be the same condition that affects many, hence arrests, riots, mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wasn't protecting shit...what? A bunch of kids???? Number one reason the coward had so much power....I'd love to see him pull that shit around a bunch of grown ass men, he'd get his white ass kicked before he set off his first bullet.*
Click to expand...


   There you go again..flapping your lips.


----------



## bucs90

Well...hard for the cops to determine who was a resident or not....since they fled upon cops arriving and were uncooperative with them.

Hard to know the difference in a resident vs a trespasser....when the person flees and wont talk.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got the right cop? One just resigned after getting a DUI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
Click to expand...


   At least this kinda shit wont be happening in my neighborhood.
I think it may be time for white people to riot. If it works for 13% of the population think what 77% could accomplish.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't being arrested.  She was being _assaulted_.
> 
> If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> Doncha think?
Click to expand...


What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?

What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## Correll

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lets get something clear, being a cop is a job. A job paid for by tax payers, if these wild wild west rednecks don't want to work for the city any more, than damit leave. Its just a damn job. I'm sick an tired of people like you justifying bad cop behavior and making it seem like if they can't kill a n*****, than they might as well stand down or quit....like who gives a fu***??? I'd rather have no cops at all than have a bunch of cowardly rednecks ready to kill my black ass along with the criminal that just robbed me.*
Click to expand...



What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## Pogo

Former McKinney Reserve Officer Speaks 

(video at the link, proprietary player not embeddable here)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bucs90 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way and I will say this as calmly as I can.....you and the rest of the white people here, come talk to me, when they start fucking over your damned children, murdering your white sons, lying to grand juries and never spending one damn day in jail...then we can talk. Please allow us the anger and get off this cum by ya bullshit you white people get to enjoy in this fuckin life.....be a black person someday and then lets fuckin talk!!*
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wasn't protecting shit...what? A bunch of kids???? Number one reason the coward had so much power....I'd love to see him pull that shit around a bunch of grown ass men, he'd get his white ass kicked before he set off his first bullet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grown men usually dont act like that.
> 
> And probably not. Swarm me...and i drop the closest one. Keep coming...more drop.  Glocks shoot fast.
Click to expand...


  Meh...in a way this is a good thing. It's going to open a lot of eyes as to whats going on.
   This summer ought to be a hoot for the inner cities. Hope they enjoy themselves.


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> None of the "reports" have said whether the kids in the video were trespassing or not.



I* just GAVE IT TO YOU* in Post # 1205 (and previously in 1163)  Are you blind ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,he did resign!
> What a dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect given the way he embarrassed the city he may have been offered a "choice".
> 
> Too bad that doesn't work on message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunch correct:
> 
> McKINNEY — Eric Casebolt, the McKinney police officer whose actions at a pool party disturbance last Friday went viral in a YouTube video, has resigned from the force.
> 
> Casebolt's resignation was confirmed Tuesday by attorney Jane Bishkin, who told WFAA that the decision was made *after a meeting with the department's internal affairs unit to review possible charges he could face.*
> 
> .... Casebolt's attorney said she would have more to say about why her client resigned at a news conference on Wednesday afternoon. -- WFAA News​
> IIRC that news conference was scheduled for 17:30 Central time, about 10 minutes from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges for what ?  Doing his job, without sufficient back-up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. The race hustlers have created an environment where if a cop does something they dont like...you have two choices:
> 1- Fire him and charge him
> 2- See us riot and burn your city
> 
> And mayors are picking #1....but allowing the officer to resign.
> 
> Its why American cops are standing down and we're about to see a crime wave like the 70s and 80s.
> 
> And cops now get the message: Arrest a black person...and your career and freedom are in jeopardy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lets get something clear, being a cop is a job. A job paid for by tax payers, if these wild wild west rednecks don't want to work for the city any more, than damit leave. Its just a damn job. I'm sick an tired of people like you justifying bad cop behavior and making it seem like if they can't kill a n*****, than they might as well stand down or quit....like who gives a fu***??? I'd rather have no cops at all than have a bunch of cowardly rednecks ready to kill my black ass along with the criminal that just robbed me.*
Click to expand...



 Hey we agree on something!! I hope they stop enforcing laws in the ghetto myself.


----------



## Correll

theDoctorisIn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
Click to expand...



What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## RKMBrown

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha "children"? The two males who tried to swarm him hardly looked like elementary school kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tried to swarm him? ROFL  those two looked like middle school kids did they scare you?  They were black.. ooohhh scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are..they were told to leave and they became combative.
> What did you expect to happen?
Click to expand...

"Combative?" ROFL with people like you using terms like "combative" to describe talking.. yeah I'd say I expected the cop to kill those kids for being too talkative for their own good.


----------



## MaryL

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".
> 
> Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the *guy who fired him, needs to be fired*, followed by proper charges against all the criminals, including those who came back later, and kicked at peoples doors, and damaged cars.
Click to expand...

The people were not pure little innocent victims. And the parents of these kids and their parents knew it. They were not complying with a lawful police request, and what else is there to say? Being youthful and black, no excuse. Not at all.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't being arrested.  She was being _assaulted_.
> 
> If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> Doncha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
Click to expand...


What choice?
How 'bout "not assaulting a 14-year-old in the fucking first place?  You know, the reason he's out of a job right now?

What I think they were trying to do is the same thing any of us would do -- stop an assault.


----------



## thanatos144

tigerred59 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Listen, I live among thuggy trashy black people, I get it. You white people ain't gotta school my black ass on trashy blacks, I live the shit. But in this case, all these kids are innocent and the only crime was being black on that day. Now please, stop with the black history lessons....cause nobody on this planet hates sorry ass n****,. than the n**** themselves.*
Click to expand...

They were trespassing. That is a crime. They were disturbing the peace and that is a crime then they added stupidity on to that and openly disrespected the police and two of the dumb fucks rushed the cops . they were lucky they were not shot. This isn't a black thing this is a culture thing and to many are teaching their kids to be stupid. 

They should have all been arrested but the police let them go.... How racist of them! 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's fired.  Show's over, nothing to see here.  Except a lot of authoritarian sycophants wailing "yes Master, may I have another".
> 
> Always good to know who that element is.  As in, who's got your back, and who will sell you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the *guy who fired him, needs to be fired*, followed by proper charges against all the criminals, including those who came back later, and kicked at peoples doors, and damaged cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people were not pure little innocent victims. And the parents of these kids and their parents knew it. They were not complying with a lawful police request, and what else is there to say? Being youthful and black, no excuse. Not at all.
Click to expand...


What the fuck is a "lawful police request"?

Any request is lawful.  Orders -- not necessarily.


----------



## thanatos144

tigerred59 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh and you forgot to say, Hile Hitler!!*
Click to expand...

Hitler was a socialist thus would have been a Democrat

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> It's right there in the video. Joke that.  'Cause it ain't going away.


That wasn't the question.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt get fucked over...she asked for it.White kids do get killed by cops unjustly.......more ignorance on parade you filthy racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One more time you diaper wearing shit for brains lice infected fuck.....the guy is blue is paid to protect all citizens and serve them and if they can't do their jobs, they need to be serving burgers at McDonalds and I don't give a shit what color they are and I hurt more when any kid is murdered by these bastards, you racist lice ball!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was protecting the citizens. Not their fault they were protecting them from a bunch of out of control wanna be thugs who happen to be black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He wasn't protecting shit...what? A bunch of kids???? Number one reason the coward had so much power....I'd love to see him pull that shit around a bunch of grown ass men, he'd get his white ass kicked before he set off his first bullet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grown men usually dont act like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Which is why he's out of a job right now.
Click to expand...



   May you live in interesting times....


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
Click to expand...



The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:



 


And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.



 


The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge


----------



## Wake

Seems he resigned.

Could be that both parties behaved like idiots.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

protectionist said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the "reports" have said whether the kids in the video were trespassing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I* just GAVE IT TO YOU* in Post # 1205 (and previously in 1163)  Are you blind ?
Click to expand...


No, you didn't. You provided a somewhat twisted narrative of the events. Nothing it your link implies whether or not the kids in the video had been officially invited or lived within the complex (in which case they would not be "trespassing", but guests).


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:
> 
> View attachment 42329
> 
> 
> And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.
> 
> View attachment 42330
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
Click to expand...


The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".


----------



## Pogo

>> CNN law enforcement analyst and former FBI assistant director Tom Fuentes watched the YouTube video and harshly criticized the officer who wrestled the girl.

The officer appeared to be "*running around* *escalating*" a situation that should have quickly calmed, he said.  Fuentes said _there appeared to be "no justification" for the way the juveniles, particularly the girl, were treated._

The fact that she was wearing a bikini indicated that she was "clearly not armed," he said.

The officer appeared to be "running around almost like a one-man band," he said, and other officers appeared to distance themselves from him. "The other officers that are there don't really come right to him to give him a hand. I'm wondering what's going through their minds, 'Get me away from this guy. He's out of control.'

"*He's out of control. He clearly has no self-discipline. He lost control of his temper.* Nothing good can happen at that point. Thankfully he didn't shoot somebody."
--- Texas Cop Caught On Camera Pulling Gun on Kids​


----------



## MaryL

Chris rock had a monologue about this: Don't ignore cops. These kids were treating them like babysitters. This is a particular issue in  black communities. Don't argue with the police or ignore them. But these kids? Respect. Two way street.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but notice the 14yo black girl from teh video interviewed on CNN admitted she was hollering stuff about free speech while an officer tried subdueing and arresting her.
> 
> And before we get distracted by the video, it should b pointed out it took so long to subdue her precisely because the officer was trying not to hurt her. Could have easily overpowered her at the risk of breaking her arms doing so but using literal kid gloves with her shows his restraint.
> 
> When officers show up and start giving orders, you obey. Free to exercise your rights at arraignment and fully utilize your rights then. Try doing so on the street at your peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm he grabbed her by her hair threw her down screamed obscenities shoved her face in to the dirt sat on her pinned her arms  drew his gun on children....  little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha "children"? The two males who tried to swarm him hardly looked like elementary school kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tried to swarm him? ROFL  those two looked like middle school kids did they scare you?  They were black.. ooohhh scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are..they were told to leave and they became combative.
> What did you expect to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Combative?" ROFL with people like you using terms like "combative" to describe talking.. yeah I'd say I expected the cop to kill those kids for being too talkative for their own good.
Click to expand...


  Meh...no sweat off my nuts. There's going to be dead thugs littering the streets come summer time. And of course a lot of innocents. Oh well....those innocents will be the same people crying about the cops enforcing laws so it's no great loss.


----------



## tigerred59

Kondor3 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And that's a goddamned shame, too. We really should do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nolo contendere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That stereotypical view is caused by media and race based proportional statistics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many stereotypes have at least some basis in truth - historical or otherwise - as distasteful as that is to say or to hear.
> 
> As to the underlying causes, they are myriad.. preexisting bias, Blacks' own behaviors in an inner-city ghetto-like context, etc., although I disagree that the media is feeding that stereotype; on the contrary, they seem to be going out of their way to avoid being seen in just that vein. Perhaps I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a fine speech, and, I'm sure, there's a modicum of truth in there somewhere, but I seriously doubt that you have nailed THE primary cause here.
Click to expand...


*Until we start judging people by the context of the character vs the stereotypes, the shit is never gonna change. We are the only race in this country judged by all black people behavior. One ****** goes rouge, we're all held to his standards. Its not fair, and until anyone another race goes through our experience, you have no rights in my opinion to comment or judge how we react to things.*


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:
> 
> View attachment 42329
> 
> 
> And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.
> 
> View attachment 42330
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
Click to expand...


As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.

I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't being arrested.  She was being _assaulted_.
> 
> If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> Doncha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice?
> How 'bout "not assaulting a 14-year-old in the fucking first place?  You know, the reason he's out of a job right now?
> 
> What I think they were trying to do is the same thing any of us would do -- stop an assault.
Click to expand...


You asked why he left her alone. I answered. He had no choice.

What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## tigerred59

MaryL said:


> Chris rock had a monologue about this: Don't ignore cops. These kids were treating them like babysitters. This is a particular issue in  black communities. Don't argue with the police or ignore them. But these kids? Respect. Two way street.



*LOLOLOLOL....yaw will always see things through the lens of white america and that's why this country will NEVER EVER MOVE FORWARD ON RACE RELATIONS.....

.*


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Listen, I live among thuggy trashy black people, I get it. You white people ain't gotta school my black ass on trashy blacks, I live the shit. But in this case, all these kids are innocent and the only crime was being black on that day. Now please, stop with the black history lessons....cause nobody on this planet hates sorry ass n****,. than the n**** themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trespassing. That is a crime.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


How the fuck do you 'trespass" on a public street?

Sent from planet Earth using Logictalk


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".


HA HA HA.  Dude, What are you thinking here ? OF COURSE, violating the HOA rules makes the trespassers just that, when the 2 women who did the inviting, and set up the twitter ads, never got the right to do that in the first place.  

You think anybody who feels like it, is_ "legitimate"_ in arranging for the housing complex to be turned into an F-bombing, "music" blasting, drunken, violent, criminal fiasco ?  What's the matter ? You don't believe the words of the HOA people, and the residents who had to stomach this invasion ?  Did you read the *whole* link ?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Clearly these kids are law abiding and never once, not once showed aggression toward anyone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:
> 
> View attachment 42329
> 
> 
> And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.
> 
> View attachment 42330
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
Click to expand...


It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests. 

The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't being arrested.  She was being _assaulted_.
> 
> If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> Doncha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice?
> How 'bout "not assaulting a 14-year-old in the fucking first place"?  You know, the reason he's out of a job right now?
> 
> What I think they were trying to do is the same thing any of us would do -- stop an assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked why he left her alone. I answered. He had no choice.
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
Click to expand...


Are you reduced to parroting the same stupid question over and over expecting a different answer?


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were guilty of *Texas PENAL CODE * TITLE 7. * OFFENSES AGAINST PROPERTY * CHAPTER 30.
> BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS, Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS*  and should hacebenn arrested for it.  The ones resisted arrest (like the girl in the yellow bikini) should have been busted for that too. Those who charged at the officer should have had charges against them fo rthat too, as well as anyone interfering in the officer's work.
> 
> *CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION*
> 
> *§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:
> 
> View attachment 42329
> 
> 
> And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.
> 
> View attachment 42330
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...



Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:

- No permit for $175
- No limit of 20 guests
- No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed

She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Listen, I live among thuggy trashy black people, I get it. You white people ain't gotta school my black ass on trashy blacks, I live the shit. But in this case, all these kids are innocent and the only crime was being black on that day. Now please, stop with the black history lessons....cause nobody on this planet hates sorry ass n****,. than the n**** themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trespassing. That is a crime.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you 'trespass" on a public street?
> 
> Sent from planet Earth using Logictalk
Click to expand...

Dumbass.  They jumped the fence and were on the property.  They were at the pool, not just outside.  Read the link.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't being arrested.  She was being _assaulted_.
> 
> If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> Doncha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What choice?
> How 'bout "not assaulting a 14-year-old in the fucking first place?  You know, the reason he's out of a job right now?
> 
> What I think they were trying to do is the same thing any of us would do -- stop an assault.
Click to expand...

He didn't assault her so stop lying

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryL

Police  were not attacking black teens. Black teens were causing a disturbance and ignoring police, so the onus is  on the black teens. I saw the videos. All they had to do is comply, and things would be copasetic. What is wrong with that?


----------



## protectionist

boedicca said:


> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.



*THANK YOU!!! * Nice to see that someone is observing the FACTS, and reporting correctly.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> 
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Listen, I live among thuggy trashy black people, I get it. You white people ain't gotta school my black ass on trashy blacks, I live the shit. But in this case, all these kids are innocent and the only crime was being black on that day. Now please, stop with the black history lessons....cause nobody on this planet hates sorry ass n****,. than the n**** themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trespassing. That is a crime.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you 'trespass" on a public street?
> 
> Sent from planet Earth using Logictalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass.  They jumped the fence and were on the property.  They were at the pool, not just outside.  Read the link.
Click to expand...


Fences in the video .... zero
Pools in the video........  zero
Trespassers in the video.... zero

The good part:
Eric Casebolt's current employment.... zero

The People prevailed, like it or lump it.


----------



## boedicca

MaryL said:


> Police  were not attacking black teens. Black teens were causing a disturbance and ignoring police, so the onus is  on the black teens. I saw the videos. All they had to do is comply, and things would be copasetic. What is wrong with that?




What's wrong with that?

Because Equality!  Because White Privilege!  Because Male Police Micro-Agressions!

Trigger Warning, Will Robinson!  Trigger Warning!


----------



## protectionist

MaryL said:


> Police  were not attacking black teens. Black teens were causing a disturbance and ignoring police, so the onus is  on the black teens. I saw the videos. All they had to do is comply, and things would be copasetic. What is wrong with that?


Nothing is wrong with it.  You are talking to  cop-hater idiots.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I _highly doubt_ that they would have "attacked" the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COol.
> 
> So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.
> 
> Mmm, Errr, I wonder...
> 
> How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?
> 
> IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you saw was....
> 1 officer doing his damn job and tried restoring order.
> 3-4 others thinking "Dizam...they're all black....fuck that...my ass aint ending up on MSNBC".
> 
> Soon all cops will act like that. And law and ordwr will break down.
Click to expand...



I can't wait! Despite your assertion one cop yelled at people and 9 others kept the peace.

Sounds like, 9 people knew how to act and 1 didnt. 

Good riddenance. And here here to more cops treating people like people!


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Fences in the video .... zero
> Pools in the video........  zero
> Trespassers in the video.... zero
> 
> The good part:
> Eric Casebolt's current employment.... zero
> 
> The People prevailed, like it or lump it.


The only ZERO is your ZERO brain post 

And the trespasser CRIMINAL BRATS aren't "the people".  The residents of the housing complex are the People, represented by the cops.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said that your instinctual response would be to protect your friend.
> 
> From a cop.
> 
> Why do you think these young men, who were rushing toward the cop would have different instincts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfectly clear that they had the same instincts.
> 
> But that doesn't mean they would have followed through with "attacking" the cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COol.
> 
> So, we agree, their intent was to attack the cop, until he looked up and noticed their approach.
> 
> Mmm, Errr, I wonder...
> 
> How do you think the cop would know that they were NOT going to follow though with their intended attack?
> 
> IF in some bizarre world, they did attack the cop, do you think that others in the crowd, operating from the Protective Instinct you describe, would join in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you saw was....
> 1 officer doing his damn job and tried restoring order.
> 3-4 others thinking "Dizam...they're all black....fuck that...my ass aint ending up on MSNBC".
> 
> Soon all cops will act like that. And law and ordwr will break down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait! Despite your assertion one cop yelled at people and 9 others kept the peace.
> 
> Sounds like, 9 people knew how to act and 1 didnt.
> 
> Good riddenance. And here here to more cops treating people like people!
Click to expand...



What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did escalate quickly. The left desperately WANTS a war with white cops. Badly. They're just flaming this one up until the inevitable occurs....another video of a worse incident. And with 1, 000, 000 cops policing violent neighborhoods in a country of 340, 000, 000...all with easy access to guns and drugs...another contraversial video is inevitable.
> 
> But this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, black people are not animals, black people can respond to any situation when the situation is handled in a calm peaceful manner. But that is never the case with law enforcement. They come in with attitudes and only escalate situations...that is fact. Fact number 1...the law was called on black boys that was climbing the fence...who by the way was gone by the time they got there....so what does the cops do? FUCK WITH EVERYBODY OF COLOR BUT THE THUGS......NEST STUPID COMMENT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop teaching your kids to be thugs if you don't like people seeing them as the thugs they were raised to be..... Cops didn't make them disrespectful and foul mouthed. Nope that would be you who forgive them for these actions that lead to jail time or worse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Listen, I live among thuggy trashy black people, I get it. You white people ain't gotta school my black ass on trashy blacks, I live the shit. But in this case, all these kids are innocent and the only crime was being black on that day. Now please, stop with the black history lessons....cause nobody on this planet hates sorry ass n****,. than the n**** themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trespassing. That is a crime.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you 'trespass" on a public street?
> 
> Sent from planet Earth using Logictalk
Click to expand...

You are a fucking idiot. Why don't you learn about the place before you speak .

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean people didnt take kindly to the only officer being super aggressive. That's a shock
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't notice _"super aggressive"_ behavior by the brats who were trespassing, and attacking residents ?  No ?  Try this >>  The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
Click to expand...


Yes, AFTER the cop went all Rambo. Cause and effect yanno


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> . And here here to more cops treating people like people!


Here here to more cops arresting criminal brat mobs.


----------



## ClosedCaption

skye said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but we're talking about THESE kids, not who can think of a case of ANY teens CAN have criminal behaviour


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> Yes, AFTER the cop went all Rambo. Cause and effect yanno


So you didn't notice them trespassing, and attacking residents before the cops arrived.  Sounds like you've been falling prey to the news media hype.  Solution.  > click the link - AND READ IT.

The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge


----------



## boedicca

I believe the residents of the neighborhood:

_Police were called to the scene and attempted to get some of the trespassers to sit down while they investigated. Many of the teens fled and police chased some of them down. This is when the video of the incident with police began. There does not appear to be any video of the initial police contact with the teens.

*One resident, Benet Embry, a black man, posted on Facebook about the events leading up to the police call. “Look, I LIVE in this community and this ENTIRE incident is NOT racial at all,” Embry wrote. “A few THUGS spoiled a COMMUNITY event by fighting, jumping over fences into a PRIVATE pool, harassing and damaging property. Not EVERYTHING is about RACE. WE have other issues that NEED our attention other flights of made up make believe causes.”*

In another post he is critical of media coverage of the incident. “I’ve never seen such irresponsible reporting and miss management of media resources in my life,” he said.

*Another McKinney resident, Bryan Gestner, posted on Facebook, “This was a Twitter party that turned into a mob event. Jumping pool fence. Assaulting 2 security guards, attacking a mother with three little girls. The video doesn’t show everything.” He continued saying the kids were drinking and “smoking weed” and they would not listen to any of the adults around the pool.*

“This isn’t about race,” he continued. “This is about outside kids invading our neighborhood and had no respect for authority or the residents here. I have a target on my back now and I have been threatened by these punks that they are gonna shoot up my house when all I did was try to control the mob and actually tended to the girl and the boy that had a bloody lip.”

“Yall don’t know the whole story,” Gestner continued. “I commend the officer for handling this situation.”

*Gestner wrapped up his post alleging that these same kids came back into the neighborhood Saturday night. They were “kicking in people’s front door, stole a truck and crashed it into many vehicles. They vandalized dozens of cars and were stealing things.”... *

The McKinney Texas Pool Party The Rest of the Story PJ Tatler_


----------



## thanatos144

ClosedCaption said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're talking about THESE kids, not who can think of a case of ANY teens CAN have criminal behaviour
Click to expand...

Foul language to police is criminal behavior... Now go away because people like you who wants no police protection for Blacks disgust me. You are the worst kind of racist

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> . And here here to more cops treating people like people!
> 
> 
> 
> Here here to more cops arresting criminal brat mobs.
Click to expand...


The phrase is "hear hear", Dumbass.

But here's to Rambotican übercops who go berserk ending up where they belong -- 
.....the unemployment office.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Foul language to police is criminal behavior



Oh is it, Dropout?
Why don't you quote us the statute.  Since nobody else could come up with the "flap your lips " law or the "run your mouth" law.

I'm tellin' ya..... look under the "Uppity Ordinance".


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foul language to police is criminal behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh is it, Dropout?
> Why don't you quote us the statute.  Since nobody else could come up with the "flap your lips " law or the "run your mouth" law.
> 
> I'm tellin' ya..... look under the "Uppity Ordinance".
Click to expand...

Look it up you lying scumbag . maybe you can find that Robertson contract you were lying about as well. 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foul language to police is criminal behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh is it, Dropout?
> Why don't you quote us the statute.  Since nobody else could come up with the "flap your lips " law or the "run your mouth" law.
> 
> I'm tellin' ya..... look under the "Uppity Ordinance".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up you lying scumbag . maybe you can find that Robertson contract you were lying about as well.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Why the fuck would I look up your point that I already know is bullshit?



thanatos144 said:


> Foul language to police is criminal behavior... Now go away because people like you who wants no police protection for Blacks disgust me. You are the worst kind of racist
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


"No police protection for blacks" is exactly what we saw here.  That's why Rambo-Boy got his ass fired; he decided to assault instead.


----------



## Camp

The cop has resigned. With a resignation instead of a firing and absent criminal charges, he will be able to stay in law enforcement. He will pop up in another cop job in the near future. That is what many cops do when they get in trouble and have cooperative bosses.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

thanatos144 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're talking about THESE kids, not who can think of a case of ANY teens CAN have criminal behaviour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language to police is criminal behavior... Now go away because people like you who wants no police protection for Blacks disgust me. You are the worst kind of racist
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Are you out of your mind?

"Foul language to police" is not a crime, and never has been in the US.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think the kids in the video were "trespassing"?
> 
> How do you know they didn't live in the complex, or have guest passes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:
> 
> View attachment 42329
> 
> 
> And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.
> 
> View attachment 42330
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
Click to expand...


Who cares who started it?

Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The party appears to be in violation of the Pool Rule.  Here are the rules:
> 
> View attachment 42329
> 
> 
> And here is a copy of the promotion that was put out on twitter. The DJ also widely promoted the party.
> 
> View attachment 42330
> 
> 
> The Full Story of The McKinney Texas Pool Mob Inside The Craig Ranch Subdivision The Last Refuge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
Click to expand...


I already said that I think the police handled this badly.

But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.


----------



## ClosedCaption

thanatos144 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're talking about THESE kids, not who can think of a case of ANY teens CAN have criminal behaviour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language to police is criminal behavior... Now go away because people like you who wants no police protection for Blacks disgust me. You are the worst kind of racist
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 It kinda doesn't matter what the police think is criminal...foul language is not a crime unless you're saying the cop also was breaking the law....oops


----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
Click to expand...


So ----- this party planner took control of Eric Casebolt's mind?  

Agan --- this whole story is predicted in the first minute.  Around 35 to 40 seconds in, one officer is shown, up close, treating people like actual humans.  Then at :48, (cue dramatic cop show music) Eric Casebolt, Crime Fighter Extraordinaire, leaps in, apparently unsatiated by his stuntman Somersault move and itching for a bigger part in the film:

​Anything anyone else did before that point is dwarfed by his insanity -- there and especially at the 3-minute mark.

That's why he's UNEMPLOYED now.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
Click to expand...

Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.

Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.


ClosedCaption said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
Click to expand...

Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well. 

Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the party itself may have violated the HOA does not make legitimately invited guests "trespassers".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
Click to expand...


Of course, but it's still irrelevant to the topic at hand - which is about the cop's behavior.


----------



## boedicca

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ----- this party planner took control of Eric Casebolt's mind?
Click to expand...



Don't be dense.  You're generally smarter than that.

If the Party Planner had followed the rules and invited no more than 19 other people without blasting an open invitation over Twitter, there would have been no reason for the police to be there in the first place.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
Click to expand...


The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but it's still irrelevant to the topic at hand - which is about the cop's behavior.
Click to expand...



Too funny.  Apologists such as yourself constantly blame behavior on third parties when convenient to your agenda.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the pool is private property and some of the "guests" were jumping the fence, it's reasonable to assume that some were trespassers.
> 
> I do think the police handled this very badly, but the proximate cause is the girl with the Party Planning business who abused her access to the pool facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ----- this party planner took control of Eric Casebolt's mind?
Click to expand...

Blacks apparently have great mind control powers that makes whites react to them in a bad way. It's always blacks fault...even when it's not.

Personal responsibility? What's that?


----------



## Kondor3

Steinlight said:


> ...Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths *room to destroy* and do typical youth things...


----------



## ClosedCaption

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
Click to expand...


No its just a story from one guy. No one else say drinking and smoking. And all the paraphernalia disappeared?....maybe the bottles ran too!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but it's still irrelevant to the topic at hand - which is about the cop's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Apologists such as yourself constantly blame behavior on third parties when convenient to your agenda.
Click to expand...


No, what's funny is watching you trying to change the topic away from what the cop did and onto what the scary black party planner did.


----------



## boedicca

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but it's still irrelevant to the topic at hand - which is about the cop's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Apologists such as yourself constantly blame behavior on third parties when convenient to your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what's funny is watching you trying to change the topic away from what the cop did and onto what the scary black party planner did.
Click to expand...



Telling of you to play the race card.   You Lose.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but it's still irrelevant to the topic at hand - which is about the cop's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Apologists such as yourself constantly blame behavior on third parties when convenient to your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what's funny is watching you trying to change the topic away from what the cop did and onto what the scary black party planner did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling of you to play the race card.   You Lose.
Click to expand...




The race card card. Never fails as an escape for any conservative losing an argument.


----------



## Steinlight

theDoctorisIn said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
Click to expand...

The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?

There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.


----------



## tigerred59

Stephanie said:


> this is where ALL THIS BS is taking us. he just spoke what he saw and these BLACK ACTIVIST want his head on pole. people better start waking up to what's going on
> VIDEO at the site
> 
> SNIP:
> *VIDEO=> Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight – ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED*
> 
> June 8, 2015 by Jim Hoft 9 Comments
> 
> *Benet Embry*, a resident of McKinney, Texas, told Sean Hannity on Monday that the incident at the pool party “had nothing to do with race.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me be clear. The subdivision I live in is not a racist community. It is a diverse subdivision, black, white, Hispanic, East Indian, American Indian, all living together in friendship… Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”
> 
> Via Hannity:
> 
> After *Benet Embry* spoke blamed the teens for the McKinney pool fight black activists called for him to be fired.
> 
> all of it here:
> VIDEO Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight - ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED - The Gateway Pundit



*Put it this way, any time you see a n**** on Fox, just get out the popcorn and watch Tommy make a white man happy!!*


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Steinlight said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
Click to expand...


Link to this video that you saw?


----------



## tigerred59

thanatos144 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're talking about THESE kids, not who can think of a case of ANY teens CAN have criminal behaviour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language to police is criminal behavior... Now go away because people like you who wants no police protection for Blacks disgust me. You are the worst kind of racist
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

pot meet kettle


----------



## RKMBrown

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> FTA: The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> I think what this former cop is saying is.....well you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kids who have never been disciplined in their lives...dont respect someone of authority using hard language to tell them what to do? Shocker.
> 
> So the answer is....back off and just kinda let people do whatever they want? Hey....worked in Baltimore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, *they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm*. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter *with the goal of building civilian trust*.
> 
> Officers should also look out for each other, protecting their colleagues not just from harm, but also from lashing out in anger or frustration. Policing can be intensely stressful, and officers should be trained and encouraged to help their peers deal with stressful situations. When an officer is losing his cool, *another officer will often be able to intervene, giving the first a chance to collect himself*. That type of peer support isn’t part of modern police culture—particularly not when the officer losing his temper is a supervisor and union official like Corporal Casebolt—but it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that... a public servant actually working _with _the public rather than against it.  Boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting article on this, from the perspective of a former cop.
> 
> A Former Cop On What Went Wrong In McKinney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: the Guardian and the Warrior. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the matter right here.  I couldn't help noticing while traveling in Ireland, an entirely different mindset as regards the police.  They don't carry guns and they don't walk around looking for trouble and pushing their proverbial weight around.  Because of that they're seen by the general public as a positive, not a negative.
> 
> The difference between, "oh good, here come the police" and "oh shit, here come the police".
> 
> It's representative of this primitive American mindset that the way to deal with every situation is to blow it up, obliterate it, overpower it, imprison it, vanquish it --- instead of grokking its nature and working from that point.  But no, we can't do that.  Too much like thought.  And that's what fills up prisons with pot smokers.
Click to expand...

Yes well.. two of the cops appeared to be sane and the other guy... well he's famous now for plowing a little girl's face into the dirt.


----------



## Steinlight

ClosedCaption said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how We The People have set the system up to work.
> 
> We give our police the power to utilize force, when they are obstructed or resisted during the course of the exercise of their law enforcement duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.  We also expect them to exercise i wisely.  That means you don't take an unarmed child and push her face into the grass because she was crying for her mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girl attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its just a story from one guy. No one else say drinking and smoking. And all the paraphernalia disappeared?....maybe the bottles ran too!
Click to expand...


You don't need paraphernalia to smoke. Do you even smoke weed? You don't even know what you are talking about.

These pieces of shit from outside the neighborhood crash a community pool to have some  DJ, blasting gangster rap music, harassing locals, attacking a mom, and menacing a police officer, and some idiots think they are the poor victims. 

But yea, I am sure all these evil neighbors corroborating the story that  these "youths" created a disturbance are just lying and part of an evil conspiracy, and the videos are all doctored. Just like how Darren Wilson killed Mike Brown when said "hands up, don't shoot!"


----------



## Steinlight

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scuze moi, but the Party Planner violated the pool rules from the beginning:
> 
> - No permit for $175
> - No limit of 20 guests
> - No respect for the rights of other HOA members to use the pool without being harassed
> 
> She started this atrocious incident with her Twitter promotion campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares who started it?
> 
> Do the actions of the "Party Planner" justify the actions of the officer in question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said that I think the police handled this badly.
> 
> But there would have been no incident in the first place if the Party Planner had not instigating the entire mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but it's still irrelevant to the topic at hand - which is about the cop's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.  Apologists such as yourself constantly blame behavior on third parties when convenient to your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what's funny is watching you trying to change the topic away from what the cop did and onto what the scary black party planner did.
Click to expand...

They have no right to crash a community pool for some gangster rap dj party that no one in the neighborhood cleared.


----------



## Steinlight

LOL at these names as well. Dajerria Benton . What a stupid fucking name


----------



## Steinlight

theDoctorisIn said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> She got her face pushed into the grass because she was repeatedly ordered to leave the area and repeatedly refused to obey the order and therefore earned herself a detaining exercise until the police could decide what to do with her.
> 
> When she resisted the detaining exercise she crossed a line which allowed the cop to do what he did.
> 
> Once you have multiple 'suspects' engaged in refusal to obey orders or actively antagonizing police or even making threatening moves (as those two boys did while the girl was being put down), the cops haven't got time for that touchy-feely shit... and if they make the wrong choice, they die.
> 
> We don't pay our police enough to die.
> 
> 
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Steinlight said:


> LOL at these names as well. Dajerria Benton . What a stupid fucking name



Ah    --- we've been looking for the wrong thing.  Here we are trying to find a "flapping your lips" law, a "running your mouth" law, an "Uppity Ordinance"..... when we should have been looking for a "Stupid Fucking Name" statute.

Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Steinlight said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> 
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's the video that I saw, too - and it's completely unclear who started the altercation.

The black girl says the lady slapped her, I haven't heard anything that contradicts her story.


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.


Other than a few curse words (a minor offense done all the time by officers everywhere), I did not see a damn thing wrong with Casebolt's actions.  He did what he was supposed to do, and he was charged by a number of these criminal brats who are guilty IN THE VIDEO of resisting arrest, by charging at the officer as they did. I proivided the law here in this thread .  Read it.

And the guy in the gray shirt not only charged the officer, he struck him with his hand (or a weapon). It is then that the officer drew his gun, PROPERLY.

I sent an email to the McKinney Fraternal Order of Police asking Casebolt to come to Tampa and work with one of our police departments here, where he will have a mayor and police chief who will back him up and not cave in to the loudmouth, race hustler mobs.

As for your talk about trespassing and other crimes , here is the McKinney FOP statement on it >>

""Information is being provided to the McKinney FOP that certain details of this incident are being inaccurately broadcasted by media outlets to the public in the McKinney area and across the nation. The subjects involved were a mixture of teens and adults who were trespassing not in a community pool but a private property pool regulated and maintained by this particular Home Owners Association.  Vandalism and active fighting was reported in the same area involving this group of teens and adults."

McKinney mayor fraternal order of police issue statements on weekend pool party incident - Star Local News

McKinney FOP Lodge 107


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> Yeah, that's the video that I saw, too - and it's completely unclear who started the altercation.
> 
> The black girl says the lady slapped her, I haven't heard anything that contradicts her story.


Nor has there been anything that supports it.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> .Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.


Of course they are, when they are committing the Class A misdemeanor of resisting arrest.  What did you expect the cop to do with a criminal committing a crime ?  Play ping pong with her ?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are, when they are committing the Class A misdemeanor of resisting arrest.  What did you expect the cop to do with a criminal committing a crime ?  Play ping pong with her ?
Click to expand...


How can anyone resist arrest if no one was arrested?


----------



## Manonthestreet

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. But apparently. ..the IA folks told him what charges he could "possibly" face. Translation: If they riot and burn McKinney. ..we may have charge you to appease them.
> 
> So...Cpl Casebolt and his 10 years of experience and clean record said "Oh yeah? Go fuck yourselves.  I quit."  Good for him.
> 
> Now...McKinneys crime rate will soar....as all McKinney cops know their career and freedom hinges on...well...how sensitive they are to brat teens.
Click to expand...

not to mention all the death threats.....


----------



## rdean

Steinlight said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make more than our soldiers who we do pay to sometimes die. Diplomacy works wonders as does common sense.
> However, the impression that Blacks are just all violent welfare thugs is pervasive throughout the country. That  stereotypical view is  caused by media and race based  proportional statistics. So, when Black kids act like normal teens and sometimes get a little cocky or resentful of authority, the cop sees 'feral negroes" who need to be put  down and taught respect, regardless of any constitutional freedoms they might be aware of and  are standing up for..
> 
> 
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OMG, is that two white women pulling each other's hair?  What I reported back in 1045.

Seems police ignored them.

In fact, the whites there reported that as police ran through the crowd, they targeted only black children.  White children fled, black children stayed to see what happened to their friends.  Notice the girls around the child police attacked who was screaming for her mother?


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> Yeah, that's the video that I saw, too - and it's completely unclear who started the altercation.
> 
> The black girl says the lady slapped her, I haven't heard anything that contradicts her story.



That is a propaganda video with a cop-hater mouthing off his anti-cop rhetoric.  Only good thing about it is it shows the law-breaking of the criminals, who all should be in jail right now.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing the cops did wrong, was not having enough of them there, and not arresting every one of those brats, and not beating the shit out of every one of them who resisted arrest.  Other than that, they were OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. But apparently. ..the IA folks told him what charges he could "possibly" face. Translation: If they riot and burn McKinney. ..we may have charge you to appease them.
> 
> So...Cpl Casebolt and his 10 years of experience and clean record said "Oh yeah? Go fuck yourselves.  I quit."  Good for him..
Click to expand...


Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.

His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".

Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?

Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??


----------



## protectionist

rdean said:


> Notice the girls around the child police attacked who was screaming for her mother?


1.  Police didn't_ "attack"_ anybody

2.  Yeah I notice the girls around the child police subdued on the grass.  They attacked the cop and committed a CRIME (   )  that they should have been arrested for.  If they weren't, why not ?


----------



## protectionist

Steinlight said:


>


*PROPAGANDA LIAR*


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROPAGANDA LIAR*
Click to expand...


Good post.  You should ask the site to put that under your user name.


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the kids were arrested. Why aren't you guys getting that?
Click to expand...

A lot of them were trespassing and resisting arrest ON THE VIDEO.  They SHOULD HAVE BEEN arrested on 2 Class A misdemeanors (total of 2 years JAIL TIME + $8000 fine)

*§ 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.*

(a) A person commits an offense if he *intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer* or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
(b) It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.
(c) Except as provided in Subsection (d), an offense under this section is a Class A misdemeanor.

Sure they weren't arrested. Same as a lot of Black criminals don't get arrested.  And you know why they don't, don't you ?  Because if you don't, you might be the only one in America who doesn't.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> .If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.


Where on the video do you see THAT ?


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??


I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too


----------



## bucs90

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
Click to expand...


Me too. Yes. The chief is a liar who threw his officer under a bus.

They didnt want McKinney to burn. So like Baltimore. ..they fed the mob a low ranking officer. 

And McKinney crime is gonna soar.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
Click to expand...


Then clearly you don't support the police.

What are you, some kind of commie?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> 
> 
> Where on the video do you see THAT ?
Click to expand...


3:10 to 3:20.  Maybe you should actually, y'know watch it.


What I'd like to know is, who is this fat fuck in the blue shorts with no socks keeping people back so Casebolt can work her over?  He needs to be charged as an accomplice.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly you don't support the police.
> 
> What are you, some kind of commie?
Click to expand...


The higher you go in police ranks...the more political they become. 

These days....chiefs will be ordered by mayors to toss a street cop to the wolves if it means preventing the NAACP from burning the city. Do it...and chief keeps his job. Dont....he wont. 

Thats the new normal. And its why 911 response is about to slow to a crawl.


----------



## ninja007

the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lol...the police chief and the other officers are wrong lol.

You're wrong, he's wrong....everybody's wrong lol.


----------



## Pogo

​


bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly you don't support the police.
> 
> What are you, some kind of commie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The higher you go in police ranks...the more political they become.
> 
> These days....chiefs will be ordered by mayors to toss a street cop to the wolves if it means preventing the
> NAACP from burning the city. Do it...and chief keeps his job. Dont....he wont.
> 
> Thats the new normal. And its why 911 response is about to slow to a crawl.
Click to expand...


You're fucking pathetic.

You're on here day after day moaning and groaning and crying the blues about police reputations.  Here you've got a guy who's clearly part of that problem, he gets dealt with as he should be (for once) ---- and you're STILL not satisfied.  And won't be one presumes until the entire population is imprisoned by your jackboot storm troopers you jack off to empostered on your bedroom ceiling.

Fuck you and your ilk.  The People won't stand for it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .If she were worthy of arrest, then it's odd that the *now-unemployed*  Casebolt got up and left her for at least ten seconds -- as did two of his infantry -- during which time she went nowhere, until Casebolt (unemployed be his name) came back to continue assaulting her.
> 
> 
> 
> Where on the video do you see THAT ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3:10 to 3:20.  Maybe you should actually, y'know watch it.
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is, who is this fat fuck in the blue shorts with no socks keeping people back so Casebolt can work her over?  He needs to be charged as an accomplice.
Click to expand...


The massive 14 year old brute female made the officer fear for his life...he probably thought she had the strength of Hulk Hogan lmao


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> ​
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly you don't support the police.
> 
> What are you, some kind of commie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The higher you go in police ranks...the more political they become.
> 
> These days....chiefs will be ordered by mayors to toss a street cop to the wolves if it means preventing the
> NAACP from burning the city. Do it...and chief keeps his job. Dont....he wont.
> 
> Thats the new normal. And its why 911 response is about to slow to a crawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucking pathetic.
> 
> You're on here day after day moaning and groaning and crying the blues about police reputations.  Here you've got a guy who's clearly part of that problem, he gets dealt with as he should be (for once) ---- and you're STILL not satisfied.  And won't be one presumes until the entire population is imprisoned by your jackboot storm troopers you jack off to empostered on your bedroom ceiling.
> 
> Fuck you and your ilk.  The People won't stand for it.
Click to expand...


He did nothing wrong. Teen resisted. He took her down. Thugs tried to swarm him...he drew a weapon to back their asses off. 

City was willing to throw him to the wolves if he didnt quit. Fuck em. McKinney cops will respond accordingly...with a stand down. Like NYPD and Baltimore. 

All cops are going to. And weak people like you will be among those pleading to 911 as criminals victimize you one day. Good luck.


----------



## Steinlight

Pogo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at these names as well. Dajerria Benton . What a stupid fucking name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah    --- we've been looking for the wrong thing.  Here we are trying to find a "flapping your lips" law, a "running your mouth" law, an "Uppity Ordinance"..... when we should have been looking for a "Stupid Fucking Name" statute.
> 
> Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.
Click to expand...

Blacks can't even swim, which defeats the purpose of the pool party.


----------



## Steinlight

theDoctorisIn said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the video that I saw, too - and it's completely unclear who started the altercation.
> 
> The black girl says the lady slapped her, I haven't heard anything that contradicts her story.
Click to expand...

Its pretty clear, the black teen is pounding on the white mom, who is trying to retreat, even the other "youths" have to pull her off. There is even a video they posted to twitter bragging how they "beat her ass".

Multiple witnesses, including a black resident, say the "youths" instigated the fight. Of course the perp is going to say, they "dindu nuffin".

Activists Want Black Host Who Blamed Teens For McKinney Pool Fight FIRED The Daily Caller


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly you don't support the police.
> 
> What are you, some kind of commie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The higher you go in police ranks...the more political they become.
> 
> These days....chiefs will be ordered by mayors to toss a street cop to the wolves if it means preventing the
> NAACP from burning the city. Do it...and chief keeps his job. Dont....he wont.
> 
> Thats the new normal. And its why 911 response is about to slow to a crawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucking pathetic.
> 
> You're on here day after day moaning and groaning and crying the blues about police reputations.  Here you've got a guy who's clearly part of that problem, he gets dealt with as he should be (for once) ---- and you're STILL not satisfied.  And won't be one presumes until the entire population is imprisoned by your jackboot storm troopers you jack off to empostered on your bedroom ceiling.
> 
> Fuck you and your ilk.  The People won't stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did nothing wrong. Teen resisted. He took her down. Thugs tried to swarm him...he drew a weapon to back their asses off.
Click to expand...


Funny how you can post "he did nothing wrong" and then immediately describe what he did wrong.
Oh except for "teen resisted".  As the video shows, liar, she's already retreating ... he goes and fetches her and brings her back toward, as it happens, the camera -- which gives the whole fucking world a view of an assault (on her) and a terroristic threat (when he pulls his gun).  Which is why he's UNEMPLOYED  now.



bucs90 said:


> City was willing to throw him to the wolves if he didnt quit. Fuck em. McKinney cops will respond accordingly...with a stand down. Like NYPD and Baltimore.
> 
> All cops are going to. And weak people like you will be among those pleading to 911 as criminals victimize you one day. Good luck.



"WAAAH!  I lost an internet argument!  Waaaah!


----------



## Steinlight

rdean said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal "teen" things, like crashing a private community pool to set up an unauthorized party, attacking women, cussing in front of children, and doing drugs in public.
> 
> Better give these youths room to destroy and do typical youth things.
> Yup, its all a white racist conspiracy by the people in McKinney. I am sure the video of the black girls attacking the white mother of three is fabricated as well.
> 
> Are you going to tell us next that WTC 7 was brought down by demolition or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, is that two white women pulling each other's hair?  What I reported back in 1045.
> 
> Seems police ignored them.
> 
> In fact, the whites there reported that as police ran through the crowd, they targeted only black children.  White children fled, black children stayed to see what happened to their friends.  Notice the girls around the child police attacked who was screaming for her mother?
Click to expand...

No, that's the video of the black teen assaulting the white mother, even in the Slate article, they linked to the a tweet of the attack posted by these "youths", bragging about "beating her ass". 

I don't see any white kids not cooperating with cops in that video, either disobeying cops or menacing them like those two black kids did when he was trying to detain the girl.


----------



## rdean

ninja007 said:


> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.


Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

I viewed a thread where the truth of the thug teens was pointed out and some old hag shut it down. Truth destroys the libtard argument.


----------



## ninja007

i read these black kids were trespassing in this gated community?


----------



## ninja007

rdean said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
Click to expand...


civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.


----------



## Pogo

ninja007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
Click to expand...


Ironic from a dweeb who just posted a blatantly racist quip:



ninja007 said:


> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.


----------



## Camp

ninja007 said:


> i read these black kids were trespassing in this gated community?


You are reading the wrong stuff and it don't make a difference anyhow. All the cops knew how to react despite the crazy cop who went mental. Cops had everything under control. They just didn't have the jackass in their own ranks under control. Now they do. He is gone.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

None of the other cops were acting that way.  They seemed calm and cool headed, but the one cop was just freakin' out and yelling & cursing at everyone and everything.  He was TRIPPIN​


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> What I'd like to know is, who is this fat fuck in the blue shorts with no socks keeping people back so Casebolt can work her over?  He needs to be charged as an accomplice.


NO.  He should be given a medal for helping the police.  Or a cash award.

The ones that should be charged are the guy in the gray shirt, who charged at the cop and hit him, and the fat black chick in the white bikini who did the same.

These ignorant morons, who have no idea what they just did, committed an aggravated assault on a police officer, which in Texas is a first degree felony,* punishable by 5 to 99 years in a state prison.*

http://statelaws.findlaw.com/texas-l...tery-laws.html


----------



## protectionist

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> None of the other cops were acting that way.  They seemed calm and cool headed, but the one cop was just freakin' out and yelling & cursing at everyone and everything.  He was TRIPPIN​


Doesn't matter that he was yelling. And cursing, although not good, is commonly done by cops and suspects both.  Big deal.


----------



## protectionist

Camp said:


> You are reading the wrong stuff and it don't make a difference anyhow. All the cops knew how to react despite the crazy cop who went mental. Cops had everything under control. They just didn't have the jackass in their own ranks under control. Now they do. He is gone.


Are you really so stupid as to not know this is just political to avoid riots ?  Give us a break!


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Then clearly you don't support the police.


I support police.  YOU DON'T.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is, who is this fat fuck in the blue shorts with no socks keeping people back so Casebolt can work her over?  He needs to be charged as an accomplice.
> 
> 
> 
> NO.  He should be given a medal for helping the police.  Or a cash award.
> 
> The ones that should be charged are the guy in the gray shirt, who charged at the cop and hit him, and the fat black chick in the white bikini who did the same.
> 
> These ignorant morons, who have no idea what they just did, committed an aggravated assault on a police officer, which in Texas is a first degree felony,* punishable by 5 to 99 years in a state prison.*
> 
> http://statelaws.findlaw.com/texas-l...tery-laws.html
Click to expand...



Nobody hit the cop.  At all.  They should have, and they'd have been justified, but they didn't.
The kid who the NOW UNEMPLOYED  Casebolt threatened with a gun was arrested, but then charges were dropped.

So you and your authoritarian Nazi jackboot fetish mentality can go fuck yourself.


----------



## protectionist

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he was presented with a list of charges he'd face if he _didn't _quit.
> His Chief publicly called his actions "indefensible".
> Are you calling the Chief of Police a liar?
> Again.......... good riddance to bad garbage.  This is EXACTLY the element that gives cops the bad name you're always whining about.  And you want him *back*??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Chief of Police a LIAR, A PHONY, A WIMP, A COWARD, and a SUCK-UP to his pussy mayor who like others in other cities, cave in to the race hustlers, and attack their own police officers, rather than risk rioting from the mad dog race idiots.  And YOU KNOW this, since you just had it told to you, so I guess you're a liar too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Yes. The chief is a liar who threw his officer under a bus.
> 
> They didnt want McKinney to burn. So like Baltimore. ..they fed the mob a low ranking officer.
> 
> And McKinney crime is gonna soar.
Click to expand...

CORRECT. Down goes another town to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler campaign.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Nobody hit the cop.  At all.  They should have, and they'd have been justified, but they didn't.


It's on the video, blind boy.  And the guy who hit the cop got arrested.  5 to 99 for them.  I'd give them the 99.  Send the message.


----------



## Steinlight

rdean said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
Click to expand...

LOL defending ARE FREEDUMBS.


----------



## Pogo

>>  “Our policy, our training, our practices do not support these actions,” McKinney Police Chief Greg Conley told reporters at a televised news conference, calling Casebolt’s actions “*indefensible*.”

“*He came to the call out of control*,” Conley said. “I had 12 officers on the scene, and 11 of them performed according to their training.”

.... With Casebolt's resignation, the internal investigation comes to an end, Conley said, and Casebolt will keep his pension and benefits. *The chief added that a criminal investigation was ongoing* and would take “a matter of time to work through.” <<  -- Casebolt Resigns​


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody hit the cop.  At all.  They should have, and they'd have been justified, but they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the video, blind boy.  And the guy who hit the cop got arrested.  5 to 99 for them.  I'd give them the 99.  Send the message.
Click to expand...


That charge has already been dropped.
It's what you do when you fuck up.


----------



## MikeK

protectionist said:


> I don't think Casebolt even arrested that mouthy bitch he had on the ground, did he ?  ALL those brats should have been arrested   (see Post # 1163)


There is no question that any of those juveniles who committed serious violations deserved to be arrested.  The reason none of them were arrested is the situation was improperly handled by the police as a direct result of Ptl. Casebolt's wholly erratic and disruptive conduct.  In fact, Casebolt's behavior was so bizarre it wouldn't surprise me to learn he is using some kind of hyper-energizing steroid or an amphetamine.

Dealing with that kind of situation calls for a substantial show of appropriately capable force which was not yet present.  Once there are enough cops present to impose order in a methodically professional manner the next step is to identify and isolate specific offenders and arrest them in a competent and orderly manner.  Instead, Casebolt arrived on the scene like Captain Marvel and began acting out some unnecessarily strenuous super-cop fantasy.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> That charge has already been dropped.
> It's what you do when you fuck up.


Got a link to support that ?  Or are we just supposed to take what you say on faith ?  And clean up your language, bad boy. Where do you think you are  ? In a prison ?  Come to think of it, that probably is EXACTLY where you are, and that's why you hate the police so much.  They arrested you and put you there.

So what are you in for ?  Arson ? Looting ?  Felonious assult on a police officer ?  Child molestation ?  Terrorism against the USA ?  Come on, let's hear it.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> That charge has already been dropped.
> It's what you do when you fuck up.


WHAT is what you do ?  Speak English!


----------



## JQPublic1

theDoctorisIn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "come to the aid" of someone who is being arrested, unless you want to be arrested yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were kids you dumb donkey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, kids also have criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're talking about THESE kids, not who can think of a case of ANY teens CAN have criminal behaviour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul language to police is criminal behavior... Now go away because people like you who wants no police protection for Blacks disgust me. You are the worst kind of racist
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your mind?
> 
> "Foul language to police" is not a crime, and never has been in the US.
Click to expand...

No, foul language to the police is not a crime, but most will arrest you for "disorderly conduct" or some similar convenient charge if you  hurt their feelings. If you persist in calling them names or whatever, you will likely arrive at the local jail with an assortment of bruises along with an additional charge of resisting arrest!


----------



## protectionist

MikeK said:


> There is no question that any of those juveniles who committed serious violations deserved to be arrested.  The reason none of them were arrested is the situation was improperly handled by the police as a direct result of Ptl. Casebolt's wholly erratic and disruptive conduct.


This scenario would be valid if it weren't for the fact that Texas law contradicts it.  The law pertaining to the attackers of Casebolt is >>
CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION

§ 38.03.  RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.
(a)  A person commits an offense if he intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
*(b)  It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.
*
So even if Casebolt's actions were improper to the point of being unlawful, that still doesn't shield the perpetrators from responsibility for the crime of  § 38.03.  So the guy in the gray shirt and the chick in the white bikini should be in jail on a first degree felony charge, and looking at 5 to 99 years, state prison.
* 
*


----------



## theDoctorisIn

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody hit the cop.  At all.  They should have, and they'd have been justified, but they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the video, blind boy.  And the guy who hit the cop got arrested.  5 to 99 for them.  I'd give them the 99.  Send the message.
Click to expand...


No one hit the cop in the video.

The sole person who was arrested was charged with interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest - not assault.

Do you have a link to support that the man in the video was the one arrested?


----------



## JQPublic1

ninja007 said:


> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.



Some orders are unjust or ridiculous orders and it depends on who is giving them and why?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some orders are unjust or ridiculous orders and it depends on who is giving them and why?
Click to expand...

I just heard on the news the police in this video his is quitting the force. And his sergeant said his actions were indefensible. will this settle it? will the right wingers defend this police officer even when his own boss won't? Then I guess there's no arguing with them


----------



## Camp

protectionist said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that any of those juveniles who committed serious violations deserved to be arrested.  The reason none of them were arrested is the situation was improperly handled by the police as a direct result of Ptl. Casebolt's wholly erratic and disruptive conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> This scenario would be valid if it weren't for the fact that Texas law contradicts it.  The law pertaining to the attackers of Casebolt is >>
> CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION
> 
> § 38.03.  RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.
> (a)  A person commits an offense if he intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
> *(b)  It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.
> *
> So even if Casebolt's actions were improper to the point of being unlawful, that still doesn't shield the perpetrators from responsibility for the crime of  § 38.03.  So the guy in the gray shirt and the chick in the white bikini should be in jail on a first degree felony charge, and looking at 5 to 99 years, state prison.
Click to expand...

But they aren't facing arrest and imprisonment. That is because level and sane people are in control and able to put incidents and difficulties like this in perspective.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

The officer wanted a reason to sexually molest an attractive underage teen. That part was obvious. He gropes her quite a bit in that video.

Of all the people he chooses to handle and grope, it's the most attractive girl present.

He's a pedophile.

He should have had his teeth kicked out.


----------



## ninja007

The2ndAmendment said:


> The officer wanted a reason to sexually molest an attractive underage teen. That part was obvious. He gropes her quite a bit in that video.
> 
> Of all the people he chooses to handle and grope, it's the most attractive girl present.
> 
> He's a pedophile.
> 
> He should have had his teeth kicked out.



YOU CALL that ATTRACTIVE? LMFAO


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> So...Cpl Casebolt and his 10 years of experience and clean record said "Oh yeah? Go fuck yourselves.  I quit."  Good for him.


Are you sure that's how it happened?  

Or do you think it could be he was graciously given the choice of resigning or being fired with loss of any residual benefits and imposition of assault charges?



> Now...McKinneys crime rate will soar....as all McKinney cops know their career and freedom hinges on...well...how sensitive they are to brat teens.


Once the general public understands what is happening, and a few politicians and/or influential citizens are affected by crimes because the cops aren't taking calls, legislation will be passed in the interest of public safety that will render police unions powerless. Next a group of known participants in the job action will be summarily fired with loss of all benefits.  That news will spread like wildfire, the job action will abruptly end, arrest and summons rates will skyrocket, and that will be that.  

We're talking about cops, not brain surgeons.  Very easy to replace -- especially during times of high unemployment and diminishing wage standards.


----------



## MikeK

Correll said:


> What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?


It appeared to me they were about to do nothing more than run their mouths, because they began to flee as soon as Casebolt went after them -- even before he drew his gun.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

ninja007 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> The officer wanted a reason to sexually molest an attractive underage teen. That part was obvious. He gropes her quite a bit in that video.
> 
> Of all the people he chooses to handle and grope, it's the most attractive girl present.
> 
> He's a pedophile.
> 
> He should have had his teeth kicked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CALL that ATTRACTIVE? LMFAO
Click to expand...


r u gay?


----------



## MikeK

thanatos144 said:


> *Oh and you forgot to say, Hile Hitler!!*


Hitler was a socialist thus would have been a Democrat[/quote]
Hitler was a Socialist for politically expedient purposes -- until he became a Nazi.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that any of those juveniles who committed serious violations deserved to be arrested.  The reason none of them were arrested is the situation was improperly handled by the police as a direct result of Ptl. Casebolt's wholly erratic and disruptive conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> This scenario would be valid if it weren't for the fact that Texas law contradicts it.  The law pertaining to the attackers of Casebolt is >>
> CHAPTER 38. OBSTRUCTING GOVERNMENTAL OPERATION
> 
> § 38.03.  RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.
> (a)  A person commits an offense if he intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
> (b)  It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.
> 
> So even if Casebolt's actions were improper to the point of being unlawful, that still doesn't shield the perpetrators from responsibility for the crime of  § 38.03.  So the guy in the gray shirt and *the chick in the white bikini *should be in jail on a first degree felony charge, and looking at 5 to 99 years, state prison.
Click to expand...


Ah, you mean Jahda Bakari.  Casebolt assaulted her too, punched her in the mouth and hit her with his nightstick.  No doubt another part of the pending charges against him.


----------



## rdean

ninja007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
Click to expand...

You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.


----------



## MikeK

thanatos144 said:


> He didn't assault her so stop lying


What do you call what he did?

Because one is wearing a badge and a uniform does not mean they have unlimited license to slam anyone who does or says something they don't like on the ground, grind their face into the dirt or onto the filthy pavement, and press a knee onto their neck.  When a police officer does that he needs to have a valid, lawful reason.  The problem is the practice has become so commonplace that most ordinary people think it's just something cops do to people who don't follow their orders -- whether or not their orders are lawful.


----------



## ninja007

rdean said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
Click to expand...


wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?


----------



## rdean

MikeK said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh and you forgot to say, Hile Hitler!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a socialist thus would have been a Democrat
Click to expand...

Hitler was a Socialist for politically expedient purposes -- until he became a Nazi.[/QUOTE]
Hitler was a fascist right from the beginning.  He exalted white Aryan Germans over Jews and blacks.
See, this is why your kind should go to school.  When you make such statements, everyone laughs at you and won't take you seriously, even when you make such ignorant statements in the future.  They will just assume everything you say is ignorant shit and for they most part, they will be right.  But you could end that nasty cycle if you actually spent time learning from a reputable source.

MikeK, I was responding to:  Hitler was a socialist thus would have been a Democrat


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ninja007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
Click to expand...


Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?


----------



## rdean

ninja007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
Click to expand...

You said:  the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.

You didn't qualify it with "some blacks" or "blacks you consider not the right kind".  You would make a very good Nazi Fascist.


----------



## orogenicman

ninja007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
Click to expand...


Why are you ranting about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead?  These were children attending a birthday party.


----------



## MikeK

Camp said:


> The cop has resigned. With a resignation instead of a firing and absent criminal charges, he will be able to stay in law enforcement. He will pop up in another cop job in the near future. That is what many cops do when they get in trouble and have cooperative bosses.


I understand the cop who shot the 12 year-old boy who had a toy gun had been fired from another police department.


----------



## rdean

orogenicman said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you ranting about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead?  These were children attending a birthday party.
Click to expand...


Because the majority of USMB right wingers only see:  feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers 

It's why the hate Obama and loved that Zimmerman stalked, chased down and shot an unarmed black child.


----------



## ninja007

orogenicman said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you ranting about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead?  These were children attending a birthday party.
Click to expand...


most of those there are going to end up in jail. They just cant stfu.


----------



## ninja007

theDoctorisIn said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
Click to expand...


about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ninja007 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
Click to expand...


1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".

2. 35% is not "over half".


----------



## MikeK

Steinlight said:


> You don't need paraphernalia to smoke. Do you even smoke weed? You don't even know what you are talking about.
> 
> These pieces of shit from outside the neighborhood crash a community pool to have some  DJ, blasting gangster rap music, harassing locals, attacking a mom, and menacing a police officer, and some idiots think they are the poor victims.
> 
> But yea, I am sure all these evil neighbors corroborating the story that  these "youths" created a disturbance are just lying and part of an evil conspiracy, and the videos are all doctored. Just like how Darren Wilson killed Mike Brown when said "hands up, don't shoot!"


If the police could have handled this situation in the proper manner it's entirely possible those interlopers who did the things you've specified above could have been isolated, identified, and appropriately charged.  No one here is contesting that.  

The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.


----------



## rdean

theDoctorisIn said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
Click to expand...

Because right wingers think they can get away with that forever.
And second, math is difficult for them.  It's that whole "anti education" thing.


----------



## JQPublic1

ninja007 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
Click to expand...

I know at least two white  ex-cops that just might be in there with them.


----------



## JQPublic1

rdean said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because right wingers think they can get away with that forever.
> And second, math is difficult for them.  It's that whole "anti education" thing.
Click to expand...

 RIght you are. And here is something for them to chew on... The link is dynamite! Thank God we have a strong central government; otherwise ,state laws like those cited  by our friend PROTECTIONIST would dilute our Constitutional rights even more than the Patriot Act did. Most of us are think the police are supposed to have unlimited power over us like incarnate  blue-clad gods of some sort.The cops  seem to think so too. Let’s correct that kind of thinking right now. 

We don’t think to research Federal case law and apply it to police misconduct on a personal level. However, when I read what I assumed was a Texas law excerpt posted by PROTECTONIST,the  law was too  biased in favor of the cops and left no room for self defense against rogue cops. For Texas that might be OK; but, what about the Feds? Would defending yourself or another person against unlawful arrest by a police officer be as detrimental to your civil liberties under  federal law as it is under  the Texas law? Let’s take a look:



			
				Constitional Society said:
			
		

> *“Citizens may resist unlawful arrest to the point of taking an arresting officer's life if necessary.” Plummer v. State, 136 Ind. 306. This premise was upheld by the Supreme Court of the United States in the case: John Bad Elk v. U.S., 177 U.S. 529. The Court stated: “Where the officer is killed in the course of the disorder which naturally accompanies an attempted arrest that is resisted, the law looks with very different eyes upon the transaction, when the officer had the right to make the arrest, from what it does if the officer had no right. What may be murder in the first case might be nothing more than manslaughter in the other, or the facts might show that no offense had been committed.”*



The above certainly casts some doubt as to the Constitutionality  of  Protectionist’s excerpt whereas he posted:



> § 38.03. RESISTING ARREST, SEARCH, OR TRANSPORTATION.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally prevents or obstructs a person he knows is a peace officer or a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction from effecting an arrest, search, or transportation of the actor or another by using force against the peace officer or another.
> (b) It is no defense to prosecution under this section that the arrest or search was unlawful.[/b]


 
Those arguing in favor of the Texas law are probably ignorant of the federal court case precedents. The McKinney Police Chief  probably is aware of that federal civll protection against unlawful arrest. He must have passed that knowledge on to his subordinates. One, apparently,  was sleeping when that topic was being discussed during his tenure at the police academy.

Other highlights of the link include:

*“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter.” Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.*


One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).


----------



## JQPublic1

Opps forgot to post the LINK..HERE IT IS:



Your Right of Defense Against Unlawful Arrest


----------



## JoeMoma

With over 100 kids, I beg someone peed in the pool.


----------



## Correll

MikeK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What choice did he have with two young men rushing him to "aid" the girl he was handcuffing?
> 
> What do you think those "unhappy young men" were planning to do when they got to the cop and the girl?
> 
> 
> 
> It appeared to me they were about to do nothing more than run their mouths, because they began to flee as soon as Casebolt went after them -- even before he drew his gun.
Click to expand...



THey could run their mouth off fine from were they were. 

And they reversed direction when Casebolt noticed them and stood up. THey lost the elements of surprise and position.

YOur conclusion seems based more on your optimism on human nature than their actions.


----------



## Correll

theDoctorisIn said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
Click to expand...


He exaggerated the amount.

35% is nothing to boast about.


----------



## bucs90

Nationwide....today and all summer....cops will recieve 911 calls. Many will involve 2 or more blacks acting unlawfully. 

Now....cops are gonna think "fuck that. Im not messing with it."

All these massive mall fights and McDonalds fights....cops arent coming.

Good luck America.


----------



## protectionist

theDoctorisIn said:


> The black girl says the lady slapped her, I haven't heard anything that contradicts her story.


Maybe that's because the media keeps interviewing the Black girl, and other Black activists, and not much of anybody else.  How many times have you seen the white residents of the housing complex, who were praising Casebolt all all the other cops, and complaining about the criminal behavior of the kids, on the news ? How many times have you seen them or the cops being interviewed ?


----------



## protectionist

bucs90 said:


> Nationwide....today and all summer....cops will recieve 911 calls. Many will involve 2 or more blacks acting unlawfully.
> Now....cops are gonna think "fuck that. Im not messing with it."
> All these massive mall fights and McDonalds fights....cops arent coming.
> Good luck America.


I'm surprised they haven't all quit, and handed the whole thing over to us CCW citizens.


----------



## bucs90

protectionist said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide....today and all summer....cops will recieve 911 calls. Many will involve 2 or more blacks acting unlawfully.
> Now....cops are gonna think "fuck that. Im not messing with it."
> All these massive mall fights and McDonalds fights....cops arent coming.
> Good luck America.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they haven't all quit, and handed the whole thing over to us CCW citizens.
Click to expand...


They wont quit. They'll still respond to murder and rape and traffic accidents. 

But calls for social disorder....especially involving minorities?  Fuck no. Society is on its own with that.


----------



## protectionist

MikeK said:


> The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.



Question 1,  what was so_ "irrationally disruptive"_ ?  I didn't see that.
You're talking like an ass.  Casebolt was a victim, himself by being sent in to an out of control mob scene all alone.

Question 2 - LET'S SEE YOU DO THAT, and we'll take a look at how you manage that situation.  What would YOU do if YOU were ONE COP arriving at a mob scene of what news reports said were 150 unruly teenagers and young adults acting criminally ? (trespassing, assaulting people, vandalizing, creating disturbances)

I will await your answers.


----------



## EverCurious

Handing it over to CCW citizens wouldn't work either ~Zimmerman. 

I suggest stocking up _before_ they get done "fixing things"


----------



## protectionist

JQPublic1 said:


> Those arguing in favor of the Texas law are probably ignorant of the federal court case precedents. The McKinney Police Chief  probably is aware of that federal civll protection against unlawful arrest. He must have passed that knowledge on to his subordinates. One, apparently,  was sleeping when that topic was being discussed during his tenure at the police academy.
> 
> Other highlights of the link include:
> 
> *“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter.” Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.*
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).


One wonders why you are bothering to post all this, since there was nothing unlawful about what Casebolt was doing.

Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.  Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter.  That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of

Computer trouble - will finish post later


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Two positive things I've seen -

One is that many whites rallied and protested right alongside the Blacks. 
Two, the crazy, out of control cop has resigned.


----------



## MarcATL

bucs90 said:


> Nationwide....today and all summer....cops will recieve 911 calls. Many will involve 2 or more blacks acting unlawfully.
> 
> Now....cops are gonna think "fuck that. Im not messing with it."
> 
> All these massive mall fights and McDonalds fights....cops arent coming.
> 
> Good luck America.


So much drama. 

ROTFLMBAO! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionist

Luddly Neddite said:


> Two positive things I've seen -
> 
> One is that many whites rallied and protested right alongside the Blacks.
> Two, the crazy, out of control cop has resigned.


There's nothing to protest about.  150 screwballs ju, trespassedmped a fence

Sorry - computer trouble. I'll be off the computer for a while.


----------



## RKMBrown

protectionist said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that many of the party goers may have crashed the party, and therefore technically were "trespassing". There is no reason the believe that any of the kids in the video were crashers rather than guests.
> 
> The "cause" is irrelevant, the actions of that one cop (the others were acting fine) is what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than a few curse words (a minor offense done all the time by officers everywhere), I did not see a damn thing wrong with Casebolt's actions.  He did what he was supposed to do, and he was charged by a number of these criminal brats who are guilty IN THE VIDEO of resisting arrest, by charging at the officer as they did. I proivided the law here in this thread .  Read it.
> 
> And the guy in the gray shirt not only charged the officer, he struck him with his hand (or a weapon). It is then that the officer drew his gun, PROPERLY.
> 
> I sent an email to the McKinney Fraternal Order of Police asking Casebolt to come to Tampa and work with one of our police departments here, where he will have a mayor and police chief who will back him up and not cave in to the loudmouth, race hustler mobs.
> 
> As for your talk about trespassing and other crimes , here is the McKinney FOP statement on it >>
> 
> ""Information is being provided to the McKinney FOP that certain details of this incident are being inaccurately broadcasted by media outlets to the public in the McKinney area and across the nation. The subjects involved were a mixture of teens and adults who were trespassing not in a community pool but a private property pool regulated and maintained by this particular Home Owners Association.  Vandalism and active fighting was reported in the same area involving this group of teens and adults."
> 
> McKinney mayor fraternal order of police issue statements on weekend pool party incident - Star Local News
> 
> McKinney FOP Lodge 107
Click to expand...

If a parent, teacher, or anyone else had done that shit to that little girl, they would be in jail.  Cop does it... and people like you pat him on the back and say job well done, yeah throw that little girl around, shove her face into the dirt, pin her and take a squat on her, pull your gun on them, show everyone what AUTHORITAY IS ABOUT.


----------



## dannyboys

The2ndAmendment said:


> The officer wanted a reason to sexually molest an attractive underage teen. That part was obvious. He gropes her quite a bit in that video.
> 
> Of all the people he chooses to handle and grope, it's the most attractive girl present.
> 
> He's a pedophile.
> 
> He should have had his teeth kicked out.


I wouldn't call a negro hippo in a yellow bikini "attractive". Just the opposite.


----------



## dannyboys

orogenicman said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that blacks NEVER follow orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you ranting about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead?  These were children attending a birthday party.
Click to expand...

The male negroes climbing over the fence were not invited asshole.
What would you do if you were having a private invitation only party and a bunch of feral young negro men started climbed your fence to crash your party? Call the cops? 
Just like what someone did?
Wise up fool.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Wow! The haters are hating and the authoritarians are defending an obvious 
police overreach. Big surprise.

What I find interesting is in the Duggar threads, I read all about how 14 year olds can't or shouldn't be held responsible for their actions.  Now I'm reading about why it's not only ok for 14 year olds to be held responsible but be brutalized as well.
WTF?

Apologies If anyone already covered this.


----------



## dannyboys

MikeK said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. With a resignation instead of a firing and absent criminal charges, he will be able to stay in law enforcement. He will pop up in another cop job in the near future. That is what many cops do when they get in trouble and have cooperative bosses.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the cop who shot the 12 year-old boy who had a toy gun had been fired from another police department.
Click to expand...

You understand wrong.....as usual.
The cop was one of an entire police force which was disbanded which had zero to do with the cop who shot the 'gang-banger-in-waiting' who was waving and pointing what looked like a real handgun at people walking past him.
The cops pulled up and ordered the little thug to put his hands in the air. The little tug instead moved his hand to his waistband where the gun was stuck. The cop shot the little thug center mass.
Like good fucking riddance.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at these names as well. Dajerria Benton . What a stupid fucking name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah    --- we've been looking for the wrong thing.  Here we are trying to find a "flapping your lips" law, a "running your mouth" law, an "Uppity Ordinance"..... when we should have been looking for a "Stupid Fucking Name" statute.
> 
> Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks can't even swim, which defeats the purpose of the pool party.
Click to expand...


It was a pool party not a swim meet


----------



## ClosedCaption

Steinlight said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video I saw showed an adult woman attacking the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, is that two white women pulling each other's hair?  What I reported back in 1045.
> 
> Seems police ignored them.
> 
> In fact, the whites there reported that as police ran through the crowd, they targeted only black children.  White children fled, black children stayed to see what happened to their friends.  Notice the girls around the child police attacked who was screaming for her mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's the video of the black teen assaulting the white mother, even in the Slate article, they linked to the a tweet of the attack posted by these "youths", bragging about "beating her ass".
> 
> I don't see any white kids not cooperating with cops in that video, either disobeying cops or menacing them like those two black kids did when he was trying to detain the girl.
Click to expand...



Was there a fight?  Because the cops didnt talk to any white person at all.  Maybe when they heard it was a fight between a black and a white they heard "2 blacks" and became confused


----------



## ClosedCaption

The police chief made my point last night.

There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.

He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol


----------



## orogenicman

dannyboys said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I worked in S2, Headquarters Battery 13th Battalion, 16th Field Artillery, 8th Infantry Division, and half the battery was blacks.  They seemed pretty good at giving and taking orders while defending this country.  Post your name and address along with that statement and maybe some will visit you and explain why you are wrong.  It could be a big help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> civilians. Visit me? lmao. Internet tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you ranting about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead?  These were children attending a birthday party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The male negroes climbing over the fence were not invited asshole.
> What would you do if you were having a private invitation only party and a bunch of feral young negro men started climbed your fence to crash your party? Call the cops?
> Just like what someone did?
> Wise up fool.
Click to expand...


The fact that a few teenagers jumped a swimming pool fence does not give a rogue cop carte blanche to assault a teen age girl who wasn't among those who jumped the fence.


----------



## Camp

dannyboys said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. With a resignation instead of a firing and absent criminal charges, he will be able to stay in law enforcement. He will pop up in another cop job in the near future. That is what many cops do when they get in trouble and have cooperative bosses.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the cop who shot the 12 year-old boy who had a toy gun had been fired from another police department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand wrong.....as usual.
> The cop was one of an entire police force which was disbanded which had zero to do with the cop who shot the 'gang-banger-in-waiting' who was waving and pointing what looked like a real handgun at people walking past him.
> The cops pulled up and ordered the little thug to put his hands in the air. The little tug instead moved his hand to his waistband where the gun was stuck. The cop shot the little thug center mass.
> Like good fucking riddance.
Click to expand...

Here is what cops and their employee's are beginning to understand and adjust to. A scattered support from a small faction of the public will no longer protect them from the misdeeds of the rotten apples in their ranks. Failure to respond to the bad cops will result in endless law suites and even assassinated cops. The cops and the towns and cities that employ them know that if they do not clean up and police their own, the public will. The cops and their employers can not win. Threats of work slow downs and such will be followed by firings, dismantling of police forces and replacing them with new cops who are willing to adjust to the policing demanded by the public.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Hutch Starskey said:


> Wow! The haters are hating and the authoritarians are defending an obvious
> police overreach. Big surprise.
> 
> What I find interesting is in the Duggar threads, I read all about how 14 year olds can't or shouldn't be held responsible for their actions.  Now I'm reading about why it's not only ok for 14 year olds to be held responsible but be brutalized as well.
> WTF?
> 
> Apologies If anyone already covered this.




You made the mistake everyone does.  Duggar is white and white kids are allowed to make mistakes and be treated as children EVEN WHEN the 14 year old white kid is touching his own sisters (with an S) hoo ha's.  Even then he gets sympathy and phrases like "youthful indiscretion" gets thrown around.

But a black 14 year old girl who didnt molest anyone or comit any crime is automatically a criminal.

These fucktards would really like to treat both kids the same....as kids except, yanno, Obama wont let them


----------



## Luddly Neddite

protectionist said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two positive things I've seen -
> 
> One is that many whites rallied and protested right alongside the Blacks.
> Two, the crazy, out of control cop has resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to protest about.  150 screwballs ju, trespassedmped a fence
> 
> Sorry - computer trouble. I'll be off the computer for a while.
Click to expand...



One of the other racist RW nutters said it was 128, then changed it to 130. Now you say 150.


----------



## Stephanie

Well, at least this got the haters off the duggers

another week another outraging...whoa


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The rabid RWs are so predictable. 

They defend drunk Palins who crash a party and beat up the guests but Black kids crashing a pool party are "feral". 

Josh Duggar gets a pass for repeatedly molesting 4 year olds because he was 14 but Black kids should be punished for doing what most kids do - crash parties.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Pogo said:


> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "





What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?


----------



## RKMBrown

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
Click to expand...

rolling out is better than face planting...  that might've sent his mind and body into fight mode..  Some folks don't think clearly or calmly when the adrenaline is flowing.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol



 Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality. 

But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior. 

Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.

Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Steinlight said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at these names as well. Dajerria Benton . What a stupid fucking name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah    --- we've been looking for the wrong thing.  Here we are trying to find a "flapping your lips" law, a "running your mouth" law, an "Uppity Ordinance"..... when we should have been looking for a "Stupid Fucking Name" statute.
> 
> Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks can't even swim, which defeats the purpose of the pool party.
Click to expand...



Its amazing how many racist cockroaches like you actually believe this.


----------



## bucs90

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
Click to expand...


I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha. 

Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.

But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
Click to expand...



Comic relief? 

cuz it really was pretty funny.


----------



## Asclepias

The feral monkey turned in his badge and resigned.  His own chief said his actions were wrong and he was out of control. He needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bucs90 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
Click to expand...



He was grandstanding from the very start. I certainly hope these nutters are being pushed out but I suspect they'll just be more careful.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Luddly Neddite said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
Click to expand...



Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Asclepias said:


> The feral monkey turned in his badge and resigned.  His own chief said his actions were wrong and he was out of control. He needs to be dealt with.




Good!

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/10/u...ex-resigns-over-incident-caught-on-video.html


----------



## thanatos144

tigerred59 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is where ALL THIS BS is taking us. he just spoke what he saw and these BLACK ACTIVIST want his head on pole. people better start waking up to what's going on
> VIDEO at the site
> 
> SNIP:
> *VIDEO=> Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight – ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED*
> 
> June 8, 2015 by Jim Hoft 9 Comments
> 
> *Benet Embry*, a resident of McKinney, Texas, told Sean Hannity on Monday that the incident at the pool party “had nothing to do with race.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me be clear. The subdivision I live in is not a racist community. It is a diverse subdivision, black, white, Hispanic, East Indian, American Indian, all living together in friendship… Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”
> 
> Via Hannity:
> 
> After *Benet Embry* spoke blamed the teens for the McKinney pool fight black activists called for him to be fired.
> 
> all of it here:
> VIDEO Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight - ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, any time you see a n**** on Fox, just get out the popcorn and watch Tommy make a white man happy!!*
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving you are the true racist here. Not just hate for the white people but for your own people. 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cop has resigned. With a resignation instead of a firing and absent criminal charges, he will be able to stay in law enforcement. He will pop up in another cop job in the near future. That is what many cops do when they get in trouble and have cooperative bosses.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the cop who shot the 12 year-old boy who had a toy gun had been fired from another police department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand wrong.....as usual.
> The cop was one of an entire police force which was disbanded which had zero to do with the cop who shot the 'gang-banger-in-waiting' who was waving and pointing what looked like a real handgun at people walking past him.
> The cops pulled up and ordered the little thug to put his hands in the air. The little tug instead moved his hand to his waistband where the gun was stuck. The cop shot the little thug center mass.
> Like good fucking riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what cops and their employee's are beginning to understand and adjust to. A scattered support from a small faction of the public will no longer protect them from the misdeeds of the rotten apples in their ranks. Failure to respond to the bad cops will result in endless law suites and even assassinated cops. The cops and the towns and cities that employ them know that if they do not clean up and police their own, the public will. The cops and their employers can not win. Threats of work slow downs and such will be followed by firings, dismantling of police forces and replacing them with new cops who are willing to adjust to the policing demanded by the public.
Click to expand...


Police need to realize that their employers are the very community they "serve" and behave accordingly.


----------



## Camp

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality.
> 
> But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior.
> 
> Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.
> 
> Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.
Click to expand...

I live in a place where this kind of trespass at pool parties occurs almost every  weekend. They aren't black suburban teenagers  usually. They are 20 something year old white kids who are totally inebriated and out of control. The most frequent response they give to the cops is "do you know who my father is?".  That gets followed by an explanation about how important dad is. Never seen a cop pull out his weapon at one of those things. Most of the time no one gets arrested. Everyone just gets calmed down and sent on their ways. Party over, cops back to work chasing down DUI's, thieves and drug dealers.


----------



## Carla_Danger

bucs90 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
Click to expand...




Maybe this cop can take over Pat's old security guard job.   hee eee eee eee eeew


----------



## dannyboys

Carla_Danger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
Click to expand...

The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
'Niggs nigg'.
It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.


----------



## Vandalshandle

This guy was a loose cannon. Maybe he was having problems with his wife. Maybe had had one too many cups of coffee. Maybe he is just mentally unstable. He is the kind of guy who should not even own a gun, much less be licensed to carry one around.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Well, at least this got the haters off the duggers
> 
> another week another outraging...whoa




Their teens would never do anything wrong.  LOL!


----------



## Asclepias

The Black Uncle Ruckus that said this was not racial needs his ass beat. How a Black man can allow a young Black girl to be mistreated like that shows me what a coward he is. If I would have been there they would have had to shoot me. No way I let that pig dare put his hands on her.


----------



## dannyboys

Vandalshandle said:


> This guy was a loose cannon. Maybe he was having problems with his wife. Maybe had had one too many cups of coffee. Maybe he is just mentally unstable. He is the kind of guy who should not even own a gun, much less be licensed to carry one around.


When are you having your pool party? Put the time and place on FB. Let's see who turns up and climbs your fence to get in and start fights, vandalize and generally act like the feral simians they are.


----------



## Carla_Danger

dannyboys said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
> Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
> A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
> 'Niggs nigg'.
> It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
> They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.
Click to expand...




I don't have time for this kind of stupidity, I have to go to work.


----------



## Asclepias

dannyboys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a loose cannon. Maybe he was having problems with his wife. Maybe had had one too many cups of coffee. Maybe he is just mentally unstable. He is the kind of guy who should not even own a gun, much less be licensed to carry one around.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you having your pool party? Put the time and place on FB. Let's see who turns up and climbs your fence to get in and start fights, vandalize and generally act like the feral simians they are.
Click to expand...

They were targeting the Black kids not the white ones. Feral simian.


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
Click to expand...

Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.


----------



## Vandalshandle

dannyboys said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
> Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
> A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
> 'Niggs nigg'.
> It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
> They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.
Click to expand...


Well, all right! It has been a while since I have added a bigot asshole to my "ignore List", and I was beginning to think that there were no more real jerks left on this board!


----------



## Camp

dannyboys said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
> Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
> A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
> 'Niggs nigg'.
> It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
> They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.
Click to expand...

Thanks, hearing the rant of a crude, vile, racist idiot confirms what the cops defenders are really all about. Only a handful like yourself are willing to step forward and admit to their inferiority as a human specimen. You help prove once again the fallacy of white supremacy. Thanks again.


----------



## RKMBrown

Camp said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
> Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
> A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
> 'Niggs nigg'.
> It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
> They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hearing the rant of a crude, vile, racist idiot confirms what the cops defenders are really all about. Only a handful like yourself are willing to step forward and admit to their inferiority as a human specimen. You help prove once again the fallacy of white supremacy. Thanks again.
Click to expand...

FYI your grouping of people who defend the actions of this cop as white supremacists... yeah that makes you a racist.  Just sayin.


----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
Click to expand...


Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work. 

Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies. 

McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Steinlight said:


>




You know what else is funny.  This guy doesnt exist on Facebook LMAO.

Hoodwinked again


----------



## Carla_Danger

RKMBrown said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rolling out is better than face planting...  that might've sent his mind and body into fight mode..  Some folks don't think clearly or calmly when the adrenaline is flowing.
Click to expand...



Some people shouldn't be cops.


----------



## Carla_Danger

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
Click to expand...




I bet he wouldn't if he had worn a body cam during those past 10 years.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
Click to expand...

He just never got caught. The feral simian was probably pretty cunning. You dont just all of a sudden start acting like that.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is funny.  This guy doesnt exist on Facebook LMAO.
> 
> Hoodwinked again
Click to expand...

White racists frequently turn to social media and other avenues to influence public opinion. They are frightened they are being exposed.


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
Click to expand...

Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.

That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.


----------



## Camp

RKMBrown said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
> Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
> A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
> 'Niggs nigg'.
> It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
> They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hearing the rant of a crude, vile, racist idiot confirms what the cops defenders are really all about. Only a handful like yourself are willing to step forward and admit to their inferiority as a human specimen. You help prove once again the fallacy of white supremacy. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI your grouping of people who defend the actions of this cop as white supremacists... yeah that makes you a racist.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...

Ya, I probably got carried away going after the specific individual. I apologize to any people who defends the cop for reasons other than racist or white supremacy reasons.


----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.
Click to expand...


Tell what to her parents?? Sorry you teen was taken to the grass during her resisting the officer? If her parent cared about her...they would've taught her better than to resist police.


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
Click to expand...


Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is funny.  This guy doesnt exist on Facebook LMAO.
> 
> Hoodwinked again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White racists frequently turn to social media and other avenues to influence public opinion. They are frightened they are being exposed.
Click to expand...

Say's the black racist.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell what to her parents?? Sorry you teen was taken to the grass during her resisting the officer? If her parent cared about her...they would've taught her better than to resist police.
Click to expand...

Hey monkey. She wasnt resisting the police. She was talking to him and he didnt like what she said. Are you in favor of suspending free speech towards cops?


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
Click to expand...


Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
Click to expand...

We're not talking about Dallas or Houston, ironically we are talking about a city that is not much unlike mayberry...  hell they even have a street and a park named mayberry there.


----------



## MarcATL

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality.
> 
> But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior.
> 
> Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.
> 
> Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.
Click to expand...

Oh the drama. So much drama. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
Click to expand...


Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.

Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.

Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.


----------



## MarcATL

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
Click to expand...

Everytime I see that term "barrel roll" or hear it on the radio, I laugh out loud for real. 

ROTFLMBAO! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about Dallas or Houston, ironically we are talking about a city that is not much unlike mayberry...  hell they even have a street and a park named mayberry there.
Click to expand...


Mayberry is literally the tiny town Mt Airy, NC. McKinney is a suburb of Dallas. Not the same.


----------



## Asclepias

MarcATL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime I see that term "barrel roll" or hear it on the radio, I laugh out loud for real.
> 
> ROTFLMBAO!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Monkey roll before he aped out.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.



Psst, hey, we arent talking about Baltimore.


----------



## BlueGin

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
Click to expand...


Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.



Pssst, thats an assumption


----------



## ClosedCaption

BlueGin said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
Click to expand...



Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina


----------



## MarcATL

Carla_Danger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> cuz it really was pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that one person say..."what the hell?"  LOL!  Over a freaking pool party?  Unbelievable!  What's next, loud music?
Click to expand...

They killed a black boy for pumping loud music at a gas station. The racist SOB pumped something like 8 bullets into a parked car full of black teenage boys. Unfortunately one was killed. This was shortly after Trayvon, and also in Florida.  The bastard is in jail now,  thank God. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle

You guys have to remember that this happened in Texas. 

I mean, come on...what did you expect?


----------



## MarcATL

Camp said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality.
> 
> But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior.
> 
> Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.
> 
> Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a place where this kind of trespass at pool parties occurs almost every  weekend. They aren't black suburban teenagers  usually. They are 20 something year old white kids who are totally inebriated and out of control. The most frequent response they give to the cops is "do you know who my father is?".  That gets followed by an explanation about how important dad is. Never seen a cop pull out his weapon at one of those things. Most of the time no one gets arrested. Everyone just gets calmed down and sent on their ways. Party over, cops back to work chasing down DUI's, thieves and drug dealers.
Click to expand...

Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
Click to expand...


Thats right. They didnt. I believe in sex ed in schools by the way. Kids have to be taught how to act.


----------



## bucs90

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality.
> 
> But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior.
> 
> Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.
> 
> Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a place where this kind of trespass at pool parties occurs almost every  weekend. They aren't black suburban teenagers  usually. They are 20 something year old white kids who are totally inebriated and out of control. The most frequent response they give to the cops is "do you know who my father is?".  That gets followed by an explanation about how important dad is. Never seen a cop pull out his weapon at one of those things. Most of the time no one gets arrested. Everyone just gets calmed down and sent on their ways. Party over, cops back to work chasing down DUI's, thieves and drug dealers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Those kids ever run or resist??? No?


----------



## BlueGin

ClosedCaption said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
Click to expand...


As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about Dallas or Houston, ironically we are talking about a city that is not much unlike mayberry...  hell they even have a street and a park named mayberry there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mayberry is literally the tiny town Mt Airy, NC. McKinney is a suburb of Dallas. Not the same.
Click to expand...

lol... clearly you are not from TX.  I've been to McKinney, have you?

Here's what main street looks like there:







Does that look like mayberry or a big city?

I have friends that live in McKinney do you?

McKinney really is just like the TV show Mayberry.. it really is just a quaint town.. sure they have lots of homes and 140k people but for texas it's one of the 3-5 communities that people commute from to work in Dallas.


----------



## bucs90

RKMBrown said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about Dallas or Houston, ironically we are talking about a city that is not much unlike mayberry...  hell they even have a street and a park named mayberry there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mayberry is literally the tiny town Mt Airy, NC. McKinney is a suburb of Dallas. Not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... clearly you are not from TX.  I've been to McKinney, have you?
> 
> Here's what main street looks like there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like mayberry or a big city?
Click to expand...


Neither. Mayberry had 2 cops. Neither had loaded guns.

McKinney,  TX has 155, 000 residents. Which would be the largest city in South Carolina. 

Mayberry had...maybe 500 residents?


----------



## RKMBrown

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.  Police are our employees, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  We deserve to be shown respect from the police, and they deserve our respect in kind for doing good work for us.  I'm not paying cops to shove little girls faces into the dirt to teach them a lesson in authority.
> 
> That cop is being paid to protect that girl.. not to hurt her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about Dallas or Houston, ironically we are talking about a city that is not much unlike mayberry...  hell they even have a street and a park named mayberry there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mayberry is literally the tiny town Mt Airy, NC. McKinney is a suburb of Dallas. Not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... clearly you are not from TX.  I've been to McKinney, have you?
> 
> Here's what main street looks like there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like mayberry or a big city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. Mayberry had 2 cops. Neither had loaded guns.
> 
> McKinney,  TX has 155, 000 residents. Which would be the largest city in South Carolina.
> 
> Mayberry had...maybe 500 residents?
Click to expand...

We do things bigger in TX... but McKinney is still a "hometown" feel kind of place.  It's not a big city.. and not a small city.. it's a medium sized city with a mayberry feel.


----------



## Camp

bucs90 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality.
> 
> But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior.
> 
> Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.
> 
> Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a place where this kind of trespass at pool parties occurs almost every  weekend. They aren't black suburban teenagers  usually. They are 20 something year old white kids who are totally inebriated and out of control. The most frequent response they give to the cops is "do you know who my father is?".  That gets followed by an explanation about how important dad is. Never seen a cop pull out his weapon at one of those things. Most of the time no one gets arrested. Everyone just gets calmed down and sent on their ways. Party over, cops back to work chasing down DUI's, thieves and drug dealers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids ever run or resist??? No?
Click to expand...

They usually do the same thing those kids at the pool party did. They listen and follow commands from the cops. The cops have the common sense to allow the situation to calm down on it's own and refrain from being antagonistic. Most of the times other party goes will calm down the rowdy ones within minutes. The cops just act like herders and confine the nit wits into a manageable area with calm a cool attitudes. No panic or jackassery is allowed by some rouge Rambo cop.


----------



## Camp

BlueGin said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh reality is...Andy Griffith policing doesnt work these days. Not in most cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.
Click to expand...

Actually 7 year old Dunham did not put the pebbles in her sister. The sister did it herself and Lena went and told her mommy. The incident is only known because Dunham wrote about it in her book.


----------



## LOki




----------



## BlueGin

Camp said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does...the 11 other cops there are proof that it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually 7 year old Dunham did not put the pebbles in her sister. The sister did it herself and Lena went and told her mommy. The incident is only known because Dunham wrote about it in her book.
Click to expand...


Then why did she imply she did? And... Why are you changing the subject? Daddy suing if the brat drowned in a pool she broke into a touchy subject for you?


----------



## pwjohn

LOki said:


>



Priceless


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> [...]
> 
> City was willing to throw him to the wolves if he didnt quit. Fuck em. McKinney cops will respond accordingly...with a stand down. Like NYPD and Baltimore.
> 
> All cops are going to. And weak people like you will be among those pleading to 911 as criminals victimize you one day. Good luck.


Will this job action include police ignoring the ordinary citizen who starts carrying a gun to protect him/her self?  Or will the cops only arrest _that_ category of offender? 

Or are you simply assuming there are no ordinary citizens who are ready, willing and able to defend themselves, their homes and families? 

Have you considered the possibility that the only thing preventing a lot of decent citizens from taking the Law into their own hands and addressing the conspicuous criminal element is the prohibitive presence of cops who are eager to arrest them for blowing aggressive criminals away?   

All civilians are not helpless old ladies.


----------



## Camp

BlueGin said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually 7 year old Dunham did not put the pebbles in her sister. The sister did it herself and Lena went and told her mommy. The incident is only known because Dunham wrote about it in her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did she imply she did? And... Why are you changing the subject? Daddy suing if the brat drowned in a pool she broke into a touchy subject for you?
Click to expand...

She did not imply that she did. Your comment made me curious since I know nothing about the Lena Dunham person. I found a book review that quoted the relevant section and read the page where the incident was described by Dunham. You made a comment that was untrue and inaccurate. I thought if I would be involved in the discussion I should at least try to be a bit informed about it. It is a practice I follow. Some of your comment is a bit incoherent. I will refrain from responding to those parts unless you are able to clarify what you are trying to express.


----------



## BlueGin

Camp said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually 7 year old Dunham did not put the pebbles in her sister. The sister did it herself and Lena went and told her mommy. The incident is only known because Dunham wrote about it in her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did she imply she did? And... Why are you changing the subject? Daddy suing if the brat drowned in a pool she broke into a touchy subject for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did not imply that she did. Your comment made me curious since I know nothing about the Lena Dunham person. I found a book review that quoted the relevant section and read the page where the incident was described by Dunham. You made a comment that was untrue and inaccurate. I thought if I would be involved in the discussion I should at least try to be a bit informed about it. It is a practice I follow. Some of your comment is a bit incoherent. I will refrain from responding to those parts unless you are able to clarify what you are trying to express.
Click to expand...


Yes she did. She said she opened her sisters vagina ( why would she do that in the first place?).Told her mom her sister had rocks up in it. Then said all smarmy....Something like... It never occurred to her to ask how they got there. But that's the kinda stuff I did.

Now... Why did you change the subject away from the brat trespassing ?


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> City was willing to throw him to the wolves if he didnt quit. Fuck em. McKinney cops will respond accordingly...with a stand down. Like NYPD and Baltimore.
> 
> All cops are going to. And weak people like you will be among those pleading to 911 as criminals victimize you one day. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this job action include police ignoring the ordinary citizen who starts carrying a gun to protect him/her self?  Or will the cops only arrest _that_ category of offender?
> 
> Or are you simply assuming there are no ordinary citizens who are ready, willing and able to defend themselves, their homes and families?
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that the only thing preventing a lot of decent citizens from taking the Law into their own hands and addressing the conspicuous criminal element is the prohibitive presence of cops who are eager to arrest them for blowing aggressive criminals away?
> 
> All civilians are not helpless old ladies.
Click to expand...


It sounds like what he's saying is that police as a unit don't have the integrity to serve their profession and instead engage in an endless litany of no-questions-asked coverups.

And he claims to be an ex-cop.  And he may be right in general, although I still refuse to believe any cross section of a profession thinks as a unit like that.  They're trained to think like military instead of police, as if it's the everyday grand match of Duh Police versus Duh World.  That mentality needs to die.


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those arguing in favor of the Texas law are probably ignorant of the federal court case precedents. The McKinney Police Chief  probably is aware of that federal civll protection against unlawful arrest. He must have passed that knowledge on to his subordinates. One, apparently,  was sleeping when that topic was being discussed during his tenure at the police academy.
> 
> Other highlights of the link include:
> 
> *“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter.” Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders why you are bothering to post all this, since there was nothing unlawful about what Casebolt was doing.
> 
> Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.  Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter.  That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computer trouble or just the impact of realizing how much power the average citizen really has to defend him/herself against thugs in blue? In this case, the black girl in the bikini  was not under arrest but was being assaulted by Casebolt. The precedent is detailed under the purview of” Housh v. People, 75 111 as shown in the first paragraph of the red text above. That being so, the black teens who started to rush Casebolt  as he was assaulting the girl were entirely within their rights to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had one of them shot the out of control thug, involuntary manslaughter is the most he could be charged with. But consider this. Charging is not the same as convicting even in Texas. A good lawyer would appeal any subsequent conviction and get it remanded to federal court where a  "fairer" trial could be had. After being exonerated a black citizen might have to leave the state of Texas to prevent retaliation but so be it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide....today and all summer....cops will recieve 911 calls. Many will involve 2 or more blacks acting unlawfully.
> Now....cops are gonna think "fuck that. Im not messing with it."
> All these massive mall fights and McDonalds fights....cops arent coming.
> Good luck America.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they haven't all quit, and handed the whole thing over to us CCW citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wont quit. They'll still respond to murder and rape and traffic accidents.
> 
> But calls for social disorder....especially involving minorities?  Fuck no. Society is on its own with that.
Click to expand...


Easy to see why you're not a cop any more.  Who the fuck would want that attitude around undermining what they're doing?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1,  what was so_ "irrationally disruptive"_ ?  I didn't see that.
> You're talking like an ass.  Casebolt was a victim, himself by being sent in to an out of control mob scene all alone.
> 
> Question 2 - LET'S SEE YOU DO THAT, and we'll take a look at how you manage that situation.  What would YOU do if YOU were ONE COP arriving at a mob scene of what news reports said were 150 unruly teenagers and young adults acting criminally ? (trespassing, assaulting people, vandalizing, creating disturbances)
> 
> I will await your answers.
Click to expand...


He wasn't "alone" at all.  Twelve cops responded, and Casebolt wasn't the first.  Unfortunately by some freak accident he was in charge, which makes it kind of miraculous that he didn't completely start a riot.  The other cops, to the extent they can be seen, conduct themselves *completely *differently.  So differently it almost looks like a Monty Python sketch.  Again, check the cop in the video at 40 seconds, contrasted with Casebolt at 0:48 and see the contrast.  What in the blue fuck is he DOING there?  The other officers must have been thinking the same thing, as they gave him a wide berth, the way you'd let a whining toddler cry himself into exhaustion, until he completely flipped out and drew his gun when they finally stepped in to control him -- even though he outranks them.



protectionist said:


> Computer trouble - will finish post later



That's called Karma.


----------



## protectionist

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those arguing in favor of the Texas law are probably ignorant of the federal court case precedents. The McKinney Police Chief  probably is aware of that federal civll protection against unlawful arrest. He must have passed that knowledge on to his subordinates. One, apparently,  was sleeping when that topic was being discussed during his tenure at the police academy.
> 
> Other highlights of the link include:
> 
> *“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter.” Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders why you are bothering to post all this, since there was nothing unlawful about what Casebolt was doing.
> 
> Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.  Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter.  That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computer trouble or just the impact of realizing how much power the average citizen really has to defend him/herself against thugs in blue? In this case, the black girl in the bikini  was not under arrest but was being assaulted by Casebolt. The precedent is detailed under the purview of” Housh v. People, 75 111 as shown in the first paragraph of the red text above. That being so, the black teens who started to rush Casebolt  as he was assaulting the girl were entirely within their rights to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had one of them shot the out of control thug, involuntary manslaughter is the most he could be charged with. But consider this. Charging is not the same as convicting even in Texas. A good lawyer would appeal any subsequent conviction and get it remanded to federal court where a  "fairer" trial could be had. After being exonerated a black citizen might have to leave the state of Texas to prevent retaliation but so be it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just to finish my post # 1380 of a few hours ago >>  Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all. Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter. That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of 2-20 years in prison + a $10,000 fine.

Texas Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1,  what was so_ "irrationally disruptive"_ ?  I didn't see that.
> You're talking like an ass.  Casebolt was a victim, himself by being sent in to an out of control mob scene all alone.
> 
> Question 2 - LET'S SEE YOU DO THAT, and we'll take a look at how you manage that situation.  What would YOU do if YOU were ONE COP arriving at a mob scene of what news reports said were 150 unruly teenagers and young adults acting criminally ? (trespassing, assaulting people, vandalizing, creating disturbances)
> 
> I will await your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't "alone" at all.  Twelve cops responded, and Casebolt wasn't the first.  Unfortunately by some freak accident he was in charge, which makes it kind of miraculous that he didn't completely start a riot.  The other cops, to the extent they can be seen, conduct themselves *completely *differently.  So differently it almost looks like a Monty Python sketch.  Again, check the cop in the video at 40 seconds, contrasted with Casebolt at 0:48 and see the contrast.  What in the blue fuck is he DOING there?  The other officers must have been thinking the same thing, as they gave him a wide berth, the way you'd let a whining toddler cry himself into exhaustion, until he completely flipped out and dred his gun when they finally stepped in to control him -- even though he outranks them.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called Karma.
Click to expand...

Utter nonsense.  The whole gripe against Casebolt is just more anti-cop propaganda, part of the ongoing Obama and Sharpton anti-cop campaign to scour up more VOTES for Democrats.  And YOU KNOW it.


----------



## Pogo

Luddly Neddite said:


> Two positive things I've seen -
> 
> One is that many whites rallied and protested right alongside the Blacks.
> Two, the crazy, out of control cop has resigned.



And three, he may still have charges and/or lawsuits filed against him.

It's understandable that whites and blacks would be united, since this isn't nearly as much a race issue as a rogue-cop-out-of-control issue.


----------



## Camp

BlueGin said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually 7 year old Dunham did not put the pebbles in her sister. The sister did it herself and Lena went and told her mommy. The incident is only known because Dunham wrote about it in her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did she imply she did? And... Why are you changing the subject? Daddy suing if the brat drowned in a pool she broke into a touchy subject for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did not imply that she did. Your comment made me curious since I know nothing about the Lena Dunham person. I found a book review that quoted the relevant section and read the page where the incident was described by Dunham. You made a comment that was untrue and inaccurate. I thought if I would be involved in the discussion I should at least try to be a bit informed about it. It is a practice I follow. Some of your comment is a bit incoherent. I will refrain from responding to those parts unless you are able to clarify what you are trying to express.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she did. She said she opened her sisters vagina ( why would she do that in the first place?).Told her mom her sister had rocks up in it. Then said all smarmy....Something like... It never occurred to her to ask how they got there. But that's the kinda stuff I did.
> 
> Now... Why did you change the subject away from the brat trespassing ?
Click to expand...

You have completely misinterpreted what this person wrote. Not only have you taken what she said out of context, you have changed her quote to fit your agenda. Very dishonest of you. You are comparing a 7 year old who admitted to being a curious child during the normal "play doctor stage" of childhood development to the actions of a 15 year old actually committing a series of sexual assaults on small children. Normal parents know how to respond to the natural and normal curiosities displayed in that "playing doctor" stage and take appropriate action to make sure it does not continue beyond that childhood stage and into puberty. And small children of the toddler age will stuff all kind of stuff into there orifices. Noses and ears are more common than vigina's, but the vagina should come as no surprise.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1,  what was so_ "irrationally disruptive"_ ?  I didn't see that.
> You're talking like an ass.  Casebolt was a victim, himself by being sent in to an out of control mob scene all alone.
> 
> Question 2 - LET'S SEE YOU DO THAT, and we'll take a look at how you manage that situation.  What would YOU do if YOU were ONE COP arriving at a mob scene of what news reports said were 150 unruly teenagers and young adults acting criminally ? (trespassing, assaulting people, vandalizing, creating disturbances)
> 
> I will await your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't "alone" at all.  Twelve cops responded, and Casebolt wasn't the first.  Unfortunately by some freak accident he was in charge, which makes it kind of miraculous that he didn't completely start a riot.  The other cops, to the extent they can be seen, conduct themselves *completely *differently.  So differently it almost looks like a Monty Python sketch.  Again, check the cop in the video at 40 seconds, contrasted with Casebolt at 0:48 and see the contrast.  What in the blue fuck is he DOING there?  The other officers must have been thinking the same thing, as they gave him a wide berth, the way you'd let a whining toddler cry himself into exhaustion, until he completely flipped out and dred his gun when they finally stepped in to control him -- even though he outranks them.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utter nonsense.  The whole gripe against Casebolt is just more anti-cop propaganda, part of the ongoing Obama and Sharpton anti-cop campaign to scour up more VOTES for Democrats.  And YOU KNOW it.
Click to expand...

Well his monkey ass is no longer a cop so chalk up a win for the people.


----------



## Pogo

Luddly Neddite said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two positive things I've seen -
> 
> One is that many whites rallied and protested right alongside the Blacks.
> Two, the crazy, out of control cop has resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to protest about.  150 screwballs ju, trespassedmped a fence
> 
> Sorry - computer trouble. I'll be off the computer for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of the other racist RW nutters said it was 128, then changed it to 130. Now you say 150.
Click to expand...


Let's just go with a Carl Sagan "billions and billions" and cut to the chase.


----------



## hipeter924

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> City was willing to throw him to the wolves if he didnt quit. Fuck em. McKinney cops will respond accordingly...with a stand down. Like NYPD and Baltimore.
> 
> All cops are going to. And weak people like you will be among those pleading to 911 as criminals victimize you one day. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this job action include police ignoring the ordinary citizen who starts carrying a gun to protect him/her self?  Or will the cops only arrest _that_ category of offender?
> 
> Or are you simply assuming there are no ordinary citizens who are ready, willing and able to defend themselves, their homes and families?
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that the only thing preventing a lot of decent citizens from taking the Law into their own hands and addressing the conspicuous criminal element is the prohibitive presence of cops who are eager to arrest them for blowing aggressive criminals away?
> 
> All civilians are not helpless old ladies.
Click to expand...

Another bizarre thing is that if people defend themselves, but don't shoot to kill their attacker, they can end up in prison: Man found guilty in intruder s shooting


> PORTLAND – A man who shot an intruder outside his Dunkirk home was found guilty of a felony charge Thursday by a Jay County jury.
> 
> David McLaughlin, 32, was charged with criminal recklessness resulting in serious bodily injury, a Class D felony carrying a standard 18-month prison term.
> 
> A Jay Superior Court jury returned the guilty verdict Thursday afternoon after deliberating for about an hour.


 In these cases, the police actually go after people who are only protecting themselves and their families.

If someone invades your property, then shoot to kill, as otherwise they can take you to court with police help, and put in you prison.


----------



## Pogo

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
Click to expand...


He does look like he's completely playing to the camera, right from the start.
Maybe that was his whole purpose.  Maybe he isn't hating on anybody -- he just wanted to be a YouTube star.  Now everybody knows his name.

That's a good thing.  It will follow him around.  We should make it a verb.

*Casebolt* (v.)  -- "to bounce around like a pinball assaulting 14-year-olds in bikinis while everyone else is calm"


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief made my point last night.
> 
> There were 11 cops there who didnt go all Lethal Weapon on everyone.  1 did.
> 
> He was wrong, ooooooooor all 11 other officers were wrong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither was  "wrong". Both were lawful responses. The chief threw an officer under the bus to prevent a riot. Just reality.
> 
> But...responding how the other 11 did....is why these unlawful fights and hooliganism will increase. Cops become less and less of a consequence to bad behavior.
> 
> Why have these mall riots and movie riots and McDonalds riots and sports game riots increased? Because cops are playing Mayberry most times.
> 
> Its the breakdown of law and order...and we are just in the early phases.
Click to expand...


So you're saying treating people as human beings -- like the first officer having the calm conversation -- is a BAD thing?

This just in :  Fuck you.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
Click to expand...


That's not what I read.  What I remember was that those details were "unavailable".  Although he was sued for pulling a black man's pants down and "reaching into his private area" in a traffic stop...




​-- but I have yet to see this legacy of "shining" ten year history.




bucs90 said:


> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.




That's an interesting whine ------------- since it's the exact *OPPOSITE *of what you were saying a few weeks ago about Asheville police standards.  

Having it both ways, are we?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to that girls family and friends.  I'm not saying Casebolt can't be fixed... I'm just saying his actions were worthy of getting him fired.  He showed himself as a barney fife, not as a sheriff andy.   If he just really screwed up.. this "one" time.. if he sincerely apologized to the community and each kid individually.. if he received some severe punishment like a man.. if he did all these things... and retrained to treat citizens and children especially, with respect.  Then I'd be good with giving him another chance.  But I'd like to have a vid. camera on him for a while so he actions could be reviewed and managed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell what to her parents?? Sorry you teen was taken to the grass during her resisting the officer? If her parent cared about her...they would've taught her better than to resist police.
Click to expand...


Apparently "resisting" is the new word for "uppity".
We actually converted an adjective into a gerund.


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those arguing in favor of the Texas law are probably ignorant of the federal court case precedents. The McKinney Police Chief  probably is aware of that federal civll protection against unlawful arrest. He must have passed that knowledge on to his subordinates. One, apparently,  was sleeping when that topic was being discussed during his tenure at the police academy.
> 
> Other highlights of the link include:
> 
> *“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter.” Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders why you are bothering to post all this, since there was nothing unlawful about what Casebolt was doing.
> 
> Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.  Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter.  That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computer trouble or just the impact of realizing how much power the average citizen really has to defend him/herself against thugs in blue? In this case, the black girl in the bikini  was not under arrest but was being assaulted by Casebolt. The precedent is detailed under the purview of” Housh v. People, 75 111 as shown in the first paragraph of the red text above. That being so, the black teens who started to rush Casebolt  as he was assaulting the girl were entirely within their rights to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had one of them shot the out of control thug, involuntary manslaughter is the most he could be charged with. But consider this. Charging is not the same as convicting even in Texas. A good lawyer would appeal any subsequent conviction and get it remanded to federal court where a  "fairer" trial could be had. After being exonerated a black citizen might have to leave the state of Texas to prevent retaliation but so be it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to finish my post # 1380 of a few hours ago >>  Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all. Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter. That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of 2-20 years in prison + a $10,000 fine.
> 
> Texas Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
Click to expand...


You are as out of control as Casebolt was! Your obsession to see the black teen in the Bikini as a criminal trumps everything else. She was the victim and Casebolt was the culprit. You are so resolute in your  wrongheadedness that you even see things in the video that didn't happen. Now, in a bizarre reversal, you seem to agree that Casebolt initiated an unlawful arrest. I base that conclusion in the context of your reference to "involuntary manslaughter" rather than murder. You do see my point, don't you?

But, even  with that small admission, signs that your rationale is dissipating rapidly are mushrooming.

You are so sure that any cop killing, justified or not, would be dealt with severely by Texas justice. Involuntary manslaughter, you say, carries a punishment of 2-20 years in prison + a $10,000 fine in Texas.
If a black person finds himself  being the defendant in such a case, I wonder if he can expect that all  pertinent circumstances and evidence available to exonerate him would be considered without bias.
In that situation it would be time to call Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, Jesse Jackson, the NAACP and any other advocates of black civil liberties to intervene. Eric Holder would be instrumental in seeing that due process according to FEDERAL precedent is carried out fairly with an eye towards the protection of the defendants civil rights.

BTW, given a fair assessment of the facts by a fair minded jury, the defendant may not serve any time at all nor pay a fine.


----------



## Steinlight

ClosedCaption said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video I saw had the mother being attacked and retreating. Perhaps you have another video of this girl who dindu nuffin?
> 
> There are now multiple videos out showing this group of "teens" acting violently(like when the "youths" attempted to charge the cop, forcing him to draw his weapon for example), which fits the pattern of why the residents called out the cops in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to this video that you saw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, is that two white women pulling each other's hair?  What I reported back in 1045.
> 
> Seems police ignored them.
> 
> In fact, the whites there reported that as police ran through the crowd, they targeted only black children.  White children fled, black children stayed to see what happened to their friends.  Notice the girls around the child police attacked who was screaming for her mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's the video of the black teen assaulting the white mother, even in the Slate article, they linked to the a tweet of the attack posted by these "youths", bragging about "beating her ass".
> 
> I don't see any white kids not cooperating with cops in that video, either disobeying cops or menacing them like those two black kids did when he was trying to detain the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a fight?  Because the cops didnt talk to any white person at all.  Maybe when they heard it was a fight between a black and a white they heard "2 blacks" and became confused
Click to expand...




Luddly Neddite said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at these names as well. Dajerria Benton . What a stupid fucking name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah    --- we've been looking for the wrong thing.  Here we are trying to find a "flapping your lips" law, a "running your mouth" law, an "Uppity Ordinance"..... when we should have been looking for a "Stupid Fucking Name" statute.
> 
> Thanks, well obviously Casebolt's just doing his job then.  The Stupid Fucking Name law clearly states that offenders are to be whipped around by the hair and slammed into the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks can't even swim, which defeats the purpose of the pool party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how many racist cockroaches like you actually believe this.
Click to expand...

They can't read cursive either...


----------



## Steinlight

ClosedCaption said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is funny.  This guy doesnt exist on Facebook LMAO.
> 
> Hoodwinked again
Click to expand...

Yes. Because once you take your Facebook account down, you cease to exist


----------



## Pogo

Found somebody asking the same questions I am about the unnamed fat fuck in the blue shorts and sneakers with no socks...

>> Casebolt yells at everyone to disperse. And after he yanks down the young lady in the bikini and jams her face into the grass, he keeps yelling at everyone to disperse.

Everyone, that is, except for the beefy white dude who seems to believe that the officer’s orders don’t apply to him. And while everyone else appears guilty of nothing more than abiding by the officer’s orders to “get your asses out of here,” *this white guy doesn’t just disobey the officer’s orders, he takes it to the next level. He actually wraps his legs around the head of the bikini girl and appears to detain her physically.*

So if there’s no racial element to this, why didn’t Casebolt slap that guy to the ground and cuff him for disobeying an officer’s orders or for assault of a minor?

In a separate video, several white guys are shown trying to block a person from taking video of the scene? Exactly who deputized them? What was their right to intervene in any way?

I’m amazed at people who see nothing strange in these videos. Just police officers doing their jobs. What I see is a case of selective enforcement, where at least one officer appears to act on rash assumptions far in excess of the level of action called for. By the time he had arrived, there was no fighting. He could see no crime in progress. What he could see was a lot of black kids standing around, not exactly breaking the law. <<





​The world wants to know -- _Who Is the Fat Fuck?_
One might add, the Fat Fuck letting Casebolt do all the work and take the eventual heat, while getting his sadism jollies with all the subtlety and grace of a subway pervert copping feels....


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I read.  What I remember was that those details were "unavailable".  Although he was sued for pulling a black man's pants down and "reaching into his private area" in a traffic stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​-- but I have yet to see this legacy of "shining" ten year history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting whine ------------- since it's the exact *OPPOSITE *of what you were saying a few weeks ago about Asheville police standards.
> 
> Having it both ways, are we?
Click to expand...

I already knew this feral had other issues long before this episode. I'm pretty sure a deep dive into his background will reveal more issues.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Found somebody asking the same questions I am about the unnamed fat fuck in the blue shorts and sneakers with no socks...
> 
> >> Casebolt yells at everyone to disperse. And after he yanks down the young lady in the bikini and jams her face into the grass, he keeps yelling at everyone to disperse.
> 
> Everyone, that is, except for the beefy white dude who seems to believe that the officer’s orders don’t apply to him. And while everyone else appears guilty of nothing more than abiding by the officer’s orders to “get your asses out of here,” t*his white guy doesn’t just disobey the officer’s orders, he takes it to the next level. He actually wraps his legs around the head of the bikini girl and appears to detain her physically.*
> 
> So if there’s no racial element to this, why didn’t Casebolt slap that guy to the ground and cuff him for disobeying an officer’s orders or for assault of a minor?
> 
> In a separate video, several white guys are shown trying to block a person from taking video of the scene? Exactly who deputized them? What was their right to intervene in any way?
> 
> I’m amazed at people who see nothing strange in these videos. Just police officers doing their jobs. What I see is a case of selective enforcement, where at least one officer appears to act on rash assumptions far in excess of the level of action called for. By the time he had arrived, there was no fighting. He could see no crime in progress. What he could see was a lot of black kids standing around, not exactly breaking the law. <<​The world wants to know -- _Who Is the Fat Fuck?_
> One might add, the Fat Fuck letting Casebolt do all the work and take the eventual heat, while getting his sadism jollies with all the subtlety and grace of a subway pervert copping feels....


Cognitive dissonance is the reason people can look at the video and not see something extremely wrong with the wild animal posing as a cops behavior.. Face it. These are the same type of people that would hang a enslaved pregnant female from a tree, cut the fetus from her stomach, and let it fall to the ground to discourage rebellion from others that were enslaved..


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else is funny.  This guy doesnt exist on Facebook LMAO.
> 
> Hoodwinked again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because once you take your Facebook account down, you cease to exist
Click to expand...

No you dont stupid. Face book owns you if you put things on their servers.


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.



I thought you might have read the case precedent that addressed that but I guess you did not.
There was no culpability for coming to the aid of the victim of an unlawful arrest.


> “One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might have read the case precedent that addressed that but I guess you did not.
> There was no culpability for coming to the aid of the victim of an unlawful arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> “One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Youre talking to an idiot.  No matter what you do to educate him simians simply cannot be taught past a certain point.


----------



## longknife

The totally asinine and ignorant posts in this thread are unbelievable!

I sincerely hope the cop has a very lucrative job waiting for him somewhere as a result of this.


----------



## Pogo

BlueGin said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Baltimore shows Andy Griffith policing doesnt work in most places.
> 
> Know what happens if all cops start responding how those 11 did? The trespassers dont leave. What then? What if they KNOW the cops cant...or wont...arrest them??? They just wont leave.
> 
> Eventually cops either have no authority. ..or...they're handcuffing 14 year olds in bikinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirps parents should have taught her not to trespass in pools where she doesn't belong. You just know her dad... Who is now crying about police brutality ... Would have been the first to sue if his idiot kid drowned there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me about the Duggars and how the parents didnt teach their son to keep his hands out of his sisters vagina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as you explain Lena Dunham's fascination with prying open her baby sisters vagina to fill it with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually 7 year old Dunham did not put the pebbles in her sister. The sister did it herself and Lena went and told her mommy. The incident is only known because Dunham wrote about it in her book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did she imply she did? And... Why are you changing the subject? Daddy suing if the brat drowned in a pool she broke into a touchy subject for you?
Click to expand...


There's no evidence Dajeera Becton "broke in" to anything.  She says she was there by invitation.
And in any case they're not anywhere near a pool when the shit goes down; they're on a public street.  And she's already walking away when Casebolt -- who just told her to go -- runs and pulls her back toward the camera, on his way to the unemployment office.


----------



## Stephanie

thanatos144 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is where ALL THIS BS is taking us. he just spoke what he saw and these BLACK ACTIVIST want his head on pole. people better start waking up to what's going on
> VIDEO at the site
> 
> SNIP:
> *VIDEO=> Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight – ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED*
> 
> June 8, 2015 by Jim Hoft 9 Comments
> 
> *Benet Embry*, a resident of McKinney, Texas, told Sean Hannity on Monday that the incident at the pool party “had nothing to do with race.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me be clear. The subdivision I live in is not a racist community. It is a diverse subdivision, black, white, Hispanic, East Indian, American Indian, all living together in friendship… Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”
> 
> Via Hannity:
> 
> After *Benet Embry* spoke blamed the teens for the McKinney pool fight black activists called for him to be fired.
> 
> all of it here:
> VIDEO Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight - ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, any time you see a n**** on Fox, just get out the popcorn and watch Tommy make a white man happy!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving you are the true racist here. Not just hate for the white people but for your own people.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


my own. what the hell are ranting and raving about? not only are you a nut but a nasty one at that


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those arguing in favor of the Texas law are probably ignorant of the federal court case precedents. The McKinney Police Chief  probably is aware of that federal civll protection against unlawful arrest. He must have passed that knowledge on to his subordinates. One, apparently,  was sleeping when that topic was being discussed during his tenure at the police academy.
> 
> Other highlights of the link include:
> 
> *“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, may resist arrest and break away. lf the arresting officer is killed by one who is so resisting, the killing will be no more than an involuntary manslaughter.” Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders why you are bothering to post all this, since there was nothing unlawful about what Casebolt was doing.
> 
> Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all.  Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter.  That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Computer trouble or just the impact of realizing how much power the average citizen really has to defend him/herself against thugs in blue? In this case, the black girl in the bikini  was not under arrest but was being assaulted by Casebolt. The precedent is detailed under the purview of” Housh v. People, 75 111 as shown in the first paragraph of the red text above. That being so, the black teens who started to rush Casebolt  as he was assaulting the girl were entirely within their rights to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One may come to the aid of another being unlawfully arrested, just as he may where one is being assaulted, molested, raped or kidnapped. Thus it is not an offense to liberate one from the unlawful custody of an officer, even though he may have submitted to such custody, without resistance.” (Adams v. State, 121 Ga. 16, 48 S.E. 910).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had one of them shot the out of control thug, involuntary manslaughter is the most he could be charged with. But consider this. Charging is not the same as convicting even in Texas. A good lawyer would appeal any subsequent conviction and get it remanded to federal court where a  "fairer" trial could be had. After being exonerated a black citizen might have to leave the state of Texas to prevent retaliation but so be it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to finish my post # 1380 of a few hours ago >>  Secondly, you haven't dismissed the culpability of the people who interfered with Casebolt at all. Your own post here shows a federal law stating that those who interfere and kill an officer,* would be charged *with involuntary manslaughter. That is a crime that, in Texas, carries a punishment of 2-20 years in prison + a $10,000 fine.
> 
> Texas Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
Click to expand...


So that applies to Fat Fuck too, right?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1,  what was so_ "irrationally disruptive"_ ?  I didn't see that.
> You're talking like an ass.  Casebolt was a victim, himself by being sent in to an out of control mob scene all alone.
> 
> Question 2 - LET'S SEE YOU DO THAT, and we'll take a look at how you manage that situation.  What would YOU do if YOU were ONE COP arriving at a mob scene of what news reports said were 150 unruly teenagers and young adults acting criminally ? (trespassing, assaulting people, vandalizing, creating disturbances)
> 
> I will await your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't "alone" at all.  Twelve cops responded, and Casebolt wasn't the first.  Unfortunately by some freak accident he was in charge, which makes it kind of miraculous that he didn't completely start a riot.  The other cops, to the extent they can be seen, conduct themselves *completely *differently.  So differently it almost looks like a Monty Python sketch.  Again, check the cop in the video at 40 seconds, contrasted with Casebolt at 0:48 and see the contrast.  What in the blue fuck is he DOING there?  The other officers must have been thinking the same thing, as they gave him a wide berth, the way you'd let a whining toddler cry himself into exhaustion, until he completely flipped out and dred his gun when they finally stepped in to control him -- even though he outranks them.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utter nonsense.  The whole gripe against Casebolt is just more anti-cop propaganda, part of the ongoing Obama and Sharpton anti-cop campaign to scour up more VOTES for Democrats.  And YOU KNOW it.
Click to expand...


I don't think 14-year-olds vote.  This has nothing whatsoever to do with politics.  It has to do with the public being victimized by a paramilitary force that is far too often unaccountable.  And sycophants like you that can't get on your knees fast enough to rhetorically fellate them.

I predicted way back on page 1 that some assclown would be in to somehow blame a rogue übercop in McKinney Texas, on O'bama.  Amazingly, two other asshats beat you to it.  Gotta be quick around here if you want to be taken seriously as an Asshat.


----------



## JQPublic1

Pogo said:


> The world wants to know -- _Who Is the Fat Fuck?_



Is it Rush Limbaugh wearing a toupee?


----------



## JQPublic1

longknife said:


> The totally asinine and ignorant posts in this thread are unbelievable!
> 
> I sincerely hope the cop has a very lucrative job waiting for him somewhere as a result of this.


You shouldn't talk about PROTECTIONIST, and his host of friends like that!

Casegood's Employment Prospects:

Aww he'll probably take over Herman Cain's radio talk show. After all, he is far more qualified!


----------



## Pogo

JQPublic1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world wants to know -- _Who Is the Fat Fuck?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Rush Limbaugh wearing a toupee?
Click to expand...


I don't think he's quite fat enough, plus he's not in a raincoat.
On the other had he's got himself positioned to have a black girl's head between his legs, so there's certainly a resemblance.  Except the girl's not a Dominican prostitute...


----------



## Pogo

JQPublic1 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The totally asinine and ignorant posts in this thread are unbelievable!
> 
> I sincerely hope the cop has a very lucrative job waiting for him somewhere as a result of this.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't talk about PROTECTIONIST, and his host of friends like that!
> 
> Casegood's Employment Prospects:
> 
> Aww he'll probably take over Herman Cain's radio talk show. After all, he is far more qualified!
Click to expand...


I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.


----------



## Pogo

Meanwhile ... a bit more perspective:

>> The man who called 911 to complain about a group of black teenagers at a pool party in Texas, and defended the controversial police response as a “good amount of aggression”, is a convicted felon who spent time in jail for violent behaviour and torturing animals.

.... In November 1999, aged 18, Toon and three high school friends were arrested and expelled from school after vandalising the agricultural centre of a rival high school district and attacking animals housed there, many of which were owned and cared for by school children.

“Cows and pigs were cut and bruised, apparently beaten with wooden boards. And baby turkeys were slain, their limbs torn apart,” the Dallas Morning News reported at the time. Dale Gardner, a teacher in the school district’s agriscience and technology program, told the newspaper: “It was brutal. There’s no way to describe it. I’ve never seen anything like it.”

...In September 2000, Toon was charged in nearby Denton County with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, according to court records. After pleading guilty to an unspecified lesser charge, Toon was sentenced to 75 days in jail. <<​
...


----------



## MikeK

hipeter924 said:


> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.


When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.

Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man clearly has a screw loose.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MikeK said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
Click to expand...



His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MikeK said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man clearly has a screw loose.
Click to expand...


It's quite possible he stumbled while running and had the presence of mind to tuck and roll. Perhaps he took judo lessons too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> Meanwhile ... a bit more perspective:
> 
> >> The man who called 911 to complain about a group of black teenagers at a pool party in Texas, and defended the controversial police response as a “good amount of aggression”, is a convicted felon who spent time in jail for violent behaviour and torturing animals.
> 
> .... In November 1999, aged 18, Toon and three high school friends were arrested and expelled from school after vandalising the agricultural centre of a rival high school district and attacking animals housed there, many of which were owned and cared for by school children.
> 
> “Cows and pigs were cut and bruised, apparently beaten with wooden boards. And baby turkeys were slain, their limbs torn apart,” the Dallas Morning News reported at the time. Dale Gardner, a teacher in the school district’s agriscience and technology program, told the newspaper: “It was brutal. There’s no way to describe it. I’ve never seen anything like it.”
> 
> ...In September 2000, Toon was charged in nearby Denton County with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, according to court records. After pleading guilty to an unspecified lesser charge, Toon was sentenced to 75 days in jail. <<​
> ...




Between the now-unemployed and pissed feral thug cop, the weirdo in the tan shirt who was just itching to kick that little girl, the meddling old women who were screaming racist crap at the kids and now this jerk - I hope those kids are safe tonight. Wouldn't surprise me at all to hear the white thugs went after some pay back for having been caught in the mess of their own making.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man clearly has a screw loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quite possible he stumbled while running and had the presence of mind to tuck and roll. Perhaps he took judo lessons too.
Click to expand...

You must have stumbled and bumped your head a lot as a child eating lead paint chips.


----------



## tigerred59

Stephanie said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is where ALL THIS BS is taking us. he just spoke what he saw and these BLACK ACTIVIST want his head on pole. people better start waking up to what's going on
> VIDEO at the site
> 
> SNIP:
> *VIDEO=> Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight – ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED*
> 
> June 8, 2015 by Jim Hoft 9 Comments
> 
> *Benet Embry*, a resident of McKinney, Texas, told Sean Hannity on Monday that the incident at the pool party “had nothing to do with race.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me be clear. The subdivision I live in is not a racist community. It is a diverse subdivision, black, white, Hispanic, East Indian, American Indian, all living together in friendship… Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”
> 
> Via Hannity:
> 
> After *Benet Embry* spoke blamed the teens for the McKinney pool fight black activists called for him to be fired.
> 
> all of it here:
> VIDEO Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight - ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, any time you see a n**** on Fox, just get out the popcorn and watch Tommy make a white man happy!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving you are the true racist here. Not just hate for the white people but for your own people.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my own. what the hell are ranting and raving about? not only are you a nut but a nasty one at that
Click to expand...


I haven't taken my meds......good bye forever


----------



## bodecea

Luddly Neddite said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
Click to expand...

The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The substance of this entire thread is the reason why the situation wasn't handled properly by the police.  And that reason clearly is the irrationally disruptive conduct of Ptl. Casebolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1,  what was so_ "irrationally disruptive"_ ?  I didn't see that.
> You're talking like an ass.  Casebolt was a victim, himself by being sent in to an out of control mob scene all alone.
> 
> Question 2 - LET'S SEE YOU DO THAT, and we'll take a look at how you manage that situation.  What would YOU do if YOU were ONE COP arriving at a mob scene of what news reports said were 150 unruly teenagers and young adults acting criminally ? (trespassing, assaulting people, vandalizing, creating disturbances)
> 
> I will await your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't "alone" at all.  Twelve cops responded, and Casebolt wasn't the first.  Unfortunately by some freak accident he was in charge, which makes it kind of miraculous that he didn't completely start a riot.  The other cops, to the extent they can be seen, conduct themselves *completely *differently.  So differently it almost looks like a Monty Python sketch.  Again, check the cop in the video at 40 seconds, contrasted with Casebolt at 0:48 and see the contrast.  What in the blue fuck is he DOING there?  The other officers must have been thinking the same thing, as they gave him a wide berth, the way you'd let a whining toddler cry himself into exhaustion, until he completely flipped out and dred his gun when they finally stepped in to control him -- even though he outranks them.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer trouble - will finish post later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's called Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utter nonsense.  The whole gripe against Casebolt is just more anti-cop propaganda, part of the ongoing Obama and Sharpton anti-cop campaign to scour up more VOTES for Democrats.  And YOU KNOW it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think 14-year-olds vote.  This has nothing whatsoever to do with politics.  It has to do with the public being victimized by a paramilitary force that is far too often unaccountable.  And sycophants like you that can't get on your knees fast enough to rhetorically fellate them.
> 
> I predicted way back on page 1 that some assclown would be in to somehow blame a rogue übercop in McKinney Texas, on O'bama.  Amazingly, two other asshats beat you to it.  Gotta be quick around here if you want to be taken seriously as an Asshat.
Click to expand...

yes it's true we are seeing that the police have to be retrained they are too militant and it has to stop. the way they are interacting with the public is not working. and yes way too many bad cops have gotten away with way too much for way too long. just like I'm supervised train ed andresponsible to report to somebody what I've done every night in fact every minute I think police officers should be also held to the same standards in fact more because their job is way more important and serious than mine.

I have a teacher friend and ever since the Great Recession of 2007 and all the cutbacks and making sure that teachers are held accountable teachers jobs are no longer a cakewalk. they don't leave when the kids go home anymore and their principles micromanage them now. they don't like it they're not used to it and the police will not like it either but like the teachers though either get used to it or they'll quit and will replace the bad cops who are not willing to be retrained with new ones. I am a liberal and I defend unions but I do see teachers and police union employees are a little bit spoiled lazy arrogant and don't understand what it's like in the real world and since we're going broke we need to cut that s*** out


----------



## Asclepias

The monkey roll was a sign of dominance. He was trying to become the head simian.  He made a serious faux pas. He forgot to slap the ground in anger and lost his bid to capture the top spot. In anger he took it out on a female.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here come white people camp fire stories.  "they were drinking and smoking and raping and robbing...sure no one was arrested for anything but ITS TRUUUUUUE"
> 
> Reminds me of the White people camp fire stories about the SuperDome in Louisiana....They're a raping and a killing everybody"
> 
> Then when the dust settles no one could find all those bodies.  Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember this one time at Band Camp.
Click to expand...

Ah...Band Camp....more closets opened up there than anywhere else.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bodecea said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
Click to expand...



Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone. 

NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids. 

I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.


----------



## bodecea

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
Click to expand...

Now that you mention it, that would have been very scary.


----------



## MikeK

dannyboys said:


> The issue isn't a 'pool party'. It's as usual a bunch of negro simians doing what they do best. Trespass, behave violently, steal, vandalise. You're basic 'nigging'.
> 
> Whenever, wherever a group of them gather the result is always the same.
> 
> A convenience store, a mall,  a party they were NOT invited to.
> 'Niggs nigg'.
> 
> It's no wonder the negro race worldwide is failing on every level of human existence except fucking.
> 
> They do not have the mental capacity to control themselves.


I am White and I do understand your feelings where a certain category of Blacks is concerned.  They piss me off, too.  But I have known some Black people who simply do not deserve to be included in that category.

As Chris Rock, the Black comedian, said; "I have no problem with Black people but I can't stand nigg3ers!"


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.


What I want when thugs are kicking my door in is exactly what I have -- a Remington 870, a pocketful of #00 buckshot, and a mop.  That's all.    

The problem with Cpl. Casebolt is he's misplaced.  He doesn't belong in a civilian police department.  He belongs in a Marine Recon unit.  

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Steinlight

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
Click to expand...

Epic barrel roll entrance.


----------



## featherlite

I thought it was a huge open invite type party.
If all those people crashed a semi private pool? that's messed up and they better be listening when the cops arrive.
Pushing that black girl to the ground was not cool. Especially after ignoring the 2 fighting white women...don't care if they were the ones who "called" they were brawling.
Someone posted and circled each step before the cop drew his gun. I never would have seen that  just watching the video. Seems like the steps a cop would be trained to take in a confusing situation. Their own lives matter also.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he's already in Hollywood demonstrating his now-famous barrel-roll.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
Click to expand...

More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.


----------



## MikeK

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's quite possible he stumbled while running and had the presence of mind to tuck and roll. Perhaps he took judo lessons too.


No.  I looked closely at that roll and he didn't trip.  Either he was hit or tossed -- or he's nuts.  But I'm quite sure he's had lessons.


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible he stumbled while running and had the presence of mind to tuck and roll. Perhaps he took judo lessons too.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I looked closely at that roll and he didn't trip.  Either he was hit or tossed -- or he's nuts.  But I'm quite sure he's had lessons.
Click to expand...



Either way...no chance he just decided to do a roll to be cool. I mean...never. He either tripped while running or got shoved while running. Great textbook roll though.

News saying now he had just come from 2 suicide calls and went straight into a rowdy teen pool disturbance. Bad idea. Police command never lets officers wind down from tense calls. Its always IMMEDIATELY to the next call...no matter what. The human brain needs to wind down.


----------



## featherlite

Yeah what was that ninja roll? 
 Did he trip and just make the best out of it.


----------



## RKMBrown

featherlite said:


> Yeah what was that ninja roll?
> Did he trip and just make the best out of it.


He tripped over a tree stump while trying to avoid the person filming.


----------



## Donald Polish

McKinney officer resigns due to actions in pool party video - Fox4News.com Dallas-Fort Worth News Weather Sports
I usually defend cops, but why did he feel the need to pull his gun out? He looks ridiculous, and you can see the other cops immediately try to calm him down.
Adrenaline does crazy shit to people.
Policemen must be cool-headed professionals.


----------



## LOki

Pogo said:


> Found somebody asking the same questions I am about the unnamed fat fuck in the blue shorts and sneakers with no socks...
> 
> >> Casebolt yells at everyone to disperse. And after he yanks down the young lady in the bikini and jams her face into the grass, he keeps yelling at everyone to disperse.
> 
> Everyone, that is, except for the beefy white dude who seems to believe that the officer’s orders don’t apply to him. And while everyone else appears guilty of nothing more than abiding by the officer’s orders to “get your asses out of here,” *this white guy doesn’t just disobey the officer’s orders, he takes it to the next level. He actually wraps his legs around the head of the bikini girl and appears to detain her physically.*
> 
> So if there’s no racial element to this, why didn’t Casebolt slap that guy to the ground and cuff him for disobeying an officer’s orders or for assault of a minor?
> 
> In a separate video, several white guys are shown trying to block a person from taking video of the scene? Exactly who deputized them? What was their right to intervene in any way?
> 
> I’m amazed at people who see nothing strange in these videos. Just police officers doing their jobs. What I see is a case of selective enforcement, where at least one officer appears to act on rash assumptions far in excess of the level of action called for. By the time he had arrived, there was no fighting. He could see no crime in progress. What he could see was a lot of black kids standing around, not exactly breaking the law. <<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The world wants to know -- _Who Is the Fat Fuck?_
> One might add, the Fat Fuck letting Casebolt do all the work and take the eventual heat, while getting his sadism jollies with all the subtlety and grace of a subway pervert copping feels....


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
Click to expand...

Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
Click to expand...

Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> 
> 
> What I want when thugs are kicking my door in is exactly what I have -- a Remington 870, a pocketful of #00 buckshot, and a mop.  That's all.
> 
> The problem with Cpl. Casebolt is he's misplaced.  He doesn't belong in a civilian police department.  He belongs in a Marine Recon unit.
> 
> It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...


Whispering....( we both know he was really too much of a pussy for the marine corps, that's why he ended up where he was and did what he did.)


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
Click to expand...


Too funny!!!


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
Click to expand...

He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.

Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Donald Polish said:


> McKinney officer resigns due to actions in pool party video - Fox4News.com Dallas-Fort Worth News Weather Sports
> I usually defend cops, but why did he feel the need to pull his gun out? He looks ridiculous, and you can see the other cops immediately try to calm him down.
> Adrenaline does crazy shit to people.
> Policemen must be cool-headed professionals.



Absolutely right. We look to police to be the voice of reason in adrenaline addled situations whether it's a crime, car accident,
natural disaster or routine calls that end up overblown by the participants. Certainly their training should inform their actions in those cases. This guy was just sketchy as hell.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Tipsycatlover said:


> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.


actually that video reminds me of a scene from Monty Python


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> The monkey roll was a sign of dominance. He was trying to become the head simian.  He made a serious faux pas. He forgot to slap the ground in anger and lost his bid to capture the top spot. In anger he took it out on a female.


oh my god now that you say it that way it's exactly what it look like lol


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.
> 
> Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.
Click to expand...

They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.


----------



## Katzndogz

The police should never have shown up.  The homeowners should have raided the garden sheds and given miss bikini mouth a shovel upside her head.


----------



## MarcATL

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was stationed on Okinawa (back in the '50s) a buddy and I signed up for Judo lessons at a native dojo.  The first lesson consisted of some defensive falls and rolls which enable fast recovery after being thrown by an opponent.  That first lesson was my last lesson because I spent two hours having my ass kicked and tossed around like a sack.
> 
> Casebolt's now famous judo roll is what brought this memory to mind.  I know what it's purpose is but I was (and still am) at a loss as to why he did it?  At first I thought someone had hit him or tossed him because the clip is truncated.  But all the commentary here suggests it was done spontaneously, which means that man has a screw loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His whole performance was just that. He was putting on a show of being the big tough cop beating up on unarmed teens. Out of control grandstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMBAO! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part that struck me the most was early on when that other cop was talking calmly with a few boys about what was going on...they're all standing around talking with conversational tones, and this jackass comes barrelling in and starts grabbing the boys and yelling at them to get down and not move.   Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops' job is to control a situation and he did the opposite. He was looking for an excuse to manhandle that little girl or maybe he just wanted to shoot someone.
> 
> NO reason, NO excuse for him to draw his gun and go chasing after kids.
> 
> I'm just glad none of the kids had squirt guns because he would have gunned them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
Click to expand...


Look out, Hollywood! Casebolt is on his way...and he does his own stunts!!


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> The monkey roll was a sign of dominance. He was trying to become the head simian.  He made a serious faux pas. He forgot to slap the ground in anger and lost his bid to capture the top spot. In anger he took it out on a female.


----------



## Pogo

Rexx Taylor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> actually that video reminds me of a scene from Monty Python
Click to expand...


This one?

​If it weren't for the assault(s) on camera the Casebolt video would be the same kind of over-the-top comedy, especially in the first minute where one cop is having a calm and rational conversation, and suddenly Casebolt comes barreling in barking orders and shoving people around.  It's as if they're literally in two different worlds.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epic barrel roll entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.
> 
> Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
Click to expand...

In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Pogo said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it all together.   Bay area intifada.  Three times.   Make it true.
> 
> So a bunch of bored black kids baited the police and cranked ip the cameras.   It happens every day.  The cops have got to pull back and let the thugs run.
> 
> 
> 
> actually that video reminds me of a scene from Monty Python
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> ​If it weren't for the assault(s) on camera the Casebolt video would be the same kind of over-the-top comedy, especially in the first minute where one cop is having a calm and rational conversation, and suddenly Casebolt comes barreling in barking orders and shoving people around.  It's as if they're literally in two different worlds.
Click to expand...

lol,well, not quite, but there are plenty of classic scenes from monty python and their movies that we can relate to what happened in texas. i remember a scene where sir camelot was yelling "Run Away!!! Run Away" !!! if it was him.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> .It's understandable that whites and blacks would be united, since this isn't nearly as much a race issue as a rogue-cop-out-of-control issue.


Obama/Sharpton anti-cop drum up the Black VOTE campaign.  Ho hum.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .It's understandable that whites and blacks would be united, since this isn't nearly as much a race issue as a rogue-cop-out-of-control issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama/Sharpton anti-cop drum up the Black VOTE campaign.  Ho hum.
Click to expand...


Yanno, if you'd like to purchase a verb and a couple of choice adjectives you could actually make a sentence out of that.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like a classic chimp roll before attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.
> 
> Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
Click to expand...

Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The monkey roll was a sign of dominance. He was trying to become the head simian.  He made a serious faux pas. He forgot to slap the ground in anger and lost his bid to capture the top spot. In anger he took it out on a female.
Click to expand...

How interesting. You took a picture of your hair lice to share with us?


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Officer Casebolt saw that those chimps were removed. He deserves a medal for solid tactical maneuvering
> 
> 
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.
> 
> Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
Click to expand...

The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead he was forced to resign for being a chimp as evidenced by his chimp roll.
> 
> 
> 
> He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.
> 
> Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
Click to expand...

Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.


----------



## protectionist

JQPublic1 said:


> You are as out of control as Casebolt was! Your obsession to see the black teen in the Bikini as a criminal trumps everything else. She was the victim and Casebolt was the culprit. You are so resolute in your  wrongheadedness that you even see things in the video that didn't happen. Now, in a bizarre reversal, you seem to agree that Casebolt initiated an unlawful arrest. I base that conclusion in the context of your reference to "involuntary manslaughter" rather than murder. You do see my point, don't you?
> 
> But, even  with that small admission, signs that your rationale is dissipating rapidly are mushrooming.
> 
> You are so sure that any cop killing, justified or not, would be dealt with severely by Texas justice. Involuntary manslaughter, you say, carries a punishment of 2-20 years in prison + a $10,000 fine in Texas.
> If a black person finds himself  being the defendant in such a case, I wonder if he can expect that all  pertinent circumstances and evidence available to exonerate him would be considered without bias.
> In that situation it would be time to call Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, Jesse Jackson, the NAACP and any other advocates of black civil liberties to intervene. Eric Holder would be instrumental in seeing that due process according to FEDERAL precedent is carried out fairly with an eye towards the protection of the defendants civil rights.
> 
> BTW, given a fair assessment of the facts by a fair minded jury, the defendant may not serve any time at all nor pay a fine.


Don't go putting words in my mouth.  I didn't say Casebolt_ "initiated an unlawful arrest"  _YOU said that_.  _Casebolt's arrest was OK,and hundreds of these wild dogs should have been arrested on a multitude of charges.  The only thing keeping that from happening is the town;s capitulation to the Obama/Sharpton anti-cop drum up the Black VOTE campaign, which threatens lawsuits against any city that doesn't go along.

And why would a Black person not get justice ?  That's an odd notion, when we live in a country where Blacks are pandered to, get injustice administered IN THEIR FAVOR, in everything from letting them riot (ex, Baltimore), to Black privilege treatment by the media, to a whole slew of favoritisms in Affirmative Action, like college admissions, college financial aid, job hiring, job promotions, business loans, etc, and where this horrendous anti-White racial discrimination is still rampant, after 51 years of it, in all but 8 states, where it is banned.

As for the racist, rogue gallery you mentioned (Sharpton, Holder, NAACP, etc) they should all be in jail, for the numerous violations of the civil rights laws they've committed, among their other crimes.

And given a fair assessment of the facts by a fair minded jury, the defendants may serve a whole lot of time AND pay a fine, for attacking a cop in the performance of his duties.  These are first degree felonies.  They could get LIFE, and under a normal govt, they still might, once we are liberated from the Obama masquerade in January 2017.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Does he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does look like he's completely playing to the camera, right from the start.
> Maybe that was his whole purpose.  Maybe he isn't hating on anybody -- he just wanted to be a YouTube star.  Now everybody knows his name.
> 
> That's a good thing.  It will follow him around.  We should make it a verb.
> 
> *Casebolt* (v.)  -- "to bounce around like a pinball assaulting 14-year-olds in bikinis while everyone else is calm"
Click to expand...


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was the chimp handler, the youths were making chimp noises like it was the zoo.
> 
> Unfortunately Mckinney police chief gave into black terrorists who threatened the department one day Darren wilson, casebolt, and George Zimmerman will lead our forces on the day of the rope and ship them back to Ape Island aka Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
Click to expand...

To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.


This is just for you, BOY!!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont let chimps handle people. Thats why he was forced to retire. It should always be the other way around.  Hopefully they will send him back to Eurasia with the other cave monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, the chimps are ruling the roost and the McKinney Police(the zookeepers), and giving them control of the zoo. Truly a planet of the apes scenario with the great hero casebolt getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
Click to expand...


I grew up in the South, surrounded by bigots like you. I don't deal with them anymore. Welcome to my "ignore list', asshole.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mention the Planet of the Apes, i noticed all the actors playing the chimps were white guys like the chimp that did the chimp roll to assert dominance. Casebott resigned so he could get his infestation of hair lice addressed at the nearest vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.
Click to expand...

Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only chimp there is the black in the back. If only are blacks were as capable as Dr. Zaius and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.
Click to expand...

You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.
Click to expand...

We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?


----------



## thanatos144

Stephanie said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is where ALL THIS BS is taking us. he just spoke what he saw and these BLACK ACTIVIST want his head on pole. people better start waking up to what's going on
> VIDEO at the site
> 
> SNIP:
> *VIDEO=> Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight – ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED*
> 
> June 8, 2015 by Jim Hoft 9 Comments
> 
> *Benet Embry*, a resident of McKinney, Texas, told Sean Hannity on Monday that the incident at the pool party “had nothing to do with race.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me be clear. The subdivision I live in is not a racist community. It is a diverse subdivision, black, white, Hispanic, East Indian, American Indian, all living together in friendship… Going back to the incident at the pool. It was a pool party out of control there. Out of 130 kids only seven caused a whole bunch of confusion.”
> 
> Via Hannity:
> 
> After *Benet Embry* spoke blamed the teens for the McKinney pool fight black activists called for him to be fired.
> 
> all of it here:
> VIDEO Black McKinney Resident Blames Teens for Pool Fight - ACTIVISTS WANT HIM FIRED - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, any time you see a n**** on Fox, just get out the popcorn and watch Tommy make a white man happy!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving you are the true racist here. Not just hate for the white people but for your own people.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my own. what the hell are ranting and raving about? not only are you a nut but a nasty one at that
Click to expand...

Wasn't posting to you. 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Well his monkey ass is no longer a cop so chalk up a win for the people.


"Win" will be on election day, November 2016, and it won't be for you and your wild dogs.

THIS is what you're going to look like >> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a month later, like THIS >>>


----------



## skye

*juvenile delinquents that what they are YUCK*

*children?????? my ass*


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I shouldn't be defaming chimps by comparing them to n-iggers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?
Click to expand...



We also get less AIDS.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?


I once had a Black roomate, back in my college days.  He was as dark as the Black guy in the Incident movie (post 1555). He went to the beach one day.  He came back sunburned to a crisp.  I helped him out by advising him to sit in a tub of slightly cool water for 10 minutes.  See ?  Without us White and Hispanic guys, you'd be lost,and still back in jungle, dodging gorillas and lions.

Now go spray on some Brut, and go to sleep.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree its silly. You white boys absolutely resemble chimps. The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We also get less AIDS.
Click to expand...

You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.


----------



## Asclepias

Vandalshandle said:


> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.


He is probably going to go around attacking stray dogs since he doesnt have the legal power to attack people now.


----------



## thanatos144

Leave it to a couple of idiots to start making racist jokes and fuck up a debate on how liberals are at war with the police. Tell me black liberals will you still vote Democrat when your communities have the highest murder rates? Because when you let liberals school your kids and take your guns and the police no longer protect your streets that is what will happen. That is the real gangstas life 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you agree you are lower then a chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We also get less AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.
Click to expand...

We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I lived in Texas, several times. I even lived about 20 miles from McKinney. It is not exactly legal to kill blacks and Hispanics there, but, it is discouraged, at least in broad daylight.


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> Leave it to a couple of idiots to start making racist jokes and fuck up a debate on how liberals are at war with the police. Tell me black liberals will you still vote Democrat when your communities have the highest murder rates? Because when you let liberals school your kids and take your guns and the police no longer protect your streets that is what will happen. That is the real gangstas life
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


Pretend like you are a Black liberal and explain what kind of idiot thinking  would make you vote for a racist party that is seeking to roll back your gains?  I'd much rather vote Dem than rep.  The murder rate is directly related to economics and lack of opportunity. We cant take any more years of tinkle down economics.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am lower than you chimps when it comes to attracting hair lice The lice absolutely prefer your hair and knack for never taking baths.
> 
> 
> 
> You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We also get less AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.
Click to expand...

Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neanderthal Brains Geared for Sight Not Socializing Human Evolution


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may get less lice than chimpanzees, but that is because whites invented lice shampoo like we invented most everything else to give to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We also get less AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.
Click to expand...

And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.

You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.






The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get lice less than you white boys who like your half brothers the chimps are magnets for hair lice. You invented lice shampoo for you like you invented sun screen for your lack of melanin. Who do you think you are kidding monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also get less AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.
> 
> You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group
Click to expand...

Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you? 

IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also get less AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.
> 
> You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
Click to expand...

You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get way more skin cancer and Alzheimer's.
> 
> 
> 
> We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.
> 
> You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
Click to expand...

Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have bigger brains and higher IQs.
> 
> 
> 
> Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.
> 
> You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.
Click to expand...

Blacks were barely in the stone age when we found them, they didn't even have the wheel when we arrived to colonize Africa. But this makes sense as you are genetically closer to monkeys, and because IQ correlates directly to a nation's wealth. You simply don't have the brains or genetics to build an advanced society like the white man does.






The Smart Fraction Theory of IQ and the Wealth of Nations


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heads are bigger because like your ancestors the neanderthals most of the space is devoted to visual acuity.  No such thing as a valid IQ test. You dont really think a concept made up by white people is really a valid measure of intelligence do you? You must be really mad and searching for something, anything to feel like you won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.
> 
> You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were barely in the stone age when we found them, they didn't even have the wheel when we arrived to colonize Africa. But this makes sense as you are genetically closer to monkeys, and because IQ correlates directly to a nation's wealth. You simply don't have the brains or genetics to build an advanced society like the white man does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smart Fraction Theory of IQ and the Wealth of Nations
Click to expand...

More pictures and white boy fables huh? Go read your history monkey. Your own people admit they learned from Black civilizations not once but twice. They tried to hide that information so you wouldnt feel so much of an inferiority complex but your hair lice and small monkey like genitals are a constant reminder.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> And were more evolved overall, as evidenced by our higher IQ, bigger brains, higher income levels, and civilizational achievements.
> 
> You guys are genetically closer to monkeys, and that explains your lower level of civilization, lower IQ, and smaller brains. That is just science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bonobo genome compared with the chimpanzee and human genomes Nature Nature Publishing Group
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were barely in the stone age when we found them, they didn't even have the wheel when we arrived to colonize Africa. But this makes sense as you are genetically closer to monkeys, and because IQ correlates directly to a nation's wealth. You simply don't have the brains or genetics to build an advanced society like the white man does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smart Fraction Theory of IQ and the Wealth of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More pictures and white boy fables huh? Go read your history monkey. Your own people admit they learned from Black civilizations not once but twice. They tried to hide that information so you wouldnt feel so much of an inferiority complex but your hair lice and small monkey like genitals are a constant reminder.
Click to expand...

History shows the superiority of white civilization and science shows you are genetically closer to monkeys and less evolved, which explains how historically you have been consistently below us in achievement.


----------



## RKMBrown

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were barely in the stone age when we found them, they didn't even have the wheel when we arrived to colonize Africa. But this makes sense as you are genetically closer to monkeys, and because IQ correlates directly to a nation's wealth. You simply don't have the brains or genetics to build an advanced society like the white man does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smart Fraction Theory of IQ and the Wealth of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More pictures and white boy fables huh? Go read your history monkey. Your own people admit they learned from Black civilizations not once but twice. They tried to hide that information so you wouldnt feel so much of an inferiority complex but your hair lice and small monkey like genitals are a constant reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows the superiority of white civilization and science shows you are genetically closer to monkeys and less evolved, which explains how historically you have been consistently below us in achievement.
Click to expand...

I'll bet this pussy wouldn't say this racist shit in public.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture. You dont really expect me to actually believe you monkeys are more evolved do you?
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were barely in the stone age when we found them, they didn't even have the wheel when we arrived to colonize Africa. But this makes sense as you are genetically closer to monkeys, and because IQ correlates directly to a nation's wealth. You simply don't have the brains or genetics to build an advanced society like the white man does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smart Fraction Theory of IQ and the Wealth of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More pictures and white boy fables huh? Go read your history monkey. Your own people admit they learned from Black civilizations not once but twice. They tried to hide that information so you wouldnt feel so much of an inferiority complex but your hair lice and small monkey like genitals are a constant reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows the superiority of white civilization and science shows you are genetically closer to monkeys and less evolved, which explains how historically you have been consistently below us in achievement.
Click to expand...

White history may show that but real history doesnt  There is a reason white boys made up hoaxes like the Piltdown man. They want desperately to be something important. I'm off to do other things now monkey. Dont eat all your bananas at one sitting.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a couple of idiots to start making racist jokes and fuck up a debate on how liberals are at war with the police. Tell me black liberals will you still vote Democrat when your communities have the highest murder rates? Because when you let liberals school your kids and take your guns and the police no longer protect your streets that is what will happen. That is the real gangstas life
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend like you are a Black liberal and explain what kind of idiot thinking  would make you vote for a racist party that is seeking to roll back your gains?  I'd much rather vote Dem than rep.  The murder rate is directly related to economics and lack of opportunity. We cant take any more years of tinkle down economics.
Click to expand...

Hey dumb fuck all the advancements in race relations are because of Republicans. The only party trying to set back black people is the party you blindly an ignorantly follow 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> Don't go putting words in my mouth. I didn't say Casebolt_ "initiated an unlawful arrest" _YOU said that_. _Casebolt's arrest was OK,and hundreds of these wild dogs should have been arrested on a multitude of charges. The only thing keeping that from happening is the town;s capitulation to the Obama/Sharpton anti-cop drum up the Black VOTE campaign, which threatens lawsuits against any city that doesn't go along.



Yes, I did say Casebolt initiated an unlawful arrest and that statement is consistent with what I saw on the video and the definition of unlawful arrest as shown in the case that set a precedent for defending oneself against unlawful arrest.

“An arrest made with a defective warrant, or one issued without affidavit, or one that fails to allege a crime is within jurisdiction, and one who is being arrested, *may resist arrest and break away."* 
 Housh v. People, 75 111. 491; reaffirmed and quoted in State v. Leach, 7 Conn. 452; State v. Gleason, 32 Kan. 245; Ballard v. State, 43 Ohio 349; State v Rousseau, 241 P. 2d 447; State v. Spaulding, 34 Minn. 3621.

Casebolt obviously arrived at the scene to "protect and serve" white people. Instead of listening to both sides, he immediately targeted the Blacks assuming they were all trespassing. The little girl seemed to be the smallest one present so I guess he chose one he thought he could whip to show how macho he was. Too bad she was  one of the few that was  either invited or lived there. 

After reading some of the case law precedent I provided, you actually referred to the part about involuntary manslaughter being the charge for killing an officer in resisting an unlawful arrest and added that in Texas you'd get 2-20 years and a $10,000 fine. If you didn't agree that an unlawful arrest had been made you should have stayed with the murder charge and not commented at all about Involuntary manslaughter.




protectionist said:


> And why would a Black person not get justice ? That's an odd notion, when we live in a country where Blacks are pandered to, get injustice administered IN THEIR FAVOR, in everything from letting them riot (ex, Baltimore), to Black privilege treatment by the media, to a whole slew of favoritisms in Affirmative Action, like college admissions, college financial aid, job hiring, job promotions, business loans, etc, and where this horrendous anti-White racial discrimination is still rampant, after 51 years of it, in all but 8 states, where it is banned.



In the context of this case, justice is being served and there is peace because of it. The sordid history pertaining to race relations  in America and  bias in the justice system  do not support your allegation that blacks are pandered. On the contrary,  the need to legislate PROTECTION for those who wanted to be decent citizens was necessary. Mindsets like YOURS and Casebolt's are still pervasive enough that those protections are still necessary.





protectionist said:


> As for the racist, rogue gallery you mentioned (Sharpton, Holder, NAACP, etc) they should all be in jail, for the numerous violations of the civil rights laws they've committed, among their other crimes.



Reagan didn't try it and nether did Bush. I guess they knew something you don't!




protectionist said:


> And given a fair assessment of the facts by a fair minded jury, the defendants may serve a whole lot of time AND pay a fine, for attacking a cop in the performance of his duties. These are first degree felonies. They could get LIFE, and under a normal govt, they still might, once we are liberated from the Obama masquerade in January 2017.



Casebolt was NOT performing his duties when he attacked that 15 year old black girl. He should be charged with assault on a minor. Of course, given the mental attitudes of a lot of white people, especially Texans have concerning blacks, the initial trial's outcome would depend on how aggressive the prosecution is and whether the jury is an all white jury or an  equally mixed jury. We know the game don't we?


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a couple of idiots to start making racist jokes and fuck up a debate on how liberals are at war with the police. Tell me black liberals will you still vote Democrat when your communities have the highest murder rates? Because when you let liberals school your kids and take your guns and the police no longer protect your streets that is what will happen. That is the real gangstas life
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend like you are a Black liberal and explain what kind of idiot thinking  would make you vote for a racist party that is seeking to roll back your gains?  I'd much rather vote Dem than rep.  The murder rate is directly related to economics and lack of opportunity. We cant take any more years of tinkle down economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb fuck all the advancements in race relations are because of Republicans. The only party trying to set back black people is the party you blindly an ignorantly follow
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Political parties don't change race relations -- *People* change them.  Political parties then follow.

Quit brownnosing political parties and start thinking for yourself.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a couple of idiots to start making racist jokes and fuck up a debate on how liberals are at war with the police. Tell me black liberals will you still vote Democrat when your communities have the highest murder rates? Because when you let liberals school your kids and take your guns and the police no longer protect your streets that is what will happen. That is the real gangstas life
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend like you are a Black liberal and explain what kind of idiot thinking  would make you vote for a racist party that is seeking to roll back your gains?  I'd much rather vote Dem than rep.  The murder rate is directly related to economics and lack of opportunity. We cant take any more years of tinkle down economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb fuck all the advancements in race relations are because of Republicans. The only party trying to set back black people is the party you blindly an ignorantly follow
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political parties don't change race relations -- *People* change them.  Political parties then follow.
> 
> Quit bending over for political parties and start thinking for yourself.
Click to expand...

And racist fucks like you are the reason we have race issues 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can read whatever quack article you want, but science tells us blacks are closer to the monkeys. This really does explain the racial gap of achievement and the lower level of blacks among the races, which is further explained by IQ differences.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pseudo science only confirms you are monkeys.  There is a reason you had to be educated twice by Black men. You forgot the first lesson and destroyed your own civilizations. We brought you out of the Dark Ages and you destroyed ours. Come on monkey. At least post something believable. I gotta testify. I'm up in this spot lookin extra fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were barely in the stone age when we found them, they didn't even have the wheel when we arrived to colonize Africa. But this makes sense as you are genetically closer to monkeys, and because IQ correlates directly to a nation's wealth. You simply don't have the brains or genetics to build an advanced society like the white man does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smart Fraction Theory of IQ and the Wealth of Nations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More pictures and white boy fables huh? Go read your history monkey. Your own people admit they learned from Black civilizations not once but twice. They tried to hide that information so you wouldnt feel so much of an inferiority complex but your hair lice and small monkey like genitals are a constant reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows the superiority of white civilization and science shows you are genetically closer to monkeys and less evolved, which explains how historically you have been consistently below us in achievement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White history may show that but real history doesnt  There is a reason white boys made up hoaxes like the Piltdown man. They want desperately to be something important. I'm off to do other things now monkey. Dont eat all your bananas at one sitting.
Click to expand...

This is real history and real science. You can delude yourself otherwise, but until you accept it you are living in a fantasy world of your own design. We are simply better than you.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a couple of idiots to start making racist jokes and fuck up a debate on how liberals are at war with the police. Tell me black liberals will you still vote Democrat when your communities have the highest murder rates? Because when you let liberals school your kids and take your guns and the police no longer protect your streets that is what will happen. That is the real gangstas life
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend like you are a Black liberal and explain what kind of idiot thinking  would make you vote for a racist party that is seeking to roll back your gains?  I'd much rather vote Dem than rep.  The murder rate is directly related to economics and lack of opportunity. We cant take any more years of tinkle down economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb fuck all the advancements in race relations are because of Republicans. The only party trying to set back black people is the party you blindly an ignorantly follow
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political parties don't change race relations -- *People* change them.  Political parties then follow.
> 
> Quit brownnosing political parties and start thinking for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And racist fucks like you are the reason we have race issues
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Link to this racist fuckism?

Sent from my middle finger using BITE ME.


----------



## MarcATL

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites get hair lice and have small genitals just like you chimps. You also have thin lips and stringy hair. Of course the only chimp was the one that did the monkey roll to establish dominance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just for you, BOY!!
Click to expand...

Ruby Dee was quite an attractive little minx in her day.

Good post. 

Say...what was your favorite part of that scene? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> More pictures and white boy fables huh? Go read your history monkey. Your own people admit they learned from Black civilizations not once but twice. They tried to hide that information so you wouldnt feel so much of an inferiority complex but your hair lice and small monkey like genitals are a constant reminder.


Gee. if only all the technologies you enjoy today, had been left to Black people to invent (like the computer you're posting on), you wouldn't have them.  Know why ?  Because they were all invented by White people, that's why.    (with or without your racial inferiority complex)






   Alexander Graham Bell -
Inventor of the Telephone






  Charles Goodyear-
Inventor of Vulcanized Rubber







   Henry Ford -
Inventor of the Moving Assembly Line






  Orville & Wilbur Wright
Inventors of the Airplane






  Robert Fulton
Inventor of the Steamboat






  John Moses Browning
Inventor of the Semi-Automatic Shotgun







Samuel Colt
Inventor of the Colt Revolver






  Cyrus McCormick
Inventor of the Mechanical Reaper






  Willis Carrier
Inventor of Air Conditioning






  Eli Whitney
Inventor of the Cotton Gin






  Samuel F.B. Morse
Inventor of the Telegraph and Morse Code






  Dr. Jonas Salk
Inventor of the Polio Vaccine







  Thomas Edison
Inventor of the electric light, the phonograph and 1,093 inventions patented by him.  A world record that has never even been close to being broken.




Guglielmo Marconi
Inventor of radio






  Philo Taylor Farnsworth - Inventor of television

And just to show I'm being fair here is a Black guy Dr. Mark Dean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who holds three of the original nine patents on the computer that all PCs are based upon.

Others were >>






  Bill Gates











  Steve Jobs






  Steve Woziak


----------



## protectionist

Vandalshandle said:


> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.


He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.


----------



## orogenicman

protectionist said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
Click to expand...


Careful what you wish for.  You might just get what you deserve.


----------



## protectionist

MarcATL said:


> Ruby Dee was quite an attractive little minx in her day.
> 
> Good post.
> 
> Say...what was your favorite part of that scene?



The one where Joe Ferrone talks about the "dead dog"   

Gotta admit.  The Black guy asked for it.  He was racist as hell against Whites, which if you see the earlier parts of the movie, it shows that.  Even his own wife was bitchin him out for it.  And yes, she was attractive.


----------



## protectionist

orogenicman said:


> Careful what you wish for.  You might just get what you deserve.


What I _"deserve"_ is about a Million $$$ REPARATIONS$$$, to compensate me for 50 years of Affirmative Action discrimination.  And it should come out of the personal pockets of the AA pushers, not the taxpayers.


----------



## Vandalshandle

protectionist said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
Click to expand...


Works for me, since you don't live near me.....


----------



## Vandalshandle

protectionist said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.  You might just get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> What I _"deserve"_ is about a Million $$$ REPARATIONS$$$, to compensate me for 50 years of Affirmative Action discrimination.  And it should come out of the personal pockets of the AA pushers, not the taxpayers.
Click to expand...


Poor Pro...life is so unfair to him...............


----------



## orogenicman

protectionist said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.  You might just get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> What I _"deserve"_ is about a Million $$$ REPARATIONS$$$, to compensate me for 50 years of Affirmative Action discrimination.  And it should come out of the personal pockets of the AA pushers, not the taxpayers.
Click to expand...



Oh, poor you.


----------



## Vandalshandle

protectionist said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.  You might just get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> What I _"deserve"_ is about a Million $$$ REPARATIONS$$$, to compensate me for 50 years of Affirmative Action discrimination.  And it should come out of the personal pockets of the AA pushers, not the taxpayers.
Click to expand...


AA pushers? Do you have a beef with friends of Bill, Pro?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He is probably going to go around attacking stray dogs since he doesnt have the legal power to attack people now.
Click to expand...

The "people" who were trespassing a the Craig Ranch, were the equivalent of stray dogs.  No better than that.


----------



## protectionist

Vandalshandle said:


> AA pushers? Do you have a beef with friends of Bill, Pro?


Clarification needed.


----------



## protectionist

orogenicman said:


> Oh, poor you.



That's right, and YOU KNOW it.  So start digging into those pockets.  .You can skip the apologies, just start shelling out that cash.


----------



## Stephanie

You have to love the dishonest title. Texas police attack (innocent children sitting at the pool while sunbathing minding their own business)

good grief, everything is about RACE today. we have come a long way BACK since MLK. thanks to titles like this and I'm surprised Obama didn't get on stage and say that could have been one of his daughters. that'll stir things up but good


----------



## orogenicman

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He is probably going to go around attacking stray dogs since he doesnt have the legal power to attack people now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "people" who were trespassing a the Craig Ranch, were the equivalent of stray dogs.  No better than that.
Click to expand...


I wonder.  Do you also consider your children to be "stray dogs"?


----------



## orogenicman

protectionist said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, poor you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, and YOU KNOW it.  So start digging into those pockets.  .You can skip the apologies, just start shelling out that cash.
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

protectionist said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
Click to expand...


I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
Click to expand...

If your town is full of mouthy thug punks like you, he  is going to have his hands full if he moves there!


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.  You might just get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> What I _"deserve"_ is about a Million $$$ REPARATIONS$$$, to compensate me for 50 years of Affirmative Action discrimination.  And it should come out of the personal pockets of the AA pushers, not the taxpayers.
Click to expand...

That debt has already been paid by the millions of WHITE women who benefitted from AA.
 Racial discrimination can be ruled out too, for the same reason. Geeze... you are thick headed and biased!


----------



## Vandalshandle

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your town is full of mouthy thug punks like you, he  is going to have his hands full if he moves there!
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm not too worried about it, JQ. I serve with the Sheriff Auxiliary Volunteers. I know all the deputies and their wives in our community. We are all specifically trained that it is unconstitutional to arrest  or harass a citizen because of being "mouthy".

Of course, Texas is different. One can get 2 to 4 years for being "uppity".


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> Gee. if only all the technologies you enjoy today, had been left to Black people to invent (like the computer you're posting on), you wouldn't have them. Know why ? Because they were all invented by White people, that's why.  (with or without your racial inferiority complex)



Well, I don't KNOWWWW--- best Ronald Reagan quote--

Here are a few Blacks who made a difference also. They too made significant contributions to  modern civilization. However, if any of them or their children had been at the McKinney Texas pool the day Casebolt arrived and went beserk they would have been nothing but "stray dogs" according to you!


----------



## JQPublic1

Vandalshandle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your town is full of mouthy thug punks like you, he  is going to have his hands full if he moves there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm not too worried about it, JQ. I serve with the Sheriff Auxiliary Volunteers. I know all the deputies and their wives in our community. We are all specifically trained that it is unconstitutional to arrest  or harass a citizen because of being "mouthy".
> 
> Of course, Texas is different. One can get 2 to 4 years for being "uppity".
Click to expand...

I guess that type of thing happens all through the south in those quaint little sleepy towns. Uneducated or uncaring jurists and lawyers add to that breech of Constitutional protection by letting it slide over and over. If you are a black tourist traveling through such areas beware; and, turn your cell phone cameras on. Link to a social network where others can see and hear what you are recording. Otherwise, you may never be heard from again!


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
Click to expand...


Horseshit.  You and your authoritarian bootlick storm trooper mentality are toast, pal.


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> You have to love the dishonest title. Texas police attack (innocent children sitting at the pool while sunbathing minding their own business)
> 
> good grief, everything is about RACE today. we have come a long way BACK since MLK. thanks to titles like this and I'm surprised Obama didn't get on stage and say that could have been one of his daughters. that'll stir things up but good



Umm... there's nothing in the title -- either as written or as you paraphrased -- about race.  You just stuck it in there.  You and Projectionist are the assclowns doing all you can to make this racial.  Fuck that.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
Click to expand...


He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.

The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.

Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.

Besides, your area already has its hands full with that element -- remember Walter Scott?  Go clean up your own house.


----------



## RKMBrown

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
Click to expand...

^ this man is pissed....


----------



## Pogo

RKMBrown said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
Click to expand...


Pass it on.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
Click to expand...

Its better than being apathetic about a grown male feral attacking a young girl.


----------



## bodecea

JQPublic1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your town is full of mouthy thug punks like you, he  is going to have his hands full if he moves there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm not too worried about it, JQ. I serve with the Sheriff Auxiliary Volunteers. I know all the deputies and their wives in our community. We are all specifically trained that it is unconstitutional to arrest  or harass a citizen because of being "mouthy".
> 
> Of course, Texas is different. One can get 2 to 4 years for being "uppity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that type of thing happens all through the south in those quaint little sleepy towns. Uneducated or uncaring jurists and lawyers add to that breech of Constitutional protection by letting it slide over and over. If you are a black tourist traveling through such areas beware; and, turn your cell phone cameras on. Link to a social network where others can see and hear what you are recording. Otherwise, you may never be heard from again!
Click to expand...

What can we expect from a state where they lied to their black slaves for months about being freed.


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
Click to expand...

I wish so too.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its better than being apathetic about a grown male feral attacking a young girl.
Click to expand...

Says the black racist...


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its better than being apathetic about a grown male feral attacking a young girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the black racist...
Click to expand...

Says the white racist...


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its better than being apathetic about a grown male feral attacking a young girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the black racist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the white racist...
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its better than being apathetic about a grown male feral attacking a young girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the black racist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the white racist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

No....Asclepias


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.


The way to fight violent criminals is not the way Casebolt goes about it.  Because his type of cop provides them with the means by which to elicit sympathy in court.  Consider the fact that none of the troublemakers at the pool have been arrested and charged because of Casebolt's erratically aggressive performance. 

In simple terms it must be done right to avoid giving defense counsel anything to use as a wedge to prejudice a jury.  Cops like Casebolt are too influenced by their own erratic impulses to think about how their actions could be used against them. 

What we've seen right here in this thread is ample evidence of how it works.  The troublemakers are ignored while attention is focused on the distraction afforded by one thoughtless cop.

In the Rodney King example, a low-life who richly deserved to have his ass kicked was lionized because a group of self-absorbed cops didn't have the good sense to wait until they got King indoors to pound him.  They thought it was okay to do it right out in the open.  And look what happened.


----------



## Stephanie

RKMBrown said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ain't going nowhere except as a stuntman instructor demonstrating barrel rolls.
> 
> The problem with him, and your ilk, is y'all seem to think the police are supposed to be not a public service serving and protecting the public, but rather some kind of autonomous paramilitary force *occupying *the country through local combat sleeper cells, eternally at war with The People.
> 
> Well fuck the fuck that.  The People will not stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ this man is pissed....
Click to expand...


funny as hell.


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he'd come work here. Too many violent criminals here. Good hard cops like him who gladly fight these thugs are getting hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> The way to fight violent criminals is not the way Casebolt goes about it.  Because his type of cop provides them with the means by which to elicit sympathy in court.  Consider the fact that none of the troublemakers at the pool have been arrested and charged because of Casebolt's erratically aggressive performance.
> 
> In simple terms it must be done right to avoid giving defense counsel anything to use as a wedge to prejudice a jury.  Cops like Casebolt are too influenced by their own erratic impulses to think about how their actions could be used against them.
> 
> What we've seen right here in this thread is ample evidence of how it works.  The troublemakers are ignored while attention is focused on the distraction afforded by one thoughtless cop.
> 
> In the Rodney King example, a low-life who richly deserved to have his ass kicked was lionized because a group of self-absorbed cops didn't have the good sense to wait until they got King indoors to pound him.  They thought it was okay to do it right out in the open.  And look what happened.
Click to expand...


Perhaps Rodney King was a bad apple, and perhaps there were trespassers and/or not-nice people in McKinney.  But on their own those are local-interest minor stories.  This one became so much more not because of trespassing or bad neighbors, and not even because of race, but because of a police militaristic warrior-mentality obsession that had already reached epidemic proportions, throughout this country.  That concern is not new; the transition from "protect and serve" to "conquer and vanquish" has been documented uncountable times since Rodney King and well before.

What stood out in McKinney was the degree of blatant abuse of power that as visually documented became so obviously over the top it could not be ignored, even by the military mentality itself.  Casebolt's resignation and proxy apology, and the concession by the Chief of its being well over the line, lets us know there *is* a point where enough is enough after all.  The unsung heroes in McKinney are the 11 other officers there who act like, and treat the kids like, the human beings they are -- because that provides the stark contrast to Casebolt's insanity.

Rodney King... the trespassers... the other various victims on the receiving end of this military mentality whether themselves guilty of anything or not, should be in and of themselves obscure and insignificant tales.  What's significant is the military presence, and have no doubt that's exactly what it is -- the authoritarian bootlickers here still valiantly holding on to their dream of fascism should consider this:

If the United States of America, your country, had been successfully invaded and taken over by an occupying power, that power's military occupation force would be acting *exactly *as the militaristic Überpolizei are acting right now.

It can happen to literally anybody, for literally any reason or no reason at all.  That's why I adopted the sigline  "Je suis Dajeeria Becton" -- between the Oppressors and the Oppressed, I stand with the latter.  Because there but for fortune fall you or I.


----------



## Asclepias

I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt and motivated by racism. This has continued to present day. I get the feeling a lot of white people think this is some new phenomenon. Well....its not.  Black people wont sit by idly and just accept it. People called "trouble makers" are much less guilty than the police. Crashing a pool party is significantly less heinous than a adult male assaulting a 14 year girl.

One of my favorite rappers summed it up best.

"Look through my eyes, see what I see
Do as I do, be what I be
Walk in my shoes, it'll hurt your feet
Then know why I do dirt in the street"
--DMX


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt and motivated by racism. This has continued to present day. I get the feeling a lot of white people think this is some new phenomenon. Well....its not.  Black people wont sit by idly and just accept it. People called "trouble makers" are much less guilty than the police. Crashing a pool party is significantly less heinous than a adult male assaulting a 14 year girl.
> 
> One of my favorite rappers summed it up best.
> 
> "Look through my eyes, see what I see
> Do as I do, be what I be
> Walk in my shoes, it'll hurt your feet
> Then know why I do dirt in the street"
> --DMX



One of my favorite rappers summed up the perfect retort to what you just said. Jay z: "Bitch please!"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX



What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?


----------



## Rocko

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
Click to expand...


It's the white man's fault.


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
Click to expand...


Being on the wrong side of a gang, or born into/kept in poverty by classism, is a far cry from having a domestic paramilitary force busting _everybody's_ heads.  That's not even a comparison.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm pretty sure that this cop should switch to decaf......


----------



## Pogo

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt and motivated by racism. This has continued to present day. I get the feeling a lot of white people think this is some new phenomenon. Well....its not.  Black people wont sit by idly and just accept it. People called "trouble makers" are much less guilty than the police. Crashing a pool party is significantly less heinous than a adult male assaulting a 14 year girl.
> 
> One of my favorite rappers summed it up best.
> 
> "Look through my eyes, see what I see
> Do as I do, be what I be
> Walk in my shoes, it'll hurt your feet
> Then know why I do dirt in the street"
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite rappers summed up the perfect retort to what you just said. Jay z: "Bitch please!"
Click to expand...




Rocko said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white man's fault.
Click to expand...


^^ Two examples of the moronic apathy that enable and feed the maw of this monster.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
Click to expand...

The same thing you say about whites that prey and brutalize each other. What does that have to do with cops?


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being on the wrong side of a gang, or born into/kept in poverty by classism, is a far cry from having a domestic paramilitary force busting _everybody's_ heads.  That's not even a comparison.
Click to expand...

Its more of a deflection from the topic. Like an overstimulated baby.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm pretty sure that this cop should switch to decaf......



I'm pretty sure his exploits are appearing in the dictionary under the entry "testosterone poisoning".


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being on the wrong side of a gang, or born into/kept in poverty by classism, is a far cry from having a domestic paramilitary force busting _everybody's_ heads.  That's not even a comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its more of a deflection from the topic. Like an overstimulated baby.
Click to expand...


Everyone is apathetic to what you say by now.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt and motivated by racism. This has continued to present day. I get the feeling a lot of white people think this is some new phenomenon. Well....its not.  Black people wont sit by idly and just accept it. People called "trouble makers" are much less guilty than the police. Crashing a pool party is significantly less heinous than a adult male assaulting a 14 year girl.
> 
> One of my favorite rappers summed it up best.
> 
> "Look through my eyes, see what I see
> Do as I do, be what I be
> Walk in my shoes, it'll hurt your feet
> Then know why I do dirt in the street"
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite rappers summed up the perfect retort to what you just said. Jay z: "Bitch please!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white man's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^ Two examples of the moronic apathy that enable and feed the maw of this monster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feed what shot?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being on the wrong side of a gang, or born into/kept in poverty by classism, is a far cry from having a domestic paramilitary force busting _everybody's_ heads.  That's not even a comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its more of a deflection from the topic. Like an overstimulated baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is apathetic to what you say by now.
Click to expand...

Cave monkeys arent everyone. Glad to hear I wore your monkey troop down with reality.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?


They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MikeK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
Click to expand...


So your saying you believe cops are robots?
Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
Right?
Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?

  Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
  At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
   The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
Click to expand...

No...Everyone is saying Blacks committing crimes against other Blacks or whites committing crimes against other whites have nothing to do with cops committing crimes against the public due to racism. Basically you offered a false comparison.


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
Click to expand...


Correct. They don't.

"Uppity" (or whatever euphemism you like, "mouthing off" is a popular one in this case) is no crime.  On the contrary it is the vox populi.  When it is silenced, that is exactly the point where the Police State is achieved.


----------



## Vandalshandle

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
Click to expand...


I am a sheriff auxiliary volunteer. If I spot someone shoplifting, and he has not yet left the store, I tell them to put it back. If the says, "Fuck you" as they are doing it, I say, "Have a nice day". That is how we are trained.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. They don't.
> 
> "Uppity" (or whatever euphemism you like, "mouthing off" is a popular one in this case) is no crime.  On the contrary it is the vox populi.  When it is silenced, that is exactly the point where the Police State is achieved.
Click to expand...


Wrong.
There has never been a time when it is smart to be purposefully raucous, disruptive, running and charging around the rear of a policeman in a stressful situation.
That is by definition stupid. Dumb. Idiotic. 
  You guys act like citizens have a right to do anything they like against the police and they are beyond blame. No matter what.
That is also stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
  This cop's career is over. At least for several years.
The kids? Probably applauded by their friends and lauded by their idiotic parents.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Vandalshandle said:


> I am a sheriff auxiliary volunteer. If I spot someone shoplifting, and he has not yet left the store, I tell them to put it back. If the says, "Fuck you" as they are doing it, I say, "Have a nice day". That is how we are trained.



1) - [sigh] The officers career is over. He made a critical mistake. What part of this do you not understand?
2) The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. They don't.
> 
> "Uppity" (or whatever euphemism you like, "mouthing off" is a popular one in this case) is no crime.  On the contrary it is the vox populi.  When it is silenced, that is exactly the point where the Police State is achieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> There has never been a time when it is smart to be purposefully raucous, disruptive, running and charging around the rear of a policeman in a stressful situation.
> That is by definition stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
> You guys act like citizens have a right to do anything they like against the police and they are beyond blame. No matter what.
> That is also stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
> This cop's career is over. At least for several years.
> The kids? Probably applauded by their friends and lauded by their idiotic parents.
Click to expand...

When did talking become "doing something against the police"?


----------



## Vandalshandle

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. They don't.
> 
> "Uppity" (or whatever euphemism you like, "mouthing off" is a popular one in this case) is no crime.  On the contrary it is the vox populi.  When it is silenced, that is exactly the point where the Police State is achieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> There has never been a time when it is smart to be purposefully raucous, disruptive, running and charging around the rear of a policeman in a stressful situation.
> That is by definition stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
> You guys act like citizens have a right to do anything they like against the police and they are beyond blame. No matter what.
> That is also stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
> This cop's career is over. At least for several years.
> The kids? Probably applauded by their friends and lauded by their idiotic parents.
Click to expand...


And why not? Not a single one of them was charged with a crime that was not immediately dismissed.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a sheriff auxiliary volunteer. If I spot someone shoplifting, and he has not yet left the store, I tell them to put it back. If the says, "Fuck you" as they are doing it, I say, "Have a nice day". That is how we are trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) - [sigh] The officers career is over. He made a critical mistake. What part of this do you not understand?
> 2) The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
Click to expand...

The idiot officer put himself in that situation. If he had simply ignored the girl nothing would have happened. Instead he decided to assault her to establish dominance. He was a punk and its a good thing his career is over.  Only an idiot would want this raving lunatic running around with a gun.


----------



## Vandalshandle

"The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"

Well, since the Aux. do not carry any weapons at all, I guess that my response would be, "Please stand still while I am talking to you."

Of course, if I was not a trained officer wearing a uniform, I could carry a gun like Zimmerman did, and blow the kid away.


----------



## Asclepias

Vandalshandle said:


> "The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
> 
> Well, since the Aux. do not carry any weapons at all, I guess that my response would be, "Please stand still while I am talking to you."


Thats a foreign concept to some. Uncontrollable fear dictates that you use a deadly weapon to control people you are afraid of. Of course I'm sure you would have never attacked the 14 year girl causing the kids to rush to her defense in the first place.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Asclepias said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
> 
> Well, since the Aux. do not carry any weapons at all, I guess that my response would be, "Please stand still while I am talking to you."
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a foreign concept to some. Uncontrollable fear dictates that you use a deadly weapon to control people you are afraid of. Of course I'm sure you would have never attacked the 14 year girl causing the kids to rush to her defense in the first place.
Click to expand...


True. In fact, had I been 15, I might have asked her for a date.....


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"



The officer was approached -- by Martin and everybody else in the area -- because that officer was in the process of committing an illegal and unprovoked *assault *on an innocent citizen.  That's not being an "idiot" -- that's being a good citizen (and more basically a _human_).

What his training should have been, and in fact WAS -- was not to fricking assault innocent bystanders in the first place.


----------



## Asclepias

Vandalshandle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
> 
> Well, since the Aux. do not carry any weapons at all, I guess that my response would be, "Please stand still while I am talking to you."
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a foreign concept to some. Uncontrollable fear dictates that you use a deadly weapon to control people you are afraid of. Of course I'm sure you would have never attacked the 14 year girl causing the kids to rush to her defense in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. In fact, had I been 15, I might have asked her for a date.....
Click to expand...

She did appear to be a cutie.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> When did talking become "doing something against the police"?



Never.
What is your point?


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did talking become "doing something against the police"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> What is your point?
Click to expand...

My point is that talking is no excuse for everyone to allow a cop to assault someone as you implied.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> So your saying you believe cops are robots?


No.  That's what you are saying. 

Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._



> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?


Wrong. 

Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged. 



> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?


Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment. 



> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.


Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%? 



> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?


The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._



> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?


Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them. 

Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was approached -- by Martin and everybody else in the area -- because that officer was in the process of committing an illegal and unprovoked *assault *on an innocent citizen.  That's not being an "idiot" -- that's being a good citizen (and more basically a _human_).
> 
> What his training should have been, and in fact WAS -- was not to fricking assault innocent bystanders in the first place.
Click to expand...


You mean the trespassers who werent cooperative?  Those arent exactly innocent bystanders.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was approached -- by Martin and everybody else in the area -- because that officer was in the process of committing an illegal and unprovoked *assault *on an innocent citizen.  That's not being an "idiot" -- that's being a good citizen (and more basically a _human_).
> 
> What his training should have been, and in fact WAS -- was not to fricking assault innocent bystanders in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the trespassers who werent cooperative?  Those arent exactly innocent bystanders.
Click to expand...

No the ones that were innocent bystanders. What was confusing about the word innocent?


----------



## bucs90

MikeK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's what you are saying.
> 
> Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them.
> 
> Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."
Click to expand...



I have to say....you have a point. As a former cop...yes...I HAD to control emotions. Very often. 

However. ..like the Texas cop...I often left scenes of a suicide or traffic death or some other very troubling call...and immediately had to go to some bullshit call. Like the pool party.

Its tough switching gears immediately.  You mentioned military officers. The military has a cooling down period after deployment.  Policing isnt war obviously.  But the human brain works tbe same.

Ive always thought that all cops should not only be allowed...but be MANDATED. ..to take a cooling off hour after any call involving murder, suicide, rape, any use of force or any child abuse. The human brain just doesnt switch immediately.  No ones does. Military knows this. Bar bouncers know this. Cops...at least commanders...dont. 

Would you support such legislation?  I think it would be supported by all sides. NO COP whose mind just left a traumatic scene should go right into dealing with kids 5 minutes later.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MikeK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's what you are saying.
> 
> Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them.
> 
> Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."
Click to expand...


And every single thing you say here is precisley why the officer is no longer...an officer.
I have said at least 6 times now - he made a critical mistake. And for that he lost his career. And AGAIN I said rightfully so.
What part of this do you people not understand?

 What I am saying...HELLOO???
Is these kids acted like juvenile idiots. They were provoking this clearly unstable cop.
If I see a man with a gun, cop or no cop, I am going to do what he says. But most of all I am going to stay the f*ck away from him. I am not STUPID enough to antagonize him even further.
  All they had to do was walk across the street. That's it.
What he did to the girl - wrong. He lost his job for it.
But that in no way excuses her stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's what you are saying.
> 
> Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them.
> 
> Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And every single thing you say here is precisley why the officer is no longer...an officer.
> I have said at least 6 times now - he made a critical mistake. And for that he lost his career. And AGAIN I said rightfully so.
> What part of this do you people not understand?
> 
> What I am saying...HELLOO???
> Is these kids acted like juvenile idiots. They were provoking this clearly unstable cop.
> If I see a man with a gun, cop or no cop, I am going to do what he says. But most of all I am going to stay the f*ck away from him. I am not STUPID enough to antagonize him even further.
> All they had to do was walk across the street. That's it.
> What he did to the girl - wrong. He lost his job for it.
> But that in no way excuses her stupidity.
Click to expand...

You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's what you are saying.
> 
> Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them.
> 
> Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And every single thing you say here is precisley why the officer is no longer...an officer.
> I have said at least 6 times now - he made a critical mistake. And for that he lost his career. And AGAIN I said rightfully so.
> What part of this do you people not understand?
> 
> What I am saying...HELLOO???
> Is these kids acted like juvenile idiots. They were provoking this clearly unstable cop.
> If I see a man with a gun, cop or no cop, I am going to do what he says. But most of all I am going to stay the f*ck away from him. I am not STUPID enough to antagonize him even further.
> All they had to do was walk across the street. That's it.
> What he did to the girl - wrong. He lost his job for it.
> But that in no way excuses her stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.
Click to expand...


Wow look at that I agree with Asclepias on something.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wrong.
> There has never been a time when it is smart to be purposefully raucous, disruptive, running and charging around the rear of a policeman in a stressful situation.


You are ignoring the obvious fact that Ptl. Casebolt gratuitously created the situation you are describing.  He provoked it with his absolutely unnecessary aggression.  He jumped into the middle of a situation the other cops were going about  properly defusing and he behaved like a Cossack rather than a trained police officer in a free society. 

Every day, thousands of American cops conduct themselves properly in a variety of situations.  We never hear about these situations _because_ they are properly handled.  With few exceptions it is the mishandled police involvements that show up on the six o'clock news. 

This is indeed an exceptional example of improper police conduct.  So don't blame it on the juveniles.  Were it not for Casebolt's aggressive intervention the situation would have been peacefully and properly resolved -- probably with a few appropriate arrests


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.



I have raised two great kids, who are doing very well thank you.
Our house was one of those houses where kids flocked to. I couldn't begin to say how many kids and teenagers have been in and out of our home through the years and the countless slumber parties and my sons "video game parties"...our garage became a teen hangout for 4-5 years.
I coached vollyball and softball.
I helped out at the boys club in the karate classes for 6 years or so.
My son was a swimmer. My God how much we were around kids we that. We timed, and chaperoned on road trips.
  It is highly likely I have 100 times more experience with kids than you ever will.
I would have had ZERO tolerance or patience for this kind of open disrespect and challenge to authority. Even when that authority is wrong. That is not the time to make your point.
I guarantee you neither of my two children, at any time in their childhood would have acted like this. I parented my children. Which includes teaching them common sense.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot kid that ran toward the officer and approached his rear...what is your training for that. Say "Have a nice day?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was approached -- by Martin and everybody else in the area -- because that officer was in the process of committing an illegal and unprovoked *assault *on an innocent citizen.  That's not being an "idiot" -- that's being a good citizen (and more basically a _human_).
> 
> What his training should have been, and in fact WAS -- was not to fricking assault innocent bystanders in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the trespassers who werent cooperative?  Those arent exactly innocent bystanders.
Click to expand...


No, I mean exactly what I posted -- innocent bystanders.   Dajeeria Becton was there _by invitation_.  And aside from all that, all this went down on a public street --- not some place one needs an invitation to or is capable of "trespassing" on.

Nice try at dumbing down but we ain't stupid up in here.


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's what you are saying.
> 
> Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them.
> 
> Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And every single thing you say here is precisley why the officer is no longer...an officer.
> I have said at least 6 times now - he made a critical mistake. And for that he lost his career. And AGAIN I said rightfully so.
> What part of this do you people not understand?
> 
> What I am saying...HELLOO???
> Is these kids acted like juvenile idiots. They were provoking this clearly unstable cop.
> If I see a man with a gun, cop or no cop, I am going to do what he says. But most of all I am going to stay the f*ck away from him. I am not STUPID enough to antagonize him even further.
> All they had to do was walk across the street. That's it.
> What he did to the girl - wrong. He lost his job for it.
> But that in no way excuses her stupidity.
Click to expand...


You've just gone to great lengths to contradict yourself.  First it's all "yes it's the cop's bad judgment, he's unemployed and rightfully so" -- then in the next breath it's "but... b-but the stupid kids provoked him!  It's their fault he's out of a job!".

Bullshit.  You had it right the first time.

Dajeeria Becton *was* *walking away*.  Which is _exactly what he ordered_, even though he had no legal authority to do so.  THEN CASEBOLT WENT AND PULLED HER BACK.  He created the *ENTIRE* assault.

Who's being "stupid" here?  Are you saying she was being "stupid" for _walking away?_


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have raised two great kids, who are doing very well thank you.
> Our house was one of those houses where kids flocked to. I couldn't begin to say how many kids and teenagers have been in and out of our home through the years and the countless slumber parties and my sons "video game parties"...our garage became a teen hangout for 4-5 years.
> I coached vollyball and softball.
> I helped out at the boys club in the karate classes for 6 years or so.
> My son was a swimmer. My God how much we were around kids we that. We timed, and chaperoned on road trips.
> It is highly likely I have 100 times more experience with kids than you ever will.
> I would have had ZERO tolerance or patience for this kind of open disrespect and challenge to authority. Even when that authority is wrong. That is not the time to make your point.
> I guarantee you neither of my two children, at any time in their childhood would have acted like this. I parented my children. Which includes teaching them common sense.
Click to expand...


Are police "parents"?


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have raised two great kids, who are doing very well thank you.
> Our house was one of those houses where kids flocked to. I couldn't begin to say how many kids and teenagers have been in and out of our home through the years and the countless slumber parties and my sons "video game parties"...our garage became a teen hangout for 4-5 years.
> I coached vollyball and softball.
> I helped out at the boys club in the karate classes for 6 years or so.
> My son was a swimmer. My God how much we were around kids we that. We timed, and chaperoned on road trips.
> It is highly likely I have 100 times more experience with kids than you ever will.
> I would have had ZERO tolerance or patience for this kind of open disrespect and challenge to authority. Even when that authority is wrong. That is not the time to make your point.
> I guarantee you neither of my two children, at any time in their childhood would have acted like this. I parented my children. Which includes teaching them common sense.
Click to expand...

If you spent so much time around kids why do you assume they think rationally?  I've coached for 10 years volleyball and basketball. Teenagers are notorious for behaving irrationally. All of that is beside the point however. His behavior as an adult is what is in question and why he is out of a career. Stop trying to make it the fault of the kids when the adult is the one that chose his own fate. The problem was he didnt see the Black children as mere children. He saw them as threats as evidenced by his singling out the Black children while passing over white kids.


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not police officers who are trained and paid to perform their duties in an intelligent, civilized manner with absolutely no expression of personal feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek.
> Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.
> Right?
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. They don't.
> 
> "Uppity" (or whatever euphemism you like, "mouthing off" is a popular one in this case) is no crime.  On the contrary it is the vox populi.  When it is silenced, that is exactly the point where the Police State is achieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> There has never been a time when it is smart to be purposefully raucous, disruptive, running and charging around the rear of a policeman in a stressful situation.
> That is by definition stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
> You guys act like citizens have a right to do anything they like against the police and they are beyond blame. No matter what.
> That is also stupid. Dumb. Idiotic.
> This cop's career is over. At least for several years.
> The kids? Probably applauded by their friends and lauded by their idiotic parents.
Click to expand...


If a cop (or anybody else) is in the act of committing an assault, a robbery, a murder, a rape, or any other blatantly visible crime, then YES any available citizens surely the fuck DO have the right, and the _*duty *_-- to intervene and get it stopped.  And no, that's not likely to end well when they do, but it's gotta be did.  That's all the more reason police are _prohibited from committing assaults._

--  On paper at least...

To give up that right, that duty, is to turn one's humanity over to a police state completely.  Police ain't supposed to be running the place.  _They _work for _us _-- not the other way around.

Eric Casebolt created this situation entirely on his own.  To continue blaming it on black people being uppity even after his superior officer and _he himself _have acknowledged that fault, well it takes a special kind of authoritarian sycophancy.


----------



## MaryL

I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood / racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?


----------



## Asclepias

Youve told the story a million times already. We know you got beat up by Black kids as a youth for calling them racist names.

The Black kids werent violent. Talking is not violence. Walking away is not violence either. You only perceive violence because you are in utter fear.


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?



And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.

You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.


----------



## thanatos144

Vandalshandle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your town is full of mouthy thug punks like you, he  is going to have his hands full if he moves there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm not too worried about it, JQ. I serve with the Sheriff Auxiliary Volunteers. I know all the deputies and their wives in our community. We are all specifically trained that it is unconstitutional to arrest  or harass a citizen because of being "mouthy".
> 
> Of course, Texas is different. One can get 2 to 4 years for being "uppity".
Click to expand...

Resisting arrest isn't just getting uppity you racist tool 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> I would have had ZERO tolerance or patience for this kind of open disrespect and challenge to authority. Even when that authority is wrong.


What you've described in that sentence is the essence of the _authoritarian/submissive_ personality, which, if it were universal during the 1700s, there would not have been an American Revolution.  

Sometimes, enough is enough and people will react.  Those who are endowed with superimposed official authority should understand that and exercise sufficient judgment to avoid negative reactions.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I seen one hell of a lot more misbehavior than what was on the video among all white kids on Daytona Beach at Spring Break.


----------



## MikeK

bucs90 said:


> I have to say....you have a point. As a former cop...yes...I HAD to control emotions. Very often.
> 
> However. ..like the Texas cop...I often left scenes of a suicide or traffic death or some other very troubling call...and immediately had to go to some bullshit call. Like the pool party.
> 
> [...]


What about the civilian who finds out his wife has been unfaithful with his best friend and he has just lost his job.  How should he behave toward the cop who just pulled him over for ten miles over the limit and is lecturing him on the dangers of speeding? 

Should he react in accord with his emotional frame of mind, or should his better judgment prevail?


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said that McKinney is not as safe as it was, when this guy was still on the force. I agree. Now, he is just a lone loose cannon roaming around without any other police officers around to restrain him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been invited by 18 police forces to come and sign up with them.  I hope he comes to my town. We need some more good tough cops like him, who don't take any shit from mouthy thug-punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your town is full of mouthy thug punks like you, he  is going to have his hands full if he moves there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm not too worried about it, JQ. I serve with the Sheriff Auxiliary Volunteers. I know all the deputies and their wives in our community. We are all specifically trained that it is unconstitutional to arrest  or harass a citizen because of being "mouthy".
> 
> Of course, Texas is different. One can get 2 to 4 years for being "uppity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resisting arrest isn't just getting uppity you racist tool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Who got "arrested", Dropout?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have raised two great kids, who are doing very well thank you.
> Our house was one of those houses where kids flocked to. I couldn't begin to say how many kids and teenagers have been in and out of our home through the years and the countless slumber parties and my sons "video game parties"...our garage became a teen hangout for 4-5 years.
> I coached vollyball and softball.
> I helped out at the boys club in the karate classes for 6 years or so.
> My son was a swimmer. My God how much we were around kids we that. We timed, and chaperoned on road trips.
> It is highly likely I have 100 times more experience with kids than you ever will.
> I would have had ZERO tolerance or patience for this kind of open disrespect and challenge to authority. Even when that authority is wrong. That is not the time to make your point.
> I guarantee you neither of my two children, at any time in their childhood would have acted like this. I parented my children. Which includes teaching them common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you spent so much time around kids why do you assume they think rationally?  I've coached for 10 years volleyball and basketball. Teenagers are notorious for behaving irrationally. All of that is beside the point however. His behavior as an adult is what is in question and why he is out of a career. Stop trying to make it the fault of the kids when the adult is the one that chose his own fate. The problem was he didnt see the Black children as mere children. He saw them as threats as evidenced by his singling out the Black children while passing over white kids.
Click to expand...


The cop was wrong.
But guess what? The kids were also wrong. At no point in this thread have I excused *EITHER* SIDE.
But look at your posts. You guys are the ones making the excuses.
 These kids shouldn't be made to feel their behavior was anything but dangerous. 
In this situation the cop has all the power. He is carrying a loaded gun. He is waving a night stick around like he wants to use it..it doesn't take a genius to figure out the right thing to do is get away from him. Now. Not hang around and yell at him, not keep coming back into the scene, not showing off in front of other kids...walk across the street.
That's it.


----------



## MaryL

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
Click to expand...

The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.


----------



## RKMBrown

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have raised two great kids, who are doing very well thank you.
> Our house was one of those houses where kids flocked to. I couldn't begin to say how many kids and teenagers have been in and out of our home through the years and the countless slumber parties and my sons "video game parties"...our garage became a teen hangout for 4-5 years.
> I coached vollyball and softball.
> I helped out at the boys club in the karate classes for 6 years or so.
> My son was a swimmer. My God how much we were around kids we that. We timed, and chaperoned on road trips.
> It is highly likely I have 100 times more experience with kids than you ever will.
> I would have had ZERO tolerance or patience for this kind of open disrespect and challenge to authority. Even when that authority is wrong. That is not the time to make your point.
> I guarantee you neither of my two children, at any time in their childhood would have acted like this. I parented my children. Which includes teaching them common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you spent so much time around kids why do you assume they think rationally?  I've coached for 10 years volleyball and basketball. Teenagers are notorious for behaving irrationally. All of that is beside the point however. His behavior as an adult is what is in question and why he is out of a career. Stop trying to make it the fault of the kids when the adult is the one that chose his own fate. The problem was he didnt see the Black children as mere children. He saw them as threats as evidenced by his singling out the Black children while passing over white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cop was wrong.
> But guess what? The kids were also wrong. At no point in this thread have I excused *EITHER* SIDE.
> But look at your posts. You guys are the ones making the excuses.
> These kids shouldn't be made to feel their behavior was anything but dangerous.
> In this situation the cop has all the power. He is carrying a loaded gun. He is waving a night stick around like he wants to use it..it doesn't take a genius to figure out the right thing to do is get away from him. Now. Not hang around and yell at him, not keep coming back into the scene, not showing off in front of other kids...walk across the street.
> That's it.
Click to expand...

The only person showing off was that cop..


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> The cop was wrong.
> 
> But guess what? The kids were also wrong. At no point in this thread have I excused *EITHER* SIDE.
> 
> But look at your posts. You guys are the ones making the excuses.
> 
> These kids shouldn't be made to feel their behavior was anything but dangerous.
> 
> In this situation the cop has all the power. He is carrying a loaded gun. He is waving a night stick around like he wants to use it..it doesn't take a genius to figure out the right thing to do is get away from him. Now. Not hang around and yell at him, not keep coming back into the scene, not showing off in front of other kids...walk across the street.
> 
> That's it.


You could substantially shorten your thesis by simply saying if everyone did everything in accordance with the rules of proper behavior we would not need cops.

Isn't that right?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

RKMBrown said:


> The only person showing off was that cop..



Clown much?


----------



## RKMBrown

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better part of my angles say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
Click to expand...

He overreacted to a large crowd of .... wait for it... children.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MikeK said:


> You could substantially shorten your thesis by simply saying if everyone did everything in accordance with the rules of proper behavior we would not need cops.
> 
> Isn't that right?


----------



## MaryL

White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could substantially shorten your thesis by simply saying if everyone did everything in accordance with the rules of proper behavior we would not need cops.
> 
> Isn't that right?
Click to expand...

Here's another strawman argument for you:  Read Golding's, _Lord of The Flies._  That's kids!  That's what they are about.  Without appropriate supervision and dominance they will behave in whatever way occurs to them.  

Put a bunch of juveniles together in an unsupervised place and before long you will have mayhem!  They will fight, they will fuck, they will break things, they will steal -- eventually some of them will kill!  And if you don't believe that it's because you don't care to.  

The only way to prevent most juveniles from behaving like barbarians when left alone in groups is to indoctrinate them with rigid discipline.  Even then they can't be left alone too long.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Youve told the story a million times already. We know you got beat up by Black kids as a youth for calling them racist names.
> 
> The Black kids werent violent. Talking is not violence. Walking away is not violence either. You only perceive violence because you are in utter fear.




Fear is the rational response to random violence.

YOu support random violence against whites because you are a violent racist.


----------



## RKMBrown

MaryL said:


> White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.


Big difference between a cop attacking a group of children... and a drug bust.


----------



## MaryL

If I was a cop, and found a black person conni


RKMBrown said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between a cop attacking a group of children... and a drug bust.
Click to expand...

They where rowdy randy  noisy young adults breaking the HOA agreement and mouthing off to cops. And they get a out because one white cop over reacted to them ? Nobody got hurt, and this  seems like such a knee jerk reaction based on RACE, if these kids ALL  been white and the cops reacted the same way, this  wouldn't have been an issue, BLACKS make it one. Post racial?  Not really.  Dream on.


----------



## RKMBrown

MaryL said:


> If I was a cop, and found a black person conni
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between a cop attacking a group of children... and a drug bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were rowdy randy  noisy young adults breaking the HOA agreement and mouthing off to cops. And they get a out because one white cop over reacted to them because they were black. Nobody got hurt, and these seems like such a knee jerk reaction based on RACE, if these kids ALL  been white and the cops reacted the same way, this  wouldn't have been an issue, BLACKS make it one. Post racial?  Not really.  Dream on.
Click to expand...

I think you pulling out the race thing is some figment of your imagination probably based on your own racism.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

who knows, the events of this incident could be a preview of a new sport, and eventually work its way to the next summer olympics.


----------



## MaryL

RKMBrown said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a cop, and found a black person conni
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between a cop attacking a group of children... and a drug bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were rowdy randy  noisy young adults breaking the HOA agreement and mouthing off to cops. And they get a out because one white cop over reacted to them because they were black. Nobody got hurt, and these seems like such a knee jerk reaction based on RACE, if these kids ALL  been white and the cops reacted the same way, this  wouldn't have been an issue, BLACKS make it one. Post racial?  Not really.  Dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you pulling out the race thing is some figment of your imagination probably based on your own racism.
Click to expand...

IF these kids had been white  college kids in Boulder or in Ft. Lauderdale, small potatoes. It is  a racial issue and it shouldn't be.


----------



## Vandalshandle

MaryL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a cop, and found a black person conni
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between a cop attacking a group of children... and a drug bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were rowdy randy  noisy young adults breaking the HOA agreement and mouthing off to cops. And they get a out because one white cop over reacted to them because they were black. Nobody got hurt, and these seems like such a knee jerk reaction based on RACE, if these kids ALL  been white and the cops reacted the same way, this  wouldn't have been an issue, BLACKS make it one. Post racial?  Not really.  Dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you pulling out the race thing is some figment of your imagination probably based on your own racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF these kids had been white  college kids in Boulder or in Ft. Lauderdale, small potatoes. It is  a racial issue and it shouldn't be.
Click to expand...


And yet, the cop's boss stated to the general public that the cop was completely out of control from the moment he arrived on the scene, accepted his resignation (which was, or course, really a firing, in return for his keeping his pension), and apologized to the entire city for the cop's behavior. If anyone is making race an issue here, it is you.


----------



## RKMBrown

MaryL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a cop, and found a black person conni
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> White cop over reacts, doesn't hurt anyone. Here in Colorado, the cops blasted a mans house to pieces  trying to capture a armed suspect, totally destroy a home  and use extreme violence to capture an escaped felon, but  we are asking for an officer's  badge over such a piddly incident? OVER REACH. I thought we were POST racial and all, but we a seem all BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between a cop attacking a group of children... and a drug bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were rowdy randy  noisy young adults breaking the HOA agreement and mouthing off to cops. And they get a out because one white cop over reacted to them because they were black. Nobody got hurt, and these seems like such a knee jerk reaction based on RACE, if these kids ALL  been white and the cops reacted the same way, this  wouldn't have been an issue, BLACKS make it one. Post racial?  Not really.  Dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you pulling out the race thing is some figment of your imagination probably based on your own racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF these kids had been white  college kids in Boulder or in Ft. Lauderdale, small potatoes. It is  a racial issue and it shouldn't be.
Click to expand...

No it was not a racial issue.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, now! I guess that race is an issue after all! The white woman that started the fight, has been identified, and is losing her job.

Karma is a bitch.....

Woman Involved In McKinney Pool Fight Suspended From Job MadameNoire


----------



## BlueGin

Looky there Joe. A twitter campaign to find the woman's personal information and to get her fired. Imagine that.


----------



## RKMBrown

All I saw in the video is some lady trying to break up a fight between two fat girls.


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
Click to expand...


Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.


----------



## MaryL

My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.


----------



## Vandalshandle

MaryL said:


> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.



Yeah, that is pretty much what all whites in the South was saying about the civil rights movement from 1954 to around 1970.


----------



## ninja007

rdean said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one making the assertion.  Why not call black veterans out on it?  If you believe it, stand up for it.  Don't be a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because right wingers think they can get away with that forever.
> And second, math is difficult for them.  It's that whole "anti education" thing.
Click to expand...


math and school seem to be hard for your black libs who drop out at an unbelievable rate from school.


----------



## ninja007

Luddly Neddite said:


> The rabid RWs are so predictable.
> 
> They *defend drunk Palins who crash a party *and beat up the guests but Black kids crashing a pool party are "feral".
> 
> Josh Duggar gets a pass for repeatedly molesting 4 year olds because he was 14 but Black kids should be punished for doing what most kids do - crash parties.



almost ALMOST as bad as libs defending a drunk murderer teddy who killed a young girl....


----------



## Vandalshandle

ninja007 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rabid RWs are so predictable.
> 
> They *defend drunk Palins who crash a party *and beat up the guests but Black kids crashing a pool party are "feral".
> 
> Josh Duggar gets a pass for repeatedly molesting 4 year olds because he was 14 but Black kids should be punished for doing what most kids do - crash parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ALMOST as bad as libs defending a drunk murderer teddy who killed a young girl....
Click to expand...


Well, it is only fair for you to blame MA voters for that, but you will remember that he failed to get the nomination for president by the democratic party.


----------



## MikeK

MaryL said:


> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.


There is only one reason this situation got any media attention at all. It is the videotaped bizarre conduct of an out-of-control cop who seems to be acting out some macho/authoritarian fantasy.


----------



## JQPublic1

ninja007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf do black veterans have to do with this? I'm talking about feral blacks/criminals/punks/thugs/gangbangers dickhead. Why are over half the black men in jail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because right wingers think they can get away with that forever.
> And second, math is difficult for them.  It's that whole "anti education" thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> math and school seem to be hard for your black libs who drop out at an unbelievable rate from school.
Click to expand...


How do you explain the fact that 81.2% of black males 18 and over have a high school diploma?

In 2008 the drop out rate was 12.1% for black males. Looks like the majority don't fit into your little pigeonhole stereotype.


----------



## JQPublic1

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.
Click to expand...

You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?


----------



## Vandalshandle

I suspect that if the Swedish women's swim team had been standing on that street, none of them would have ended up on the ground.


----------



## ninja007

JQPublic1 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because right wingers think they can get away with that forever.
> And second, math is difficult for them.  It's that whole "anti education" thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> math and school seem to be hard for your black
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that "over half" of the population of black men in America are in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> about 35% between 18 and 45 will be in jail in their lifetime yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't say "go to jail in their lifetimes", you said "in jail".
> 
> 2. 35% is not "over half".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because right wingers think they can get away with that forever.
> And second, math is difficult for them.  It's that whole "anti education" thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> math and school seem to be hard for your black libs who drop out at an unbelievable rate from school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you explain the fact that 81.2% of black males 18 and over have a high school diploma?
> 
> In 2008 the drop out rate was 12.1% for black males. Looks like the majority don't fit into your little pigeonhole stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs who drop out at an unbelievable rate from school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you explain the fact that 81.2% of black males 18 and over have a high school diploma?
> 
> 
> _Nationwide, the black student graduation rate remains at a dismally low 42 percent_
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja007

Black Student College Graduation Rates Remain Low But Modest Progress Begins to Show


----------



## MarcATL

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, now! I guess that race is an issue after all! The white woman that started the fight, has been identified, and is losing her job.
> 
> Karma is a bitch.....
> 
> Woman Involved In McKinney Pool Fight Suspended From Job MadameNoire


Seems nobody is tolerating this racism crap anymore. No one wants that taint on them. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MikeK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could substantially shorten your thesis by simply saying if everyone did everything in accordance with the rules of proper behavior we would not need cops.
> 
> Isn't that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another strawman argument for you:  Read Golding's, _Lord of The Flies._  That's kids!  That's what they are about.  Without appropriate supervision and dominance they will behave in whatever way occurs to them.
> 
> Put a bunch of juveniles together in an unsupervised place and before long you will have mayhem!  They will fight, they will fuck, they will break things, they will steal -- eventually some of them will kill!  And if you don't believe that it's because you don't care to.
> 
> The only way to prevent most juveniles from behaving like barbarians when left alone in groups is to indoctrinate them with rigid discipline.  Even then they can't be left alone too long.
Click to expand...



It took you this long to agree with me?
You could have saved a lot of time by agreeing at the very beginning.
The kids acted like idiots because they ARE idiots. Obviously poorly parented, schools basically no longer discipline kids either - so they are feral.
  But you guys all jumped to their defense the instant I said they also acted poorly.


----------



## Correll

BlueGin said:


> Looky there Joe. A twitter campaign to find the woman's personal information and to get her fired. Imagine that.




And the lefties are celebrating it.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youve told the story a million times already. We know you got beat up by Black kids as a youth for calling them racist names.
> 
> The Black kids werent violent. Talking is not violence. Walking away is not violence either. You only perceive violence because you are in utter fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> YOu support random violence against whites because you are a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones
Click to expand...


You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.

So....

YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility. 

Thus, my fear is completely justified.

Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence. 

Thank you for your support in making my point.


----------



## bucs90

MarcATL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now! I guess that race is an issue after all! The white woman that started the fight, has been identified, and is losing her job.
> 
> Karma is a bitch.....
> 
> Woman Involved In McKinney Pool Fight Suspended From Job MadameNoire
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nobody is tolerating this racism crap anymore. No one wants that taint on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...





So again....how does society now deal with trespassers?  Cops cant do shit. Security cant do it. Citizens cant do it.

Are we now in  "whats mine is yours and whats yours is mine" era?


----------



## Correll

bucs90 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now! I guess that race is an issue after all! The white woman that started the fight, has been identified, and is losing her job.
> 
> Karma is a bitch.....
> 
> Woman Involved In McKinney Pool Fight Suspended From Job MadameNoire
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nobody is tolerating this racism crap anymore. No one wants that taint on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again....how does society now deal with trespassers?  Cops cant do shit. Security cant do it. Citizens cant do it.
> 
> Are we now in  "whats mine is yours and whats yours is mine" era?
Click to expand...


NO. It's "Whats mine is mine, and what's your is mine", if you are of a Privileged Class.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What the apologist want to forget is what actually happened prior to the cop tackling the girl...
There were over 100 kids all over this area, which is a guarded fenced in private community.
Uninvited kids were climbing the walls and crashed the gate when security tried to stop them.
Police were called. Residents said the scene was out of control and getting worse.

  Now before the apologist accuse me, again, of excusing the officer's conduct - read through my post, again, where I repeatedly say he made critical mistakes.
  I just refuse to join in the pandering apologist who want to treat these kids like innocent preschoolers.


----------



## MarcATL

His own boss threw his crazy ass under the bus stating "He came to the scene out of control. "

Nuff sed. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> His own boss threw his crazy ass under the bus stating "He came to the scene out of control. "
> 
> Nuff sed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Because the Boss is always right.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> His own boss threw his crazy ass under the bus stating "He came to the scene out of control. "
> 
> Nuff sed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Boss is always right.
Click to expand...

Yes, he always is. Had he vindicated #EricCasebolt you and your ilk would have been shouting it from the rooftop and beating everyone in the head with it. 

GTFOH! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> His own boss threw his crazy ass under the bus stating "He came to the scene out of control. "
> 
> Nuff sed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Boss is always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he always is. Had he vindicated #EricCasebolt you and your ilk would have been shouting it from the rooftop and beating everyone in the head with it.
> 
> GTFOH!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



So your answer is to shout it from the rooftops and beat everyone in the head with it?

You are purposefully engaging in behavior that you would decry if cons did it...


----------



## RKMBrown

JQPublic1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?
Click to expand...

Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now! I guess that race is an issue after all! The white woman that started the fight, has been identified, and is losing her job.
> 
> Karma is a bitch.....
> 
> Woman Involved In McKinney Pool Fight Suspended From Job MadameNoire
> 
> 
> 
> Seems nobody is tolerating this racism crap anymore. No one wants that taint on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again....how does society now deal with trespassers?  Cops cant do shit. Security cant do it. Citizens cant do it.
> 
> Are we now in  "whats mine is yours and whats yours is mine" era?
Click to expand...


How?  Like those other cops (not Barrel Roll) did.


----------



## Stephanie

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying you believe cops are robots?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's what you are saying.
> 
> Robots can't think.  Trained and paid agents of the State are expected to.  Military _officers_ are held to a higher standard and are expected to behave in a specifically prescribed manner.  So are police _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they should be like "Data" the Android on Star Trek. Incapable of experiencing the frailties of human emotions.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Military _officers_ are trained and expected to behave in accordance with a specific standard -- especially under stressful circumstances.  Police _officers_ are similarly obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops should have 100% control of emotions 100% of the time? No matter what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except under the most extraordinarily unusual circumstances, yes.  They certainly should.  And if they cannot they should seek a different type of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying this officer pulling out a gun was right. Clearly it wasn't, and his resignation was likely not voluntary.
> It was a career ending mistake as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then do you think he should have been 100% in control of his emotions?  90%?  Maybe 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, that does not excuse the stupid, idiotic and mindless actions of the teenagers. You have an highly energized situation, multiple cops running around, CLEARLY the officer is angry and acting irrational...so what is the right thing to do? Act like an idiot and refuse to obey his commands and smart off?? That is the smart thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The behavior of these juveniles is precisely why it is necessary for police officers to remain in total control of their emotions.  It doesn't make them "robots."  It means they are well-trained _officers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officer was wrong, and answered for his mistake.
> What about the smart ass kids acting like idiots? They have no fault here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are inclined to do that from time to time.  Which is why we have police _officers_ who are expected to properly constrain and to deal appropriately with them.
> 
> Well-trained, well-disciplined cops are not "robots."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And every single thing you say here is precisley why the officer is no longer...an officer.
> I have said at least 6 times now - he made a critical mistake. And for that he lost his career. And AGAIN I said rightfully so.
> What part of this do you people not understand?
> 
> What I am saying...HELLOO???
> Is these kids acted like juvenile idiots. They were provoking this clearly unstable cop.
> If I see a man with a gun, cop or no cop, I am going to do what he says. But most of all I am going to stay the f*ck away from him. I am not STUPID enough to antagonize him even further.
> All they had to do was walk across the street. That's it.
> What he did to the girl - wrong. He lost his job for it.
> But that in no way excuses her stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not spend much time around kids.  Thats why they arent allowed to do certain things until they come of age. Adults are responsible for protecting them during this time period. Grown men that are cops shouldn't be attacking 14 year old girls because they didnt like what they said.  Matter of fact he shouldnt have attacked any woman and did that to them just because they were talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow look at that I agree with Asclepias on something.
Click to expand...


whoa!!!
lol


----------



## JQPublic1

ninja007 said:


> Black Student College Graduation Rates Remain Low But Modest Progress Begins to Show



Nice trick, you disingenuous Bahs-turd. Using the word "school" in your original post as bait to make the reader think you're talking about high schoo, then switching and showing the link about college graduation rates for blacks is entirely disingenuous. I guess I should have expected that coming from a con.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youve told the story a million times already. We know you got beat up by Black kids as a youth for calling them racist names.
> 
> The Black kids werent violent. Talking is not violence. Walking away is not violence either. You only perceive violence because you are in utter fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> YOu support random violence against whites because you are a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.
> 
> So....
> 
> YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility.
> 
> Thus, my fear is completely justified.
> 
> Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence.
> 
> Thank you for your support in making my point.
Click to expand...

Youre welcome. I want your type in fear. Keeps you monkeys on the sidelines instead of actually doing something.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen how violent and disrespectful black youth can  be first hand, particularly with whites and white cops. Black kids are so arrogant and confrontational, over little things, even when these blacks kids KNOW they are wrong. This is a systemic issue in the black community. And the exaggerations and out and lies of victimhood racism are part of that. It shouldn't matter what race these people were if we are concerned with balance and facts. So why play up the race angle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
Click to expand...

Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.

15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix

“I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youve told the story a million times already. We know you got beat up by Black kids as a youth for calling them racist names.
> 
> The Black kids werent violent. Talking is not violence. Walking away is not violence either. You only perceive violence because you are in utter fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> YOu support random violence against whites because you are a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.
> 
> So....
> 
> YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility.
> 
> Thus, my fear is completely justified.
> 
> Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence.
> 
> Thank you for your support in making my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome. I want your type in fear. Keeps you monkeys on the sidelines instead of actually doing something.
Click to expand...



As I said, fear is the rational response to random violence.

I'm not sure why you think a sensible fear would keep me on the "sidelines".

It is important to not let PC nonsense suppress reasonable fear.


People get hurt that way.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youve told the story a million times already. We know you got beat up by Black kids as a youth for calling them racist names.
> 
> The Black kids werent violent. Talking is not violence. Walking away is not violence either. You only perceive violence because you are in utter fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> YOu support random violence against whites because you are a violent racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.
> 
> So....
> 
> YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility.
> 
> Thus, my fear is completely justified.
> 
> Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence.
> 
> Thank you for your support in making my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome. I want your type in fear. Keeps you monkeys on the sidelines instead of actually doing something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think a sensible fear would keep me on the "sidelines".
> 
> It is important to not let PC nonsense suppress reasonable fear.
> 
> 
> People get hurt that way.
Click to expand...

As I said I want monkeys such as yourself afraid. Typically monkeys such as yourself have a hard time understanding the fear response. Fear first makes you freeze. This is the state I want you in.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> YOu support random violence against whites because you are a violent racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.
> 
> So....
> 
> YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility.
> 
> Thus, my fear is completely justified.
> 
> Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence.
> 
> Thank you for your support in making my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome. I want your type in fear. Keeps you monkeys on the sidelines instead of actually doing something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think a sensible fear would keep me on the "sidelines".
> 
> It is important to not let PC nonsense suppress reasonable fear.
> 
> 
> People get hurt that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said I want monkeys such as yourself afraid. Typically monkeys such as yourself have a hard time understanding the fear response. Fear first makes you freeze. This is the state I want you in.
Click to expand...



Oh, I get it. 

You think that people who are afraid, are easier to commit violence on.


Silly violent bigot.

Fear leads to actions to protect yourself. LIke avoiding place filled with dangerous violent racists like yourself, or concealed carry permits.

Also you know how so many of your brothers are in prison for long periods of time?

That's because the high crime of the 70s and 80s led to fear of violent criminals and laws being passed to lock them up.

That violence you like to inflict on white people? That is the cause of the longer prison sentences your brothers are serving.

Do you like having so many black males spending the best years of their lives in prison?

Your behavior (plural you) is the cause of that.

Good job.

Still like whites being afraid?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.
> 
> So....
> 
> YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility.
> 
> Thus, my fear is completely justified.
> 
> Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence.
> 
> Thank you for your support in making my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome. I want your type in fear. Keeps you monkeys on the sidelines instead of actually doing something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think a sensible fear would keep me on the "sidelines".
> 
> It is important to not let PC nonsense suppress reasonable fear.
> 
> 
> People get hurt that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said I want monkeys such as yourself afraid. Typically monkeys such as yourself have a hard time understanding the fear response. Fear first makes you freeze. This is the state I want you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it.
> 
> You think that people who are afraid, are easier to commit violence on.
> 
> 
> Silly violent bigot.
> 
> Fear leads to actions to protect yourself. LIke avoiding place filled with dangerous violent racists like yourself, or concealed carry permits.
> 
> Also you know how so many of your brothers are in prison for long periods of time?
> 
> That's because the high crime of the 70s and 80s led to fear of violent criminals and laws being passed to lock them up.
> 
> That violence you like to inflict on white people? That is the cause of the longer prison sentences your brothers are serving.
> 
> Do you like having so many black males spending the best years of their lives in prison?
> 
> Your behavior (plural you) is the cause of that.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Still like whites being afraid?
Click to expand...

Yes. I still like you and all your monkey friends afraid. Like I said prior it renders you frozen and on the sidelines. Youre getting boring now. Do you care if i tune you out now?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> You are another idiot that lives in fear of Black children talking and walking.
> 
> I would support real random violence against a monkey like you though. You positively stink of feral simian hormones


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated before that you would support random violence against me, though you claimed the reason was that I rolled some candy to a black woman and argued strongly that other black people operate using the same judgements.
> 
> So....
> 
> YOu admit that random violence (despite your "reason") is a real possibility.
> 
> Thus, my fear is completely justified.
> 
> Your racist hate language merely adds credibility to your threats of violence.
> 
> Thank you for your support in making my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. I want your type in fear. Keeps you monkeys on the sidelines instead of actually doing something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, fear is the rational response to random violence.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think a sensible fear would keep me on the "sidelines".
> 
> It is important to not let PC nonsense suppress reasonable fear.
> 
> 
> People get hurt that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said I want monkeys such as yourself afraid. Typically monkeys such as yourself have a hard time understanding the fear response. Fear first makes you freeze. This is the state I want you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it.
> 
> You think that people who are afraid, are easier to commit violence on.
> 
> 
> Silly violent bigot.
> 
> Fear leads to actions to protect yourself. LIke avoiding place filled with dangerous violent racists like yourself, or concealed carry permits.
> 
> Also you know how so many of your brothers are in prison for long periods of time?
> 
> That's because the high crime of the 70s and 80s led to fear of violent criminals and laws being passed to lock them up.
> 
> That violence you like to inflict on white people? That is the cause of the longer prison sentences your brothers are serving.
> 
> Do you like having so many black males spending the best years of their lives in prison?
> 
> Your behavior (plural you) is the cause of that.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Still like whites being afraid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I still like you and all your monkey friends afraid. Like I said prior it renders you frozen and on the sidelines. Youre getting boring now. Do you care if i tune you out now?
Click to expand...



Unable to grasp the connection between action and consequence?

You support whites being afraid, you are supporting your brothers serving heavy time.

The two are one.

Your claim of being bored is just you running from the truth.

Coward.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Yes. I still like you and all your monkey friends afraid. Like I said prior it renders you frozen and on the sidelines. Youre getting boring now. Do you care if i tune you out now?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing you say about whites that prey and brutalize each other. What does that have to do with cops?
Click to expand...


When are the leaders of the white community going to address the epidemic of white on white crime? Don't they care about their community? Are they just going to be victims?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Danger Will Robinson Danger


----------



## protectionist

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Danger Will Robinson Danger



*TRUE!  *as long as their jellyfish mayors and police chiefs keep caving in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

protectionist said:


> *TRUE!  *as long as their jellyfish mayors and police chiefs keep caving in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.




you are mouth breathing again smegma breath....phew.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Just when you thought it was safe to go back swimming  ...Negroes in the water......


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

About the title , it should of been, "Police respond to FLASH MOB, which crashed a gated pool party where the TEENS were not invited to."  I am sick of all this race baiting bullshit and how poor black yutes are being unfairly treated.  If you go out of your way to look for trouble, then you will find trouble.


----------



## Pogo

andaronjim said:


> About the title , it should of been, "Police respond to FLASH MOB, which crashed a gated pool party where the TEENS were not invited to."  I am sick of all this race baiting bullshit and how poor black yutes are being unfairly treated.  If you go out of your way to look for trouble, then you will find trouble.



The girl grabbed by her hair and slammed to the ground was invited.

Sucks to be you huh?


----------



## protectionist

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing you say about whites that prey and brutalize each other. What does that have to do with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are the leaders of the white community going to address the epidemic of white on white crime? Don't they care about their community? Are they just going to be victims?
Click to expand...

You can’t disentangle that from the fact that blacks are much more likely to commit more murders than whites (for many reasons, of course, some of which Bouie points out). See the FBI’s chart here —* there were 2,447 murders of blacks by blacks in 2011, almost the same number as white-on-white murders; when the former group is just one-sixth the size of the latter*, it certainly seems like it should qualify as a “thing.” Bouie’s right that black-on-black crime is basically just a reflection of who interacts with, lives among, and has relationships with whom (which is why white-on-white crime would equally be a “thing” – until you adjust for their share of the population and it becomes apparent that black-on-black crime is a special problem).

But no one’s saying black-on-black crime is a problem because it reflects some particular animus black criminals have for fellow blacks — the point is just that lots of blacks are committing crimes, and lots of blacks are suffering them

FBI Expanded Homicide Data Table 6


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing you say about whites that prey and brutalize each other. What does that have to do with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are the leaders of the white community going to address the epidemic of white on white crime? Don't they care about their community? Are they just going to be victims?
Click to expand...

Their leaders dont care. They will never address the drug usuage, crime, and mental instability prevalent in the white community. They will just do what they have always done.  They will blame the Black man. They never take responsibility.


----------



## Asclepias

andaronjim said:


> About the title , it should of been, "Police respond to FLASH MOB, which crashed a gated pool party where the TEENS were not invited to."  I am sick of all this race baiting bullshit and how poor black yutes are being unfairly treated.  If you go out of your way to look for trouble, then you will find trouble.


But white kids crashed the party too. The cops only went after the Black ones. I guess that torpedoes your ignorant argument eh?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

protectionist said:


> FBI Expanded Homicide Data Table 6



*
You have any stats on murders committed by bikini wearing Black teens...is it a big problem there cracker ?*


----------



## bodecea

protectionist said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Will Robinson Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE!  *as long as their jellyfish mayors and police chiefs keep caving in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.
Click to expand...

Yeah....not satire at all to you, is it?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing you say about whites that prey and brutalize each other. What does that have to do with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are the leaders of the white community going to address the epidemic of white on white crime? Don't they care about their community? Are they just going to be victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t disentangle that from the fact that blacks are much more likely to commit more murders than whites (for many reasons, of course, some of which Bouie points out). See the FBI’s chart here —* there were 2,447 murders of blacks by blacks in 2011, almost the same number as white-on-white murders; when the former group is just one-sixth the size of the latter*, it certainly seems like it should qualify as a “thing.” Bouie’s right that black-on-black crime is basically just a reflection of who interacts with, lives among, and has relationships with whom (which is why white-on-white crime would equally be a “thing” – until you adjust for their share of the population and it becomes apparent that black-on-black crime is a special problem).
> 
> But no one’s saying black-on-black crime is a problem because it reflects some particular animus black criminals have for fellow blacks — the point is just that lots of blacks are committing crimes, and lots of blacks are suffering them
> 
> FBI Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
Click to expand...


And yet whites commit nearly twice as many crimes overall. I see your point. Blacks are the problem.


----------



## protectionist

White on White is NOT more prevalent than Black on Black crime. According to FBI statistics, in 2011, W on W homicides numbered 2.630. B on B homicides numbered 2,447. About the same.
Considering that Blacks are only a small fraction of the population of Whites, this means that they are far more homicide-prone that Whites, and are commititng homicides are a far higher rate than Whites are.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

protectionist said:


> White on White is NOT more prevalent than Black on Black crime. According to FBI statistics, in 2011, W on W homicides numbered 2.630. B on B homicides numbered 2,447. About the same.
> Considering that Blacks are only a small fraction of the population of Whites, this means that they are far more homicide-prone that Whites, and are commititng homicides are a far higher rate than Whites are.



No, they both commit murder at nearly the same rate. It's just that more blacks as a percentage of the whole commit murder. I would say there is at least an equal problem with murder in both. BTW, that is the only crime where black folks even come close to being on par with whites.I see why you all like to use murder but not any other crime.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> White on White is NOT more prevalent than Black on Black crime. According to FBI statistics, in 2011, W on W homicides numbered 2.630. B on B homicides numbered 2,447. About the same.
> Considering that Blacks are only a small fraction of the population of Whites, this means that they are far more homicide-prone that Whites, and are commititng homicides are a far higher rate than Whites are.


You prove time and time again that you are highly illiterate.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have seen, and am looking at right now, how internet posters can ignore what's plainly right in front of them, even captured on video, and somehow come up with "it's the black youths' fault they were assaulted".  Hey, if she didn't want to get thrown to the ground by her hair, well she just shouldn't have grown it so long.
> 
> You're correct, it's not really a story about race.  There is plenty of circumstantial evidence readily available to make that case but it's not conclusive.  What IS conclusive is a straight-out blatant case of police brutality.  We cannot say definitively that Eric Casebolt targeted Dajeeria Becton (or anybody else) because they were black.  What we CAN say is that he assaulted her for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
Click to expand...

Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated and the group around him he wanted to sit down.  If she wanted to sit down she could have said I'm with them.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The better part of my angels  say, this cop  may have over reacted. But the other part of my nature, says too what? Was he just having a bad day, or was he racist? Racism is too easy and really cheap. Her hair got pulled? Really? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, whether he was operating on racism is an unknown, and kind of moot.  Possibly he was, but that's not the issue.  Assaulting innocent bystanders and gross abuse of authority is the issue.  That would be equally true no matter what color anybody was.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
Click to expand...

Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience and control was due to racial bias.  Or are you saying all white boys have a problem with patience and control?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a point there but I can't imagine old Casebolt throwing a young blonde adolescent around like that and then putting his knees in her back to restrain her. Can you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
Click to expand...

I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
Click to expand...

I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist, presumably because you assume the white cop hated the black girl for her skin color.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.

Racist would be the cop saying hey all you ni___s sit the __ down.. He had asked that girl to go back across the street with the other people..  He did not ask her to go across the street cause she was black, did he.


----------



## protectionist

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Will Robinson Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE!  *as long as their jellyfish mayors and police chiefs keep caving in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....not satire at all to you, is it?
Click to expand...

Absolutely not satire,  Regardless of what it might have been meant to be, it is TRUE LIFE in America nowadays, as the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine rolls on, eliminating one good cop after another, minimizing one police dept after another, and allowing one riot after another to proceed, while cops are forced to stand down, and a generation of young Blacks are poisoned with the machine's racist and cop-hater rhetoric, all to consolidate the Black base of the Democrat VOTE.

This social infection of Black youth will also result in a surge of criminal violence, which is already apparent in Baltimore, and around the country, as Black kids now have a sense of entitlement to commit crim free of police intervention (just the opposite of what should be)


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
> 
> 
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.
Click to expand...

No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Will Robinson Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE!  *as long as their jellyfish mayors and police chiefs keep caving in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....not satire at all to you, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely not satire,  Regardless of what it might have been meant to be, it is TRUE LIFE in America nowadays, as the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine rolls on, eliminating one good cop after another, minimizing one police dept after another, and allowing one riot after another to proceed, while cops are forced to stand down, and a generation of young Blacks are poisoned with the machine's racist and cop-hater rhetoric, all to consolidate the Black base of the Democrat VOTE.
> 
> This social infection of Black youth will also result in a surge of criminal violence, which is already apparent in Baltimore, and around the country, as Black kids now have a sense of entitlement to commit crim free of police intervention (just the opposite of what should be)
Click to expand...


Blacks bad! 
We get it.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you imagine that girl being white?  Why can't you imagine that officer being black? What is making this a racist event in your mind?  Why are you focusing on skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the cop focused on skin color. He bypassed all the white people and attacked the Black ones. The white kid that filmed the incident even stated this.
> 
> 15-Year-Old Who Videotaped McKinney Pool Party Arrests Speaks Out CW33 NewsFix
> 
> “I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening,” Brooks told NewsFix. “You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
Click to expand...


Whether or not he was racially profiling is moot.  There's certainly evidence to that effect, but it's circumstantial.  What there is no doubt about is a blatant exercise in police brutality on an innocent bystander.  That's the main issue and it should stay the main issue, because it's a systemic problem that has got to be dealt with.

We all know racism exists.  There's still plenty of work left to do there.  But let's not take the focus off this other issue that deserves all the attention it can get.  Casebolt isn't unemployed because he was targeting black kids -- he's unemployed because he committed assault.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?


Yeah,. the the kid that was closest to him,happened to be Black. So were the others who ran at him.  Duh!

Casebolt has been on the force for 12 years and has made hundreds of arrests.  Most of them were White people.  Want to check the record ?  Go for it.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was she acting upset? Or did the cop tell the upset folks to sit down?  Just guessing he was telling the upset people to have a seat.  But I wasn't there.  He also told a bunch of people to go back across the street.  Usually people in a group group together... Looked to me he wanted to keep the groups that where shouting at each other separated.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.
Click to expand...

he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job. 

You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> Whether or not he was racially profiling is moot.  There's certainly evidence to that effect, but it's circumstantial.  What there is no doubt about is a blatant exercise in police brutality on an innocent bystander.  That's the main issue and it should stay the main issue, because it's a systemic problem that has got to be dealt with.
> 
> We all know racism exists.  There's still plenty of work left to do there.  But let's not take the focus off this other issue that deserves all the attention it can get.  Casebolt isn't unemployed because he was targeting black kids -- he's unemployed because he committed assault.


It was NOT police brutality, and he had perfectly good reason to draw his gun at a jerk who 1) charged at him 2) was only 2 feet from him and 3) put his left hand behind him as if to draw a weapon.

And he's not unemployed because he committed any assault or did anything wrong.  He's unemployed because another  jellyfish mayor and police chief, once again, caved in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he was racially profiling is moot.  There's certainly evidence to that effect, but it's circumstantial.  What there is no doubt about is a blatant exercise in police brutality on an innocent bystander.  That's the main issue and it should stay the main issue, because it's a systemic problem that has got to be dealt with.
> 
> We all know racism exists.  There's still plenty of work left to do there.  But let's not take the focus off this other issue that deserves all the attention it can get.  Casebolt isn't unemployed because he was targeting black kids -- he's unemployed because he committed assault.
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT police brutality, and he had perfectly good reason to draw his gun at a jerk who 1) charged at him 2) was only 2 feet from him and 3) put his left hand behind him as if to draw a weapon.
> 
> And he's not unemployed because he committed any assault or did anything wrong.  He's unemployed because
Click to expand...


Takes a special brand of stupid to go on defending the indefensible --- which is literally his superior officer's description ----- _even after the perp himself acknowledged it, apologized and resigned._

DeNial is a deeeeep river.

As for your revised video edit change morph transformation fabrication thingy, he drew his weapon _after _that guy -- who was unarmed the whole time -- _was already running away._  But you let us know when you've edited all the known YouTube videos so that they show what you want to have happened.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim this wasnt racial? The guy that filmed this said he was upset and he wasnt forced to sit down. The girl was leaving. Why would the cop contradict his earlier order for her to leave then attack her to make her sit down?
> 
> 
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job.
> 
> You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.
Click to expand...


You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.

I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.


----------



## protectionist

Hutch Starskey said:


> Blacks bad!
> We get it.


That wasn't the point of the post, and YOU KNOW it.  If you had an ounce of honesty, you'd agree that all this turmoil is coming from Obama, Sharpton, and all the other race hustlers, who are driving Black kids to become bad, when they were not.
We get that you want to simulate that you get that we think Blacks are bad.In reality, Blacks (crimewise) are what statistics SHOW that they are.  Much more crime prone than Whites.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> ... all this turmoil is coming from Obama, Sharpton, and all the other race hustlers, who are driving Black kids to become bad, when they were not.



  You asshats are so predictable.  I called this 1753 posts ago:



Pogo said:


> Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause he was a bad cop that could not deal with a 14year old girl that would not jump to follow his commands the second he barked them out? He was in an elevated state of distress.. he had no patience.  I have no evidence that his lack of patience was due to racial bias.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job.
> 
> You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
Click to expand...

lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.


Another stupid post from USMB's #1 racist idiot.  There were very many cops at this whole scene.  Only 3 are shown in the video.  The other 2 (besides Casebolt), ran after the guy in the gray shirt, handcuff him, and sit him on the ground.  We didn't see what happened when they caught up with him.  That was off camera.  Maybe they threw him to the ground too.  Maybe the other cops, also off camera did too.  It's quite possible that they all did, since when people are resisting arrest, like the brat in the yellow bathing suit, *THAT IS THEIR JOB.
*
If you don't want to get the crap knocked out of you by a cop*, DON'T RESIST ARREST.  *If you do, you get what you asked for.  Actually, nobody in this video got rough treatment at all.  When I used to protest against the Vietnam War back in the 1960s, cops had a typical answer for arrest resisters.  They'd bust your head open with a billy club, or break your legs.  And this was accepted by the public.  You resist, you will desist.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have blinders on. The evidence is the video and the testimony of a white kid that took the footage. At no point did he accost a white kid. He was focused on the Black kids. Can you explain how that happened without it being racial?
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job.
> 
> You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?
Click to expand...

I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.


----------



## JQPublic1

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Will Robinson Danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE!  *as long as their jellyfish mayors and police chiefs keep caving in to the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....not satire at all to you, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely not satire,  Regardless of what it might have been meant to be, it is TRUE LIFE in America nowadays, as the Obama/Sharpton race hustler machine rolls on, eliminating one good cop after another, minimizing one police dept after another, and allowing one riot after another to proceed, while cops are forced to stand down, and a generation of young Blacks are poisoned with the machine's racist and cop-hater rhetoric, all to consolidate the Black base of the Democrat VOTE.
> 
> This social infection of Black youth will also result in a surge of criminal violence, which is already apparent in Baltimore, and around the country, as Black kids now have a sense of entitlement to commit crim free of police intervention (just the opposite of what should be)
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> You asshats are so predictable.  I called this 1753 posts ago:
> 
> Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "



So your answer to the Obama/Sharpton/Rawlings/Mosby (and what ever other lowlifes) Black base VOTE campaign, is that it doesn't exist.  Well, what would anyone think you would say ? That it's a cool way to win an election ?  Nah. Democrats don't make themselves that obvious (except Harry Reid)


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid post from USMB's #1 racist idiot.  There were very many cops at this whole scene.  Only 3 are shown in the video.  the other 2 (besides Casebolt) run after the guy in the gray shirt, handcuff him and sit him on the ground.  We didn't see what happened when they caught up with him.  That was off camera.  Maybe they threw him to the ground too.  Maybe the other cops, also off camera did too.  It's quite possible that they did, since when people are resisting arrest, like the brat in the yellow bathing suit, *THAT IS THEIR JOB.
> *
> If you don't want to get the crap knocked out of you by a cop*, DON'T RESIST ARREST.  *If you do, you get what you asked for.  Actually, nobody in this video got rough treatment at all.  When I used to protest against the Vietnam War back in the 1960s, cops had a typical answer for arrest resisters.  They'd bust you head open with a billy club, or break your legs.  And this was accepted by the public.  You resist, you will desist.
Click to expand...


At least one of those clubs must have landed on your head, because that was never "accepted by the public".  And it ain't gonna be now.

Adrian Martin (he has a name, who knew black people have names, right?) wasn't "thrown to the ground" or mistreated by the police who chased him down.  He bit his own lip in the process.  Said so himself.  See, the two officers who ran him down were part of the 11 that did their jobs honorably -- also known as "police not named Eric Casebolt".  The ones you're apparently trying to tell us are bad cops.

Oh and they're the same two cops who grabbed Casebolt to restrain him when he pulled his gun.
BAD cop, stifling violence, BAD cop!  No donut for you!




> If you don't want to get the crap knocked out of you by a cop*, DON'T RESIST ARREST. *



Two questions come to mind:
One - where does any law anywhere say a cop can "knock the crap out of you"? 

And two:
How can you "resist arrest" if you're not being arrested?  Doesn't this violate the laws of existence?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. The girl was in his face... the girl would not do what he wanted to her to do.  He blew up.   You see a white cop and a black girl and for you that makes it racist.  I see a cop and a girl and I don't see it as a racial thing.   But then I'm not a racist.. any longer.  If it were a black cop and a white girl it would not have been a racial thing either.  The color of that girl's skin did not make it right for him to do what he did.  The color of his skin did not make it right.  The fact that they had different skin color did not make it right.  It would not have been right if they had the same skin color.  In no way or fashion was what he did, what he should have done.  Black people white people does not matter, his actions were wrong irregardless of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job.
> 
> You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.
Click to expand...

ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?

Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL  Hey any asian chicks in the crowd with bikinis?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the girl wasnt in his face. He ran over to her. I didnt read the rest of your post because it started off with a falsehood.
> 
> 
> 
> he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job.
> 
> You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?
> 
> Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL
Click to expand...

No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one person of ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> he ran to the center of the conflict, the people yelling, to separate the protagonists... That's his job.  After he got to the center he commanded them to split up one group to sit down and the other group to go across the street... presumably where other cops were.. That's his job.  The sit down thing is the cop not wanting people standing and walking around behind his back. That's his job.
> 
> You didn't read the rest of my post cause your racist, hateful, and angry at me cause I'm a white guy, we've been here before haven't we?  You need to let go of your hate I'm on your side on this one.. don't make it racial when it's not..  Join the human race and stop trying to be the angry black dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?
> 
> Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
Click to expand...

Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.

I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. His only focus was the Black kids.
> 
> I didnt read the rest of your post because its obvious that if you have to lie even though the video is posted then you are running out of relevant thoughts to read.  I dont hate you. You would have to be significant in order for me to hate you. I actually think you are a pretty intelligent and funny guy.  Just because you suffer from white blindness doest make you a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?
> 
> Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
Click to expand...

What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.

No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.


----------



## protectionist

JQPublic1 said:


> At least one of those clubs must have landed on your head, because that was never "accepted by the public".  And it ain't gonna be now.
> 
> Adrian Martin (he has a name, who knew black people have names, right?) wasn't "thrown to the ground" or mistreated by the police who chased him down.  He bit his own lip in the process.  Said so himself.  See, the two officers who ran him down were part of the 11 that did their jobs honorably -- also known as "police not named Eric Casebolt".  The ones you're apparently trying to tell us are bad cops.
> 
> Oh and they're the same two cops who grabbed Casebolt to restrain him when he pulled his gun.
> BAD cop, stifling violence, BAD cop!  No donut for you!


It WAS totally accepted by the public, ass clown.  And I'm quite sure the public doesn't like this SCAM JOB Obama, Sharpton, Jackson, and other race hustlers are tearing up the country with.  Given the choice between the current hustle and the clubs, most Americans are in favor of the clubs, which they know is needed to stop rioting, and stop crime.

As for the other officers who_ "did their jobs honorably"_ as you call it, how the hell do you know ?  As I said (are you blind ?)  There were very many cops at this whole scene.  Only 3 are shown in the video.  the other 2 (besides Casebolt) run after the guy in the gray shirt, handcuff him and sit him on the ground.  We didn't see what happened when they caught up with him.  That was off camera.

Some people have to be told TWICE.  And, No I am NOT _"apparently trying to tell"_ you the othe rcops are bad cops.  I simply pointed out that while you are mouthing off about the other cops,YOU DON'T KNOW your ass from you elbow about what they did or didn't do.  And if they kicked some ass on arrest resisters, GOOD.  The harder the better.

If you resist arrest you may getr the crap knocked out of you from the cop's effort to subdue you.  In any case that ass kicking is something YOU made happen, not the cop.

And what makes you think there was no arrest being made ? There are charges all over the place to be placed on these wild dogs.  See Post # 1163.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol whatever..  watch it again... the kid filming it was more interested in filming this one dude vs the other cops... why do you think that is... cause this dude was racist?
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?
> 
> Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
Click to expand...

What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?

Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asshats are so predictable.  I called this 1753 posts ago:
> 
> Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer to the Obama/Sharpton/Rawlings/Mosby (and what ever other lowlifes) Black base VOTE campaign, is that it doesn't exist.  Well, what would anyone think you would say ? That it's a cool way to win an election ?  Nah. Democrats don't make themselves that obvious (except Harry Reid)
Click to expand...


A pool party in McKinney Texas is in no way an "election", and has zero to do with O'bama, Sharpton, Rawlings, Wilson, Hillerich and Bradsby, Abner Doubleday, "Democrats", "Republicans", "Whigs", "Tories", Harry Reid or Harry Potter.  But do tell us more about this vast conspiracy.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched enough times already. Of course the kid was filming the dude because he was running around like a nut. In the process of filming the nut he also found his actions racist as he not even once accosted a white kid.  All the other cops were acting like normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?
> 
> Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
Click to expand...

The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.

Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asshats are so predictable.  I called this 1753 posts ago:
> 
> Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your answer to the Obama/Sharpton/Rawlings/Mosby (and what ever other lowlifes) Black base VOTE campaign, is that it doesn't exist.  Well, what would anyone think you would say ? That it's a cool way to win an election ?  Nah. Democrats don't make themselves that obvious (except Harry Reid)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pool party in McKinney Texas is in no way an "election", and has zero to do with O'bama, Sharpton, Rawlings, Wilson, Hillerich and Bradsby, Abner Doubleday, "Democrats", "Republicans", "Whigs", "Tories", Harry Reid or Harry Potter.  But do tell us more about this vast conspiracy.
Click to expand...

Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.


----------



## RKMBrown

starts out with the cop freaking and pulling one guy to the ground... then he tells the girls to get their asses out of here... the girl "circle's" one of the boys and crosses the street.... Then not 1min later she's come back from across the street to where she was before when he had told her to get her ass out of here.... then he says get out of here I already told you to get out of here... you are leaving now... you are leaving now... then she's pointing her finger and saying I'm telling you garble... then some of the girl group starts walking.. as he continues to tell them to get their ass out of here.... as they keep running their mouths.. he says just keep running your mouth... so she does and refuses to leave.. then he freaks...  not racist.. they were not following his commands... don't blame them.. but still that's what it was.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.


All of which show that you 2 clowns have no proof to back up your dumb remarks.  Yeah, that could be bothersome, one might think.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> starts out with the cop freaking and pulling one guy to the ground... then he tells the girls to get their asses out of here... the girl "circle's" one of the boys and crosses the street.... Then not 1min later she's come back from across the street to where she was before when he had told her to get her ass out of here.... then he says get out of here I already told you to get out of here... you are leaving now... you are leaving now... then she's pointing her finger and saying I'm telling you garble... then some of the girl group starts walking.. as he continues to tell them to get their ass out of here.... as they keep running their mouths.. he says just keep running your mouth... so she does and refuses to leave.. then he freaks...  not racist.. they were not following his commands... don't blame them.. but still that's what it was.


Were any of these kids white or were they Black?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> All of which show that you 2 clowns have no proof to back up your dumb remarks.  Yeah, that could be bothersome, one might think.
Click to expand...

All it shows is that everyone, and I do mean everyone, thinks youre a raving lunatic/idiot hybrid. Practically everyone knows that.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.


And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> All it shows is that everyone, and I do mean everyone, thinks youre a raving lunatic/idiot hybrid. Practically everyone knows that.


Oh so you need some ass kicking here. OK.  In your Post # 1772, where do you see in the OP Live Leak video, where Casebolt _"accosted Black children."_ ?  Like I said, you mouth off, without any substance to back up your words.  That's what makes YOU the raving lunatic/idiot hybrid (and racist) around here.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Given the choice between the current hustle and the clubs, most Americans are in favor of the clubs, which they know is needed to stop rioting, and stop crime.



That's police brutality, it's illegal, and it needs to go yesterday.  Period.  I asked you where the law is that permits it; you flagged.  Because there's no such thing.



protectionist said:


> As for the other officers who_ "did their jobs honorably"_ as you call it, how the hell do you know ? As I said (are you blind ?) There were very many cops at this whole scene. Only 3 are shown in the video. the other 2 (besides Casebolt) run after the guy in the gray shirt, handcuff him and sit him on the ground. We didn't see what happened when they caught up with him. That was off camera.



I heard the Chief's press conference.  He said, and I quote, 
"I had 12 officers on scene and 11 of them performed according to their training. They did an excellent job."
-- Are you calling Chief Conley a liar?

He also said, and again I quote,
"the actions of Casebolt, as seen on the video of the disturbance at the community pool, are indefensible. Our policies, our training and our practice do not support his actions. He came into the call out of control and as the video shows was out of control during the incident."

Well?



protectionist said:


> Some people have to be told TWICE. And, No I am NOT _"apparently trying to tell"_ you ...



Apparently not, since you somehow managed to attribute my whole post to a whole different poster.  



protectionist said:


> ...the othe rcops are bad cops.



Well you must be, since 11 cops acted like cops while Casebolt is lost in his own Marvel Comics world of assaulting young girls in between stuntman barrel rolls.  So if Casebolt's acting "the right way", that means the other 11 must be wrong, must it not?



protectionist said:


> I simply pointed out that while you are mouthing off about the other cops,YOU DON'T KNOW your ass from you elbow about what they did or didn't do.



You calling Chief Conley a liar _again_?  



protectionist said:


> And if they kicked some ass on arrest resisters, GOOD. The harder the better.



aaaaaaaand we're right back to that law I asked for that allows cops to commit assault.   You know -- the one you can't find, because we don't live in FRICKIN' NORTH KOREA.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL... oh yeah everytime a cop attacks someone he should then go attack at least one other person of each skin color in the crowd so he can show everyone he's not being racist or anything. ROFL.. WTF? Do you really think democrats are not being racist when they put one person of each skin color in a photo op?
> 
> Uhmm can I get a white girl over here so i can sit on her too while I'm sitting on this black girl?  ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
Click to expand...

He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
Click to expand...


That's a colloquialism.  Why don't you send in the grammar police.  You know, to bust heads with billy clubs.

We won't tell 'em how you've got a space before your question mark here.  Or how you left out the auxiliary verb...


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> starts out with the cop freaking and pulling one guy to the ground... then he tells the girls to get their asses out of here... the girl "circle's" one of the boys and crosses the street.... Then not 1min later she's come back from across the street to where she was before when he had told her to get her ass out of here.... then he says get out of here I already told you to get out of here... you are leaving now... you are leaving now... then she's pointing her finger and saying I'm telling you garble... then some of the girl group starts walking.. as he continues to tell them to get their ass out of here.... as they keep running their mouths.. he says just keep running your mouth... so she does and refuses to leave.. then he freaks...  not racist.. they were not following his commands... don't blame them.. but still that's what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Were any of these kids white or were they Black?
Click to expand...

Some of them had lighter skin color than the others... so what?  Why are you making this about skin color?


----------



## paperview

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
Click to expand...

He actually hit another  girl too.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> starts out with the cop freaking and pulling one guy to the ground... then he tells the girls to get their asses out of here... the girl "circle's" one of the boys and crosses the street.... Then not 1min later she's come back from across the street to where she was before when he had told her to get her ass out of here.... then he says get out of here I already told you to get out of here... you are leaving now... you are leaving now... then she's pointing her finger and saying I'm telling you garble... then some of the girl group starts walking.. as he continues to tell them to get their ass out of here.... as they keep running their mouths.. he says just keep running your mouth... so she does and refuses to leave.. then he freaks...  not racist.. they were not following his commands... don't blame them.. but still that's what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Were any of these kids white or were they Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them had lighter skin color than the others... so what?  Why are you making this about skin color?
Click to expand...

Youre deflecting. I didnt make it about color. The cops actions did.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> It took you this long to agree with me?
> 
> You could have saved a lot of time by agreeing at the very beginning.
> 
> The kids acted like idiots because they ARE idiots. Obviously poorly parented, schools basically no longer discipline kids either - so they are feral.
> 
> But you guys all jumped to their defense the instant I said they also acted poorly.


Kids "acting poorly" is absolutely no justification for the way Ptl. Casebolt behaved -- and _that_ is the source of this misunderstanding.  

Kids are _expected_ to misbehave, some moreso than others (depending mainly on their respective parenting).  But only the most firmly ingrained _authoritarian/submissive_ personality will expect a trained, uniformed police officer to behave the way Ptl. Casebolt did -- or seek some justification for it.  

There were lots of cops there but only one reacted to the kids the way Casebolt did.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
Click to expand...

My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.


----------



## protectionist

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the choice between the current hustle and the clubs, most Americans are in favor of the clubs, which they know is needed to stop rioting, and stop crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's police brutality, it's illegal, and it needs to go yesterday.  Period.  I asked you where the law is that permits it; you flagged.  Because there's no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the other officers who_ "did their jobs honorably"_ as you call it, how the hell do you know ? As I said (are you blind ?) There were very many cops at this whole scene. Only 3 are shown in the video. the other 2 (besides Casebolt) run after the guy in the gray shirt, handcuff him and sit him on the ground. We didn't see what happened when they caught up with him. That was off camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard the Chief's press conference.  He said, and I quote,
> "I had 12 officers on scene and 11 of them performed according to their training. They did an excellent job."
> -- Are you calling Chief Conley a liar?
> 
> He also said, and again I quote,
> "the actions of Casebolt, as seen on the video of the disturbance at the community pool, are indefensible. Our policies, our training and our practice do not support his actions. He came into the call out of control and as the video shows was out of control during the incident."
> 
> Well?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have to be told TWICE. And, No I am NOT _"apparently trying to tell"_ you ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not, since you somehow managed to attribute my whole post to a whole different poster.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the othe rcops are bad cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you must be, since 11 cops acted like cops while Casebolt is lost in his own Marvel Comics world of assaulting young girls in between stuntman barrel rolls.  So if Casebolt's acting "the right way", that means the other 11 must be wrong, must it not?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I simply pointed out that while you are mouthing off about the other cops,YOU DON'T KNOW your ass from you elbow about what they did or didn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You calling Chief Conley a liar _again_?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if they kicked some ass on arrest resisters, GOOD. The harder the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaand we're right back to that law I asked for that allows cops to commit assault.   You know -- the one you can't find, because we don't live in FRICKIN' NORTH KOREA.
Click to expand...

1.  NO, it is NOT police brutality.  It is exercising that amount of force that is necessary to do the job of subdueing a suspect who is physically resisting arrest.  Only in your brainwashed, race hustle, looney mentality is it police brutality. Easy to see they've got YOU programmed.

_2.  "Well" _what ?  I said it before, and I say it again, Conley is a bootlicker to his mayor who is a bootlicker to the Obama/Sharpton Democrat VOTE machine, who is worried that the US Justice Dept will go after him in th ecourts, which his small town doesn't have the resources to defend.  Going on all over the country, for months now.  Try to keep up.

3.  Again, you have hardly any video of the other cops.  So what is your basis to judge them ?  Conley ?  HA HA HA.  He's already ruled out. Far, far out.  Not a word of what he says, can be taken with an ounce of credibility.

4.  Kicking ass on criminal suspects resisting arrest isn't "assault" or battery, or police brutality, or whatever other mind-warping your libtard masters have been feeding you.  It is *DOING THEIR JOBS.*


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.



Why don't you respect the English language ?  And why do you talk with ghetto slang, that makes you look like a fool ?  And yes, it IS your issue.  Talking that way, will cause you to be denied things in life that you want.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.
Click to expand...



For someone who doesn't care what we think, you spend a lot of time talking to us. 

Weird.

YOu know what I don't care about?

Stamp collecting.

YOu know how you can tell? I don't spend any time on stamp collection sites, talking to stamp collectors, telling them I don't care about stamps.

NOw, you crazy libs? You guys I care about. YOur actions affect me and mine A LOT. 

Thus,  I care a lot.


----------



## protectionist

MikeK said:


> Kids "acting poorly" is absolutely no justification for the way Ptl. Casebolt behaved -- and _that_ is the source of this misunderstanding.
> 
> Kids are _expected_ to misbehave, some moreso than others (depending mainly on their respective parenting).  But only the most firmly ingrained _authoritarian/submissive_ personality will expect a trained, uniformed police officer to behave the way Ptl. Casebolt did -- or seek some justification for it.
> 
> There were lots of cops there but only one reacted to the kids the way Casebolt did.


I have refuted both of these points you just made, in my last few posts. Try reading them. And show me one shred of evidence that Casebaolt acted improperly, or any way, different than the other officers.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who doesn't care what we think, you spend a lot of time talking to us.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> YOu know what I don't care about?
> 
> Stamp collecting.
> 
> YOu know how you can tell? I don't spend any time on stamp collection sites, talking to stamp collectors, telling them I don't care about stamps.
> 
> NOw, you crazy libs? You guys I care about. YOur actions affect me and mine A LOT.
> 
> Thus,  I care a lot.
Click to expand...

I dont care what my dogs think and I talk to them all the time. Your post was a fail like every post I have read of yours so far.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MikeK said:


> Kids "acting poorly" is absolutely no justification for the way Ptl. Casebolt behaved -- and _that_ is the source of this misunderstanding.



Nope. Right off the bat, and throughout this thread I have been clear in saying that what the officer did was wrong, critically wrong. However, just like her behavior does not excuse his - his reaction to her behavior does not excuse hers.



MikeK said:


> Kids are _expected_ to misbehave, some moreso than others (depending mainly on their respective parenting).  But only the most firmly ingrained _authoritarian/submissive_ personality will expect a trained, uniformed police officer to behave the way Ptl. Casebolt did -- or seek some justification for it.



I never sought justification for his behavior. Again, I said repeatedly that he should be relieved at least for a period of time.

Your "problem" Mike is that the instant I didn't tow the liberal line - you and others immediately put words in my mouth, misrepresented what I said....repeatedly.
  I didn't fit the desired narrative...therefore I must be completely and totally wrong.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who doesn't care what we think, you spend a lot of time talking to us.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> YOu know what I don't care about?
> 
> Stamp collecting.
> 
> YOu know how you can tell? I don't spend any time on stamp collection sites, talking to stamp collectors, telling them I don't care about stamps.
> 
> NOw, you crazy libs? You guys I care about. YOur actions affect me and mine A LOT.
> 
> Thus,  I care a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what my dogs think and I talk to them all the time. Your post was a fail like every post I have read of yours so far.
Click to expand...



LIar.

If you didn't care, you wouldn't have bothered to reply.

Every post you make in response is showing that you care.

Otherwise you would wander off and do something else. 

Your reflexive dishonestly is showing.


----------



## Correll

iamwhatiseem said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids "acting poorly" is absolutely no justification for the way Ptl. Casebolt behaved -- and _that_ is the source of this misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Right off the bat, and throughout this thread I have been clear in saying that what the officer did was wrong, critically wrong. However, just like her behavior does not excuse his - his reaction to her behavior does not excuse hers.
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are _expected_ to misbehave, some moreso than others (depending mainly on their respective parenting).  But only the most firmly ingrained _authoritarian/submissive_ personality will expect a trained, uniformed police officer to behave the way Ptl. Casebolt did -- or seek some justification for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never sought justification for his behavior. Again, I said repeatedly that he should be relieved at least for a period of time.
> 
> Your "problem" Mike is that the instant I didn't tow the liberal line - you and others immediately put words in my mouth, misrepresented what I said....repeatedly.
> I didn't fit the desired narrative...therefore I must be completely and totally wrong.
Click to expand...


Yep. THey don't know how to respect anyone who disagrees with them.

Very narrow minds.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you done got him going. He is going to rant and plaster the thread with pictures and extra ordinarily long posts with a million links.
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who doesn't care what we think, you spend a lot of time talking to us.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> YOu know what I don't care about?
> 
> Stamp collecting.
> 
> YOu know how you can tell? I don't spend any time on stamp collection sites, talking to stamp collectors, telling them I don't care about stamps.
> 
> NOw, you crazy libs? You guys I care about. YOur actions affect me and mine A LOT.
> 
> Thus,  I care a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what my dogs think and I talk to them all the time. Your post was a fail like every post I have read of yours so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LIar.
> 
> If you didn't care, you wouldn't have bothered to reply.
> 
> Every post you make in response is showing that you care.
> 
> Otherwise you would wander off and do something else.
> 
> Your reflexive dishonestly is showing.
Click to expand...

Of course I would reply. I like making monkeys like you jump around and scream in anger.


----------



## protectionist

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for nervous laughter. You neglect the fact that he *only* accosted Black kids despite several white kids being right there.  Why would Dems putting one fo ever skin color be racist? Sounds like an attempt to show diversity to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
Click to expand...

I don't think "accosted" is quite the right word.

By my dictionary (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)

 "Accost" means >> 

1.  to approach and speak to; greet first before being greeted esp. in an intrusive way

2.  to solicit for sexual purposes: said of a prostitute, etc.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And clean up your grammar. Get rid of the _"done"_.  You want to be a ghetto dunce all your life ?
> 
> 
> 
> My grammar is fine. I dont have respect for the english language. As long as you understand I'm good. If you dont then thats your issue. I dont really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who doesn't care what we think, you spend a lot of time talking to us.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> YOu know what I don't care about?
> 
> Stamp collecting.
> 
> YOu know how you can tell? I don't spend any time on stamp collection sites, talking to stamp collectors, telling them I don't care about stamps.
> 
> NOw, you crazy libs? You guys I care about. YOur actions affect me and mine A LOT.
> 
> Thus,  I care a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what my dogs think and I talk to them all the time. Your post was a fail like every post I have read of yours so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LIar.
> 
> If you didn't care, you wouldn't have bothered to reply.
> 
> Every post you make in response is showing that you care.
> 
> Otherwise you would wander off and do something else.
> 
> Your reflexive dishonestly is showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I would reply. I like making monkeys like you jump around and scream in anger.
Click to expand...


Liking does not equal not caring.

YOu just spout words as the immediate situation seems to call for without any concern for what they mean.

I am growing bored with calling you on your bullshit. You are too easy today.

I will go do some other stuff now, I have have some time later, I will check to see what lame nonsense you have posted.

See, that's how you don't care. YOu walk away.

Bye now.


----------



## Camp

protectionist said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids "acting poorly" is absolutely no justification for the way Ptl. Casebolt behaved -- and _that_ is the source of this misunderstanding.
> 
> Kids are _expected_ to misbehave, some moreso than others (depending mainly on their respective parenting).  But only the most firmly ingrained _authoritarian/submissive_ personality will expect a trained, uniformed police officer to behave the way Ptl. Casebolt did -- or seek some justification for it.
> 
> There were lots of cops there but only one reacted to the kids the way Casebolt did.
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted both of these points you just made, in my last few posts. Try reading them. And show me one shred of evidence that Casebaolt acted improperly, or any way, different than the other officers.
Click to expand...

He got forced into resignation and a bad resume from his employer. His boss, the chief , told the world at a live press conference that Casebolt had acted improperly. That is way more than your requested shred of evidence.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Of course I would reply. I like making monkeys like you jump around and scream in anger.


----------



## protectionist

Camp said:


> He got forced into resignation and a bad resume from his employer. His boss, the chief , told the world at a live press conference that Casebolt had acted improperly. That is way more than your requested shred of evidence.


  That was rejected and refuted in this thread already numerous times.  Try reading the thread before posting.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> I dont care what my dogs think and I talk to them all the time. Your post was a fail like every post I have read of yours so far.


That's what every one of YOUR posts is.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks bad!
> We get it.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the point of the post, and YOU KNOW it.  If you had an ounce of honesty, you'd agree that all this turmoil is coming from Obama, Sharpton, and all the other race hustlers, who are driving Black kids to become bad, when they were not.
> We get that you want to simulate that you get that we think Blacks are bad.In reality, Blacks (crimewise) are what statistics SHOW that they are.  Much more crime prone than Whites.
Click to expand...


I suppose you going out of your way to rant about the dangers blacks pose to society isn't what I thought it was. But I don't think so.


----------



## protectionist

Hutch Starskey said:


> I suppose you going out of your way to rant about the dangers blacks pose to society isn't what I thought it was. But I don't think so.



The post you quoted, talked about the Obama/Sharpton race hustling, stir up the Black VOTE campaign, which you completely ignored.


----------



## Camp

protectionist said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> He got forced into resignation and a bad resume from his employer. His boss, the chief , told the world at a live press conference that Casebolt had acted improperly. That is way more than your requested shred of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> That was rejected and refuted in this thread already numerous times.  Try reading the thread before posting.
Click to expand...

See how dopey you are. You expect people to read 1800 post on 181 pages before making a comment. How about if we just stick to old policy of jumping in when we want. It is usually only the last few pages that anyone gives a crap about. You sound like a bitter old fart. But of course, you are the nasty man who would punish the old vet for flying his American and Marine Corps flag in his front yard.


----------



## protectionist

Camp said:


> See how dopey you are. You expect people to read 1800 post on 181 pages before making a comment. How about if we just stick to old policy of jumping in when we want. It is usually only the last few pages that anyone gives a crap about. You sound like a bitter old fart. But of course, you are the nasty man who would punish the old vet for flying his American and Marine Corps flag in his front yard.


I'm seeing how_ "dopey"_ YOU are.   Looks like you aren't doing what you recommend that the rest of us do.  Looks like YOU didn't read the last few pages > Where I AGREED with you about the flag (and asked you to please SHUT UP about it and get back on the topic of the McKinney issue).

Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Hutch Starskey

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you going out of your way to rant about the dangers blacks pose to society isn't what I thought it was. But I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The post you quoted, talked about the Obama/Sharpton race hustling, stir up the Black VOTE campaign, which you completely ignored.
Click to expand...


Hmm..they're not black?


----------



## protectionist

Hutch Starskey said:


> Hmm..they're not black?


What are you talking about ????????


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. .



I realize that you don't respect the English language, but I'm afraid that to engage in this forum, you do have to use it in a way that people can comprehend what the hell you're talking about.  So you said that Casebolt was accosting Black kids.  Do you know what the word_ "accost"_ means ?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didnt watch the video or like I said you have blinders on. He was the only nut running around accosting Black kids. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that you don't respect the English language, but I'm afraid that to engage in this forum, you do have to use it in a way that people can comprehend what the hell you're talking about.  So you said that Casebolt was accosting Black kids.  Do you know what the word_ "accost"_ means ?
Click to expand...

Evidently you dont know what *accost *means. What a fucking idiot!_ 

ac·cost
əˈkôst,əˈkäst/
verb
1._

approach and address (someone) boldly or aggressively


----------



## Hutch Starskey

protectionist said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..they're not black?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about ????????
Click to expand...


Hahaha.... The king of context telling everyone to read the thread.


----------



## Asclepias

Hutch Starskey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..they're not black?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about ????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.... The king of context telling everyone to read the thread.
Click to expand...

He doesnt even know the meaning of accost. What do you expect?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.
Click to expand...

I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.


----------



## RKMBrown

paperview said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He actually hit another  girl too.
Click to expand...

Really?  I missed that.


----------



## RKMBrown

protectionist said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to "show" diversity is measuring people by their skin color and not by their character.  Maybe you should read up on MLK.
> 
> I only saw him freak about the ones that "approached" him and / or did not jump to his commands.
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think "accosted" is quite the right word.
> 
> By my dictionary (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)
> 
> "Accost" means >>
> 
> 1.  to approach and speak to; greet first before being greeted esp. in an intrusive way
> 
> 2.  to solicit for sexual purposes: said of a prostitute, etc.
Click to expand...

Thx.  I've been using that word incorrectly.  I learned something new today.  Abused is the better word.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the idea that its measuring instead of respecting?  I dont have to read up on MLK. I'm Black. I know he thought the same way.
> 
> No one was approaching him until he attacked the girl. Take those blinders off Brown. You are too smart to hang onto this silly opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.
Click to expand...

No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.

*assault*
_noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically

: *a violent physical attack*

: a military attack


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of picking out people for a photo op, not based on their character, but based on the color of their skin confused you?
> 
> Yes or no he told that girl to cross the street?  Easy question... can you answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.
> 
> *assault*
> _noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
> law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically
> 
> : *a violent physical attack*
> 
> : a military attack
Click to expand...

And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?  All he did was tug on his arm... If you think tugging on someone's arm is "violent" you need to grow a pair ya mamby pamby.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you said it was racist.  Pictures are for visual impact not to display character.
> 
> Yes or no he only accosted Black children. Easy question...can you answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.
> 
> *assault*
> _noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
> law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically
> 
> : *a violent physical attack*
> 
> : a military attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?
Click to expand...

By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> He accosted one child, she was black.  He drew his gun on another that approached him.. that boy was black as well.  So what?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.
> 
> *assault*
> _noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
> law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically
> 
> : *a violent physical attack*
> 
> : a military attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.
Click to expand...

Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you didnt watch the video. One of his first actions were to force a Black kid to sit down that was standing withing 4 ft of the white kid filming.
> 
> 
> 
> I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.
> 
> *assault*
> _noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
> law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically
> 
> : *a violent physical attack*
> 
> : a military attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.
Click to expand...

Your attempt to attack my manhood doest really quite deflect from the fact he assaulted the kid.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did watch it.  He pulled that boy's arm down... that was not an assault.   If you think that is an assault ... you need to grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.
> 
> *assault*
> _noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
> law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically
> 
> : *a violent physical attack*
> 
> : a military attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attempt to attack my manhood doest really quite deflect from the fact he assaulted the kid.
Click to expand...

He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to grow anything when you can simply look the word up.
> 
> *assault*
> _noun_ as·sault \ə-ˈsȯlt\
> law : the crime of trying or threatening to hurt someone physically
> 
> : *a violent physical attack*
> 
> : a military attack
> 
> 
> 
> And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attempt to attack my manhood doest really quite deflect from the fact he assaulted the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.
Click to expand...

Your belief that what everyone thinks of my manhood is a concern of mine is amusing. He assaulted the kid by grabbing his arm.  Just like patting a woman on the ass is sexual assault.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how did he try to threaten or hurt that first boy?
> 
> 
> 
> By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attempt to attack my manhood doest really quite deflect from the fact he assaulted the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that what everyone thinks of my manhood is a concern of mine is amusing. He assaulted the kid by grabbing his arm.  Just like patting a woman on the ass is sexual assault.
Click to expand...

ROFL nonsense, grabbing an arm is not assault.  You're confusing grabbing someone's middle leg with grabbing their arm.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> By a violent physical attack like I bolded in the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attempt to attack my manhood doest really quite deflect from the fact he assaulted the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that what everyone thinks of my manhood is a concern of mine is amusing. He assaulted the kid by grabbing his arm.  Just like patting a woman on the ass is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL nonsense, grabbing an arm is not assault.  You're confusing grabbing someone's middle leg with grabbing their arm.
Click to expand...

What did I tell you about nervous laughter? Sorry but the law disagrees with you.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tugging on an arm is not a violent physical attack, ya mamby pamby.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to attack my manhood doest really quite deflect from the fact he assaulted the kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your belief that what everyone thinks of my manhood is a concern of mine is amusing. He assaulted the kid by grabbing his arm.  Just like patting a woman on the ass is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL nonsense, grabbing an arm is not assault.  You're confusing grabbing someone's middle leg with grabbing their arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I tell you about nervous laughter? Sorry but the law disagrees with you.
Click to expand...

You're wrong.  At best you might be able to argue battery, an unwanted "touching."   But pretty much any judge will throw you out of the courtroom.


----------



## JQPublic1

bucs90 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Link??
> 
> EDIT:   found it in another thread...
> 
> ​Fucking unbelievable.
> 
> Now let's all click our heels together three times and remind ourselves of the mantra....
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> "Don't believe your lying eyes ... it's really _O'bama_ who's polarizing the races... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that weird barrel roll thing? Do he think he's staring in an action movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wondered that to. I think he was running and tripped. Academy does teach how to fall. Fall forward you roll. Dont just face plant. I HIGHLY doubt he just decided to do a roll for no reason haha.
> 
> Cpl Casebolt is the kind of cop you want in a mall shooting or when thugs are kicking your door in.
> 
> But....cops like him are being pushed out. So when you dial 911....and the Pat character from SNL shows up....dont complain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casebolt is the kind of cop that will kill your family dog when he shows up to "protect" you 10 min after the bad guys leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. He has a shining 10 year history of nothing but good police work.
> 
> Now...he'll be replaced by a whiny snot nosed liberal college grad with a degree in diversity studies.
> 
> McKinney just got a tad bit less safe.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the black citizens of McKinney will agree with you.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the choice between the current hustle and the clubs, most Americans are in favor of the clubs, which they know is needed to stop rioting, and stop crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's police brutality, it's illegal, and it needs to go yesterday.  Period.  I asked you where the law is that permits it; you flagged.  Because there's no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the other officers who_ "did their jobs honorably"_ as you call it, how the hell do you know ? As I said (are you blind ?) There were very many cops at this whole scene. Only 3 are shown in the video. the other 2 (besides Casebolt) run after the guy in the gray shirt, handcuff him and sit him on the ground. We didn't see what happened when they caught up with him. That was off camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard the Chief's press conference.  He said, and I quote,
> "I had 12 officers on scene and 11 of them performed according to their training. They did an excellent job."
> -- Are you calling Chief Conley a liar?
> 
> He also said, and again I quote,
> "the actions of Casebolt, as seen on the video of the disturbance at the community pool, are indefensible. Our policies, our training and our practice do not support his actions. He came into the call out of control and as the video shows was out of control during the incident."
> 
> Well?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have to be told TWICE. And, No I am NOT _"apparently trying to tell"_ you ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not, since you somehow managed to attribute my whole post to a whole different poster.
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the othe rcops are bad cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you must be, since 11 cops acted like cops while Casebolt is lost in his own Marvel Comics world of assaulting young girls in between stuntman barrel rolls.  So if Casebolt's acting "the right way", that means the other 11 must be wrong, must it not?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I simply pointed out that while you are mouthing off about the other cops,YOU DON'T KNOW your ass from you elbow about what they did or didn't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You calling Chief Conley a liar _again_?
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if they kicked some ass on arrest resisters, GOOD. The harder the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaand we're right back to that law I asked for that allows cops to commit assault.   You know -- the one you can't find, because we don't live in FRICKIN' NORTH KOREA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  NO, it is NOT police brutality.  It is exercising that amount of force that is necessary to do the job of subdueing a suspect who is physically resisting arrest.  Only in your brainwashed, race hustle, looney mentality is it police brutality. Easy to see they've got YOU programmed.
Click to expand...


 HELLO -- EARTH TO PROJECTIONIST.... Change your bulb.  For the umpteenth time... _*she wasn't  being arrested.*_

_*Nor *is she "resisting" anything.  _He actually tells her to get on the ground --_ while she's on the ground.   _Moreover he gets up and walks away from her when he goes to brandish his weapon and leaves her, for at least ten seconds, ample time for her to get up and run away.  Does she take the window to do so?  NO, she stays right where she is, where Casebolt returns to assault her some more.

"Resisting Arrest", my ass.



protectionist said:


> _2.  "Well" _what ?  I said it before, and I say it again, Conley is a bootlicker to his mayor who is a bootlicker to the Obama/Sharpton Democrat VOTE machine, who is worried that the US Justice Dept will go after him in th ecourts, which his small town doesn't have the resources to defend.  Going on all over the country, for months now.  Try to keep up.



Thanks for that entry from the Pee Wee Herman School of Logic.  "I don't care what he said -- only I know what he really means"  

Once again, also for the umpteenth time, there was no O'bama there; there was no Sharpton there; there was no election there.  It's a FUCKING POOL PARTY.  And specifically why we're talking about it is a lone wolf cop that went off his nut and assaulted a girl, half his size.

And the COP HIMSELF admitted that.  As noted before -- takes a special kind of stupid to continue when your own subject has already agreed with your opponent.  You're like a lawyer whose client is already doing time after pleading guilty, still back in the empty courtroom pleading a defense to an empty room.  Wacko.



protectionist said:


> 3.  Again, you have hardly any video of the other cops.  So what is your basis to judge them ?  Conley ?  HA HA HA.  He's already ruled out. Far, far out.  Not a word of what he says, can be taken with an ounce of credibility.



DeNial is a deep river,



protectionist said:


> 4.  Kicking ass on criminal suspects resisting arrest isn't "assault" or battery, or police brutality, or whatever other mind-warping your libtard masters have been feeding you.  It is *DOING THEIR JOBS.*



*EARTH TO PROJECTIONIST..

.. SHE WASN'T UNDER ARREST DUMBASS.*

It's assault, period. The whole fucking world can see that while you continue to bury your pathetic head in the sand.  That's why Casebolt _acknowledged and apologized for it_.  Oh wait -- you're gonna tell us the perp hiimself is wrong about his own apology now?   

You're pathetic.


----------



## Pogo

protectionist said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids "acting poorly" is absolutely no justification for the way Ptl. Casebolt behaved -- and _that_ is the source of this misunderstanding.
> 
> Kids are _expected_ to misbehave, some moreso than others (depending mainly on their respective parenting).  But only the most firmly ingrained _authoritarian/submissive_ personality will expect a trained, uniformed police officer to behave the way Ptl. Casebolt did -- or seek some justification for it.
> 
> There were lots of cops there but only one reacted to the kids the way Casebolt did.
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted both of these points you just made, in my last few posts. Try reading them. And show me one shred of evidence that Casebaolt acted improperly, or any way, different than the other officers.
Click to expand...


Are you fucking insane?

Watch the video where the first cop appears around 0:35-0:40.  You can hear his conversation.  Then watch Batman Casebolt come storm-trooping in at 0:48.  That's only eight seconds, surely you can handle that.  Now tell me those two cops aren't in entirely different perceptual worlds.


----------



## Jarlaxle

JQPublic1 said:


> How do you explain the fact that 81.2% of black males 18 and over have a high school diploma?
> 
> In 2008 the drop out rate was 12.1% for black males. Looks like the majority don't fit into your little pigeonhole stereotype.



How many of them can't READ their diplomas?


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> ROFL nonsense, grabbing an arm is not assault.  You're confusing grabbing someone's middle leg with grabbing their arm.


When a police officer (or anyone else) places a hand on someone without lawful and necessary (not contrived) reason, he can be charged with third degree assault (misdemeanor).  If his action causes excessive pain or injury the charge can be aggravated assault (felony).  

Using pepper spray, taser, or other pain-producing, potentially life-threatening implement on someone without *necessary cause* is aggravated assault.


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> You're wrong.  At best you might be able to argue battery, an unwanted "touching."   But pretty much any judge will throw you out of the courtroom.


That's true.  Most judges will dismiss relatively minor (simple assault) charges against police officers, and most complainants will consider that motion as being final -- but it isn't.  The problem is to appeal calls for the time-consuming efforts of a lawyer, which is expensive. 

When the dismissed complaint involves verifiable pain or injury there are many lawyers who will represent on contingency because there is opportunity for substantial damage awards.  But no lawyer will represent on contingency in a minor (simple assault) case because there are no damages and compensation is usually trivial.


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL nonsense, grabbing an arm is not assault.  You're confusing grabbing someone's middle leg with grabbing their arm.
> 
> 
> 
> When a police officer (or anyone else) places a hand on someone without lawful and necessary (not contrived) reason, he can be charged with third degree assault (misdemeanor).  If his action causes excessive pain or injury the charge can be aggravated assault (felony).
> 
> Using pepper spray, taser, or other pain-producing, potentially life-threatening implement on someone without necessary cause is aggravated assault.
Click to expand...


And Casebolt apparently committed more than one.  Jahda Bakari, who shot the videos and stills of the Dajeeria Becton assault from the opposite angle (seen in white swimsuit, approaching the action) said in an interview that Casebolt punched her in the face and hit her with his baton.  Having massive browser problems right now and can't access that interview but I believe it was a local TV station.


----------



## RKMBrown

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL nonsense, grabbing an arm is not assault.  You're confusing grabbing someone's middle leg with grabbing their arm.
> 
> 
> 
> When a police officer (or anyone else) places a hand on someone without lawful and necessary (not contrived) reason, he can be charged with third degree assault (misdemeanor).  If his action causes excessive pain or injury the charge can be aggravated assault (felony).
> 
> Using pepper spray, taser, or other pain-producing, potentially life-threatening implement on someone without *necessary cause* is aggravated assault.
Click to expand...

Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.


True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted. 

Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.


----------



## RKMBrown

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
Click to expand...

Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
Click to expand...

BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
Click to expand...

Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

this is probably going to become a weekly story as we go into the summer. now a private wild/nude pool party invaded by the likes of sex crazed liberal/democrat males? thats the one i am waiting for.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff, in those videos.
> 
> The police-hating spin-doctors working overtime to try to make something out of this, is even funnier.
> 
> Resist arrest and you're beggin' for a busted skull, or even a toe-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawohl!  Let me scheee your paperss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Always good to know who's got your back
> ---- and who doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what should a cop do when someone resists arrest? Blow a whistle and yellow card them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "resisted arrest" in that video, because no one was arrested.
> 
> You can even see the cop's partners trying to pull him back after he pulls the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did something to get cuffed. And showed their asses while doing it.
> 
> Sorry. No sympathies for people who act lik ke animals when interacting with law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did act like an animal, yes.  And two of his fellow-fuzz came to pull him back, but then wimped out.
> 
> That was a revealing moment.  When you're so off the rails that even cops think you've gone too far... man you're off the fucking _rails_.
Click to expand...

Good job officer.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

theDoctorisIn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
Click to expand...

For those that actually dug deeper and not listen to libtarded news it is clear. Good police officer.


----------



## Asclepias

AmericanFirst1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those that actually dug deeper and not listen to libtarded news it is clear. Good police officer.
Click to expand...

Ex police officer. The baboon is no longer employed. Seems you didnt dig deep enough.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those that actually dug deeper and not listen to libtarded news it is clear. Good police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex police officer. The baboon is no longer employed. Seems you didnt dig deep enough.
Click to expand...


Ex-police officer whose own Chief described the actions as "indefensible" and who's already resigned and apologized, admitting through his attorney that he cracked under the pressure.  In other words both of them stating the obvious about what the video already shows.


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.


Have it your way.  But I have some good advice for you: If you ever are charged with a criminal offense do not have your lawyer friend represent you.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Bad officer! No donut!


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> Bad officer! No donut!



That brings up an important issue:

"I had 12 officers on the scene, and 11 of them performed according to their training," -- Chief Conley

Donuts are commonly boxed in *dozens *(12).  Clearly Chief Conley, who was not at the scene, is simply trolling for Casebolt's donut.  No other explanation makes sense.

Ain't that right, Projectionist?


----------



## BULLDOG

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
Click to expand...



If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?


----------



## fbj

The Officer needed to go because he appeared to be a little retarded


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.


If a police officer has a valid and lawful reason to "lay hands on" someone, i.e., in the process of physically taking one into custody (arrest), it is a justifiable action.  If the officer has no valid reason his action is assaultive. 

If you're talking about the boy Casebolt tried but failed to put down by using a wrist-lock lever, and then used the boy's head as a lever to force him down, unless Casebolt had a lawful reason for doing that he perpetrated a third degree assault -- as many American cops routinely do.


----------



## fbj

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> He assaulted the girl.. he barely touched the boy.  Your belief that a cop barely touching a boy to direct him to sit down is an assault, shows everyone what they need to know about your manhood.
> 
> 
> 
> If a police officer has a valid and lawful reason to "lay hands on" someone, i.e., in the process of physically taking one into custody (arrest), it is a justifiable action.  If the officer has no valid reason his action is assaultive.
> 
> If you're talking about the boy Casebolt tried but failed to put down by using a wrist-lock lever, and then used the boy's head as a lever to force him down, unless Casebolt had a lawful reason for doing that he perpetrated a third degree assault -- as many American cops routinely do.
Click to expand...



Cops defenders like you make me PUKE


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
Click to expand...


You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.


----------



## MikeK

fbj said:


> The Officer needed to go because he appeared to be a little retarded


Actually he appeared to be under the influence of some extremely stimulating drug, possibly a steroid or an exotic energy booster.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those that actually dug deeper and not listen to libtarded news it is clear. Good police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex police officer. The baboon is no longer employed. Seems you didnt dig deep enough.
Click to expand...

Deep enough to know the thugs crashed the party. Good job officer.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

MikeK said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Officer needed to go because he appeared to be a little retarded
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he appeared to be under the influence of some extremely stimulating drug, possibly a steroid or an exotic energy booster.
Click to expand...

Officer did his job the thug girl kept coming back acting like an idiot. Good job officer.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
Click to expand...

Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.


----------



## Asclepias

AmericanFirst1 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Officer needed to go because he appeared to be a little retarded
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he appeared to be under the influence of some extremely stimulating drug, possibly a steroid or an exotic energy booster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officer did his job the thug girl kept coming back acting like an idiot. Good job officer.
Click to expand...

The baboon is now unemployed. Stop calling him officer.


----------



## fbj

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
Click to expand...



So that justifies a grown man sitting on top of a 15 old girl?   You sound retarded too


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> ​
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
Click to expand...


For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.

What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
Click to expand...


Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:

(1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;

PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
Click to expand...

So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
Click to expand...


Thanks.  In that case Eric Casebolt clearly should have arrested himself, as he was the only one seen doing that.

But what if Casebolt then resisted his own arrest?  Would he be justified if he then threw himself to the ground by his own hair, pressed his own face into the ground to subdue himself, and kneed himself in the back?

And if he had second thoughts about whether he should be wrestling himself to the ground, would he be justified in punching himself in the face to dispel that doubt, as he did to Jahda Bakari?

Would he be justified in pulling a gun on himself?  After all -- he _*was *_armed, unlike the kids he actually _did_ pull a gun on....

Things that make ya go hmmm.....


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
Click to expand...


Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
Click to expand...

Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  In that case Eric Casebolt clearly should have arrested himself, as he was the only one seen doing that.
> 
> But what if Casebolt then resisted his own arrest?  Would he be justified if he then threw himself to the ground by his own hair, pressed his own face into the ground to subdue himself, and kneed himself in the back?
> 
> And if he had second thoughts about whether he should be wrestling himself to the ground, would he be justified in punching himself in the face to dispel that doubt, as he did to Jahda Bakari?
> 
> Would he be justified in pulling a gun on himself?  After all -- he _*was *_armed, unlike the kids he actually _did_ pull a gun on....
> 
> Things that make ya go hmmm.....
Click to expand...

 
BS


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
Click to expand...


How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.

Interfering with an officer is against the law.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
Click to expand...


"Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.

And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*

Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.

"Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??

Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.
> 
> Interfering with an officer is against the law.
Click to expand...

You didnt offer a valid question.

She wasnt interfering with an officer she was talking. He didnt have to listen.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  In that case Eric Casebolt clearly should have arrested himself, as he was the only one seen doing that.
> 
> But what if Casebolt then resisted his own arrest?  Would he be justified if he then threw himself to the ground by his own hair, pressed his own face into the ground to subdue himself, and kneed himself in the back?
> 
> And if he had second thoughts about whether he should be wrestling himself to the ground, would he be justified in punching himself in the face to dispel that doubt, as he did to Jahda Bakari?
> 
> Would he be justified in pulling a gun on himself?  After all -- he _*was *_armed, unlike the kids he actually _did_ pull a gun on....
> 
> Things that make ya go hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS
Click to expand...


It's clearly audible in the video.  He's the only one cursing.  At kids.  If that doesn't fit your description:

(1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;

-- nothing does.

So how come the only person seen to be committing disorderly conduct gets a pass, while an innocent girl in a bathing suit is allowed on your planet to be blatantly assaulted?

How does that work exactly?


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?
Click to expand...

He and the baboon officer must be related.  He may be grooming him for hair lice as we speak in an effort to calm his nerves.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
Click to expand...


Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
Click to expand...

White boys like you get pretty angry when white males are shown they are not worthy of respect dont you?


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
Click to expand...


Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.

El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.


----------



## bucs90

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
Click to expand...


Yep. Mouthy white pricks get put down by cops every day. No outrage.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.
> 
> Interfering with an officer is against the law.
Click to expand...


So, why were all charges dismissed?


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
Click to expand...


That is funny as hell.

The concept is simple.

If approached by police, comply and be polite.
If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The Right certainly does not put a whole lot of value in the constitutional freedom of speech we enjoy in this country.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
Click to expand...

Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
Click to expand...


They must have passed that law when I wasn't looking.

"Article 56.8. Impoliteness. Failure to be polite to an officer of the law is punishable by a term of not less than one year, and not more than five years. Aggravated impoliteness shall be punished by a term of not less than seven years, and more than ten years."


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.
> 
> Interfering with an officer is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why were all charges dismissed?
Click to expand...


It was made political, won't be long when people regret doing so.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.
> 
> Interfering with an officer is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why were all charges dismissed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was made political, won't be long when people regret doing so.
Click to expand...


...whatever the hell that means.....


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
Click to expand...


Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.
> 
> Interfering with an officer is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why were all charges dismissed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was made political, won't be long when people regret doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means.....
Click to expand...

Its monkey chatter. Hard to translate to english.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, I am off to the library. I need to find a copy of the constitution, and black out the First Amendment, since Ok says that it is no longer operative.....


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
Click to expand...

I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> *Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences,* so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
Click to expand...


So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.

Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must have passed that law when I wasn't looking.
> 
> "Article 56.8. Impoliteness. Failure to be polite to an officer of the law is punishable by a term of not less than one year, and not more than five years. Aggravated impoliteness shall be punished by a term of not less than seven years, and more than ten years."
Click to expand...


I'm not sure it wasn't Article 47.9: Antigravity Ordinance:   "No, person, upon being grabbed by her hair and slammed to the ground by an officer engaging in assault, shall comply with the Law of Gravity and fall to the ground, thereby making the officer look aggressive and rendering the task of authoritarian bootlicker apologists more complex.  Failure to comply with the Antigravity Ordinance shall be a misdemeanor, except where the offender is a 'bitch' in a bathing suit" where it shall be a felony punishable by thirty years imprisonment".


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you stop pushing your ignorance and answer my question.
> 
> Interfering with an officer is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why were all charges dismissed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was made political, won't be long when people regret doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means.....
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you're so easily confused, most of the charges were minor, no DA is going to take the political heat to pursue them no matter how justified they are. People will regret mixing politics with criminal justice and the pendulum will swing the other way.


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should learn the value of common sense before you try to push the lack of it on others.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the value of common sense before you try to push the lack of it on others.
Click to expand...

Common sense isnt valuable. Thats the first lesson you should learn. If its common then its probably wrong. Rare sense is what you should seek. I suspect this will be over the head of a simian/troglodyte hybrid such as yourself though.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> *Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences,* so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.
> 
> Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.
Click to expand...


No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the value of common sense before you try to push the lack of it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense isnt valuable. Thats the first lesson you should learn. If its common then its probably wrong. Rare sense is what you should seek. I suspect this will be over the head of a simian/troglodyte hybrid such as yourself though.
Click to expand...


Fuck off with your name calling, I'm done with you.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the value of common sense before you try to push the lack of it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense isnt valuable. Thats the first lesson you should learn. If its common then its probably wrong. Rare sense is what you should seek. I suspect this will be over the head of a simian/troglodyte hybrid such as yourself though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off with your name calling, I'm done with you.
Click to expand...

Good idea.  You have no idea how much of a fool you look like.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> *Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences,* so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.
> 
> Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
Click to expand...


Here's what you posted -- yet again:



OKTexas said:


> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.



Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
OR
"cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".

If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.

Which is kinda fucked up.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see you allow your manhood to be taken from you so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the value of common sense before you try to push the lack of it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense isnt valuable. Thats the first lesson you should learn. If its common then its probably wrong. Rare sense is what you should seek. I suspect this will be over the head of a simian/troglodyte hybrid such as yourself though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off with your name calling, I'm done with you.
Click to expand...


Ironical post is ironic in its ironicality...



OKTexas said:


> If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist...





OKTexas said:


> Fuck you asshole...Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off...


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> *Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences,* so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.
> 
> Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
Click to expand...


Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.

"If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."

You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.

It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see people like you have nothing to offer but personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to offer you anything. I'm here to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the value of common sense before you try to push the lack of it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense isnt valuable. Thats the first lesson you should learn. If its common then its probably wrong. Rare sense is what you should seek. I suspect this will be over the head of a simian/troglodyte hybrid such as yourself though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off with your name calling, I'm done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironical post is ironic in its ironicality...
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole...Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


More out of context quotes, you really are pathetic.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> *Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences,* so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.
> 
> Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
Click to expand...


So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> *Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences,* so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.
> 
> Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
Click to expand...


When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you *admit *you think police are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, even to the point of yanking a teenage girl in a bathing suit by her hair and pressing her into the ground, just because "it seemed like a good idea at the time".  Good to know.
> 
> Fucking grow a pair, Peewee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
Click to expand...


That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.

Or perhaps not.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
Click to expand...

He is not too loaded at the brains position.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simple offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> f you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
Click to expand...


No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.

BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.


----------



## MikeK

Vandalshandle said:


> They must have passed that law when I wasn't looking.
> 
> "Article 56.8. Impoliteness. Failure to be polite to an officer of the law is punishable by a term of not less than one year, and not more than five years. Aggravated impoliteness shall be punished by a term of not less than seven years, and more than ten years."


Please spare me the labors or research and point me to the link where "Article 56.8." resides.

Thank you.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
Click to expand...


This is the internet dood.  ALL of us have "worn the uniform".  We're also Supreme Court Judges, expert attorneys, leading brain surgeons and the Pope.  Appeal to Authority Fallacy dismissed.  

And regardless, neither Casebolt's own chief, nor the other 11 cops on the scen -- NOR CASEBOLT HIMSELF -- the guys in _real life_ with uniforms -- agree with you.  He has acknowledged he was in the wrong -- why can't you?


It's worth bringing this point up again since you prolly missed it last time --

If this country were attacked by the nation of Generica and Generica won the war and was now patrolling the streets with an occupying military force, would you be out there Quislinging for them?

-- Because that's exactly what this paramilitary mentality police disease is doing.  There's no difference except they don't represent the nation of Generica.  They represent the Nation of Testosterone.

​Police are supposed to be public *servants *-- not your fucking daddy who delivers regular whippings.

>> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: *the Guardian and the Warrior*. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.

The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.

Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!” As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.

What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust. << ---- What Went Wrong in McKinney​Oh, that's by a guy who "wore the uniform" btw.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you posted -- yet again:
> 
> Now there's only two possible things you can mean here:
> EITHER "cops are above the law and can do whatever the fuck they want, including assault"
> OR
> "cops are not above the law but will ignore it and go apeshit whenever the fuck they want".
> 
> If you're not saying the first, then you must be saying the second, and are sitting here arguing with people you already agree with.
> 
> Which is kinda fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
Click to expand...


Wrong again, OK. I wear the uniform twice a week, serving with the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, Not only do I not agree with you, neither does the entire county sheriff's department, which trains everyone to respect the rights of all citizens, which includes the right of free speech..


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have passed that law when I wasn't looking.
> 
> "Article 56.8. Impoliteness. Failure to be polite to an officer of the law is punishable by a term of not less than one year, and not more than five years. Aggravated impoliteness shall be punished by a term of not less than seven years, and more than ten years."
> 
> 
> 
> Please spare me the labors or research and point me to the link where "Article 56.8." resides.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


He was being sarcastic.  As was I with the "Antigravity Ordinance".


----------



## Vandalshandle

MikeK said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have passed that law when I wasn't looking.
> 
> "Article 56.8. Impoliteness. Failure to be polite to an officer of the law is punishable by a term of not less than one year, and not more than five years. Aggravated impoliteness shall be punished by a term of not less than seven years, and more than ten years."
> 
> 
> 
> Please spare me the labors or research and point me to the link where "Article 56.8." resides.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


It resides in OKTexas's head.


----------



## Vandalshandle

As a trained officer of the law, I am subject to exactly the same requirements that applies to paid deputies, even though I am a volunteer. I have been serving for 5 years now, and not once have I ever had a citizen been impolite to me. The reason that is so is that I am never impolite to them. If I were, I would be fired.

The cop in this case was fired because he was unable, or unwilling to control himself on the job. As an officer of the law, we have a higher standard of behavior that we must live up to. He, on the other hand, was throwing gasoline on the fire, and acting like he had O.D.ed on Meth. Good riddance.


----------



## MikeK

OKTexas said:


> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.


Michael ("Big Mike") Brown's conduct was an extreme departure from the "politeness" toward police which you recommend.

I agree with your advice to be polite in encounters with police -- but only when the police conduct calls for reciprocal politeness.  Otherwise a polite response to an unnecessarily oppressive or offensive demeanor amounts to slavish subservience which far too many contemporary cops seem to expect (See, _COPS,_ the tv "ride-along" documentary series).

Unfortunately too many cops are inclined fabricate charges against subjects who fail to behave subserviently toward them, a fact which to a significant extent has much to do with the presently emerging anti-police atmosphere.

I'm not suggesting that all or most cops are guilty of arrogant and/or generally rude conduct toward the public, but enough of them are to have alienated a substantial number of individuals who can recall having unpleasant encounters with nasty cops. And all it takes is one such encounter to form a lasting impression.


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, OK. I wear the uniform twice a week, serving with the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, Not only do I not agree with you, neither does the entire county sheriff's department, which trains everyone to respect the rights of all citizens, which includes the right of free speech..
Click to expand...


Tell me, what have you taught your kids about police encounters? Do you tell them to respectfully comply with commands or resist?


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, OK. I wear the uniform twice a week, serving with the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, Not only do I not agree with you, neither does the entire county sheriff's department, which trains everyone to respect the rights of all citizens, which includes the right of free speech..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me, what have you taught your kids about police encounters? Do you tell them to respectfully comply with commands or resist?
Click to expand...


It was not really necessary. My daughter is white and doesn't live in Texas. She doesn't have police encounters.


----------



## MikeK

OKTexas said:


> [...]
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.


Before endeavoring to "get control" it is necessary to assess a situation and determine the most effective way to approach it -- which is exactly what Casebolt _didn't_ do.  And look what happened.

If Casebolt hadn't arrived those other cops would have established control of the situation in a calm and passive manner and probably would have effected a few arrests of assaultive troublemakers.  And the world would never have heard of this debacle.


----------



## Vandalshandle

My understanding is that Casebolt and Zimmerman are starting up a new security firm.


----------



## Pogo

Here's your problem right here in a nutshell:



OKTexas said:


> this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation



Go watch the video and note the cop who appears between 0:35 and 0:40.  He's approached closely enough that you an hear his tone of voice in conversation.  He's got a willing audience, voluntarily conversing in a rational maner as if they're all human beings.  THAT is having a situation under control.  Suddenly at 0:48 in comes Batman Casebolt, screaming at people, cursing at kids in front of the whole neighborhood and then assaulting two young teenage girls in bathing suits.  THAT is taking a situation *out of* control.

Here's what you authoritarian slaves don't get: you don't "get control" of an ordinary situation by force and you sure as fuck don't earn any kind of respect busting heads.  Casebolt, and he ALONE, made this into a story and damn near incited a riot.  Had anyone in the area been taking the advice of the gun nutters on this forum and played the part of "good guy with a gun", he could have got himself shot, and it would have arguably been justified.

The situation was _already _in control.  Casebolt did all he could to undermine that.  Which is why he's unemployed right now, and good riddance.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you leftist like to take shit out of context, you seem to have forgotten to include this part.
> 
> "If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite."
> 
> You want to resist police commands, feel free to do so, but don't be surprised if they bitch slap you.
> 
> It's a damned shame that an adult can't understand that police must get control of any situation they are called to and after control is established, then and only then can they start to sort thing out. But that control is necessary to ensure the safety of everyone involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the internet dood.  ALL of us have "worn the uniform".  We're also Supreme Court Judges, expert attorneys, leading brain surgeons and the Pope.  Appeal to Authority Fallacy dismissed.
> 
> And regardless, neither Casebolt's own chief, nor the other 11 cops on the scen -- NOR CASEBOLT HIMSELF -- the guys in _real life_ with uniforms -- agree with you.  He has acknowledged he was in the wrong -- why can't you?
> 
> 
> It's worth bringing this point up again since you prolly missed it last time --
> 
> If this country were attacked by the nation of Generica and Generica won the war and was now patrolling the streets with an occupying military force, would you be out there Quislinging for them?
> 
> -- Because that's exactly what this paramilitary mentality police disease is doing.  There's no difference except they don't represent the nation of Generica.  They represent the Nation of Testosterone.
> 
> ​Police are supposed to be public *servants *-- not your fucking daddy who delivers regular whippings.
> 
> >> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: *the Guardian and the Warrior*. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!” As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust. << ---- What Went Wrong in McKinney​Oh, that's by a guy who "wore the uniform" btw.
Click to expand...


It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the internet dood.  ALL of us have "worn the uniform".  We're also Supreme Court Judges, expert attorneys, leading brain surgeons and the Pope.  Appeal to Authority Fallacy dismissed.
> 
> And regardless, neither Casebolt's own chief, nor the other 11 cops on the scen -- NOR CASEBOLT HIMSELF -- the guys in _real life_ with uniforms -- agree with you.  He has acknowledged he was in the wrong -- why can't you?
> 
> 
> It's worth bringing this point up again since you prolly missed it last time --
> 
> If this country were attacked by the nation of Generica and Generica won the war and was now patrolling the streets with an occupying military force, would you be out there Quislinging for them?
> 
> -- Because that's exactly what this paramilitary mentality police disease is doing.  There's no difference except they don't represent the nation of Generica.  They represent the Nation of Testosterone.
> 
> ​Police are supposed to be public *servants *-- not your fucking daddy who delivers regular whippings.
> 
> >> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: *the Guardian and the Warrior*. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!” As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust. << ---- What Went Wrong in McKinney​Oh, that's by a guy who "wore the uniform" btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
Click to expand...

He was officer of the year when they had a contest on how many girls each officer could beat up.  Yes even one incident where a wild monkey is allowed to have a gun is one incident too many.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> Here's your problem right here in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch the video and note the cop who appears between 0:35 and 0:40.  He's approached closely enough that you an hear his tone of voice in conversation.  He's got a willing audience, voluntarily conversing in a rational maner as if they're all human beings.  THAT is having a situation under control.  Suddenly at 0:48 in comes Batman Casebolt, screaming at people, cursing at kids in front of the whole neighborhood and then assaulting two young teenage girls in bathing suits.  THAT is taking a situation *out of* control.
> 
> Here's what you authoritarian slaves don't get: you don't "get control" of an ordinary situation by force and you sure as fuck don't earn any kind of respect busting heads.  Casebolt, and he ALONE, made this into a story and damn near incited a riot.  Had anyone in the area been taking the advice of the gun nutters on this forum and played the part of "good guy with a gun", he could have got himself shot, and it would have arguably been justified.
> 
> The situation was _already _in control.  Casebolt did all he could to undermine that.  Which is why he's unemployed right now, and good riddance.
Click to expand...


Funny, I didn't see any blood in the video, who got their head busted?


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your problem right here in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch the video and note the cop who appears between 0:35 and 0:40.  He's approached closely enough that you an hear his tone of voice in conversation.  He's got a willing audience, voluntarily conversing in a rational maner as if they're all human beings.  THAT is having a situation under control.  Suddenly at 0:48 in comes Batman Casebolt, screaming at people, cursing at kids in front of the whole neighborhood and then assaulting two young teenage girls in bathing suits.  THAT is taking a situation *out of* control.
> 
> Here's what you authoritarian slaves don't get: you don't "get control" of an ordinary situation by force and you sure as fuck don't earn any kind of respect busting heads.  Casebolt, and he ALONE, made this into a story and damn near incited a riot.  Had anyone in the area been taking the advice of the gun nutters on this forum and played the part of "good guy with a gun", he could have got himself shot, and it would have arguably been justified.
> 
> The situation was _already _in control.  Casebolt did all he could to undermine that.  Which is why he's unemployed right now, and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I didn't see any blood in the video, who got their head busted?
Click to expand...

The invisible person that violated the statute you posted.


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> My understanding is that Casebolt and Zimmerman are starting up a new security firm.



You claim to be a cop, Zimmerman was acquitted, a jury found he acted within the law, why are you bringing him up? Casebolt hasn't even been charged, pathetic.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're back to "the police can do whatever the fuck they want".  Which is what I said the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the internet dood.  ALL of us have "worn the uniform".  We're also Supreme Court Judges, expert attorneys, leading brain surgeons and the Pope.  Appeal to Authority Fallacy dismissed.
> 
> And regardless, neither Casebolt's own chief, nor the other 11 cops on the scen -- NOR CASEBOLT HIMSELF -- the guys in _real life_ with uniforms -- agree with you.  He has acknowledged he was in the wrong -- why can't you?
> 
> 
> It's worth bringing this point up again since you prolly missed it last time --
> 
> If this country were attacked by the nation of Generica and Generica won the war and was now patrolling the streets with an occupying military force, would you be out there Quislinging for them?
> 
> -- Because that's exactly what this paramilitary mentality police disease is doing.  There's no difference except they don't represent the nation of Generica.  They represent the Nation of Testosterone.
> 
> ​Police are supposed to be public *servants *-- not your fucking daddy who delivers regular whippings.
> 
> >> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: *the Guardian and the Warrior*. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!” As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust. << ---- What Went Wrong in McKinney​Oh, that's by a guy who "wore the uniform" btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
Click to expand...


::::wwwhoooosssh::::

That entire point just sailed right by you, did it?  SMH




OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your problem right here in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch the video and note the cop who appears between 0:35 and 0:40.  He's approached closely enough that you an hear his tone of voice in conversation.  He's got a willing audience, voluntarily conversing in a rational maner as if they're all human beings.  THAT is having a situation under control.  Suddenly at 0:48 in comes Batman Casebolt, screaming at people, cursing at kids in front of the whole neighborhood and then assaulting two young teenage girls in bathing suits.  THAT is taking a situation *out of* control.
> 
> Here's what you authoritarian slaves don't get: you don't "get control" of an ordinary situation by force and you sure as fuck don't earn any kind of respect busting heads.  Casebolt, and he ALONE, made this into a story and damn near incited a riot.  Had anyone in the area been taking the advice of the gun nutters on this forum and played the part of "good guy with a gun", he could have got himself shot, and it would have arguably been justified.
> 
> The situation was _already _in control.  Casebolt did all he could to undermine that.  Which is why he's unemployed right now, and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I didn't see any blood in the video, who got their head busted?
Click to expand...


Make that twice.

Btw about that "poor misunderstood storm trooper" rant   he was allowed to resign and thereby keep his pension, instead of getting fired.  But nooo, that's not enough...


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that Casebolt and Zimmerman are starting up a new security firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to be a cop, Zimmerman was acquitted, a jury found he acted within the law, why are you bringing him up? Casebolt hasn't even been charged, pathetic.
Click to expand...

OJ was acquitted too. Do you think he was innocent?


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that Casebolt and Zimmerman are starting up a new security firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to be a cop, Zimmerman was acquitted, a jury found he acted within the law, why are you bringing him up? Casebolt hasn't even been charged, pathetic.
Click to expand...


Give it time.  That's still a possibility...

>> The investigation into Casebolt’s actions are ongoing, and there was no indication in the press conference Tuesday if criminal charges would be brought against him. << 
--- What Happens to Casebolt After Resignation?​


----------



## OKTexas

MikeK said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael ("Big Mike") Brown's conduct was an extreme departure from the "politeness" toward police which you recommend.
> 
> I agree with your advice to be polite in encounters with police -- but only when the police conduct calls for reciprocal politeness.  Otherwise a polite response to an unnecessarily oppressive or offensive demeanor amounts to slavish subservience which far too many contemporary cops seem to expect (See, _COPS,_ the tv "ride-along" documentary series).
> 
> Unfortunately too many cops are inclined fabricate charges against subjects who fail to behave subserviently toward them, a fact which to a significant extent has much to do with the presently emerging anti-police atmosphere.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that all or most cops are guilty of arrogant and/or generally rude conduct toward the public, but enough of them are to have alienated a substantial number of individuals who can recall having unpleasant encounters with nasty cops. And all it takes is one such encounter to form a lasting impression.
Click to expand...


Just another example of why you politely comply regardless of the cops attitude, then you take it up with the department if need be. The police in the small town I live near have a very bad reputation if you go by what people say, yet in my few encounters with them I have seen nothing but professionalism and a generally good attitude.


----------



## BULLDOG

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
Click to expand...



What he did to the girl was battery.

At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.

*Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.

*Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
Click to expand...



Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there is no one around to stop you, you can do anything you want, but cops, like you, will eventually answer for their actions. I think you need to grow up and tune into reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what this thread did starting at post number one.  Perhaps it's time to catch up.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation, no one on this board who hasn't worn the uniform and been in the situation are qualified to do that. And evidently pointing out that fact is an unforgivable sin.
> 
> BTW, the folks on this board who have worn the uniform tend to agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the internet dood.  ALL of us have "worn the uniform".  We're also Supreme Court Judges, expert attorneys, leading brain surgeons and the Pope.  Appeal to Authority Fallacy dismissed.
> 
> And regardless, neither Casebolt's own chief, nor the other 11 cops on the scen -- NOR CASEBOLT HIMSELF -- the guys in _real life_ with uniforms -- agree with you.  He has acknowledged he was in the wrong -- why can't you?
> 
> 
> It's worth bringing this point up again since you prolly missed it last time --
> 
> If this country were attacked by the nation of Generica and Generica won the war and was now patrolling the streets with an occupying military force, would you be out there Quislinging for them?
> 
> -- Because that's exactly what this paramilitary mentality police disease is doing.  There's no difference except they don't represent the nation of Generica.  They represent the Nation of Testosterone.
> 
> ​Police are supposed to be public *servants *-- not your fucking daddy who delivers regular whippings.
> 
> >> The two officers in this brief video represent two different policing styles, two different mindsets that officers use as they interact with civilians: *the Guardian and the Warrior*. As a former police officer and current policing scholar, I know that an officer’s mindset has tremendous impact on police/civilian encounters. I’ve described the Guardian and Warrior mindsets at some length here and here; for now, suffice to say that the right mindset can de-escalate tense situations, induce compliance, and increase community trust over the long-term. The kids interacting with the first officer were excited, but not upset; they remained cooperative. Had they gone home at that moment, they’d have a story for their friends and family, but it would be a story that happened to have the police in it rather than being a story about the police.
> 
> The wrong mindset, on the other hand, can exacerbate a tense encounter, produce resistance, and lead to entirely avoidable violence. It can, and has, caused longterm damage to police/community relations. We shouldn’t be surprised that the kids Corporal Casebolt was yelling at weren’t eager to do what he was ordering them to do—no one likes being cursed at and disrespected in front of their peers, and people of all ages, especially teenagers, resent being treated unjustly. That resentment can lead to resistance, and Police Warriors—taught to exercise unquestioned command over a scene—overcome resistance by using force.
> 
> Although the short video does not provide a complete picture of the scene, it appears likely that force in this case could have been avoided. Consider how Corporal Casebolt took issue with the way a group of girls standing on the sidewalk some distance away were “running their mouths,” so he yelled at them: “Leave!” and “Get your ass gone!” As one bikini-clad girl, 15-year-old Dajerria Becton, did exactly that, Corporal Casebolt stopped her—possibly after some verbal exchange not captured by the camera—and wrestled her to the ground. When quickly approached by two young men who appear unhappy with his treatment of Becton, he unholstered his firearm almost two seconds after those two young men began backing away from him. About ten seconds later, as Becton continued to sit on the ground where he left her, Corporal Casebolt again grabbed her and forced her down, pushing her face into the ground and planting a knee in her back as she cried. The kids now have a story about an officer, and it may well be one that sours their faith in police for years to come.
> 
> What should officers do in similar situations? For starters, they must realize that the public—even a group of non-compliant teenagers—are not an enemy to be vanquished, but civilians to be protected, to the extent possible, from indignity and harm. A Guardian mindset encourages officers to be “procedurally just,” to ensure that their encounters with civilians are empowering, fair, respectful and considerate. Research of police and military encounters strongly suggests that officers are most effective at fostering goodwill and reducing antagonism when they approach each encounter with the goal of building civilian trust. << ---- What Went Wrong in McKinney​Oh, that's by a guy who "wore the uniform" btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ::::wwwhoooosssh::::
> 
> That entire point just sailed right by you, did it?  SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your problem right here in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread was started by second guessing the actions of an office who was trying to get control of a situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go watch the video and note the cop who appears between 0:35 and 0:40.  He's approached closely enough that you an hear his tone of voice in conversation.  He's got a willing audience, voluntarily conversing in a rational maner as if they're all human beings.  THAT is having a situation under control.  Suddenly at 0:48 in comes Batman Casebolt, screaming at people, cursing at kids in front of the whole neighborhood and then assaulting two young teenage girls in bathing suits.  THAT is taking a situation *out of* control.
> 
> Here's what you authoritarian slaves don't get: you don't "get control" of an ordinary situation by force and you sure as fuck don't earn any kind of respect busting heads.  Casebolt, and he ALONE, made this into a story and damn near incited a riot.  Had anyone in the area been taking the advice of the gun nutters on this forum and played the part of "good guy with a gun", he could have got himself shot, and it would have arguably been justified.
> 
> The situation was _already _in control.  Casebolt did all he could to undermine that.  Which is why he's unemployed right now, and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I didn't see any blood in the video, who got their head busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make that twice.
> 
> Btw about that "poor misunderstood storm trooper" rant   he was allowed to resign and thereby keep his pension, instead of getting fired.  But nooo, that's not enough...
Click to expand...


No I didn't miss a thing, monday morning quarterbacks are perfect, just like you.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
Click to expand...


Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.
Click to expand...

In this case his own chief pointed at him as the bad guy. Thats why he doesnt have a job as a cop anymore.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
Click to expand...




The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael ("Big Mike") Brown's conduct was an extreme departure from the "politeness" toward police which you recommend.
> 
> I agree with your advice to be polite in encounters with police -- but only when the police conduct calls for reciprocal politeness.  Otherwise a polite response to an unnecessarily oppressive or offensive demeanor amounts to slavish subservience which far too many contemporary cops seem to expect (See, _COPS,_ the tv "ride-along" documentary series).
> 
> Unfortunately too many cops are inclined fabricate charges against subjects who fail to behave subserviently toward them, a fact which to a significant extent has much to do with the presently emerging anti-police atmosphere.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that all or most cops are guilty of arrogant and/or generally rude conduct toward the public, but enough of them are to have alienated a substantial number of individuals who can recall having unpleasant encounters with nasty cops. And all it takes is one such encounter to form a lasting impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of why you politely comply regardless of the cops attitude, then you take it up with the department if need be.
Click to expand...


--- assuming they even identify who the fuck they are...


OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.
Click to expand...


That's because there is no particular reason to be videographing ordinary mundane events.  When events get extraordinary, that's when the video rolls.


I mean ----------- duh?


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.
Click to expand...


No reason to record a cop behaving like he should. It's the asshole "Cops Gone Wild" that get recorded. and they don't generally give much warning before they go nuts. Would you prefer every cop be recorded by citizens all the time so we get the assaults recorded from the very beginning?


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael ("Big Mike") Brown's conduct was an extreme departure from the "politeness" toward police which you recommend.
> 
> I agree with your advice to be polite in encounters with police -- but only when the police conduct calls for reciprocal politeness.  Otherwise a polite response to an unnecessarily oppressive or offensive demeanor amounts to slavish subservience which far too many contemporary cops seem to expect (See, _COPS,_ the tv "ride-along" documentary series).
> 
> Unfortunately too many cops are inclined fabricate charges against subjects who fail to behave subserviently toward them, a fact which to a significant extent has much to do with the presently emerging anti-police atmosphere.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that all or most cops are guilty of arrogant and/or generally rude conduct toward the public, but enough of them are to have alienated a substantial number of individuals who can recall having unpleasant encounters with nasty cops. And all it takes is one such encounter to form a lasting impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of why you politely comply regardless of the cops attitude, then you take it up with the department if need be. The police in the small town I live near have a very bad reputation if you go by what people say, yet in my few encounters with them I have seen nothing but professionalism and a generally good attitude.
Click to expand...

Do you immediately give them a BJ as well or do wait for them to push your head towards their groin area which would indicate they are granting permission?


----------



## Steinlight

BULLDOG said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
Click to expand...

He was charged with battery? I was unaware of this.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
Click to expand...


Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.


----------



## BULLDOG

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael ("Big Mike") Brown's conduct was an extreme departure from the "politeness" toward police which you recommend.
> 
> I agree with your advice to be polite in encounters with police -- but only when the police conduct calls for reciprocal politeness.  Otherwise a polite response to an unnecessarily oppressive or offensive demeanor amounts to slavish subservience which far too many contemporary cops seem to expect (See, _COPS,_ the tv "ride-along" documentary series).
> 
> Unfortunately too many cops are inclined fabricate charges against subjects who fail to behave subserviently toward them, a fact which to a significant extent has much to do with the presently emerging anti-police atmosphere.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that all or most cops are guilty of arrogant and/or generally rude conduct toward the public, but enough of them are to have alienated a substantial number of individuals who can recall having unpleasant encounters with nasty cops. And all it takes is one such encounter to form a lasting impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of why you politely comply regardless of the cops attitude, then you take it up with the department if need be. The police in the small town I live near have a very bad reputation if you go by what people say, yet in my few encounters with them I have seen nothing but professionalism and a generally good attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you immediately give them a BJ as well or do wait for them to push your head towards their groin area which would indicate they are granting permission?
Click to expand...



OK would never hesitate on something like that. He sees that as his patriotic duty.


----------



## Steinlight

BULLDOG said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
Click to expand...

He was charged with battery? I was unaware of this.


----------



## BULLDOG

Steinlight said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was charged with battery? I was unaware of this.
Click to expand...



I didn't say he was charged with battery, dumbass. However, the girls parents haven't decided how far they are going to pursue the situation yet. That is certainly a possibility


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
Click to expand...



Don't you have a truther rally, or a bigfoot convention you should be preparing for?


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason to record a cop behaving like he should. It's the asshole "Cops Gone Wild" that get recorded. and they don't generally give much warning before they go nuts. Would you prefer every cop be recorded by citizens all the time so we get the assaults recorded from the very beginning?
Click to expand...


That would beat the hell out of the out of context crap that everyone is so willing to judge. How many millions of police encounters do you think occur to get the few videos everyone is so riled up about?


----------



## Steinlight

BULLDOG said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was charged with battery? I was unaware of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was charged with battery, dumbass. However, the girls parents haven't decided how far they are going to pursue the situation yet. That is certainly a possibility
Click to expand...

Oh I got you. You are some fucking douchcanoe talking out of his ass on the internet. Thanks for letting me know. Freaking hilarious watching an idiot like you trying to pretend to be a lawyer


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason to record a cop behaving like he should. It's the asshole "Cops Gone Wild" that get recorded. and they don't generally give much warning before they go nuts. Would you prefer every cop be recorded by citizens all the time so we get the assaults recorded from the very beginning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would beat the hell out of the out of context crap that everyone is so willing to judge. How many millions of police encounters do you think occur to get the few videos everyone is so riled up about?
Click to expand...



Using your logic, Jeffery Dahmer eating people wasn't a big deal because it was, after all,  just one person out of all the millions in the country.   Newsflash dumbass. Bad behavior matters. Especially if we are paying them and giving them a badge.


----------



## Steinlight

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how those videos never capture the entire encounter from beginning to end. They always seem to pick up somewhere in the middle after the situation has been escalated. The cop is always pointed to as the bad guy by you folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason to record a cop behaving like he should. It's the asshole "Cops Gone Wild" that get recorded. and they don't generally give much warning before they go nuts. Would you prefer every cop be recorded by citizens all the time so we get the assaults recorded from the very beginning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would beat the hell out of the out of context crap that everyone is so willing to judge. How many millions of police encounters do you think occur to get the few videos everyone is so riled up about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, Jeffery Dahmer eating people wasn't a big deal because it was, after all,  just one person out of all the millions in the country.   Newsflash dumbass. Bad behavior matters. Especially if we are paying them and giving them a badge.
Click to expand...

Oh look, more bloviating from fuckface over here. Have anymore leagal opinions you want to pull out of your ass?


----------



## BULLDOG

Steinlight said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was charged with battery? I was unaware of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was charged with battery, dumbass. However, the girls parents haven't decided how far they are going to pursue the situation yet. That is certainly a possibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I got you. You are some fucking douchcanoe talking out of his ass on the internet. Thanks for letting me know. Freaking hilarious watching an idiot like you trying to pretend to be a lawyer
Click to expand...



Never implied I was a lawyer. Those things I linked are pretty much common knowledge. If I said we can only see the moon at night, would you accuse me of pretending to be an astronaut?


----------



## Steinlight

BULLDOG said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was charged with battery? I was unaware of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was charged with battery, dumbass. However, the girls parents haven't decided how far they are going to pursue the situation yet. That is certainly a possibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I got you. You are some fucking douchcanoe talking out of his ass on the internet. Thanks for letting me know. Freaking hilarious watching an idiot like you trying to pretend to be a lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never implied I was a lawyer. Those things I linked are pretty much common knowledge. If I said we can only see the moon at night, would you accuse me of pretending to be an astronaut?
Click to expand...

Yea, you are just an asshole on the internet slinging aids infested feces on the internet. If it is so fucking obvious, then why didn't they press charges?

The DA in McKinney ought to bring you in as a consultant


----------



## MikeK

OKTexas said:


> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.


Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.  

One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.

Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)

A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
Click to expand...


I predicted waaaay back on page 1 here that some assclown would be in to Blame O'bama, but at least three other assclowns beat you to it.

But DO go on... what exactly did The Obama do or say about this pool party?


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
Click to expand...



Casebolt unfortunately bought into this "warrior" mentality that has poisoned the police profession into too often acting as some autonomous paramilitary occupying force fighting against the public instead of for them.  He's done us a favor by demonstrating where that leads.  The other 11 McKinney cops, by contrast, or at least the one we can see up close, demonstrate why that warrior approach isn't even _effective _-- let alone its illegality.

It's genuinely hard to believe there are still apologists trying to get him off the hook here, even after he's admitted and apologized.  That takes a special kind of Obtuse.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those that actually dug deeper and not listen to libtarded news it is clear. Good police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex police officer. The baboon is no longer employed. Seems you didnt dig deep enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ex-police officer whose own Chief described the actions as "indefensible" and who's already resigned and apologized, admitting through his attorney that he cracked under the pressure.  In other words both of them stating the obvious about what the video already shows.
Click to expand...

If I was part of this town the first thing I would do is demand this chief of police be let go for being a giant pussy and not standing up for his officer who did NOTHING wrong.


----------



## thanatos144

fbj said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a piece of work, the cop told the girl to leave the area at least three times, he didn't touch her till she stopped and kept running her mouth. If the little bitch had complied with the legal commands of the officer she would have never been cuffed, some people just are too fucking stupid to breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that justifies a grown man sitting on top of a 15 old girl?   You sound retarded too
Click to expand...

he didn't sit on her... Lying only shows how stupid you truly are


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
Click to expand...

Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.


----------



## MaryL

Vandalshandle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is pretty much what all whites in the South was saying about the civil rights movement from 1954 to around 1970.
Click to expand...

My guess is you are a white or black ideologue. Casting aspersions. What bothers me is the emphasis on race and police brutality when blacks are by far the biggest threats to themselves, and secondly, what about white suspects  and police use of force?  I suspect there are just as many as black. So I question the press, people like you, anyone that  is so credulous and gullible as to swallow the editorializing and propaganda of the liberal press. Shame on you people.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like you get pretty angry when white males are shown they are not worthy of respect dont you?
Click to expand...

Racists like you are funny...... Tell me fool why is it you support more and more black killings??


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
Click to expand...

Never tire of watching you lose it when you are shown a liar LMAO You truly are pathetic.


----------



## thanatos144

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, I am off to the library. I need to find a copy of the constitution, and black out the First Amendment, since Ok says that it is no longer operative.....


Hey dummy congress didn't tell her she couldn't say stupid shit that was inciting and get manhandled for the thug bitch she was.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see that.  That's exactly why I say it's good to know who's got my back and who the authoritarian bootlickers are.  You've self-identified as the latter.  So no, fuck *you*.
> 
> El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is funny as hell.
> 
> The concept is simple.
> 
> If approached by police, comply and be polite.
> If you disagree with the officer, comply and be polite.
> If you don't like the offices actions, comply and be polite.
> Failure to do so can result in immediate and possibly serious consequences, so comply and be polite.
> If you want to bitch and complain, do it to his superiors after the fact, but comply and be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must have passed that law when I wasn't looking.
> 
> "Article 56.8. Impoliteness. Failure to be polite to an officer of the law is punishable by a term of not less than one year, and not more than five years. Aggravated impoliteness shall be punished by a term of not less than seven years, and more than ten years."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it wasn't Article 47.9: Antigravity Ordinance:   "No, person, upon being grabbed by her hair and slammed to the ground by an officer engaging in assault, shall comply with the Law of Gravity and fall to the ground, thereby making the officer look aggressive and rendering the task of authoritarian bootlicker apologists more complex.  Failure to comply with the Antigravity Ordinance shall be a misdemeanor, except where the offender is a 'bitch' in a bathing suit" where it shall be a felony punishable by thirty years imprisonment".
Click to expand...

 Still lying about the hair huh??? Pathetic.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
Click to expand...


Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
Be a man and say what you mean.

I hate fucking n*****s!


----------



## MaryL

MikeK said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason this situation got any media attention at all. It is the videotaped bizarre conduct of an out-of-control cop who seems to be acting out some macho/authoritarian fantasy.
Click to expand...

I understand that he had just came from a suicide call, and was stressed out. He was a human being not a Robocop. Most cops all have this power/control dominance thing as part of their psyche. But then again when you are expected to make perfect decisions  on the fly dealing with wife beaters, hit and run drivers, child molesters, drunk drivers and various other meatheads and make a mistake, it is easy to criticize AFTER the fact. It's like the media screens the race of the accused and only focuses on minorities  the and ignores the overall context  or other races. This guy was  black, include HIM that guy was white, ignore him. That other black guy, lets run him  as our first topic  and use inflammatory rhetoric. Damn that is piss poor reportage. And it's sooo freekin obvious.


----------



## thanatos144

OKTexas said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where did I say the police are above the law. I simply offered common sense advise on how to deal with encounters with them, it's never failed me. You don't have to follow it, then you might end up like Michael Brown, he had a lets get tough with the cops attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael ("Big Mike") Brown's conduct was an extreme departure from the "politeness" toward police which you recommend.
> 
> I agree with your advice to be polite in encounters with police -- but only when the police conduct calls for reciprocal politeness.  Otherwise a polite response to an unnecessarily oppressive or offensive demeanor amounts to slavish subservience which far too many contemporary cops seem to expect (See, _COPS,_ the tv "ride-along" documentary series).
> 
> Unfortunately too many cops are inclined fabricate charges against subjects who fail to behave subserviently toward them, a fact which to a significant extent has much to do with the presently emerging anti-police atmosphere.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that all or most cops are guilty of arrogant and/or generally rude conduct toward the public, but enough of them are to have alienated a substantial number of individuals who can recall having unpleasant encounters with nasty cops. And all it takes is one such encounter to form a lasting impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of why you politely comply regardless of the cops attitude, then you take it up with the department if need be. The police in the small town I live near have a very bad reputation if you go by what people say, yet in my few encounters with them I have seen nothing but professionalism and a generally good attitude.
Click to expand...

Liberals are fools.... they honestly get surprised that when they call police Racists Pigs the police get irritated......


----------



## Vandalshandle

MaryL said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason this situation got any media attention at all. It is the videotaped bizarre conduct of an out-of-control cop who seems to be acting out some macho/authoritarian fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that he had just came from a suicide call, and was stressed out. He was a human being not a Robocop. Most cops all have this power/control dominance thing as part of their psyche. But then again when you are expected to make perfect decisions  on the fly dealing with wife beaters, hit and run drivers, child molesters, drunk drivers and various other meatheads and make a mistake, it is easy to criticize AFTER the fact.
Click to expand...


Well, it wasn't criticism, so much as it was the chief telling him, "Hand me you badge, gun, and utility belt and get the hell out of here, before you get my ass fired, too. I'll give you your pension if you do. If you don't, I'll keep the pension and fire your ass."


----------



## Kondor3

Vandalshandle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason this situation got any media attention at all. It is the videotaped bizarre conduct of an out-of-control cop who seems to be acting out some macho/authoritarian fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that he had just came from a suicide call, and was stressed out. He was a human being not a Robocop. Most cops all have this power/control dominance thing as part of their psyche. But then again when you are expected to make perfect decisions  on the fly dealing with wife beaters, hit and run drivers, child molesters, drunk drivers and various other meatheads and make a mistake, it is easy to criticize AFTER the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it wasn't criticism, so much as it was the chief telling him, "Hand me you badge, gun, and utility belt and get the hell out of here, before you get my ass fired, too. I'll give you your pension if you do. If you don't, I'll keep the pension and fire your ass."
Click to expand...

Yes... that seems likely...


----------



## MaryL

These were not children and they were in need of restraint. This cop overacted. And no one got hurt, This is so petty. These kids parents aught to be ashamed, these young people should be ashamed. Officer losing his job over this is also a big over reaction. This  kind of crap is probably what caused that attack on a Texas police station the other day, over reactions and hysterical pandering by the liberal  media that fed the flames of riots in Maryland or Missouri. The media need some self restraint or a leash.


----------



## Vandalshandle

MaryL said:


> These were not children and they were in need of restraint. This cop overacted. And no one got hurt, This is so petty. These kids parents aught to be ashamed, these young people should be ashamed. Officer losing his job over this is also a big over reaction. *This  kind of crap is probably what caused that attack on a Texas police station the other day*, over reactions and hysterical pandering by the liberal  media that fed the flames of riots in Maryland or Missouri. The media need some self restraint or a leash.



Mary, I never figured you to be an absolute nut......

I'll know better in the future.


----------



## MaryL

Vandalshandle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason this situation got any media attention at all. It is the videotaped bizarre conduct of an out-of-control cop who seems to be acting out some macho/authoritarian fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that he had just came from a suicide call, and was stressed out. He was a human being not a Robocop. Most cops all have this power/control dominance thing as part of their psyche. But then again when you are expected to make perfect decisions  on the fly dealing with wife beaters, hit and run drivers, child molesters, drunk drivers and various other meatheads and make a mistake, it is easy to criticize AFTER the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it wasn't criticism, so much as it was the chief telling him, "Hand me you badge, gun, and utility belt and get the hell out of here, before you get my ass fired, too. I'll give you your pension if you do. If you don't, I'll keep the pension and fire your ass."
Click to expand...

No elaborations, just...pointless ridicule. OK, there is a topic here, not going to get personal.


----------



## OKTexas

MikeK said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
Click to expand...


You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
Click to expand...


Casebolt isn't black.





thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my understanding of the root cause of the whole incident, is that a party was being held by the neighborhood, and some kids from outside the neighborhood crashed the party.
> Is this correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear whether anyone "crashed" a party, or simply _went_ to one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those that actually dug deeper and not listen to libtarded news it is clear. Good police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex police officer. The baboon is no longer employed. Seems you didnt dig deep enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ex-police officer whose own Chief described the actions as "indefensible" and who's already resigned and apologized, admitting through his attorney that he cracked under the pressure.  In other words both of them stating the obvious about what the video already shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was part of this town the first thing I would do is demand this chief of police be let go for being a giant pussy and not standing up for his officer who did NOTHING wrong.
Click to expand...


And you'd get laughed out of town like you're laughed at here.

The Chief *did *stand up for his officers.  "I had twelve officers at the scene and eleven of  performed according to their training".

If Casebolt "did nothing wrong", then the other 11 should have been fired, right Dropout?  Because he and they were doing entirely different things.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
Click to expand...


Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Well, Mary, you are going to have to get used to being ridiculed if you start posting that a delusional guy who his father says "heard voices in his head" who shot up a police station, had any connection to, "hysterical pandering by liberal media". For one thing, we can hear all that crap all day long on AM radio. For another, you are getting dangerously close to delusional, yourself.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predicted waaaay back on page 1 here that some assclown would be in to Blame O'bama, but at least three other assclowns beat you to it.
> 
> But DO go on... what exactly did The Obama do or say about this pool party?
Click to expand...


I didn't bring the mulatto messiah into the conversation, I simply responded to someone who did. Don't like it, TS.


----------



## Vandalshandle

"mulatto messiah". 

interesting. How about "Muslim Mulatto Messiah". Be PROUD of your bigotry, OK!


----------



## OKTexas

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
Click to expand...


I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is the press got hot video and held hands with black ideologues without all the facts. Who needs facts? This one issue is SOO petty, it is mind boggling it  got this much attention. ISIS is committing mass murder. But we got this? Over reach, big time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason this situation got any media attention at all. It is the videotaped bizarre conduct of an out-of-control cop who seems to be acting out some macho/authoritarian fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that he had just came from a suicide call, and was stressed out. He was a human being not a Robocop.
Click to expand...


He did say that as part of his defense, actually two suicide calls, but it doesn't really add up.  One of the calls was a completed suicide where the guy blew his own head off at home and he had to console the widow and family; in the other, he said he had to talk a girl out of committing suicide, and did so successfully.  

Which is great, but the weird part is, those fresh experiences require _*empathy*_ --not aggression, which makes his attitude on the scene even stranger.  It's almost as if he felt cheated by the suicide calls denying him the opportunity to bust heads and was going to finally take it out on these teenagers.  Now if he had just come from some scene with actual bad guys in it, I could see how the adrenaline might carry over.  But his story implies the opposite.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
Click to expand...


Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
So much for that theory.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
Click to expand...


You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.
Click to expand...


There is.  But the video showed more than enough to put him in the unemployment line.  Any charges remain in the future for now.  And that's fine, at least a menace is off the street, and that was the immediate concern.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
Click to expand...


And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Asclepias said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think white people get it. I dont say this to be insulting. For centuries police have brutalized and preyed upon the Black community without regard to innocence or guilt.....
> --DMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about black people who prey and brutalize each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing you say about whites that prey and brutalize each other. What does that have to do with cops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are the leaders of the white community going to address the epidemic of white on white crime? Don't they care about their community? Are they just going to be victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their leaders dont care. They will never address the drug usuage, crime, and mental instability prevalent in the white community. They will just do what they have always done.  They will blame the Black man. They never take responsibility.
Click to expand...


Are you a real person or a spambot?


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
Click to expand...


Don't give up your day job and go into constitutional law for a living, OK.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple thing, police are human, of course you have never done anything that seemed right at the time but later regretted it, right? The guy was officer of the year at one time, should one incident where no one was hurt end his career? Demanding perfection of any human will lead to certain disappointment. But then you have a record of demanding perfection of people you disagree with, so never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is.  But the video showed more than enough to put him in the unemployment line.  Any charges remain in the future for now.  And that's fine, at least a menace is off the street, and that was the immediate concern.
Click to expand...


Administrative leave or modified duty could have done the same and preserved the rights of the officer. I know, I know according to you folks he has no rights, justice would be you finding yourself in a similar situation, with the same results.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casebolt's career was ended because he manifested an erratic form of behavior which, if they had tolerated it and allowed him to continue, could have negatively affected his superiors' perceived ability to manage.  He presented himself as a loose cannon and the bosses have no way of being sure he won't do it again.
> 
> One possibility is Casebolt has lapsed into a psychopathic frame of mind, which that occupation is capable of inducing.
> 
> Another possibility is he's using steroids, or he's been experimenting with methamphetamine seized from a dealer.  (Don't think it doesn't happen!)
> 
> A third possibility is Casebolt has been a developing screwball for some time now and he's finally overdone it and got caught on camera.  There are a lot of bad cops out there who will continue to harm people with their malfeasance and brutal disposition until someone points a lens at them.  So the time when they finally get caught is not necessarily their only turn at bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is.  But the video showed more than enough to put him in the unemployment line.  Any charges remain in the future for now.  And that's fine, at least a menace is off the street, and that was the immediate concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Administrative leave or modified duty could have done the same and preserved the rights of the officer. I know, I know according to you folks he has no rights, justice would be you finding yourself in a similar situation, with the same results.
Click to expand...



Here is what the Supreme Court has to say on the subject, OK:

Court Flipping the bird at a cop doesn t warrant arrest - U.S. News


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up your day job and go into constitutional law for a living, OK.
Click to expand...


This situation has nothing to do with the Constitution, it does however have everything to do with a mob of unruly teens who think they're above the law.


----------



## Vandalshandle

And, here is another case where a cop suffered the consequences of disrespecting a citizen;

Profanity-laced YouTube video gets officer fired - U.S. News


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is.  But the video showed more than enough to put him in the unemployment line.  Any charges remain in the future for now.  And that's fine, at least a menace is off the street, and that was the immediate concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Administrative leave or modified duty could have done the same and preserved the rights of the officer. I know, I know according to you folks he has no rights, justice would be you finding yourself in a similar situation, with the same results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the Supreme Court has to say on the subject, OK:
> 
> Court Flipping the bird at a cop doesn t warrant arrest - U.S. News
Click to expand...


Maybe you should read your own links, the supreme court didn't rule in that case.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up your day job and go into constitutional law for a living, OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This situation has nothing to do with the Constitution, it does however have everything to do with a mob of unruly teens who think they're above the law.
Click to expand...


What you call "mouthing off", and 'disorderly conduct", a federal Court calls "freedom of speech"...and just in case you are still not convinced, then I guess that you can cite the charges that the DA has filed against a single one of the citizens involved.

I'm waiting.....


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is.  But the video showed more than enough to put him in the unemployment line.  Any charges remain in the future for now.  And that's fine, at least a menace is off the street, and that was the immediate concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Administrative leave or modified duty could have done the same and preserved the rights of the officer. I know, I know according to you folks he has no rights, justice would be you finding yourself in a similar situation, with the same results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the Supreme Court has to say on the subject, OK:
> 
> Court Flipping the bird at a cop doesn t warrant arrest - U.S. News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read your own links, the supreme court didn't rule in that case.
Click to expand...


Oh, my! Since I said the Supreme Court, and not a Federal court, then that destroys my entire argument, doesn't it?


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> And, here is another case where a cop suffered the consequences of disrespecting a citizen;
> 
> Profanity-laced YouTube video gets officer fired - U.S. News



Too freaking funny, a 17 year old teen fighting with one office, gets cussed and called names by another, poor baby I'm very sure the punk didn't learn one new word. Of course the punk resisting was glossed over.


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up your day job and go into constitutional law for a living, OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This situation has nothing to do with the Constitution, it does however have everything to do with a mob of unruly teens who think they're above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call "mouthing off", and 'disorderly conduct", a federal Court calls "freedom of speech"...and just in case you are still not convinced, then I guess that you can cite the charges that the DA has filed against a single one of the citizens involved.
> 
> I'm waiting.....
Click to expand...


Sorry you have such a short memory, we've already covered that ground.


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is another case where a cop suffered the consequences of disrespecting a citizen;
> 
> Profanity-laced YouTube video gets officer fired - U.S. News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too freaking funny, a 17 year old teen fighting with one office, gets cussed and called names by another, poor baby I'm very sure the punk didn't learn one new word. Of course the punk resisting was glossed over.
Click to expand...


Well, it certainly appears that the officer's superiors agree with the citizen!


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
Click to expand...


"And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.

Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.

By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*

​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.

Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.

Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.

And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.


I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?


----------



## Vandalshandle

OKTexas said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up your day job and go into constitutional law for a living, OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This situation has nothing to do with the Constitution, it does however have everything to do with a mob of unruly teens who think they're above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call "mouthing off", and 'disorderly conduct", a federal Court calls "freedom of speech"...and just in case you are still not convinced, then I guess that you can cite the charges that the DA has filed against a single one of the citizens involved.
> 
> I'm waiting.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you have such a short memory, we've already covered that ground.
Click to expand...



...and yet, you can not come up with a reason why the police department, nor the courts, agree with your position, other than you conjecture that they are all under some sort of liberal conspiracy that they are afraid to go up against.

Ok. That theory, and $15 will get you a latte at Starbucks!


----------



## Vandalshandle

...the cop telling the sitting teens that he will make them "...fucking run around in the sun with 30 pounds of goddamned gear ...." Is enough to get him fired, alone. Our commander at the Aux. made it clear from day one that she had better not even hear a "damn" or a "hell" in the Field Office Room, and citizens are not even allowed in there.


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, there is no way to be sure because left wing assholes refuse to wait on an investigation before passing judgment, as is normal for the left, they want instant gratification. Real adults are willing to wait and see what is shown in an investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.... we have _video_.  There's your investigation.  It's all Conley and Casebolt needed for both of them to agree that he fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have partial video and there is an investigation ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is.  But the video showed more than enough to put him in the unemployment line.  Any charges remain in the future for now.  And that's fine, at least a menace is off the street, and that was the immediate concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Administrative leave or modified duty could have done the same and preserved the rights of the officer. I know, I know according to you folks he has no rights, justice would be you finding yourself in a similar situation, with the same results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the Supreme Court has to say on the subject, OK:
> 
> Court Flipping the bird at a cop doesn t warrant arrest - U.S. News
Click to expand...


Well considering he was told he was free to go after the initial stop he wasn't arrested for flipping off the officer, he was arrested for what he said at the end of it. The court didn't say the man wasn't disorderly they only ruled on the probable cause for the stop. Carry on.


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is another case where a cop suffered the consequences of disrespecting a citizen;
> 
> Profanity-laced YouTube video gets officer fired - U.S. News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too freaking funny, a 17 year old teen fighting with one office, gets cussed and called names by another, poor baby I'm very sure the punk didn't learn one new word. Of course the punk resisting was glossed over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly appears that the officer's superiors agree with the citizen!
Click to expand...


Why do you continue to ignore the obvious? The punk was resisting arrest and fighting with the officer. I also asked you two questions earlier in the thread and you didn't answer them, would the truth make you uncomfortable?


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
Click to expand...

Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.


----------



## OKTexas

Vandalshandle said:


> ...the cop telling the sitting teens that he will make them "...fucking run around in the sun with 30 pounds of goddamned gear ...." Is enough to get him fired, alone. Our commander at the Aux. made it clear from day one that she had better not even hear a "damn" or a "hell" in the Field Office Room, and citizens are not even allowed in there.



You might want to get your hearing checked, he said they were making him do that, not the other way round.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.
Click to expand...


Heavy denialist too.  The Chief and even the cop himself have admitted he was off his nut -- yet he's still trying to defend the indefensible.  Takes a special kind of stupid.  And now he's trying to run away to some unrelated case since he took the wrong side in this one.  Pretty damn sad.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heavy denialist too.  The Chief and even the cop himself have admitted he was off his nut -- yet he's still trying to defend the indefensible.  Takes a special kind of stupid.  And now he's trying to run away to some unrelated case since he took the wrong side in this one.  Pretty damn sad.
Click to expand...

You can tell he is an idiot because he is the only fool contradicting what the officer and his chief said themselves. You cant buy stupidity like that. Its definitely genetic..


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
Click to expand...


Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heavy denialist too.  The Chief and even the cop himself have admitted he was off his nut -- yet he's still trying to defend the indefensible.  Takes a special kind of stupid.  And now he's trying to run away to some unrelated case since he took the wrong side in this one.  Pretty damn sad.
Click to expand...


Hey dummy, I didn't bring up the unrelated, the let's pretend cop did.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?
Click to expand...


What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?

Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heavy denialist too.  The Chief and even the cop himself have admitted he was off his nut -- yet he's still trying to defend the indefensible.  Takes a special kind of stupid.  And now he's trying to run away to some unrelated case since he took the wrong side in this one.  Pretty damn sad.
Click to expand...


Well, I am done with arguing with Mr. Stop sign, and the master of sentence parsing. I really don't care, since I know that the law and the courts agree with me, which means that the fabric of American society agrees with me. Mr. OK can deal with his frustrations of being on the losing side of the law in any way he chooses. I rest easy knowing that, as a citizen, no one can take away my freedom to speak. Also, I have witnessed, when growing up in the South, decades of people defying unconstitutional police actions, and the fascists always loose in the end. I grew up watching police send dogs and spray protesters with fire hoses, all in the name of ending  "disorderly conduct". Even the feds did it against Kent State. They were wrong then, and they are wrong, now. And not even Tex and OK have the law perverted enough to change that.

Of course, as soon as the McKinney PD rehires this unemployed cop, I will be forced to eat these words. I figure that the odds of that are pretty much the same as the Chicago Cubs winning this year's World Series.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heavy denialist too.  The Chief and even the cop himself have admitted he was off his nut -- yet he's still trying to defend the indefensible.  Takes a special kind of stupid.  And now he's trying to run away to some unrelated case since he took the wrong side in this one.  Pretty damn sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am done with arguing with Mr. Stop sign, and the master of sentence parsing. I really don't care, since I know that the law and the courts agree with me, which means that the fabric of American society agrees with me. Mr. OK can deal with his frustrations of being on the losing side of the law in any way he chooses. I rest easy knowing that, as a citizen, no one can take away my freedom to speak. Also, I have witnessed, when growing up in the South, decades of people defying unconstitutional police actions, and the fascists always loose in the end. I grew up watching police send dogs and spray protesters with fire hoses, all in the name of ending  "disorderly conduct". Even the feds did it against Kent State. They were wrong then, and they are wrong, now. And not even Tex and OK have the law perverted enough to change that.
> 
> Of course, as soon as the McKinney PD rehires this unemployed cop, I will be forced to eat these words. I figure that the odds of that are pretty much the same as the Chicago Cubs winning this year's World Series.
Click to expand...


Careful with your wording -- the Cubs are quite strong right now.  It could happen.

Actually the news may get worse --- I read that Casebolt has been hired by Sheriff Joe Awacko out your way.  It wasn't a reliable source but if true, there could be a disorderly cop in your state's future...


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?
> 
> Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.
Click to expand...


You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okie is a fucking idiot. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heavy denialist too.  The Chief and even the cop himself have admitted he was off his nut -- yet he's still trying to defend the indefensible.  Takes a special kind of stupid.  And now he's trying to run away to some unrelated case since he took the wrong side in this one.  Pretty damn sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am done with arguing with Mr. Stop sign, and the master of sentence parsing. I really don't care, since I know that the law and the courts agree with me, which means that the fabric of American society agrees with me. Mr. OK can deal with his frustrations of being on the losing side of the law in any way he chooses. I rest easy knowing that, as a citizen, no one can take away my freedom to speak. Also, I have witnessed, when growing up in the South, decades of people defying unconstitutional police actions, and the fascists always loose in the end. I grew up watching police send dogs and spray protesters with fire hoses, all in the name of ending  "disorderly conduct". Even the feds did it against Kent State. They were wrong then, and they are wrong, now. And not even Tex and OK have the law perverted enough to change that.
> 
> Of course, as soon as the McKinney PD rehires this unemployed cop, I will be forced to eat these words. I figure that the odds of that are pretty much the same as the Chicago Cubs winning this year's World Series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful with your wording -- the Cubs are quite strong right now.  It could happen.
> 
> Actually the news may get worse --- I read that Casebolt has been hired by Sheriff Joe Awacko out your way.  It wasn't a reliable source but if true, there could be a disorderly cop in your state's future...
Click to expand...


I'm not worried. Phoenix is a long way from Tucson, and Sheriff Joe has become a caricature of himself. He is costing Phoenix millions to keep him where he is, and his time is just about done. I don't think that he can possibly be reelected. He is actually sort of a scaled down version of Bull Conner from the 1950's. We all knew that the train had left the station without the baggage when he started investigating Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?
> 
> Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?
Click to expand...

I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?
> 
> Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.
Click to expand...


I guess you didn't notice the second officer running in the same direction. You folks really are pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?
> 
> Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice the second officer running in the same direction. You folks really are pathetic.
Click to expand...

Yeah I did. I think he was trying to catch the idiot feral monkey.


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I've watched it for the 4th time, still haven't seen a punch and you still can't see or hear what she said or did to be taken into custody, did you notice a second officer is the one who cuffed her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?
> 
> Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice the second officer running in the same direction. You folks really are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did. I think he was trying to catch the idiot feral monkey.
Click to expand...


Right, that's why he ran right past him when he fell. Truth really means nothing to you, does it?


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she _did _was walk away.  What she _said, _if anything_, _is inaudible but also irrelevant since there's nothing one can _say_ that deserves assault.  Or even arrest.  So you agree there's no reason for Casebolt to be assaulting her.  Now how about his Disorderly Conduct?
> 
> Yes, a second officer cuffs her.  Casebolt's cuffs are presumably already on another bystander.  Or perhaps he lost them doing his Batman Barrel-Roll®.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice the second officer running in the same direction. You folks really are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did. I think he was trying to catch the idiot feral monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, that's why he ran right past him when he fell. Truth really means nothing to you, does it?
Click to expand...

The truth is that he is no longer employed because he was acting like a monkey on meth with a gun. Simians like him shouldnt be allowed to have a badge and a gun. Good riddance.

The guy that ran past him was running for the porta pottie. He had the runs from too many doughnuts.


----------



## OKTexas

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what she did, it was off camera, and now a cop running and tripping is all of a sudden a Batman Barrel-Roll®, drama queen much?
> 
> 
> 
> I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice the second officer running in the same direction. You folks really are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did. I think he was trying to catch the idiot feral monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, that's why he ran right past him when he fell. Truth really means nothing to you, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is that he is no longer employed because he was acting like a monkey on meth with a gun. Simians like him shouldnt be allowed to have a badge and a gun. Good riddance.
Click to expand...


Well you should rest easy tonight, I have several guns and a license to carry them.


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated earlier it looked more like a male chimp attempting to establish dominance. A monkey roll. All he forgot to do is slap the ground with his hands and howl but he did try his best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice the second officer running in the same direction. You folks really are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did. I think he was trying to catch the idiot feral monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, that's why he ran right past him when he fell. Truth really means nothing to you, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is that he is no longer employed because he was acting like a monkey on meth with a gun. Simians like him shouldnt be allowed to have a badge and a gun. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should rest easy tonight, I have several guns and a license to carry them.
Click to expand...

I always rest easy. You feral monkeys dont do much except talk shit online.  If you ever ventured out of your monkey enclosure at the zoo then I would just call animal control to handle you.


----------



## BULLDOG

thanatos144 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The fact that a cop tells you to do something does not automatically make it a "legal command".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that justifies a grown man sitting on top of a 15 old girl?   You sound retarded too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't sit on her... Lying only shows how stupid you truly are
Click to expand...



He kneeled on her back instead of sitting on her. Do you think that bit of nit picking makes what he did right?


----------



## BULLDOG

thanatos144 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
Click to expand...



A badge doesn't make them exempt.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Complied"?  "_*COMPLIED*_"??   She was already evacuating the area when Casebolt went and got her, pulled her back (by the hair) toward (fortunately) the camera shot.  Then he tells her to "get on the ground" -- while she's already on the ground.
> 
> And _then_ he gets up to brandish a gun on people stepping in when they see the assault, and leaves her alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time for her to get away.  Does she do so?  No, she stays where she is, probably frozen in fear for her life, whereupon he *returns to assault her further.*
> 
> Furthermore he's already acknowledged and apologized for being way out of line, as well as resigned, and may still be charged.
> 
> "Bitch"??  Holy *shit *dood, could you be any more of a racist prick?  That girl represents ALL of us who have ever been or might be attacked by what is supposed to be a public servant, but thinks they're some kind of military occupation force.  And _that's_ what you all a "bitch"??
> 
> Thanks for coming out.  Always good to know who's got my back -- and who the sycophants are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
Click to expand...



Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
Click to expand...



The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.


----------



## BULLDOG

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and *I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "And".... she's the one who was assaulted.  The main one anyway.  Read your own quote above.
> 
> Moreover she DID "do what she was told", lawful order or not, it was Casebolt who went and pulled her back to the scene while she's walking away.  MORE moreover, she was charged with absolutely nothing, so your sitting on the internet declaring "disorderly conduct" like some cyber-hangin' judge is worth ... just that.   Go get a job with McKinney PD if you want to apply it.
> 
> By the definition you supplied, there is indeed disorderly conduct captured on video.  Let's be clear where it is:  *2:17*
> 
> ​You can continue to lie about it but it's right there on video with audio.
> 
> Notice also while Casebolt is delivering his profanity-riddled rant, the group of half a dozen girls are off to the side, simply talking with each other, when he gets up and goes after them with the same verbal abuse.  Then notice that they disperse, and Dajeeria Becton is almost completely out of the frame -- in other words not only is she walking away per his request, she's gone further away than anybody else.  And yet at 2:53 Casebolt advances to her and PULLS HER BACK.
> 
> Continue to lie about it but it's right there for all to see.
> 
> And by the way 3:08 is where he punches Jahda Bakari in the face.  That's another assault.
> 
> 
> I still want to know who the fat fuck in the blue shorts is playing sidekick.  How come he isn't under arrest for interfering with a police officer?
Click to expand...



That guy was a Zimmerman-in-training.


----------



## Geaux4it

I'm just wondering why the future single mom didn't comply?  She deserved what she got. Later u. Life when her man beats her, this won't be that big of a deal

-Geaux


----------



## MikeK

Pogo said:


> He did say that as part of his defense, actually two suicide calls, but it doesn't really add up.  One of the calls was a completed suicide where the guy blew his own head off at home and he had to console the widow and family; in the other, he said he had to talk a girl out of committing suicide, and did so successfully.
> 
> Which is great, but the weird part is, those fresh experiences require _*empathy*_ --not aggression, which makes his attitude on the scene even stranger.  It's almost as if he felt cheated by the suicide calls denying him the opportunity to bust heads and was going to finally take it out on these teenagers.  Now if he had just come from some scene with actual bad guys in it, I could see how the adrenaline might carry over.  But his story implies the opposite.


Right on and well said!

The attempt to blame Casebolt's authoritarian outburst on some PTSD effect resulting from officially attending a couple of suicide cases seems rather desperate considering such exposure is a routine aspect of the police experience and something he should be thoroughly accustomed to by now.  And having observed the intensely aggressive nature of Casebolt's personality it's hard to associate him with the kind of sensitivity such an emotional response would necessitate.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I simply could not resist coming back one more time to quote the Right's explanation of the proper place of the police in our society!


----------



## thanatos144

BULLDOG said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A badge doesn't make them exempt.
Click to expand...

Then it is a good thing no cop was stupid here just dumb thugs who had shity parents.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

MikeK said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did say that as part of his defense, actually two suicide calls, but it doesn't really add up.  One of the calls was a completed suicide where the guy blew his own head off at home and he had to console the widow and family; in the other, he said he had to talk a girl out of committing suicide, and did so successfully.
> 
> Which is great, but the weird part is, those fresh experiences require _*empathy*_ --not aggression, which makes his attitude on the scene even stranger.  It's almost as if he felt cheated by the suicide calls denying him the opportunity to bust heads and was going to finally take it out on these teenagers.  Now if he had just come from some scene with actual bad guys in it, I could see how the adrenaline might carry over.  But his story implies the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on and well said!
> 
> The attempt to blame Casebolt's authoritarian outburst on some PTSD effect resulting from officially attending a couple of suicide cases seems rather desperate considering such exposure is a routine aspect of the police experience and something he should be thoroughly accustomed to by now.  And having observed the intensely aggressive nature of Casebolt's personality it's hard to associate him with the kind of sensitivity such an emotional response would necessitate.
Click to expand...

Moreover, like a minister said on TV yesterday, the cop had the CHOICE to refuse the call, but he didn't, so the whole thing falls short and REEKS of desperation. 

No one is buying the crap they're shoveling. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## RKMBrown

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your way.  But I have some good advice for you: If you ever are charged with a criminal offense do not have your lawyer friend represent you.
Click to expand...

Please provide a link to one person that has ever been convicted for touching / barely tugging on someone's arm in the manner that the officer did to that first boy.


----------



## RKMBrown

BULLDOG said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm touching someone's arm is not a potentially life-threatening act.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing something wrong. In her case...trespassing at a private pool and refusing to leave...3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, I did not know the difference between assault vs. battery, probably the common use of them together was my confusion.

Not ignoring anything.  Just did not see any harm in what he did to the first kid.  The harms were to the two ladies not that first boy.  I did not see a reason to pile on the bullshit accusations on top of the clear and obvious accusations.

IOW he started out ok... then went ballistic when the girls started yelling at him.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole, my response would be exactly the same if it were a white mouthy bitch trying to demonstrate to her friends how fucking tough she was. Ignorant assed monday morning quarterbacks like you and your dear leader are what's wrong with this country. You validate people disrespecting authority and cry your little commie asses off when there are consequences. When you've put on the badge and went to calls blind you might have room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
Click to expand...


Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vandalshandle said:


> I simply could not resist coming back one more time to quote the Right's explanation of the proper place of the police in our society!



Lol, what's with the video about Michelle?
That is a poor attempt at a smear. I believe  the pres is referring to Admiral Mike Mullen. Too funny.


----------



## BULLDOG

thanatos144 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A badge doesn't make them exempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it is a good thing no cop was stupid here just dumb thugs who had shity parents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



The cop himself disagreed with you. Didn't you hear he apologized for his behavior?


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Well, here is the girl that was giving the party,
 Go back to your Section 8 home Texas pool party host describes racially charged dispute with neighbor - The Washington Post


----------



## BULLDOG

RKMBrown said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But it could be construed as a simple assault if no invitation, or benign or justifiable reason can be offered for doing it.  The reason being we all have a protected right to move about without being touched or offensively accosted.
> 
> Pepper-spraying someone who suffers from a serious respiratory affliction can (and has) caused severe incapacitation and death.  Taser-shocking someone who has a serious cardiac condition (or pacemaker, etc.) can have a lethal effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true. you might have a point, but it isn't. Where did you hear those lies, fox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For over eighteen hundred posts now we've been patiently waiting for somebody to post the "run your mouth" law.  And/or the "flap your lips" law or the "uppity statute".  We have yet to see it.
> 
> What we do have is what Dajeeria Becton was actually charged with, i.e. ........... *nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, I did not know the difference between assault vs. battery, probably the common use of them together was my confusion.
> 
> Not ignoring anything.  Just did not see any harm in what he did to the first kid.  The harms were to the two ladies not that first boy.  I did not see a reason to pile on the bullshit accusations on top of the clear and obvious accusations.
> 
> IOW he started out ok... then went ballistic when the girls started yelling at him.
Click to expand...



The girls didn't say anything until after he went ballistic.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
Click to expand...



You were wrong then too.


----------



## RKMBrown

BULLDOG said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touching someone's arm is not equivalent to pepper spraying them or even tasering them.  The question was is it or is it not ASSAULT when a cop gives your arm a little tug.  It's nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> BS. You saw the definition of assault. At this point you are just being stubborn. If you were someone else I would call you a fucking idiot and be done with you. Show your intelligence. I know you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.  I looked it up.  What the cop did to the first boy... by tugging on his arm, at best could be called battery, unwanted touching.  That's not the same as Assault.  I have a lawyer friend that gave me the heads up. I looked it up and ... well that's the way it is.  Now what he did to the two girls.. punching one and throwing the other to the ground... that's assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What he did to the girl was battery.
> 
> At common *law*, *battery* is the tort of intentionally (or, in Australia, negligently) and voluntarily bringing about an unconsented harmful or offensive contact with a person or to something closely associated with them (e.g. a hat, a purse). Unlike assault, *battery* involves an actual contact.
> 
> *Battery (tort) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> An *assault* is carried out by a threat of bodily harm coupled with an apparent, present ability to cause the harm. It is both a crime and a tort and, therefore, may result in either criminal and/or civil liability. Generally, the common *law definition* is the same in criminal and tort *law*.
> 
> *Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear the cop telling her to leave, she gets out of frame and stops and runs her mouth, I guess you lack the ability to recognize disorderly conduct when you see it. Had she kept her mouth shut and kept walking nothing would have happened to her. That's not lies, it's documented on the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking isnt disorderly conduct moron. Thats why he is unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sec. 42.01. DISORDERLY CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> 
> PENAL CODE CHAPTER 42. DISORDERLY CONDUCT AND RELATED OFFENSES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where did she do any of this and why wasnt she ever charged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you ignoring the so called "cop warrior" dynamic that has been videoed so often lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, I did not know the difference between assault vs. battery, probably the common use of them together was my confusion.
> 
> Not ignoring anything.  Just did not see any harm in what he did to the first kid.  The harms were to the two ladies not that first boy.  I did not see a reason to pile on the bullshit accusations on top of the clear and obvious accusations.
> 
> IOW he started out ok... then went ballistic when the girls started yelling at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The girls didn't say anything until after he went ballistic.
Click to expand...

"The girls didn't say anything..."  Call me skeptical of that.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy right winger who spends several hours per day insulting our president wants to give a lecture on respecting authority. Do you realize how much of an ass hole that makes you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
Click to expand...


Bull Shit.
By the definition that YOU BROUGHT IN HERE, nothing either in your post above, nor in the actual event, meets that definition on the part of Dajeeria Becton.  The only person whose actions DO meet that definition is Eric Casebolt.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is the girl that was giving the party,
> Go back to your Section 8 home Texas pool party host describes racially charged dispute with neighbor - The Washington Post
Click to expand...


Did you read the story, did you notice any inconsistencies?
First the gal claimed she was attacked by two people, but she didn't have a mark on her. Second they claimed the people involved were classmates, tell me, since when do 19 year olds have 14 year old classmates? Stories don't add up.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
Click to expand...


So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?


----------



## RKMBrown

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
Click to expand...

Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> Please provide a link to one person that has ever been convicted for touching / barely tugging on someone's arm in the manner that the officer did to that first boy.


I can't do that because I am not in possession of the lower court records of every registered civil entity in the U.S.  But I'll tell you what:  You walk up to any strange woman on the street, take hold of her arm, refuse to let go when she reacts, then wait for the police to arrive.  You will get the answer to your question in a criminal court and you won't need a link from me. 

(Don't pick a fat, ugly one.  She might smile and go along.)


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it will be nice when we get a real president instead of a piece of shit chicago gutter trash community organizer who has no respect for the country that gave him so many opportunities. Unfortunately he would never put his life on the line every day like the cops he and you so readily denigrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> By the definition that YOU BROUGHT IN HERE, nothing either in your post above, nor in the actual event, meets that definition on the part of Dajeeria Becton.  The only person whose actions DO meet that definition is Eric Casebolt.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you reading comprehension skills are so limited. Refusing to leave the area, mouthing off at cops to incite her friends, fits well within the definition I provided. After telling her 3 times to leave the area, you can hear Casebolt saying "that's it, you're going too", you can't hear or see what she did to prompt that. Then and only then did he lay hands on her and she resisted being taken into custody, which is also a violation of law. You're entitled to your opinion, but the facts are what they are.


----------



## OKTexas

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.


----------



## RKMBrown

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to one person that has ever been convicted for touching / barely tugging on someone's arm in the manner that the officer did to that first boy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do that because I am not in possession of the lower court records of every registered civil entity in the U.S.  But I'll tell you what:  You walk up to any strange woman on the street, take hold of her arm, refuse to let go when she reacts, then wait for the police to arrive.  You will get the answer to your question in a criminal court and you won't need a link from me.
> 
> (Don't pick a fat, ugly one.  She might smile and go along.)
Click to expand...

Who said anything about taking hold and refusing to let go?  That cop held that boy's arm for what .5 seconds?  Do you think barely tugging for .5 seconds is "refusing to let go?"  You think you're gonna go to jail if you put your hand on some guy's shoulder to give him a nudge? ROFL


----------



## RKMBrown

OKTexas said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
Click to expand...

So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> By the definition that YOU BROUGHT IN HERE, nothing either in your post above, nor in the actual event, meets that definition on the part of Dajeeria Becton.  The only person whose actions DO meet that definition is Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you reading comprehension skills are so limited. Refusing to leave the area, mouthing off at cops to incite her friends, fits well within the definition I provided. After telling her 3 times to leave the area, you can hear Casebolt saying "that's it, you're going too", you can't hear or see what she did to prompt that. Then and only then did he lay hands on her and she resisted being taken into custody, which is also a violation of law. You're entitled to your opinion, but the facts are what they are.
Click to expand...


The video is what it is too, and it calls you a liar.  She does not "resist" -- as I already pointed out to your supreme Density she merely observes the law of gravity as he whips her to the ground -- and then when he gets up to pull a gun on other kids, she's left alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time to escape, and she would have been justified in doing so (he did after all tell her to leave, which grabbing her by the hair is_ PREVENTING HER FROM DOING, DUMBASS_)... and she was _never _under arrest.

So go peddle your fables somewhere else -- we've all seen the video.

Your Disorderly definition doesn't say jack fucking squat about "refusing to leave the area" or "mouthing off".  It DOES however single out verbal abuse -- _which is exactly what Eric Casebolt is doing in the video at the specified times_.  And moreover he is the _*only *_one doing it.

I don't think the Disorderly statute is working out for you.  Might want to go find the "upppity" law.

Asshole.


----------



## OKTexas

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
Click to expand...


Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.


----------



## thanatos144

BULLDOG said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do stupid shit and are detained and not charged. If the little bitch wasn't trying to impress her friends and complied, she would have had a much better day. Why are you ignorant leftist ignoring the group dynamic involved here?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A badge doesn't make them exempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it is a good thing no cop was stupid here just dumb thugs who had shity parents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cop himself disagreed with you. Didn't you hear he apologized for his behavior?
Click to expand...

His lawyer did that and he should fire that lawyer because he did nothing wrong

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A badge doesn't make them exempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it is a good thing no cop was stupid here just dumb thugs who had shity parents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cop himself disagreed with you. Didn't you hear he apologized for his behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His lawyer did that and he should fire that lawyer because he did nothing wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


He _*paid her to speak on his behalf*_, Dumbass...

Maybe we're not clear on what that means.
It means he instructed her, "this is what I want you to say to the press".


----------



## Asclepias

thanatos144 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing stupid shit is not against the law. I asked your monkey ass where she violated any law?  She will have many better days than the guy that is no longer a cop. Once her family finishes suing the city it will change her family tree if its not already changed prior to this. She sounds like her family is well educated.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A badge doesn't make them exempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it is a good thing no cop was stupid here just dumb thugs who had shity parents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cop himself disagreed with you. Didn't you hear he apologized for his behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His lawyer did that and he should fire that lawyer because he did nothing wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Too late. His ass is unemployed. Feral monkeys like him shouldnt be allowed to become cops.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> By the definition that YOU BROUGHT IN HERE, nothing either in your post above, nor in the actual event, meets that definition on the part of Dajeeria Becton.  The only person whose actions DO meet that definition is Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you reading comprehension skills are so limited. Refusing to leave the area, mouthing off at cops to incite her friends, fits well within the definition I provided. After telling her 3 times to leave the area, you can hear Casebolt saying "that's it, you're going too", you can't hear or see what she did to prompt that. Then and only then did he lay hands on her and she resisted being taken into custody, which is also a violation of law. You're entitled to your opinion, but the facts are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video is what it is too, and it calls you a liar.  She does not "resist" -- as I already pointed out to your supreme Density she merely observes the law of gravity as he whips her to the ground -- and then when he gets up to pull a gun on other kids, she's left alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time to escape, and she would have been justified in doing so (he did after all tell her to leave, which grabbing her by the hair is_ PREVENTING HER FROM DOING, DUMBASS_)... and she was _never _under arrest.
> 
> So go peddle your fables somewhere else -- we've all seen the video.
> 
> Your Disorderly definition doesn't say jack fucking squat about "refusing to leave the area" or "mouthing off".  It DOES however single out verbal abuse -- _which is exactly what Eric Casebolt is doing in the video at the specified times_.  And moreover he is the _*only *_one doing it.
> 
> I don't think the Disorderly statute is working out for you.  Might want to go find the "upppity" law.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


So her struggling against the the officer after he tried to take her into custody didn't happen, regardless of what the video showed. I loved it how she acted so tough right up to the time the officer told her she was going too, then she cried for her momma. Wasn't trying to impress her friends anymore, was she?


----------



## Asclepias

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit.
> By the definition that YOU BROUGHT IN HERE, nothing either in your post above, nor in the actual event, meets that definition on the part of Dajeeria Becton.  The only person whose actions DO meet that definition is Eric Casebolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you reading comprehension skills are so limited. Refusing to leave the area, mouthing off at cops to incite her friends, fits well within the definition I provided. After telling her 3 times to leave the area, you can hear Casebolt saying "that's it, you're going too", you can't hear or see what she did to prompt that. Then and only then did he lay hands on her and she resisted being taken into custody, which is also a violation of law. You're entitled to your opinion, but the facts are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video is what it is too, and it calls you a liar.  She does not "resist" -- as I already pointed out to your supreme Density she merely observes the law of gravity as he whips her to the ground -- and then when he gets up to pull a gun on other kids, she's left alone for at least ten seconds, more than enough time to escape, and she would have been justified in doing so (he did after all tell her to leave, which grabbing her by the hair is_ PREVENTING HER FROM DOING, DUMBASS_)... and she was _never _under arrest.
> 
> So go peddle your fables somewhere else -- we've all seen the video.
> 
> Your Disorderly definition doesn't say jack fucking squat about "refusing to leave the area" or "mouthing off".  It DOES however single out verbal abuse -- _which is exactly what Eric Casebolt is doing in the video at the specified times_.  And moreover he is the _*only *_one doing it.
> 
> I don't think the Disorderly statute is working out for you.  Might want to go find the "upppity" law.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So her struggling against the the officer after he tried to take her into custody didn't happen, regardless of what the video showed. I loved it how she acted so tough right up to the time the officer told her she was going too, then she cried for her momma. Wasn't trying to impress her friends anymore, was she?
Click to expand...

Odd that you think a 14 year old girl is a valid test of your manhood. You really are a feral monkey and a  pussy to boot arent you?


----------



## RKMBrown

OKTexas said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
Click to expand...

Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.


----------



## Pogo

The level of abject denialism is insane in here....

He should "fire his lawyer" for passing on his own message...
He "did nothing wrong" even though he's in a completely different mental state from the other 11 cops...
He "did nothing wrong" even though his own Chief characterizes his actions as "out of control" and "indefensible"...
He "did nothing wrong" even after acknowledging and apologizing (and resigning) for it...
The assaulted girl was "resisting" by virtue of having what little body weight she has, thereby making poor Casebolt's job harder to toss around like a rag doll...
"Mouthing off" amounts to some sort of uppity "crime"

And of course, the winner and still champeen:
"The O'bama and The Sharpton orchestrated the whole thing from the White House and "pressured" the resignation".





--- whatever it takes, no matter how silly, to deny responsibility and face the stark reality of what's right there on video.
Because facing realities is.. is just... so _hard_.   

Boggles the fucking mind.


----------



## OKTexas

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
Click to expand...


beat
[ bēt ]
VERB

strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO


----------



## RKMBrown

OKTexas said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a "list" of the children that were not properly invited?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
Click to expand...

He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.


----------



## Pogo

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
Click to expand...


For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?  

Denialists -- they so funny.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajeeria Becton was there by invitation.
> So much for that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is the girl that was giving the party,
> Go back to your Section 8 home Texas pool party host describes racially charged dispute with neighbor - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the story, did you notice any inconsistencies?
> First the gal claimed she was attacked by two people, but she didn't have a mark on her. Second they claimed the people involved were classmates, tell me, since when do 19 year olds have 14 year old classmates? Stories don't add up.
Click to expand...




So you can make a better decision on that than his own boss? He's there in the town, and I'm sure that either he or someone he assigned checked out every body's stories.  I know it's hard for you to admit that even one cop is not perfect, but you'll just have to live with it any way.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say what you want to say. You and others beat around the bush for tens of pages only to get frustrated and say something similar as you just did.
> Be a man and say what you mean.
> 
> I hate fucking n*****s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
Click to expand...



You're just grabbing at straws now. The cop was a jerk. accept it.


----------



## OKTexas

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
Click to expand...


Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.
Click to expand...


That's because abject denialism of what's in front of one's face hasn't made it out to the hinterlands.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?
> 
> Denialists -- they so funny.
Click to expand...


Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.
Click to expand...



OK. You've made it clear that as far as you are concerned he did nothing wrong, and she should be prosecuted. You should wright a letter to the DA. He might listen to you, but everybody here knows you are wrong and will just laugh at your childish rants. You're wrong.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?
> 
> Denialists -- they so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.
Click to expand...


Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.

That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.

Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"? 
Or should I say, what color do they have to be?


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Many didn't and that's why the police were called. Also if she did have any invitation that doesn't excuse her mouthing off at the cops and not doing what she was told. That constitutes disorderly conduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is the girl that was giving the party,
> Go back to your Section 8 home Texas pool party host describes racially charged dispute with neighbor - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the story, did you notice any inconsistencies?
> First the gal claimed she was attacked by two people, but she didn't have a mark on her. Second they claimed the people involved were classmates, tell me, since when do 19 year olds have 14 year old classmates? Stories don't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can make a better decision on that than his own boss? He's there in the town, and I'm sure that either he or someone he assigned checked out every body's stories.  I know it's hard for you to admit that even one cop is not perfect, but you'll just have to live with it any way.
Click to expand...


I simply commented on the varsity of the link you posted. Also I've already stated the no one if perfect, to expect as much would be unrealistic. You're the one expecting it, not me.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not beating about any bush, I don't have any respect for the current occupant of the white house and I have no respect for punk kids that have never been taught how to act properly in public. Like you don't go where you're not invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're just grabbing at straws now. The cop was a jerk. accept it.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter, didn't excuse her actions.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?
> 
> Denialists -- they so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
Click to expand...


The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.

Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK. You've made it clear that as far as you are concerned he did nothing wrong, and she should be prosecuted. You should wright a letter to the DA. He might listen to you, but everybody here knows you are wrong and will just laugh at your childish rants. You're wrong.
Click to expand...


Cool, I'm glad to see you're so easily entertained.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?
> 
> Denialists -- they so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
Click to expand...


Chicken Little was racist?

At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.

Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.


----------



## RKMBrown

OKTexas said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.
Click to expand...

Prosecute her?  For what, damaging grass with her face? For upsetting the unstable cop?


----------



## Pogo

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prosecute her?  For what, damaging grass with her face? For upsetting the unstable cop?
Click to expand...


Obviously for controlling his mind.  
It's apparently what "little bitches" do on Planet Irresponsible.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops were called because some racist white woman started a fight by yelling at the kids to go back to their section 8 housing. Another woman popped her in the mouth to shut her up. I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is the girl that was giving the party,
> Go back to your Section 8 home Texas pool party host describes racially charged dispute with neighbor - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the story, did you notice any inconsistencies?
> First the gal claimed she was attacked by two people, but she didn't have a mark on her. Second they claimed the people involved were classmates, tell me, since when do 19 year olds have 14 year old classmates? Stories don't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can make a better decision on that than his own boss? He's there in the town, and I'm sure that either he or someone he assigned checked out every body's stories.  I know it's hard for you to admit that even one cop is not perfect, but you'll just have to live with it any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply commented on the varsity of the link you posted. Also I've already stated the no one if perfect, to expect as much would be unrealistic. You're the one expecting it, not me.
Click to expand...


To try to classify the vile crap you have been spouting as simply commenting on a link is a pathetic comment at best. You are too dumb to realize how wrong you are, and too stupid to listen to anybody else. Typical right winger.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you are dumb. The little girl was invited. She had a pool pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're just grabbing at straws now. The cop was a jerk. accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, didn't excuse her actions.
Click to expand...



Her actions needed no excuse.


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> Who said anything about taking hold and refusing to let go?  That cop held that boy's arm for what .5 seconds?  Do you think barely tugging for .5 seconds is "refusing to let go?"  You think you're gonna go to jail if you put your hand on some guy's shoulder to give him a nudge? ROFL


If the guy whom you choose to nudge has a willing witness to your _laying hands_ on him, the answer is yes.

The reason you find this hard to believe is making casual contact (touching) with others is very common and almost never is made an issue of because it usually occurs between friends or friendly acquaintances, mostly guy/guy, girl girl.  But try casually touching some girl you are not very close with and she probably will display annoyance with it.

The simple fact is touching someone, guy or girl, against their wishes and will is indeed a _simple assault_ for which you can be prosecuted.  So I strongly recommend you keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## MikeK

RKMBrown said:


> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.


The practice of ordering subjects to lie face-down on the ground, or physically forcing them down, then pushing their faces into the dirt or onto a filthy sidewalk or gutter while ramming a knee onto the head or neck has become so commonplace it is regarded as a normal transaction between police and ordinary citizens.  The fact is the practice was conceived by senior-level police instructors as a means of safely effecting arrest of _potentially dangerous_ subjects in the interest of _officer safety."  It has been universally incorporated into the manuals of "Procedure" and the practice is broadly abused by police who use it as a means of inflicting pain and humiliation on subjects who clearly represent no danger to them._


----------



## MikeK

OKTexas said:


> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.


Would you agree that Casebolt's absurdly aggressive performance is what provoked that girl's appropriately contemptuous comments?  He was making a damn fool of himself while harming others in the process -- and as all parents know very well adolescents, especially girls, are known for their _candid commentaries (smart mouth)_ when displeased.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?
> 
> Denialists -- they so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
Click to expand...


I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're dumb, that was addressed in post 1972.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're now claiming every kid there was invited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're just grabbing at straws now. The cop was a jerk. accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, didn't excuse her actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her actions needed no excuse.
Click to expand...


LMAO


----------



## OKTexas

MikeK said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as I'm not defending her, she ran her mouth, didn't do what she was told. Kept trying to push his buttons until she got the reaction she wanted. Now she got herself a case against the city and only had to get a little roughed up to do it. Like I said earlier, everyone is ignoring the obvious, a lot of the kids were trying to show off for their friends and aggravating the situation, she was one of them. As far as I concerned they should have prosecuted her, the actions of the officer didn't excuse her actions, but no one around here, but a few. will admit that.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree that Casebolt's absurdly aggressive performance is what provoked that girl's appropriately contemptuous comments?  He was making a damn fool of himself while harming others in the process -- and as all parents know very well adolescents are known for their _candid commentaries_ when they are displeased.
Click to expand...


We really don't know, you have no idea how long the  police were there before the video was started or how long they were there after the video ended and what occurred during that time. As far as that goes you have no idea what happened off camera while the video was rolling. That's why I say no one should be making a judgment until the investigation is complete, that would include the cops boss.

Edit:
Tell me, what have you told your kids about encounters with police? Did you tell them to feel free to ignore the cop and mouth off if they don't like his attitude? Let's see how honest you can be.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a guy who wants to play fast and loose with his own definition of "disorderly conduct", he sure does a 180 when he sees the word "beat", doesn't he?
> 
> Denialists -- they so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I provided a written definition for the term I used, it's you folks that are playing fast and loose with the terminology. The little bitch wasn't beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
Click to expand...


Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
Click to expand...



Yup......we got some stupid people here in Texas. I'm just not sure why you want everybody to know just how stupid you are.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup......we got some stupid people here in Texas. I'm just not sure why you want everybody to know just how stupid you are.
Click to expand...


Good job alinskyite, now go try to denigrate someone who actually gives a shit about your opinion. That wouldn't be me.


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most times doing stupid shit is against the law... Just because someone is black doesn't mean they are exempt from consequences of their stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A badge doesn't make them exempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it is a good thing no cop was stupid here just dumb thugs who had shity parents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cop himself disagreed with you. Didn't you hear he apologized for his behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His lawyer did that and he should fire that lawyer because he did nothing wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. His ass is unemployed. Feral monkeys like him shouldnt be allowed to become cops.
Click to expand...

Good thing ignorant racists like you don't matter 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144

RKMBrown said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think they signed in as they were jumping the fence, as reported on the news, or signed out when they were told the leave.
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
Click to expand...

Lying again I see 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKMBrown

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> 
> 
> The practice of ordering subjects to lie face-down on the ground, or physically forcing them down, then pushing their faces into the dirt or onto a filthy sidewalk or gutter while ramming a knee onto the head or neck has become so commonplace it is regarded as a normal transaction between police and ordinary citizens.  The fact is the practice was conceived by senior-level police instructors as a means of safely effecting arrest of _potentially dangerous_ subjects in the interest of _officer safety."  It has been universally incorporated into the manuals of "Procedure" and the practice is broadly abused by police who use it as a means of inflicting pain and humiliation on subjects who clearly represent no danger to them._
Click to expand...

Oh so you think he should go to jail for barely tugging on that boy's arm,...  but punching the one girl, throwing the other girl around and hurting her that was normal stuff.


----------



## RKMBrown

thanatos144 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what... let the HOA ban the ones that got caught jumping the fence from the pool then.  It's a private matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying again I see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You see nothing.


----------



## TooTall

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
Click to expand...


I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground. 

I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.

He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

RKMBrown said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, right up to the time fights break out and police are called. Then it's up to them to sort things out, that's what they get paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying again I see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing.
Click to expand...

They see nothing wrong because they believe there is nothing wrong with manhandling blacks. They defend the police and other whites in this incident while blaming all of the negative on the blacks. Even going so far as to bring Obama ,Sharpton and whoever else they can into it for good measure. Obvious racist thinking.
I don't use the term racist lightly but I call it like I see it.


----------



## thanatos144

Hutch Starskey said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that's what some of them get paid for... that one guy thought he was being paid to beat up little children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying again I see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see nothing wrong because they believe there is nothing wrong with manhandling blacks. They defend the police and other whites in this incident while blaming all of the negative on the blacks. Even going so far as to bring Obama ,Sharpton and whoever else they can into it for good measure. Obvious racist thinking.
> I don't use the term racist lightly but I call it like I see it.
Click to expand...

Fuck you and your race baiting.  
If you choke on a dick and die the world won't miss you or your ilk 
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> 
> 
> The practice of ordering subjects to lie face-down on the ground, or physically forcing them down, then pushing their faces into the dirt or onto a filthy sidewalk or gutter while ramming a knee onto the head or neck has become so commonplace it is regarded as a normal transaction between police and ordinary citizens.  The fact is the practice was conceived by senior-level police instructors as a means of safely effecting arrest of _potentially dangerous_ subjects in the interest of _officer safety."  It has been universally incorporated into the manuals of "Procedure" and the practice is broadly abused by police who use it as a means of inflicting pain and humiliation on subjects who clearly represent no danger to them._
Click to expand...


-- yet another evidence of the concept of Police-as-warrior/occupying paramilitary force that has been creeping into the culture, and is in current conflict with the approach represented by the 11 cops not named "Casebolt".  

It's stupefying that authoritarian sycophants like OKT stand on the side cheerleading an invading paramilitary force against their own fellow citizens.  Sickening.


----------



## Pogo

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up. 

For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.


----------



## TooTall

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
Click to expand...


Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.


----------



## thanatos144

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
Click to expand...

Liberals think cops are servants and servants should be treated with no respect.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try at playing stupid -- "fast and loose" refers to your rotating definition of "disorderly conduct" -- when it's a (black) citizen _everything _is D.C. even when _none _of the parameters apply ... when it's a (white) cop, it's the exact opposite.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  You're the type who would arrest an innocent bystander on the charge of "repeatedly punching the officer in the fist with his face".  Which is all we need to know of your ilk.
> 
> Speaking of revealing, how often do you refer to 13-15 year olds as "little bitches"?
> Or should I say, what color do they have to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
Click to expand...


See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.

(a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:

(1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*

(Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
(2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
*
(Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
(3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;

(does not apply)​
(4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;

(Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
(5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;

(does not apply)​
(6) fights with another in a public place;

(we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
(7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;

(does not apply)​
(8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;

Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.  
*Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
(9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;

(does not apply)​
(10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or

(does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
(11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
(A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;

(B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or

(C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.

(does not apply)​
(b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.

(does not apply)​
(c) For purposes of this section:

(1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and

(2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.

(d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.

(e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.

(does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.

Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.


----------



## Pogo

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you jackboot fetishists -------- that's not what the law says.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you jackboot fetishists -------- that's not what the law says.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...

You are such a sad little person 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch Starskey

thanatos144 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> beat
> [ bēt ]
> VERB
> 
> strike (a person or an animal) repeatedly and violently so as to hurt or injure them, usually with an implement such as a club or whip:
> Beat? Didn't happen, pull, push, shove, hold down or restrain, those are applicable terms. BEAT, not so much. Never figured you for a drama queen. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> He punched one girl... he grabbed another by the hair threw her to the ground, shoved her face in the dirt while screaming for her to put her face in the dirt, twisted her arms sat on the little girl... then as some little boy start to approach him.. he fucking pulls his gun to shoot the little boy.  WTF?  Your gonna defend this guy? I guarantee you that little girl felt like she was getting beat up as she got thrown to the ground and squished like a little bug by a grown man probably 3 times her weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying again I see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They see nothing wrong because they believe there is nothing wrong with manhandling blacks. They defend the police and other whites in this incident while blaming all of the negative on the blacks. Even going so far as to bring Obama ,Sharpton and whoever else they can into it for good measure. Obvious racist thinking.
> I don't use the term racist lightly but I call it like I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you and your race baiting.
> If you choke on a dick and die the world won't miss you or your ilk
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Wow...hit a nerve huh. 
Your response only makes my case stronger.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

thanatos144 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals think cops are servants and servants should be treated with no respect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes. Public servants.


----------



## Katzndogz

The police should be disbanded and keeping the peace passed on to the people.  Take up arms. Pick up shovels and pick axes.  Deal with the out of control yourselves.


----------



## TooTall

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you jackboot fetishists -------- that's not what the law says.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


Try mouthing off to the next Cop you see and get back to me.


----------



## TooTall

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
Click to expand...


You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.


----------



## Pogo

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
Click to expand...


You'll have to grab me by the hair, whip me into the sidewalk and knee me in the back to do that.

And you know what?
It _still _won't work.

Je suis Nous sommes Dajeeria Becton.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter what those teenagers said.
The officer is the adult. Police have no authority to arrest anyone for what they say let alone a child.
If my neighbor's teen says something rude to me I have no legal authority to act physically against that child. I wouldn't anyway as I am and should be mature enough to handle it in a better way for all parties including myself.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to grab me by the hair, whip me into the sidewalk and knee me in the back to do that.
> 
> And you know what?
> It _still _won't work.
> 
> Je suis Nous sommes Dajeeria Becton.
Click to expand...




Are you male or female?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Tipsycatlover said:


> The police should be disbanded and keeping the peace passed on to the people.  Take up arms. Pick up shovels and pick axes.  Deal with the out of control yourselves.



tps://Frankenstein 7 8 Movie CLIP - The Torch-Wielding Mob 1931 HD - YouTube


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to grab me by the hair, whip me into the sidewalk and knee me in the back to do that.
> 
> And you know what?
> It _still _won't work.
> 
> Je suis Nous sommes Dajeeria Becton.
Click to expand...


As a uniformed officer of the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, I can assure you, Pogo, that if you mouth off to me, I will personally wag my finger in front of your face!


----------



## Pogo

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you jackboot fetishists -------- that's not what the law says.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try mouthing off to the next Cop you see and get back to me.
Click to expand...


If he starts pulling a Casebolt, you can count on it.
And you should too.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to grab me by the hair, whip me into the sidewalk and knee me in the back to do that.
> 
> And you know what?
> It _still _won't work.
> 
> Je suis Nous sommes Dajeeria Becton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a uniformed officer of the Sheriff's Auxiliary Volunteers, I can assure you, Pogo, that if you mouth off to me, I will personally wag my finger in front of your face!
Click to expand...




​


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more complete video of the incident.
> 
> Texas Police Officer On Administrative Leave After Pulling Weapon On Teens During Pool Party - BuzzFeed News
> 
> It shows 2 guys, and several girls, running up to the cop while he was cuffing he girl on the ground.
> 
> Not a wise decision.
> 
> If you were a cop, how would you react if you were possibly being attacked from several directions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You've mentioned this twice now. Keep your deviant fantasies to yourself.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing page.
> 
> ... one officer aggressively handcuffing and detaining teens who described themselves as bystanders, before wrestling a girl in a bathing suit to the ground and *drawing his weapon* on others who came to her aid.  After ordering a girl to leave the area, the officer can be seen throwing her to the ground and pushing her head down.  He is then seen pulling a weapon from his holster to scare off two males who had come to the girl’s aid.  The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her.
> 
> Brooks, the 15-year-old who shot the YouTube video, told BuzzFeed News many students had arrived at the end-of-school celebration at the pool on guest passes. Some had also jumped over the fence.
> 
> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said Brooks, who is white.
> 
> Stone told BuzzFeed News that when she approached the officers to explain what had happened in the pool the cop featured in the video ordered that she be handcuffed. “I asked why I was in handcuffs and he wouldn’t tell me,” she said, adding that she was the only white person handcuffed.
> 
> Stone’s father, Donnie, soon arrived on scene and was also not given a reason as to why his 14-year-old daughter was in handcuffs. “All they would say is that she’s not arrested,” he said. “I was fixing to get really irate. I thought they were going to put me in handcuffs. I was shaking. It was very aggravating.”
> 
> 
> Then from the PD statement:
> McKinney Police later learned of a video that was taken at the scene by an unknown party. This video has raised concerns that are being investigated by the McKinney Police Department. At this time, one of the responding officers has been placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> In other words, they got caught by video and are now forced to at least mouth the words "uh, we are doing an um, investigation and shit".  Without a citizen shooting video -- who got handcuffed for it -- they would have got away with it.
> 
> But let's all click our heels together three times and chant that USMB Doublethink mantra:
> 
> "Don't believe your lying eyes -- it's really Barack O'bama who's dividing this country... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The officer is also shown *sitting atop the girl* to subdue her."
> He put a knee in her back, which you would have noticed had you watched the video.
> 
> standard practice to keep someone immobile.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had watched the video, several of the teens came running up while the cop was attempting to subdue the girl, and from different directions.
> As I stated before, not a wise thing to do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Also, tho several were detained on site, only one was arrested.
> 
> "“One arrest was made of an adult male for interference with the duties of a police officer and evading arrest,” he said."
> 
> But please continue to post what the person that wrote the article claims, and ignore what is in front of your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's "not a wise thing to do" is to whip a 16-year-old girl into the ground by her hair, to draw your weapon and unleash a torrent of profanity on kids who apparently did nothing but exist, and start ordering people around as far as where they can stand and handcuffing a 14-year-old girl because she shot a video that could get you busted for all of the above.
> 
> The number of violations Casebolt commits here probably can't even be counted.  That's why he got suspended.  Yet there you are, cheering him on like a good drone.
> 
> You authoritarian sycophants make me want to puke my guts out.  How 'bout you grow a pair, Twinkle Toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've mentioned this twice now. Keep your deviant fantasies to yourself.
Click to expand...

they cant seem to stop from repeating the same lies over and over.....


----------



## MarcATL

Pogo said:


> The level of abject denialism is insane in here....
> 
> He should "fire his lawyer" for passing on his own message...
> He "did nothing wrong" even though he's in a completely different mental state from the other 11 cops...
> He "did nothing wrong" even though his own Chief characterizes his actions as "out of control" and "indefensible"...
> He "did nothing wrong" even after acknowledging and apologizing (and resigning) for it...
> The assaulted girl was "resisting" by virtue of having what little body weight she has, thereby making poor Casebolt's job harder to toss around like a rag doll...
> "Mouthing off" amounts to some sort of uppity "crime"
> 
> And of course, the winner and still champeen:
> "The O'bama and The Sharpton orchestrated the whole thing from the White House and "pressured" the resignation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- whatever it takes, no matter how silly, to deny responsibility and face the stark reality of what's right there on video.
> Because facing realities is.. is just... so _hard_.
> 
> Boggles the fucking mind.


Very Well Said Brother Pogo 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle

This is a true story.

One of the deputies in our county is about as small and lightweight as one can be, and still pass the physical requirements to be a deputy. He used to be a deputy in Alaska, and was called out on a DUI backup when some 325 pound logging trucker had been stopped for reckless driving. Chris approached the trucker, who refused to get out of his cab, and told him that he was under arrest, for something or other, having to do with him being obviously drunk, but refusing to take the sobriety test. The trucker laughed at him, and told him, "Well, I just don't much care to be arrested today, so what the hell are you going to do about it?". Chris went back to his car, and took off his gun and his utility belt, and returned to the cab, and said, 'Well, I don't much care for having to spend the rest of the day filling out paperwork after having shot you, so I guess I will just have to beat your ass unarmed". The trucker thought about that for a moment, studied this 140 lb runt, and burst out laughing. He climbed out of the truck, and said, "You win, officer! I'm afraid you might hit me with your balls!"


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parameters do apply, you just refuse to admit it. Try reading it again, mouthing off to the cops trying to incite her friends is well within the parameters, in fact it's the first part of the definition under the law.
> 
> Why do you insist on bringing race into it, I haven't, but you just can't seem to help yourself. If you're trying to call me a racist feel free, you ignorant leftist have been so fast and loose with it, it means nothing. Chicken little comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
Click to expand...


Yep, opinions are like armpits, everyone has one and most all of them stink. You don't like mine, I don't like yours, I'd call that a draw.

BTW, the only thing racist is this whole episode is the coverage, had that been a white girl do you really think it would have made the national news? I don't.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Little was racist?
> 
> At this point nothing in the River DeNial surprises me any more.  After "little bitches", why would it.
> 
> Post that D.C. definition again.  If you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, opinions are like armpits, everyone has one and most all of them stink. You don't like mine, I don't like yours, I'd call that a draw.
> BTW, the only thing racist is this whole episode is the coverage, had that been a white girl do you really think it would have made the national news? I don't.
Click to expand...


Where did I say it was "racist"?


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, opinions are like armpits, everyone has one and most all of them stink. You don't like mine, I don't like yours, I'd call that a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm... and you are...?
> 
> That wasn't your post I was responding to.  In fact I don't even remember seeing you in here before.
> Are you lost?
> 
> Or are you OKTexas' sock and you forgot which account you were using?
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the only thing racist is this whole episode is the coverage, had that been a white girl do you really think it would have made the national news? I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was "racist"?
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be finding my "support" of the ACA somewhere?  Or was that an all-day fool's errand because you put your foot in your mouth with yet another assumption you didn't bother thinking through?
> 
> Still waiting.
Click to expand...


Don't play the innocent, you've been implying that different people are racist all through this thread.

Also I was actually impressed, you were able to simple instructions after you got your nap.


----------



## Pogo

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, opinions are like armpits, everyone has one and most all of them stink. You don't like mine, I don't like yours, I'd call that a draw.
> 
> BTW, the only thing racist is this whole episode is the coverage, had that been a white girl do you really think it would have made the national news? I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was "racist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play the innocent, you've been implying that different people are racist all through this thread.
> 
> Also I was actually impressed, you were able to simple instructions after you got your nap.
Click to expand...


I implied YOU were/are racist, sure.  For obvious reasons including, but not limited to, the DC law above.

I didn't say the _story_ is "racist".
See the word "it"?  That's neuter gender.

Had the girl been white, would it have been national news?  I would hope so, sure. Police paramilitary excess stories are plentiful but this particular one was blatant, leaving absolutely no wiggle room.  Casebolt knew he fucked up; his Chief knew he fucked up; EVERYBODY knows he fucked up.  Everybody not in denial that is.

Turning the question around, rhetorically because I cannot expect an honest answer after your history here --- had the assaulted teenage girl been white, would _your _attitude have been different?  I suspect it would.


----------



## OKTexas

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, opinions are like armpits, everyone has one and most all of them stink. You don't like mine, I don't like yours, I'd call that a draw.
> 
> BTW, the only thing racist is this whole episode is the coverage, had that been a white girl do you really think it would have made the national news? I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say it was "racist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play the innocent, you've been implying that different people are racist all through this thread.
> 
> Also I was actually impressed, you were able to simple instructions after you got your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I implied YOU were/are racist, sure.  For obvious reasons including, but not limited to, the DC law above.
> 
> I didn't say the _story_ is "racist".
> 
> See the word "it"?  That's neuter gender.
Click to expand...


Well, I think I'm done with this thread, it's been great entertainment screwing with your head, you're a real hoot, we'll have to do it again real soon.


----------



## TooTall

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to grab me by the hair, whip me into the sidewalk and knee me in the back to do that.
> 
> And you know what?
> It _still _won't work.
> 
> Je suis Nous sommes Dajeeria Becton.
Click to expand...


The cop never touched her hair.


----------



## TooTall

Hutch Starskey said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the first section of the law and a link to the whole statute, feel free to go find it. You're not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.  It's because you're a liar and you know I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor baby, are you up past your bed time again. Google is your friend if you're too lazy go back and look up my post. Just enter TX disorderly conduct. Can you follow these very simple instructions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See -- you should have taken my offer to repeat your own selectively edited version.  Because now I'm going to post the whole thing, and it just digs you deeper.
> 
> (a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally or knowingly:
> 
> (1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)​
> (2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;
> *
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0) .... now 2-0​
> (3) creates, by chemical means, a noxious and unreasonable odor in a public place;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (4) abuses or threatens a person in a public place in an obviously offensive manner;
> 
> (Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)  ... now _3_-0  Casebolt pitching a shutout.​
> (5) makes unreasonable noise in a public place other than a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code, or in or near a private residence that he has no right to occupy;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (6) fights with another in a public place;
> 
> (we could cite Casebolt here -- he's the only one fighting -- but it would be redundant with assault so we'll overlook this one... still 3-0)​
> (7) discharges a firearm in a public place other than a public road or a sport shooting range, as defined by Section 250.001, Local Government Code;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (8) displays a firearm or other deadly weapon in a public place in a manner calculated to alarm;
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.  Casebolt hits this one out of the park.  Becton/Bakari: no score.
> *Casebolt 4, Citizens 0.*​
> (9) discharges a firearm on or across a public road;
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (10) exposes his anus or genitals in a public place and is reckless about whether another may be present who will be offended or alarmed by his act; or
> 
> (does not apply.  But hilarious.)​
> (11) for a lewd or unlawful purpose:
> (A) enters on the property of another and looks into a dwelling on the property through any window or other opening in the dwelling;
> 
> (B) while on the premises of a hotel or comparable establishment, looks into a guest room not the person's own through a window or other opening in the room; or
> 
> (C) while on the premises of a public place, looks into an area such as a restroom or shower stall or changing or dressing room that is designed to provide privacy to a person using the area.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (b) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a)(4) that the actor had significant provocation for his abusive or threatening conduct.
> 
> (does not apply)​
> (c) For purposes of this section:
> 
> (1) an act is deemed to occur in a public place or near a private residence if it produces its offensive or proscribed consequences in the public place or near a private residence; and
> 
> (2) a noise is presumed to be unreasonable if the noise exceeds a decibel level of 85 after the person making the noise receives notice from a magistrate or peace officer that the noise is a public nuisance.
> 
> (d) An offense under this section is a Class C misdemeanor unless committed under Subsection (a)(7) or (a)(8), in which event it is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) It is a defense to prosecution for an offense under Subsection (a)(7) or (9) that the person who discharged the firearm had a reasonable fear of bodily injury to the person or to another by a dangerous wild animal as defined by Section 822.101, Health and Safety Code.
> 
> (does not apply)​I've got four counts on Casebolt and zero on Citizen children.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry -- when I say "citizen children" I refer to what you call "little bitches".  Which term tells us a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't have clue what those teenagers were saying to the cops so why don't you STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what those teenagers said.
> The officer is the adult. Police have no authority to arrest anyone for what they say let alone a child.
> If my neighbor's teen says something rude to me I have no legal authority to act physically against that child. I wouldn't anyway as I am and should be mature enough to handle it in a better way for all parties including myself.
Click to expand...


Why did you post this if it doesn't matter what they said?
(1) *uses abusive, indecent, profane, or vulgar language in a public place, and the language by its very utterance tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*

(Casebolt 1, Becton/Bakari 0)

(2) *makes an offensive gesture or display in a public place, and the gesture or display tends to incite an immediate breach of the peace;*


----------



## TooTall

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the video several times and was very encouraged to see something not often shown on a video.  Most of the black teenagers obeyed the lawful orders of the cops and got on the ground.
> 
> I did see that mouth of the black girl going  mile a minute but without the audio, I don't know what she was saying to the officer.  It didn't look like she was saying 'have a nice day.'   And, he took her down by a wrist lock, not her hair.
> 
> He did resign and knows he was out of control, but no one was injured and that is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she was saying -- she can say whatever the fuck she wants.  As can we all, until the jackboots grab us all by the hair and knee us in the back to shut us up.
> 
> For now, we outnumber them, and that is a good thing.  It is not only our Constitutionally-guaranteed right but  our _*duty *_to "mouth off", "act uppity", be a "little bitch" or whatever one chooses to call it, when that authoritarian mindset rears its putrid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouth off to a cop and you deserve whatever you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you jackboot fetishists -------- that's not what the law says.
> 
> Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try mouthing off to the next Cop you see and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he starts pulling a Casebolt, you can count on it.
> And you should too.
Click to expand...


If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..


----------



## MikeK

TooTall said:


> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..


The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does. 

While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.


----------



## TooTall

MikeK said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
Click to expand...


You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## RKMBrown

TooTall said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
Click to expand...

Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
Click to expand...


And that scenario with the jury couldn't happen anyway, since Casebolt has already not only resigned but apologized for his actions.  Pretty hard to backtrack that, not that he or anyone in their right mind would attempt to.  Which makes it all the more bizarre to watch these authoritarian sycophants still hanging on desperately trying to defend an actor who's already confessed.  That requires a leap out of the realm of reality altogether.

Casebolt's issue wasn't telling her to get on the ground; it was going out to fetch her while she's already walking away following his own order, grabbing her by the hair and whipping her to the ground.  These actions are precisely why wails of surprise and shock erupt from the onlookers exactly at that moment -- a collective disbelief that a uniformed police officer would act like that.  _Everyone _could instantly see behaviour that was way out of line.

Casebolt did too, once he got control of himself.  Otherwise he'd have had no need to apologize.  That apology is the elephant in the room for the sycophants still hanging on.  To do that you have to completely suspend reality and declare the apology to be an Un-event that never happened.


----------



## MikeK

TooTall said:


> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.


Unless one is profoundly affected by _authoritarian/submissive personality syndrome,_ the command to "Get on the ground!" is believed to be lawful only when circumstances call for such extreme measures. 

The common use of this extremely aggressive practice came about as the result of collective police union demands for radically increased methods of enhancing "officer safety," which became the imposingly primary concern of all police _procedural_ training.   The [/i]"Get in the ground!"[/i] command has evolved, as anyone who watches the the tv documentary series, _COPS,_ knows, to the level where it clearly is used far more than is necessary.  And very often it is used in a manner which is far more aggressive than necessary and frequently is employed in a manner which is excessive and is categorically brutal.


----------



## thanatos144

RKMBrown said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
Click to expand...

Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.


----------



## RKMBrown

thanatos144 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
Click to expand...

wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.


----------



## thanatos144

RKMBrown said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Casebolt or any Officer gives you a lawful order to get on the ground it would be best that you do that like a number of the black teenagers did..  If you don't get on the ground, he is authorized to put you on the ground and hold you their until he feels it is safe to let you up..
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
Click to expand...

He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....


----------



## RKMBrown

thanatos144 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
Click to expand...

Not only did he assault her he also committed battery on her.


----------



## thanatos144

RKMBrown said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did he assault her he also committed battery on her.
Click to expand...

And the lies just keep coming.  I watched the video.  Your lies can't change the truth

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal word in the above statement is, _"lawful."_  Do you believe Casebolt's conduct in this example was lawful?  Or do you think his actions were extreme and entirely uncalled for?  And I'm talking about socially accepted standards of conduct, not the standard which seems to have evolved in the arbitrary credo of Ptl. Casebolt and a lot of cops who think the way he does.
> 
> While it's possible Casebolt could manage to convince a judge or jury he actually felt threatened by that adolescent girl and it was therefore necessary to restrain her the way he did, I think you are sufficiently perceptive to know he either is lying, or he is much too paranoid and impulsive to be a police officer, or he has progressively acquired the orientation which has led to an increasing tendency on the part of cops to believe they know best how things should be done and public opinion be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
Click to expand...


The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.

Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.
> 
> Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.
Click to expand...

Liars always lie 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen don't order young girls in bikinis to get on the ground with their face in the dirt.  Your defense of this ass hole.. is dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.
> 
> Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liars always lie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



As you continue to remind us.  Yeah we get it.
Unfortunately for your ilk --- videos don't.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again damn shame police will still protect you because you sure dont deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.
> 
> Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liars always lie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you continue to remind us.  Yeah we get it.
> Unfortunately for your ilk --- videos don't.
Click to expand...

The video proves you are a liar you dumb ass

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... yeah cause if I don't like people assaulting little girls I don't deserve to live...  You're some piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.
> 
> Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liars always lie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you continue to remind us.  Yeah we get it.
> Unfortunately for your ilk --- videos don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video proves you are a liar you dumb ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


YYyyyyyyyyyyeah.  That must be why Batman not only resigned but apologized.  Because he failed to commit assault.

You don't think before you post, do you?


----------



## MikeK

TooTall said:


> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.


Those who watch the popular tv "ride-along" documentary, _COPS,_ have seen examples of the "Get on the ground!" procedure being necessarily effected and examples when it clearly is unnecessary but nonetheless is vigorously imposed.

Ordering someone to lie face down on a filthy street and forcing them to comply either is effected in the legitimate interest of "officer safety" or it is an opportunistic, humiliatingly assaultive exercise in sadistic authoritarian dominance equal to extreme forms of sado/masochistic sex play.  While the procedure is lawful when necessary, unfortunately the juridical process required to determine whether an example was unnecessarily imposed, therefore unlawful, is costly and time-consuming, thus beyond the ability of the average criminal defendant to engage in.

You should understand that just because someone is a sworn peace officer does not mean anything they command an ordinary citizen to do is a _lawful_ command.  The most obvious example of this being the hypothetical cop who commands a female during a car stop to remove her clothing because he believes it serves the interest of "officer safety."

Would you consider that lawful?


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped after the first 9 words.   "Get on the ground" is a lawful order and it does mean within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who watch the popular tv "ride-along" documentary, _COPS,_ have seen examples of the "Get on the ground!" procedure being necessarily effected and examples when it clearly is unnecessary but nonetheless is vigorously imposed.
> 
> Ordering someone to lie face down on a filthy street and forcing them to comply either is effected in the legitimate interest of "officer safety" or it is a*n opportunistic, humiliatingly assaultive exercise in sadistic authoritarian dominance equal to extreme forms of sado/masochistic sex play*.  While the procedure is lawful when necessary, unfortunately the juridical process required to determine whether an example was unnecessarily imposed, therefore unlawful, is costly and time-consuming, thus beyond the ability of the average criminal defendant to engage in.
> 
> You should understand that just because someone is a sworn peace officer does not mean anything they command an ordinary citizen to do is a _lawful_ command.  The most obvious example of this being the hypothetical cop who commands a female during a car stop to remove her clothing because he believes it serves the interest of "officer safety."
> 
> Would you consider that lawful?
Click to expand...


Well put, Mike.

"When necessary" is the crucial phrase.  I don't think even the cop-pologists could claim with a straight face that Dajeeria Becton was hiding an AK-47 under her bikini.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't assault her you lying shitheel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.
> 
> Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liars always lie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you continue to remind us.  Yeah we get it.
> Unfortunately for your ilk --- videos don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video proves you are a liar you dumb ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyyyyyyeah.  That must be why Batman not only resigned but apologized.  Because he failed to commit assault.
> 
> You don't think before you post, do you?
Click to expand...

I am sure keeping his retirement had much to do with that. You liberal scumbags like using blackmail

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chief of Police, the other 11 cops at the scene, the general public, anyone with an honest bone in his body, and Eric Casebolt himself, would say otherwise.  He's already not only resigned but _apologized _for it.
> 
> Of course, none of those categories, particularly the honest bone one, applies to you.  So keep on diggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liars always lie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you continue to remind us.  Yeah we get it.
> Unfortunately for your ilk --- videos don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video proves you are a liar you dumb ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyyyyyyeah.  That must be why Batman not only resigned but apologized.  Because he failed to commit assault.
> 
> You don't think before you post, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure keeping his retirement had much to do with that. You liberal scumbags like using blackmail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I'm sure it did have to do with the resignation, since otherwise he prolly would have been _fired_ and may still face charges.  The apology however wouldn't have been necessary for either.  He did that voluntarily -- because it's the right thing to do.  Even Casebolt himself knows he fucked up.

With bated breath shall we await your documentation showing Chief Conley to be a "liberal scumbag".


----------



## MikeK

thanatos144 said:


> I am sure keeping his retirement had much to do with that. You liberal scumbags like using blackmail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


I don't know if I qualify as a "liberal scumbag" but I believe Casebolt's forced resignation is sufficient punishment.  It is something which, unless he manages to land on his feet and prevail, will cause him regret for the rest of his life.  

But if the negative publicity doesn't follow him too closely and he does manage to get another police job it's entirely possible he's learned a valuable lesson and will be what we "liberal scumbags" think of as a _good cop._


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liars always lie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you continue to remind us.  Yeah we get it.
> Unfortunately for your ilk --- videos don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video proves you are a liar you dumb ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyyyyyyeah.  That must be why Batman not only resigned but apologized.  Because he failed to commit assault.
> 
> You don't think before you post, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure keeping his retirement had much to do with that. You liberal scumbags like using blackmail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it did have to do with the resignation, since otherwise he prolly would have been _fired_ and may still face charges.  The apology however wouldn't have been necessary for either.  He did that voluntarily -- because it's the right thing to do.  Even Casebolt himself knows he fucked up.
> 
> With bated breath shall we await your documentation showing Chief Conley to be a "liberal scumbag".
Click to expand...

He was a coward . That means liberal 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------

